# Boggle- USA bound!



## Michen (9 October 2022)

We have had the most amazing summer! Lots of placings at 90 eventing, holidays, beach rides, camps, pub rides, pairs hunter trials with Bear. Just endless fun and Boggle is on the best form of his life. He’s so full of buzz, happy and knows he completely and utterly owns me in every way possible whilst at the same time always being 100% generous and on my side.

We never made it around our BE100 after two disastrous attempts. One where I fell off SJ (totally my fault, didn’t have a stride and did nothing resulting in.. the below!). One where I got my finger wrapped around the rein during a bad jump in a warm up and busted it, there was no way of going XC. But we finished on a 27.5 dressage at Calmsden champs where we would have been second but were apparently a minute under the optimum time 🤷‍♀️🙈.

Next week begins a whole new adventure for us both.

We are off to America! Specifically Denver, Colorado. My visa got approved at the embassy last week so I’m just waiting for my passport to be returned with it in. Boggle is leaving earlier than I thought, the 14th, to get to Amsterdam and then he flies to LA on the 18th. Three days quarantine then a few days overland to Colorado. So he’s actually going to be leaving before I am which is weird, though if all goes well he should arrive on a Sunday so I can be around to receive him.

It’s so strange to think this little runty, pain in the backside of a horse that I bought off Facebook has become such a huge part of my life that there is no way I’d go without him. Very excited to see what adventures the USA offer although I imagine they will be lacking for the first 6 months whilst I get my head down and work as I’ll be travelling a lot. So many different emotions about leaving and packing up, saying endless goodbyes and lots of tears but it’s all made much better knowing my biggest comfort will be there with me.

Here’s to the next chapter with my one in a million side kick!

Thanks HHO for half a decade of Boggle support when things were not quite so easy 😀


----------



## Barton Bounty (9 October 2022)

Aww boggles is very handsome!
Wish you both all the very best of luck ♥️ keep us posted 🤗


----------



## D66 (9 October 2022)

Good Luck!


----------



## kathantoinette (9 October 2022)

Wow 🤩 wishing you both the very best. What a lovely bunch of photos 🥰


----------



## Tracking_up (9 October 2022)

Wishing you both all the best, safe travel, and hope to hear of your US adventures in due course.


----------



## SEL (9 October 2022)

How exciting!! Obviously you'll still be posting on here so we know how you're both doing????


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

SEL said:



			How exciting!! Obviously you'll still be posting on here so we know how you're both doing????
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely I’ll need you guys to shut me up when he gets a cough or something post travel and I panic  🤣🙈


----------



## Northern Hare (9 October 2022)

Lovely photos, and good luck for your relocation to Denver, Colorado - I'm sure you're both going to have a fantastic experience! Bon Voyage! 🐎


----------



## Lucky Snowball (9 October 2022)

Amazing photos, you look great together. Wishing you both the very best of luck. Looking forward to hearing all your adventures.


----------



## ycbm (9 October 2022)

Good luck Michen!
.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 October 2022)

How exciting. Safe journey wishes for Boggle and you must post pics the minute you're there together.


----------



## nagblagger (9 October 2022)

Even though i don't know you, or been on here that long, i have read your exploits.
it is quite an emotional thread but its not a goodbye its 'good trip'....good luck,


----------



## Equi (9 October 2022)

Boggles a fine steed! Hope you both arrive safely and have a blast exploring the new world together.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (9 October 2022)

You made him your fab partner Michen and it’s totally fitting that he joins you on your adventures over the pond. I hope you both travel safely and you ll give us insight into the horsey world in USA.


----------



## Steerpike (9 October 2022)

Wow sounds like you will be having a great adventure, good luck hope the move goes well!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (9 October 2022)

How on earth did you get a shipping date? I'm still over here waiting.. 😂

So glad to hear that everything is a go! 

I feel like such a tourist here in the US. So much food.


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 October 2022)

Can't wait to hear all about your USA adventures x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 October 2022)

Safe travels Bog 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## HashRouge (9 October 2022)

So very exciting! I cannot wait to hear how you both get on in the US - bet you'll have an amazing time!!


----------



## Surbie (9 October 2022)

Hope Bog's journey is smooth and best of luck wth your own too. Look forward to reading about your US adventures.


----------



## View (9 October 2022)

Hope you both have safe journeys. Looking forward to reading of the New Exploits  of Boggle.


----------



## DabDab (9 October 2022)

Can't believe you're going to the USA!! So excited for you and that you're able to take the Boggly legend to continue to be your equine wingman stateside.

Safe travels to you and Bog x


----------



## Red-1 (9 October 2022)

Wonderful photos of fabulous memories!

I look forward to hearing of your new adventures. For a few years, I went annually to near Denver (within an hour) annually for a good few years, it was a wonderful place. Are you in Denver itself, or nearby? 

Strangely, I found that everyone loved the English accent and I had invites from everyone to come join them for meals, for days out, for visits... It was very different! 

You must get to a rodeo, that is a sight to behold. I'm sure Boggle will soon be fitted up in western kit too. 

Such lovely areas nearby. I was but a visitor but went walking in the mountains, riding, white water rafting and oh so many other things. I hope you get a chance to be a tourist too.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2022)

Well, I hang my head in shame, because I vaguely remember you showing me that first picture and me advising against buying him.  How wrong was I.  
Wishing you both the best of luck in your new  life.


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (9 October 2022)

Good luck Michen and Bog!


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

Thanks guys I’m having a bit of a mental crises about the turnout after some insta stalking of potential barns. I feel a bit criminal subjecting him to the 1/5 acre dry lot situation  though there are bigger herd type options if I want him to go more au natural. Need to see how he does with Colorado winter temps.

I guess I’ll just have to see how he gets on.

But really nervous I’m being selfish. That said, he is a pain in his Boggle way, so do kinda think he’s better off with me 🤣


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well, I hang my head in shame, because I vaguely remember you showing me that first picture and me advising against buying him.  How wrong was I. 
Wishing you both the best of luck in your new  life.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think anyone with any sanity would look at that first pic and think he was worth paying meat money for, so no shame there! 😀


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 October 2022)

Lovely photos showing the handsome Boggle.  I will miss your competition reports but wish you all the best on your American adventure.  Is your dog going as well?  

im looking forward to your updates from America so please don’t forget us.


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			Lovely photos showing the handsome Boggle.  I will miss your competition reports but wish you all the best on your American adventure.  Is your dog going as well? 

im looking forward to your updates from America so please don’t forget us.  

Click to expand...

Pepper staying here for a few months whilst I get sorted and find a permanent house 

Of course I won’t. Couldn’t have survived horse ownership without you all!


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			How on earth did you get a shipping date? I'm still over here waiting.. 😂

So glad to hear that everything is a go!

I feel like such a tourist here in the US. So much food.
		
Click to expand...

My neighbours cousin is shipping him and a slight misunderstanding meant he thought I meant asap, so moved things around. Tbh I’ll be in a state of chaos whether he arrives a week after I get there or two or three so he might as well arrive early and enjoy some sun on his back for a bit!!!!

Is yours ready to go?


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Wonderful photos of fabulous memories!

I look forward to hearing of your new adventures. For a few years, I went annually to near Denver (within an hour) annually for a good few years, it was a wonderful place. Are you in Denver itself, or nearby?

Strangely, I found that everyone loved the English accent and I had invites from everyone to come join them for meals, for days out, for visits... It was very different!

You must get to a rodeo, that is a sight to behold. I'm sure Boggle will soon be fitted up in western kit too.

Such lovely areas nearby. I was but a visitor but went walking in the mountains, riding, white water rafting and oh so many other things. I hope you get a chance to be a tourist too.
		
Click to expand...

Ill be in Denver itself or rather the suburbs so 15/20 mins from centre.

I hope so too! It looks amazing. Also will be travelling around Arizona and Utah a fair bit too and have a trip to North Carolina in a few weeks on the cards!


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 October 2022)

You'll figure it out, Michen. With regards to turnout etc.  It'll be OK.

Safe travels to you and Boggle and little Pepper when it is her turn. x


----------



## Red-1 (9 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Ill be in Denver itself or rather the suburbs so 15/20 mins from centre.

I hope so too! It looks amazing. Also will be travelling around Arizona and Utah a fair bit too and have a trip to North Carolina in a few weeks on the cards!
		
Click to expand...

Arizona is the other place I spent time in. Again, amazing. Don't know Utah other than to drive through. It seemed very... sandy 🤣at least the road I was on.


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			You'll figure it out, Michen. With regards to turnout etc.  It'll be OK.

Safe travels to you and Boggle and little Pepper when it is her turn. x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks PF. Not sure why I’m suddenly having a meltdown I knew the situation but suddenly it’s hit home and I’m so used to seeing him in a big grassy field. Think I’m just overtired and it’s all got a bit much!

I think I just need to get him through the winter and for that I think heated barn etc will be good for him, keep him warm and fed and relaxed.


----------



## Red-1 (9 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Thanks guys I’m having a bit of a mental crises about the turnout after some insta stalking of potential barns. I feel a bit criminal subjecting him to the 1/5 acre dry lot situation  though there are bigger herd type options if I want him to go more au natural. Need to see how he does with Colorado winter temps.

I guess I’ll just have to see how he gets on.

But really nervous I’m being selfish. That said, he is a pain in his Boggle way, so do kinda think he’s better off with me 🤣
		
Click to expand...

It was seeing how happy they were in their little stable lots that made me build Rigs one outside his stable. He loves his too. It means they don't have to be locked in, at least.


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

Red-1 said:



			It was seeing how happy they were in their little stable lots that made me build Rigs one outside his stable. He loves his too. It means they don't have to be locked in, at least.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah to be fair I’d prefer him out in what he’s going to have than a deep muddy field. And he does spend a fair bit of time in the winter hanging around the gate despite the field doing pretty well!

I think it’ll bother me more than him.


----------



## EmmaC78 (9 October 2022)

Sounds an amazing opportunity, best of luck.  I'm a bit jealous


----------



## Red-1 (9 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Yeah to be fair I’d prefer him out in what he’s going to have than a deep muddy field. And he does spend a fair bit of time in the winter hanging around the gate despite the field doing pretty well!

I think it’ll bother me more than him.
		
Click to expand...

When I was there, the hay was very rich (and expensive) and it bothered me more that they didn't get much. That said, probably because it was richer, they didn't seem to go hungry. 

In summer, the sandy paddocks were easy to pick 'horse apples' out of. The sun baked them hard and they sieved straight out with a shavings fork!


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

DabDab said:



			Can't believe you're going to the USA!! So excited for you and that you're able to take the Boggly legend to continue to be your equine wingman stateside.

Safe travels to you and Bog x
		
Click to expand...

You said on a thread I posted back in January something along the lines of think of the adventures you guys could have in a country like the USA, I always remembered that sentence! (Along with various hoof related things 🤣🤣). Xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 October 2022)

Wishing you all the very best,  hope you and Boggle have a great time xx


----------



## DabDab (9 October 2022)

Michen said:



			You said on a thread I posted back in January something along the lines of think of the adventures you guys could have in a country like the USA, I always remembered that sentence! (Along with various hoof related things 🤣🤣). Xx
		
Click to expand...

Haha, ah well you always seem like the sort of person who knows how to make the most of an adventure. So you have only yourself to blame 😁 x


----------



## Michen (9 October 2022)

DabDab said:



			Haha, ah well you always seem like the sort of person who knows how to make the most of an adventure. So you have only yourself to blame 😁 x
		
Click to expand...

Definitely!!!! 🤣


----------



## Lyle (9 October 2022)

I'm so excited for you, and thrilled that your heart horse gets to accompany you on this new journey!! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Regandal (9 October 2022)

How exciting!! Bon voyage to both of you! ✈️


----------



## ponynutz (9 October 2022)

Good luck!! How exciting if a little scary


----------



## teapot (9 October 2022)

Watch out world, Boggle is coming!


----------



## Caol Ila (9 October 2022)

The winters aren't as miserable as the ones here. You won't come back. You'll get a bit of snow, but it does not snow nearly as much on the Front Range as it did when I was a kid (which is nice for you but a worrying harbinger of climate change). There will be some days of heavy snow, for sure, but there will be plenty of dry, cold sunny days. You don't get the relentless horizontal rain and grey, grey, and then more grey. Or maybe that's just the West of Scotland.

I thought the dry lot system was absolutely fine. Most horses at my barn were happy and settled. They had ad lib hay, and I had no trouble with weight management. Most people didn't. Gypsum was happy and settled. But she was horrified by British/Scottish turnout. And mud. And weather. And midges. And cleg flies. Never stopped being horrified until the day she died. It's probably easier to go the other way, though, because CO is really nice, whereas the West of Scotland is pretty hardcore. I bought a native and a Glasgow-bred PRE for a reason. Whatever one might say about Hermosa's breeder, at least she is here, and those horses have no clue that there are places in the world with sun and good weather (unless their dad told them bedtime stories about Spain).


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 October 2022)

Good luck with your move, I hope you enjoy it!

@Caol Ila a winter in East Anglia is actually reasonably pleasant, I used to live North of Aberdeen and moved down south to London in the middle of winter and thought it was so warm I wore summer clothes to school 🤣


----------



## Caol Ila (9 October 2022)

OH and I always said that Gypsum would have been happier in Lincolnshire (where he is from), as it's sunnier, drier, and the midges are less vicious. But it is too flat and too cultivated, and we like being able to drive to mountains and wild places in an afternoon (you can take the Coloradan out of Colorado...). Plus, OH has zero desire to be within an easy drive of his family.


----------



## Peglo (9 October 2022)

Best of luck @Michen and Boggle. Hope you both get up to lots of exciting things to update us with. I’m also going to miss Bog eventing updates but look forward to hearing what you get up to.


----------



## mini_b (9 October 2022)

Wow - I can’t believe you’re taking bog with you..but how could you not?! He’s seriously one of my fave HHO ponies to follow.

we’ve had chance to move to Canada, Aus and Southern states (Texas) with OH work but I’ve always flapped it because I don’t think I could adjust to their way of horsey life over there…I like our wet misery 😂

safe travels and keep us all updated, this is exciting!!! ❤️


----------



## MuddyMonster (9 October 2022)

Wishing you the best of luck. Safe travels to you both.


----------



## luckyoldme (10 October 2022)

Good luck and safe journey to you both!


----------



## scats (10 October 2022)

Good luck Michen and Boggle (and Pepper when she follows)! Looking forward to following your American journey. Safe journeys to you all x


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			The winters aren't as miserable as the ones here. You won't come back. You'll get a bit of snow, but it does not snow nearly as much on the Front Range as it did when I was a kid (which is nice for you but a worrying harbinger of climate change). There will be some days of heavy snow, for sure, but there will be plenty of dry, cold sunny days. You don't get the relentless horizontal rain and grey, grey, and then more grey. Or maybe that's just the West of Scotland.

I thought the dry lot system was absolutely fine. Most horses at my barn were happy and settled. They had ad lib hay, and I had no trouble with weight management. Most people didn't. Gypsum was happy and settled. But she was horrified by British/Scottish turnout. And mud. And weather. And midges. And cleg flies. Never stopped being horrified until the day she died. It's probably easier to go the other way, though, because CO is really nice, whereas the West of Scotland is pretty hardcore. I bought a native and a Glasgow-bred PRE for a reason. Whatever one might say about Hermosa's breeder, at least she is here, and those horses have no clue that there are places in the world with sun and good weather (unless their dad told them bedtime stories about Spain).
		
Click to expand...

Yep Bog does suffer from mild sweet itch and he hates the rain and wet so hopefully he will be happy enough. They do get turned out all day 7-3 so that’s pretty good too.

Thank you, cheered me up! 😀


----------



## silv (10 October 2022)

exciting stuff and a bit of jealousy from me! Looking forward to the updates and photos of the barn etc.


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

Lyle said:



			I'm so excited for you, and thrilled that your heart horse gets to accompany you on this new journey!! Please keep us updated!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too ❤️ I honestly wouldn’t go without him. And I consider myself very lucky to be able to finance getting him there and back if needed.

thank you!


----------



## palo1 (10 October 2022)

Aw, safe travels both of you!!  I have loved reading Boggle and your adventures and hope that there are more to come Stateside.    Wishing you all the best with all journeys and settlings in all round.


----------



## Esmae (10 October 2022)

Exciting for you both.  All good luck.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (10 October 2022)

Very best wishes to you both and hope it is absolutely wonderful for you.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 October 2022)

Good luck to you both have a marvellous time and let us know how the horse keeping across the pond goes .


----------



## twiggy2 (10 October 2022)

His transformation in your hands has been amazing to see, such a beautiful looking horse and I hope to hear all about the move, good luck.


----------



## tda (10 October 2022)

Safe journey Boggle,  he did take his time to mature but worth the wait 😍
Exciting times for you both!


----------



## j1ffy (10 October 2022)

Those photos speak to the wonderful care you give him and the work you've put in - it's great to see that he can go with you! I'm sure he will travel absolutely fine and the dry lot option sounds ideal. Will you have a luxurious heated indoor for winter too..?

Another who is looking forward to following your adventures over there!!


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

j1ffy said:



			Those photos speak to the wonderful care you give him and the work you've put in - it's great to see that he can go with you! I'm sure he will travel absolutely fine and the dry lot option sounds ideal. Will you have a luxurious heated indoor for winter too..?

Another who is looking forward to following your adventures over there!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks J1ffy that's very kind! Omg I am such a mess! There is so much to do this week. I've been super chilled up until now... a trembling wreck 

Yep heated indoor. My main thing was wanting him somewhere close as I'm renting a colleagues air b and b basement let until I find a proper house probably next year. The traffic around Denver is terrible but there's another barn I think will be more suited to us long term, I just need to be more on that side of the city otherwise it can be an hour each way which I just don't think will work with a very full on new job, I wanted to be able to see him lots especially initially.


----------



## Bernster (10 October 2022)

What an incredible journey you’ve had so far together. And a lovely partnership.  Looking forward to hearing about the next stage in your exciting adventure together. 

I love the pic of you both on the ground, he’s so pretty!


----------



## J&S (10 October 2022)

You are one brave girl, but, it you can cope with horses and sharks (both kinds!) then you can cope with any thing.   Very best of luck both at work and play.


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

J&S said:



			You are one brave girl, but, it you can cope with horses and sharks (both kinds!) then you can cope with any thing.   Very best of luck both at work and play.
		
Click to expand...

Brave or mental. I did have to do some serious soul searching about whether I was just uprooting my very lovely life here for no reason but... I can come back. And I cannot sit here all winter thinking what if I'd just taken the opportunity.

It's an absolute privelege to get a visa to work there, the company have moved mountains. I think I landed on 120 ish emails back and forth with the company immigration lawyers and it is not easy to get anymore (well it never was for America) so I think I have to grab it and make the most of it!


----------



## southerncomfort (10 October 2022)

Michen said:



			We have had the most amazing summer! Lots of placings at 90 eventing, holidays, beach rides, camps, pub rides, pairs hunter trials with Bear. Just endless fun and Boggle is on the best form of his life. He’s so full of buzz, happy and knows he completely and utterly owns me in every way possible whilst at the same time always being 100% generous and on my side.

We never made it around our BE100 after two disastrous attempts. One where I fell off SJ (totally my fault, didn’t have a stride and did nothing resulting in.. the below!). One where I got my finger wrapped around the rein during a bad jump in a warm up and busted it, there was no way of going XC. But we finished on a 27.5 dressage at Calmsden champs where we would have been second but were apparently a minute under the optimum time 🤷‍♀️🙈.

Next week begins a whole new adventure for us both.

We are off to America! Specifically Denver, Colorado. My visa got approved at the embassy last week so I’m just waiting for my passport to be returned with it in. Boggle is leaving earlier than I thought, the 14th, to get to Amsterdam and then he flies to LA on the 18th. Three days quarantine then a few days overland to Colorado. So he’s actually going to be leaving before I am which is weird, though if all goes well he should arrive on a Sunday so I can be around to receive him.

It’s so strange to think this little runty, pain in the backside of a horse that I bought off Facebook has become such a huge part of my life that there is no way I’d go without him. Very excited to see what adventures the USA offer although I imagine they will be lacking for the first 6 months whilst I get my head down and work as I’ll be travelling a lot. So many different emotions about leaving and packing up, saying endless goodbyes and lots of tears but it’s all made much better knowing my biggest comfort will be there with me.

Here’s to the next chapter with my one in a million side kick!

Thanks HHO for half a decade of Boggle support when things were not quite so easy 😀

View attachment 100439
View attachment 100440
View attachment 100441
View attachment 100442
View attachment 100443
View attachment 100444
View attachment 100445
View attachment 100446
View attachment 100447

Click to expand...

I'm completely full of admiration for you M.  You are so brave just packing up and starting a new life overseas!

I have no doubt you will both have an absolutely amazing time, and I can't wait to hear all about your adventures in Colorado.

Hope the move goes as smoothly as possible for you and Boggle. 🙂


----------



## humblepie (10 October 2022)

Fabulous transition photos and all the very best for both your journeys.  Look forward to the updates in due course.  Heated barn - I fancied one of those this morning and it's not even cold yet.   It sounds the most amazing opportunity.


----------



## AandK (10 October 2022)

Safe travel lane to you and Boggle! Look forward to hearing about your adventures over the pond!


----------



## Tarragon (10 October 2022)

Wow - what an adventure! I hope you both have fun. 
That first photo is amazing - he has grown into such a beautiful beast of a horse!


----------



## Rosemary28 (10 October 2022)

Good luck! What a fantastic opportunity!


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 October 2022)

A fantastic adventure which I am sure you will make the absolute most of. Safe travels Boggle and I can't wait to follow your new horsey adventures.


----------



## Annagain (10 October 2022)

You'll have a ball and I'm sure Boggle will love being along for the ride. Keep us posted!


----------



## babymare (10 October 2022)

Wow what an adventure for you both 😀 looking forward to your posts ps he is gorgeous 😍


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

Well I just checked the whether, 25/26 degrees in LA at the moment. Reckon Bog will be VERY happy with that. He's definitely a summer pony!


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

southerncomfort said:



			I'm completely full of admiration for you M.  You are so brave just packing up and starting a new life overseas!

I have no doubt you will both have an absolutely amazing time, and I can't wait to hear all about your adventures in Colorado.

Hope the move goes as smoothly as possible for you and Boggle. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Thank you SC that's very kind! I don't feel particularly brave at the moment but I think I'll feel much better when I'm actually on the plane and have said all the dreaded goodbyes


----------



## SEL (10 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Brave or mental. I did have to do some serious soul searching about whether I was just uprooting my very lovely life here for no reason but... I can come back. And I cannot sit here all winter thinking what if I'd just taken the opportunity.

It's an absolute privelege to get a visa to work there, the company have moved mountains. I think I landed on 120 ish emails back and forth with the company immigration lawyers and it is not easy to get anymore (well it never was for America) so I think I have to grab it and make the most of it!
		
Click to expand...

I disappeared off to Australia just before I turned 30 and I still think working out there was one of the highlights of my life. Lots of people told me I was brave but I just thought I can always fly home if its really awful. It wasn't! You'll have a great time.


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

SEL said:



			I disappeared off to Australia just before I turned 30 and I still think working out there was one of the highlights of my life. Lots of people told me I was brave but I just thought I can always fly home if its really awful. It wasn't! You'll have a great time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Just a bit expensive to get Bog back. I know a lot of people on this thread will be wondering why the heck I'm not waiting 6 months before taking him. But I think I need to go and embrace it and ensure I'm there at least a year before deciding if I didn't like it. And to me, the 30k to get him there and back is worth it for a year. He grounds me and I think it's just better we are together. Genuienly for him too, he's complex medically and I am incredibly specific about how he is looked after to ensure he's kept in the best nick possible. 

Though obviously I hope I'm there for many!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (10 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Pepper staying here for a few months whilst I get sorted and find a permanent house 

Of course I won’t. Couldn’t have survived horse ownership without you all!
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering about Pepper 😊

Sounds an amazing adventure, do you mind me asking Michen. What do you do for work? Please ignore if you can’t or don’t want to answer.


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

Hormonal Filly said:



			I was wondering about Pepper 😊

Sounds an amazing adventure, do you mind me asking Michen. What do you do for work? Please ignore if you can’t or don’t want to answer.
		
Click to expand...

No issue! At the moment I run a sales team for a big software company in the UK. The company I'm moving to I used to work for (in the UK) previously. Again, sales but not software- services.


----------



## Sealine (10 October 2022)

Amazing photos!  I completely understand you taking Boggle straight away.  As well as all the reasons you've stated it will give you the opportunity to meet like minded people outside of the work environment.  It all sounds amazing.  Enjoy the USA and keep is posted on how you all get on.


----------



## MagicMelon (10 October 2022)

Good luck OP, let us know how different the horsey world  is over there once you've settled in!


----------



## nikicb (10 October 2022)

Good luck!!  Another one looking forward to hearing about your adventures over the pond.  Safe travels.  xx


----------



## atropa (10 October 2022)

Wow what an amazing opportunity and adventure for you! How exciting, wish you the best of luck. Boggle looking fab as always...apologies I must have missed, have you sold Bear on now?


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

atropa said:



			Wow what an amazing opportunity and adventure for you! How exciting, wish you the best of luck. Boggle looking fab as always...apologies I must have missed, have you sold Bear on now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I sold Bear to one of my best friends, whose been loaning him for a year (and loving him since he arrived!). They are a perfect match and it helped fund some of Boggle's flight


----------



## BBP (10 October 2022)

Enjoy! I understand the devotion to a horse that means you don’t want to be apart from him for long, and it would be too easy if you had 6 months apart to slip into a comfortable normal life in the states that would be harder to then fit him into later.


----------



## Michen (10 October 2022)

BBP said:



			Enjoy! I understand the devotion to a horse that means you don’t want to be apart from him for long, and it would be too easy if you had 6 months apart to slip into a comfortable normal life in the states that would be harder to then fit him into later.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I hadn't thought of it like that. I'm worried that's what may happen with Pepper  Will just have to see, she has plenty of offers of a permanent home and think equally I could wait until spring to get her over although current plan is Jan.


----------



## Red-1 (11 October 2022)

January will soon be here. 

In any case, you have raised her to be happy and confident so I think she will happily adapt to whatever situation she is in, as I know you would only ever organise a happy, fun place for her to be.


----------



## OldNag (11 October 2022)

Happy travels !


----------



## LadyGascoyne (11 October 2022)

This is so exciting. 

I love moving to new countries. Your post has made me very envious!


----------



## Merrymoles (11 October 2022)

Only just catching up but I remember you buying him and, boy, what a good job you've done with him.

The very best of luck to you both in your new adventures!


----------



## Michen (11 October 2022)

Red-1 said:



			January will soon be here.

In any case, you have raised her to be happy and confident so I think she will happily adapt to whatever situation she is in, as I know you would only ever organise a happy, fun place for her to be.
		
Click to expand...

Set me off again 

Thank you xx


----------



## Sheep (11 October 2022)

This is so exciting - wishing you and Boggle all the very best as you head off on your adventure. He’s a very special boy and I’m excited to hear about how your relocation goes! Good luck!


----------



## julesjoy (11 October 2022)

Good luck, look forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## Nicnac (11 October 2022)

Bon voyage to you both.  Wishing you many adventures stateside - what a fantastic opportunity!


----------



## Titchy Pony (11 October 2022)

What amazing photos. I love the one on the beach with a very shiny horse, he looks magical. Safe journey and enjoy!


----------



## jhoward (12 October 2022)

Thank god for hho being worldwide, for updates! 
Safe travels, I have always enjoyed your updates and wish you tons of fun in your new adventures.


----------



## Moobli (12 October 2022)

Best of luck Michen!  How exciting!!


----------



## Michen (12 October 2022)

Export papers done! And my visa/passport should arrive back in London today so I’ll go in and pick that up tomorrow.

Whilst a different vet was there I had them flex and check him on a hard circle etc as my vet is so used to seeing him I figured it would be interesting. Yep, nothing to see!


----------



## RachelFerd (12 October 2022)

Good luck! Looking forward to hearing all about it, seeing lots of pictures and reports of new adventures!


----------



## Cortez (12 October 2022)

The very, very best of luck. I have a feeling you’re going to love the States, and the Rocky Mountain area is great for horse stuff (I used to run a stud farm in Colorado Springs many years ago). Bon Voyage Boggle!


----------



## Michen (13 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			The very, very best of luck. I have a feeling you’re going to love the States, and the Rocky Mountain area is great for horse stuff (I used to run a stud farm in Colorado Springs many years ago). Bon Voyage Boggle!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Cortez that’s great to hear. Hope I like it because I haven’t actually really been 🤣🤣


----------



## SBJT (14 October 2022)

Welcome to this side of the pond and very excited for you. Try to get out for some trail riding in the Rockies it’s an amazing experience! Im sure there will be some experienced people who know the trails!!! 

I wouldn’t worry too much about the dirt paddocks and hay feedings, none up here have ever had an issue with it and horses do get used to it. I believe that Colorado is somewhat similar to Calgary and there is not as much nutrition in the grass simply due to how dry it is, up here we joke we’re always one week away from a drought. American style barns do tend to have an indoor arena as it’s simply easier to ride in winters, especially as they can be so long and near the Rockies the weather can be a little unpredictable at times.

Also definitely take in a rodeo if you can, they are a very different experience and the wild pony rides are hilarious. If you get some time next July then head on up to Canada for the Calgary Stampede as it’s a not to be missed experience and you’re “relatively” close - only a 13 hr drive 😄). If you end on making it up I’d be happy to give you the tour.


----------



## Michen (14 October 2022)

SBJT said:



			Welcome to this side of the pond and very excited for you. Try to get out for some trail riding in the Rockies it’s an amazing experience! Im sure there will be some experienced people who know the trails!!!

I wouldn’t worry too much about the dirt paddocks and hay feedings, none up here have ever had an issue with it and horses do get used to it. I believe that Colorado is somewhat similar to Calgary and there is not as much nutrition in the grass simply due to how dry it is, up here we joke we’re always one week away from a drought. American style barns do tend to have an indoor arena as it’s simply easier to ride in winters, especially as they can be so long and near the Rockies the weather can be a little unpredictable at times.

Also definitely take in a rodeo if you can, they are a very different experience and the wild pony rides are hilarious. If you get some time next July then head on up to Canada for the Calgary Stampede as it’s a not to be missed experience and you’re “relatively” close - only a 13 hr drive 😄). If you end on making it up I’d be happy to give you the tour.
		
Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you so much for all of that. Super helpful. I absolutely want to get to Canada and make the most of being that side of the world so would love to take you up on that!


----------



## Michen (14 October 2022)

Bon voyage Bog. Don’t know about you guys but I reckon Bear looks quite pleased to see him off 🤣

Though in all seriousness, splitting them up is the most heartbreaking thing.

Now to book my own flight for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Red-1 (14 October 2022)

Bon Voyage Boggle. I hope you get sent photo updates like Bunnydog did with hers. It inspired me to ask for ohoto updates when my BH came in from Ireland. I was so sad, checking the boat on an app through the night. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## PapaverFollis (14 October 2022)

Safe travels, Boggle. ❤


----------



## Trouper (14 October 2022)

Happy landings to you both.  Look forward to the transatlantic updates.


----------



## j1ffy (14 October 2022)

Aww Boggle - travel well little man!!


----------



## rabatsa (14 October 2022)

Safe journey Boggle.


----------



## Amymay (14 October 2022)

Safe journey Boggle


----------



## Michen (14 October 2022)

Thanks guys. I am so sad! But excited. Although how the heck I am going to get everything done today on the list I do not know. And running on 6 hours sleep in 2 nights.

Unsure whether I need a coffee or a Bloody Mary right now 🤣


----------



## Bernster (14 October 2022)

Ah did it make you sad when he left?  I do quite like Bear’s side eye.  Bon voyage Bog xx


----------



## Michen (14 October 2022)

Bernster said:



			Ah did it make you sad when he left?  I do quite like Bear’s side eye.  Bon voyage Bog xx
		
Click to expand...

Completely, it was 3.30am and I'm totally sleep deprived and overwhelmed. Bear's owner was there too and we cried buckets!


----------



## southerncomfort (14 October 2022)

Happy travels Bog!

The start of a new brand new chapter for you both.


----------



## BBP (14 October 2022)

Bear’s like ‘erm, where’s my plane ticket?!’


----------



## Cortez (14 October 2022)

If you want to discover the full Western experience, then the Pikes Peak or Bust rodeo in Colorado Springs is a must. I used to do a Pas de Deux with a reining trainer friend of mine there; I'd be in top hat and tails, he'd be in Stetson and chaps, and we'd swap horses half way through. Don't be tempted to ride the bulls though, like I did.........


----------



## Dave's Mam (14 October 2022)

Safe journey & good luck in your new adventures!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (14 October 2022)

Welcome to international move chaos! It's actually happening! I basically got zero sleep when I flew over 😂 you'll recover eventually.

Mine just got on the lorry today!

Looking forward to Boggle updates!


----------



## Squeak (14 October 2022)

How exciting. Can’t wait to hear how you get on.

Safe travels to both you and Boggle.


----------



## Caol Ila (14 October 2022)

Good luck, Boggle!


----------



## rara007 (14 October 2022)

Safe trip Bog!!


----------



## palo1 (14 October 2022)

Aw, safe travels Boggle and Michen!  I expect Boggle will instantly 'own' the barn he strolls into.   Sweet Bear too but such an exciting adventure ahead!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 October 2022)

Safe journey Boggle 🤗🥰🤗


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 October 2022)

Safe journey both of you and we will need lots and lots of photos so we can enjoy America as well 😊


----------



## Peglo (14 October 2022)

Safe travels to you and Bog. What an adventure. 

hope Bear finds a new BFF soon.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 October 2022)

Bon voyage Bog


----------



## Michen (14 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			Aw, safe travels Boggle and Michen!  I expect Boggle will instantly 'own' the barn he strolls into.   Sweet Bear too but such an exciting adventure ahead!!
		
Click to expand...

This concerns me the most.. I'll never forget the morning after he arrived from Ireland. I walked around the corner and his head was over the stable door, bright as a button and he gave me a look which made me know then and there I was in for a serious "ride" with him!


----------



## Michen (14 October 2022)

Thanks everyone! He's arrived safely in Amsterdam. I've just about packed and spent the night in the pub with my bestest friends. Dropping the dog off tomorrow (oh god that's going to be hard). I'm looking forward to a glass of champers in T5 and a moment to sit down and process.

CC, totally know what you mean,and will message you properly tomorrow (or maybe wait until monday on my new american number- how cool are we  )


----------



## CanteringCarrot (14 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Thanks everyone! He's arrived safely in Amsterdam. I've just about packed and spent the night in the pub with my bestest friends. Dropping the dog off tomorrow (oh god that's going to be hard). I'm looking forward to a glass of champers in T5 and a moment to sit down and process.

CC, totally know what you mean,and will message you properly tomorrow (or maybe wait until monday on my new american number- how cool are we  )
		
Click to expand...

We're super cool 😎

Mine is on his way to Amsterdam. Totally baffled because the original plan was Liège and no one told me it had changed 🙄 I started a thread on my travel worries.

I hope all goes well with the dog 😥


----------



## View (15 October 2022)

Bon voyage Michen and Boggle. I understand the tears, fears and excitement.  Looking forward to updates!


----------



## Michen (15 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			We're super cool 😎

Mine is on his way to Amsterdam. Totally baffled because the original plan was Liège and no one told me it had changed 🙄 I started a thread on my travel worries.

I hope all goes well with the dog 😥
		
Click to expand...

Wait so they will be there together!? At the horse hotel? Ummm we need someone there to take a photo of them meeting!!!! Is he flying to LA?


----------



## ycbm (15 October 2022)

What are the odds of that!   Please try for the picture,  it will be a first in the history of the forum,  I think. 

Bon voyage to everyone,  I hope your new lives are all full of fun.  
.


----------



## J&S (15 October 2022)

Michen , is the lovely cat going with the dog or does he stay with the house?  All the best in your new lives and, like every one else, looking forward to your news.


----------



## Northern Hare (15 October 2022)

Hi Michen & CanteringCarrot, good luck with your travel plans and hope both horses have an easy journey and arrive safely, ready for their new adventures! 🐎🐎


----------



## Michen (15 October 2022)

Also my suitcases.. I checked three bags and I’d say Boggles stuff makes up 40% of them. Am literally going without clothes so he can have his fluffy numnahs ffs 🤣
	

[


----------



## Michen (15 October 2022)

J&S said:



			Michen , is the lovely cat going with the dog or does he stay with the house?  All the best in your new lives and, like every one else, looking forward to your news.
		
Click to expand...

My mother bottled it and took him. Having repeatedly said she couldn’t.  She loves him despite being totally non animaly! So the dog will see him again when I pick her up at Christmas. She’s at some friends until early December then goes to my brother when they leave for a month in Oz.

Just dropped dog off and that was frankly traumatic. God I’ll miss her.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 October 2022)

The like is for mother taking cat, not dog dropping off x


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 October 2022)

Me too


----------



## Michen (15 October 2022)

Yeh, quite a bit of sobbing at Terminal five right now 🙈


----------



## SEL (15 October 2022)

He looks calm and settled - probably more than you! Safe travels and update us when you're there x


----------



## teapot (15 October 2022)

Safe travels to you both!


----------



## Michen (15 October 2022)

CC this lady is so sweet we can defo ask for a pony pic haha. Let me know when yours has arrived and his name.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 October 2022)

Oh my word Boggle in his executive hotel waiting for his flight with his little head collar passport 🥰🥹🥰


----------



## Caol Ila (15 October 2022)

Bog looks content.


----------



## PurBee (15 October 2022)

Wishing you the very best of luck with travels and your new american adventures Michen! You’ve worked so hard with Bog and its obvious from your posts here how dedicated you are, you both truly deserve the best!
A toast to you and Bog! 🥳


----------



## Michen (15 October 2022)

Thanks everyone! I am so relieved to finally have said all the goodbyes and be at the airport. And I can sleep, actual sleep.

Initially really freaked that Bog was coming within a week but now I couldn’t be happier about it.


----------



## Northern Hare (15 October 2022)

It's great when a plan all slots into place, and comes together nicely!! Well done for getting everything sorted in super-quick time! Enjoy your glass of champagne, blimey, you've really earned it!! 🍾


----------



## CanteringCarrot (15 October 2022)

Michen said:



			CC this lady is so sweet we can defo ask for a pony pic haha. Let me know when yours has arrived and his name.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, I don't think I will know when he's arrived. They said they'll notify me and send a picture when he off loads in the USA. I can try to pester them, but I don't know if it'll work. 🙄 Sent you his name though!


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

Well it’s very deserty! Pretty cool. 

Somewhat stressed as my company health insurance takes 30 days to kick in. I don’t think my travel insurance will cover me when I’m on a visa.

And guess what, you can’t get temporary health insurance in Colorado due to some weird legislation. Welcome to America 🙈 Silly me as thought this would be a job to get done in the airport.

So please Bog, don’t buck me off.


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

And they lost a suitcase.. thanks British airways. 🤣


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 October 2022)

My new neighbor (9 hours or so away to the West)!

Yeah, Colorado got super strict about it, from my understanding and it just became too stringent. So no one offers it, IIRC.


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			My new neighbor (9 hours or so away to the West)!

Yeah, Colorado got super strict about it, from my understanding and it just became too stringent. So no one offers it, IIRC.
		
Click to expand...

I am pretty stressed about it tbh!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I am pretty stressed about it tbh!
		
Click to expand...

I don't blame you! Wrap yourself in bubble wrap and wear like 8 masks 🤣


----------



## mavandkaz (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			And they lost a suitcase.. thanks British airways. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess, it's the one with your clothes in that you could really do with. Rather then bogs saddle cloths. 

I hadn't realised Colorado was so dry, but then I've only been once in the depths of winter. 

I would say you will be fine re health insurance, but this is you and Bog....did you take any vet wrap with you? 🙈


----------



## ycbm (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Well it’s very deserty! Pretty cool.

Somewhat stressed as my company health insurance takes 30 days to kick in. I don’t think my travel insurance will cover me when I’m on a visa.

And guess what, you can’t get temporary health insurance in Colorado due to some weird legislation. Welcome to America 🙈 Silly me as thought this would be a job to get done in the airport.

So please Bog, don’t buck me off.
	View attachment 100786

Click to expand...

Wow, not a lot of water there! 
.


----------



## PurBee (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I am pretty stressed about it tbh!
		
Click to expand...

As you are there on a work visa (presumably), a lot of major companies/employers have a ‘medical’ package for their employees as part of the salary package. Is there a chance you’re covered by their ‘medical services’ and dont know it?

If not, as youre still a british citizen, is there a uk private medical insurance company you can find that do a ‘worldwide travel/work medical insurance’?


----------



## Northern Hare (16 October 2022)

Admittedly it was a while ago now but a company I worked for had a US office and colleagues would get assigned on projects over there. They would get the work permit in place, and the company would arrange insurance in the UK for them for their visit. I've just done a quick Google for "US work visa health insurance" and there are insurers offering that type of cover, so hopefully you'll be able to get some temporary cover in place.

Can your employers help in sorting this out for you?


----------



## ycbm (16 October 2022)

How did you choose a home for Bog without being there, M?  I'm fascinated to hear how you and he adapt to a completely diffeent world over there.  I hope you'll have time to post.
.


----------



## scats (16 October 2022)

Another who would like to know how livery differs over there in terms of stabling, turnout etc. 
Hope you’re doing ok Michen!  Feel like I’m living this exciting journey through you 😂


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

PurBee said:



			As you are there on a work visa (presumably), a lot of major companies/employers have a ‘medical’ package for their employees as part of the salary package. Is there a chance you’re covered by their ‘medical services’ and dont know it?

If not, as youre still a british citizen, is there a uk private medical insurance company you can find that do a ‘worldwide travel/work medical insurance’?
		
Click to expand...




Northern Hare said:



			Admittedly it was a while ago now but a company I worked for had a US office and colleagues would get assigned on projects over there. They would get the work permit in place, and the company would arrange insurance in the UK for them for their visit. I've just done a quick Google for "US work visa health insurance" and there are insurers offering that type of cover, so hopefully you'll be able to get some temporary cover in place.

Can your employers help in sorting this out for you?
		
Click to expand...


Yes I have company insurance but it won’t kick in for 30 days. I’ve asked them if they can do anything about it.

I think the issue is I’m not here travelling so I don’t think that would cover me if something happened and they found out I was on a visa.

Short term health insurance is easy to get except in Colorado.. see attached !

https://www.healthinsurance.org/short-term-health-insurance/colorado/


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

ycbm said:



			How did you choose a home for Bog without being there, M?  I'm fascinated to hear how you and he adapt to a completely diffeent world over there.  I hope you'll have time to post.
.
		
Click to expand...




scats said:



			Another who would like to know how livery differs over there in terms of stabling, turnout etc.
Hope you’re doing ok Michen!  Feel like I’m living this exciting journey through you 😂
		
Click to expand...

With difficulty. I went for a swanky hunter jumper barn where we have to enroll in the programme for lessons etc! However, I’m living in an air B and B let of a colleagues (who I arrived to dinner and wine and the most lovely welcome) from last night. Denver traffic is pretty awful and I didn’t want Bog far away so I’ve gone for this barn- subject to me viewing it tomorrow- because it’s only 20 mins away.

The more laid back eventer type barns are south of the city so I could definitely still end up there as I find a place longer term. But for now, I just needed a good landing place for us both. And I couldn’t face a two hour round trip to see him on top of a new, very busy job.

The barn looks beautiful, the turnout isn’t ideal (1/5 acre size dry lot pens most of the year but in summer they have big grass fields they rotate through a few hours a few times a week- at this barn anyway) but that’s going to be the case everywhere as it is so dry. Grass doesn’t exist unless you do what these guys do and protect is so they have something. And they are turned out all day at least so that’s something. As for the hunter jumper training, anyone can improve riding s distance and apparently there’s a huge variety of riders there so I’m hoping it will sort of work for us. Plus there’s a dressage instructor to. my priority is happy close Boggle and I really like the feel I’ve got from these guys over email. Plus I’m hoping heated barn etc will see him through his first Colorado winter a bit easier. Barns here are crazy expensive so this one for example inc the compulsory training (six lessons a month) will be about $1600.

The barn is also in the mountain area of Denver to the west, so although I’ll need a trailer to get to the really amazing hacking (there’s only 170 acres direct from the barn) I’ll be able to access it super easily once I get myself set up although that won’t be until NY!


----------



## SBJT (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			With difficulty. I went for a swanky hunter jumper barn where we have to enroll in the programme for lessons etc! However, I’m living in an air B and B let of a colleagues (who I arrived to dinner and wine and the most lovely welcome) from last night. Denver traffic is pretty awful and I didn’t want Bog far away so I’ve gone for this barn- subject to me viewing it tomorrow- because it’s only 20 mins away.

The more laid back eventer type barns are south of the city so I could definitely still end up there as I find a place longer term. But for now, I just needed a good landing place for us both. And I couldn’t face a two hour round trip to see him on top of a new, very busy job.

The barn looks beautiful, the turnout isn’t ideal (1/5 acre size dry lot pens most of the year but in summer they have big grass fields they rotate through a few hours a few times a week- at this barn anyway) but that’s going to be the case everywhere as it is so dry. Grass doesn’t exist unless you do what these guys do and protect is so they have something. And they are turned out all day at least so that’s something. As for the hunter jumper training, anyone can improve riding s distance and apparently there’s a huge variety of riders there so I’m hoping it will sort of work for us. Plus there’s a dressage instructor to. my priority is happy close Boggle and I really like the feel I’ve got from these guys over email. Plus I’m hoping heated barn etc will see him through his first Colorado winter a bit easier. Barns here are crazy expensive so this one for example inc the compulsory training (six lessons a month) will be about $1600.

The barn is also in the mountain area of Denver to the west, so although I’ll need a trailer to get to the really amazing hacking (there’s only 170 acres direct from the barn) I’ll be able to access it super easily once I get myself set up although that won’t be until NY!
		
Click to expand...

That’s pretty standard here for what you pay. Mine is about the same price for the same. Because of how dry it is then they just have to live on hay. 

I would highly recommend the mountain riding, it becomes the highlight of my year to go out camping in the mountains with my guy. You just have to watch the weather for smoke levels. Oh and dress for all seasons even in the summer.

If you can try some western riding too, or cow work. It’s so much fun!!

Very excited for updates!


----------



## nagblagger (16 October 2022)

[QUOTE="scats Hope you’re doing ok Michen!  Feel like I’m living this exciting journey through you 😂[/QUOTE]

So do i, i love reading the updates. Michen you do realise you will have to give daily updates with photos, we are all on this journey with you.


----------



## palo1 (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			With difficulty. I went for a swanky hunter jumper barn where we have to enroll in the programme for lessons etc! However, I’m living in an air B and B let of a colleagues (who I arrived to dinner and wine and the most lovely welcome) from last night. Denver traffic is pretty awful and I didn’t want Bog far away so I’ve gone for this barn- subject to me viewing it tomorrow- because it’s only 20 mins away.

The more laid back eventer type barns are south of the city so I could definitely still end up there as I find a place longer term. But for now, I just needed a good landing place for us both. And I couldn’t face a two hour round trip to see him on top of a new, very busy job.

The barn looks beautiful, the turnout isn’t ideal (1/5 acre size dry lot pens most of the year but in summer they have big grass fields they rotate through a few hours a few times a week- at this barn anyway) but that’s going to be the case everywhere as it is so dry. Grass doesn’t exist unless you do what these guys do and protect is so they have something. And they are turned out all day at least so that’s something. As for the hunter jumper training, anyone can improve riding s distance and apparently there’s a huge variety of riders there so I’m hoping it will sort of work for us. Plus there’s a dressage instructor to. my priority is happy close Boggle and I really like the feel I’ve got from these guys over email. Plus I’m hoping heated barn etc will see him through his first Colorado winter a bit easier. Barns here are crazy expensive so this one for example inc the compulsory training (six lessons a month) will be about $1600.

The barn is also in the mountain area of Denver to the west, so although I’ll need a trailer to get to the really amazing hacking (there’s only 170 acres direct from the barn) I’ll be able to access it super easily once I get myself set up although that won’t be until NY!
		
Click to expand...

It is fab that you can post as several (lots!) of us are really appreciating the updates lol.    I am sure Boggle will do well and the barn seems a very sensible choice but I completely understand the health insurance stress.  Surely lots of folk must have knowledge of this and advice?   I mean, if you had to, if you were ill (like not too ill) could you fly home for treatment? Very expensive I guess but posssibly cheaper than getting treated where you are.  Hopefully your employer can provide some insight about what to do; it seems mad to leave someone uninsured for their first month to me...Great to hear you had a lovely welcome too.   Lovely to have this update.


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

mavandkaz said:



			Let me guess, it's the one with your clothes in that you could really do with. Rather then bogs saddle cloths.

I hadn't realised Colorado was so dry, but then I've only been once in the depths of winter.

I would say you will be fine re health insurance, but this is you and Bog....did you take any vet wrap with you? 🙈
		
Click to expand...

How did you guess….


----------



## Caol Ila (16 October 2022)

In my experience, those H/J barns are incredibly challenging to deal with if you like managing your horses your own way. I could not board at one. 

If it’s as crazy as the ones I’ve encountered, happy to tap my contacts and see if there’s anything else.


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

SBJT said:



			That’s pretty standard here for what you pay. Mine is about the same price for the same. Because of how dry it is then they just have to live on hay.

I would highly recommend the mountain riding, it becomes the highlight of my year to go out camping in the mountains with my guy. You just have to watch the weather for smoke levels. Oh and dress for all seasons even in the summer.

If you can try some western riding too, or cow work. It’s so much fun!!

Very excited for updates!
		
Click to expand...




nagblagger said:





scats Hope you’re doing ok Michen!  Feel like I’m living this exciting journey through you 😂[/QUOTE]

So do i said:



			It is fab that you can post as several (lots!) of us are really appreciating the updates lol.    I am sure Boggle will do well and the barn seems a very sensible choice but I completely understand the health insurance stress.  Surely lots of folk must have knowledge of this and advice?   I mean, if you had to, if you were ill (like not too ill) could you fly home for treatment? Very expensive I guess but posssibly cheaper than getting treated where you are.  Hopefully your employer can provide some insight about what to do; it seems mad to leave someone uninsured for their first month to me...Great to hear you had a lovely welcome too.  Lovely to have this update.
		
Click to expand...

yep I’m at peace with it and made sure my salary negotiations took into account the extra 3k cost of living for Bog and I on top of what we had in the UK.

I definitely want to get him a western saddle it’s an absolute must!

Thanks guys it’s really nice to be able to post on here, sort of a bit of a sanity check. I got in the car at the airport a bit fraught with the bad drama and as I was driving had a huge “WHAT THE HECK HAVE I DONE” moment. It didn’t last long but it was definitely there.

I just can’t wait for Bog to be here, I know the minute I see his face I’ll feel 100%!
		
Click to expand...


yep I’m at peace with it and made sure my salary negotiations took into account the extra 3k cost of living for Bog and I on top of what we had in the UK.

I definitely want to get him a western saddle it’s an absolute must!

Thanks guys it’s really nice to be able to post on here, sort of a bit of a sanity check. I got in the car at the airport a bit fraught with the bag drama and as I was driving out had a huge “WHAT THE HECK HAVE I DONE” moment. It didn’t last long but it was definitely there. 

I just can’t wait for Bog to be here, I know the minute I see his face I’ll feel 100%!

My colleague and her OH are so sweet though and the basement apartment space is perfect for what I need right now. Probably twice as big as my cottage tbh 🤣 and this left on my bed as well as a lovely dinner and wine to arrive to! Every person I’ve met in the states so far from airport to baggage drama to car hire has just been so friendly.


----------



## teapot (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			How did you guess….

View attachment 100806

Click to expand...

Think you could fashion a skirt out of the pad - you'll be the quirky Brit in your new job


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			In my experience, those H/J barns are incredibly challenging to deal with if you like managing your horses your own way. I could not board at one.

If it’s as crazy as the ones I’ve encountered, happy to tap my contacts and see if there’s anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Yep it doesn’t need to be forever and if I don’t get a good feel when I visit then I’ll re route him. I’ll drop you a message with the barn name!


----------



## ycbm (16 October 2022)

I told my OH this morning,  when he said "does she know how cold it is in winter there? " that you would have heated stables.  

Grass is an over rated food for horses,  Ludo's feet are hugely better now he hardly gets to eat much of it.  Don't forget to supplement his vitamin E, though.  
.


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

ycbm said:



			I told my OH this morning,  when he said "does she know how cold it is in winter there? " that you would have heated stables. 

Grass is an over rated food for horses,  Ludo's feet are hugely better now he hardly gets to eat much of it.  Don't forget to supplement his vitamin E, though. 
.
		
Click to expand...

I am freaking out a bit now after was CL said, argh, I guess I just have to see how it goes.

It is a little stressful!

And yes I’m wondering if I’ll finally get Bog barefoot long term without it 🙈 Good point re vitamin E thank you.


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

Oh shit, now I’m sobbing listening to all the voice notes from my friends.

Big girl pants ON 🤣🤣


----------



## Northern Hare (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Yep it doesn’t need to be forever and if I don’t get a good feel when I visit then I’ll re route him. I’ll drop you a message with the barn name!
		
Click to expand...

I think your strategy of finding a good yard as the starting point, is spot on. I'm sure Bog will settle in well, and you can enjoy the facilities and training, and see where you go from there. It also sounds like you've found some super accommodation for yourself as well - that's a lovely welcome they've given you! 🍷 Are you starting your new job tomorrow, if so good luck!


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

Doesn’t look like my bag made it on todays Denver flight either. Argh. BA you suck.


----------



## nagblagger (16 October 2022)

Sorry can't 'like' that....but at least they are keeping you updated that they can't find it!!


----------



## palo1 (16 October 2022)

It will all soon feel more familiar and as soon as you get to see Boggle again you will be another step forward in the settling in thang!! Bags will be found (or other items sourced) and it sounds like you have landed with lovely friendly people.  I bet you need a few nights of decent sleep and a bit less instant problem solving.  Alternatively, a big night out, plenty of wine and a good walk to get over the jetlag lol!!


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			It will all soon feel more familiar and as soon as you get to see Boggle again you will be another step forward in the settling in thang!! Bags will be found (or other items sourced) and it sounds like you have landed with lovely friendly people.  I bet you need a few nights of decent sleep and a bit less instant problem solving.  Alternatively, a big night out, plenty of wine and a good walk to get over the jetlag lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the bag thing is a pain. There’s probably about 3k worth of stuff in there clothes wise etc and my insurance I don’t think will be anywhere near! Argh!

But it’s not life or death  going to go for a “hike” shortly!

thanks you are right


----------



## SBJT (16 October 2022)

Don’t stress about where you moved boggle to for now. It doesn’t need to be forever and once you get your feet settled you can have a good look around. I bet there will be a bunch of places that you didn’t even know about till you start talking to people. 

CL is right the multi discipline barns will give you more flexibility. After having done both I definitely prefer those. 

I won’t lie, the winters can be hard and they get harder every year for me. Buy a very good coat and don’t be afraid to buy bigger so you can layer. @Caol Ila do you guys get chinooks down there too?


----------



## Caol Ila (16 October 2022)

I never found the winters in Colorado to be particularly difficult. Unlike the winters in Massachusetts, which sucked, and winters in Glasgow, which also suck. CO's front range moderates its cold, snowy days with days where it's bright, sunny, and like 70F. Plus, the skiing is pretty great. And, as you're discovering, the people are really nice. It's a friendly state. With legal weed.

I am hoping that there is a perfect laidback boarding stable for you somewhere. I had one (which was in Boulder and doesn't exist anymore () but there must be others. We showed dressage, ODE, did tons of trail rides, and my barn owners and fellow boarders were awesome, skilled, empathetic horsewomen and men who I still think about today when I need to solve a problem. It was a magic place. Some of those people are still there.

@SBJT, aye, we get chinooks. My parents said there was one this year where gusts were hitting 100mph.

I found horse weight management a lot easier. I don't know if that's just because Gypsum was more suited to it or it actually is easier. In her case, she was a poor doer on UK grass but I never had any problems with her looking like an RSPCA case in the winter when she was on hay full time in the States. Not many horses got laminitis, but I will say that there were more concussive injuries and navicular because the ground is rock hard all the time, while QHs and ex-racing TBs are cheap and plentiful but have crappy feet.

When I went to uni, I was at a barn which was fine for the first three years I was there, but in my final year, it got a new manager who wanted to make it into a Serious H/J and Dressage Show Barn. Pretty sure that's why years later, Fin gets the two bridles pictured below and Gypsum had an endless series of tacky saddle pads like the ones pictured (that barn manager hated them... it was great). I like them and I liked passive-aggressively saying "f*ck you" you to the showing establishment even more. But I do realize not everyone is a rebel!


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

Ok I got my s*** together! Still no bag the thing says still searching.

Did a drive by of barn, location is beautiful. Drove into Denver- super cool. Went grocery shopping and to a liquor store (essential!). Feeling pretty chipper but totally deer in head lights trying to buy groceries. There is so much CHOICE everything is HUGE and just- omg!!!!

They pack the bags for you- now that’s epic.


----------



## teapot (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Ok I got my s*** together! Still no bag the thing says still searching.

Did a drive by of barn, location is beautiful. Drove into Denver- super cool. Went grocery shopping and to a liquor store (essential!). Feeling pretty chipper but totally deer in head lights trying to buy groceries. There is so much CHOICE everything is HUGE and just- omg!!!!

They pack the bags for you- now that’s epic.
		
Click to expand...

My brother recently flew back from Italy BA - his bags arrived 48hrs later, without anything updating on the app/BA website so crossing fingers for you!

Are you driving a suitably big US car/truck?


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

teapot said:



			My brother recently flew back from Italy BA - his bags arrived 48hrs later, without anything updating on the app/BA website so crossing fingers for you!

Are you driving a suitably big US car/truck? 

Click to expand...

No a BMW X5! The company will then swap the rental to a Chevy equinox so hardly luxurious but there’s no company car tax like in the UK so I’ll take it.

I’ll buy a truck but need at least 35k for something not ancient or over 100k. And my moneys in pounds. And the exchange rate is…


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

Road the yard is on. I assumed road hacking would be a no but I found some little tiny ones I reckon I can use for fitness etc so that cheered me up!


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

And the weather forecast 😍 re winters I think anything is better than the dreary British rain. Especially for boggle, he hates it. Riding that horse in the rain is a miserable experience!

Not sure he will be pleased with an indoor school as means I’ll actually ride him in winter 🤣

I am so desperate to have him here asap I just want to go get him!!!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			No a BMW X5! The company will then swap the rental to a Chevy equinox so hardly luxurious but there’s no company car tax like in the UK so I’ll take it.

I’ll buy a truck but need at least 35k for something not ancient or over 100k. And my moneys in pounds. And the exchange rate is…
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I'm not afraid of a little over 100k on some of these truck diesel engines. They'll run for a long time. For example, on the Dodge Rams with the Cummins Diesel engine, everything else will rot and/or die before the engine. Our Ram 2500 has just over 100k and I'm comfortable with it because the truck is clean (not rotten) and well maintained.

It's not the first experience I have with those trucks either, which is why I chose one again. Fuel mileage isn't terrible for a truck and my neighbors newer Chevy does well too.



Your area is far more scenic than mine! I actually feel bad bringing my young horse here. It's not as scenic as Bavaria and the horse keeping is scary. Cheaper, but scary.

It's not my first time living in the US but I was and still overwhelmed by the food and grocery stores!


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Yeah, but I'm not afraid of a little over 100k on some of these truck diesel engines. They'll run for a long time. For example, on the Dodge Rams with the Cummins Diesel engine, everything else will rot and/or die before the engine. Our Ram 2500 has just over 100k and I'm comfortable with it because the truck is clean (not rotten) and well maintained.

It's not the first experience I have with those trucks either, which is why I chose one again. Fuel mileage isn't terrible for a truck and my neighbors newer Chevy does well too.


Your area is far more scenic than mine! I actually feel bad bringing my young horse here. It's not as scenic as Bavaria and the horse keeping is scary. Cheaper, but scary.

It's not my first time living in the US but I was and still overwhelmed by the food and grocery stores!
		
Click to expand...

mind me asking what you paid CC? I’m thinking I’ll get one in Arizona to avoid the salt issue as I’ll be there a lot for work and can road trip it back.

Post some pics of yours! Plus, horse won’t care 😄


----------



## Michen (16 October 2022)

Ps feel bad as should have named this thread boggle and ronaldo go to the USA. Please post all your updates too!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 October 2022)

Michen said:



			mind me asking what you paid CC? I’m thinking I’ll get one in Arizona to avoid the salt issue as I’ll be there a lot for work and can road trip it back.

Post some pics of yours! Plus, horse won’t care 😄
		
Click to expand...

I was virtually browsing in Arizona too! And other no salt states. We found one 3.5 hours away, and I don't think the owner drove it during the winter from the looks of it. Perhaps just for some driving and camper towing, or something. It's hard on vehicles here in my state. Dirt roads, gravel, salt, heat, cold and whatnot. So we don't want anything new. I picked up a 2011 VW Jetta TDI to scoot around in. It's been perfect and it's the sportwagen, so perfect for the dog!

We bought an older truck, 2006 model year, for a few reasons, and it's cleeeaannn, with 130k. It was $25.5k used car prices are high here!

Our classic car arrived at the "Port" so we've got to rent a car trailer and pick it up.

Will snap some pics! I'm behind on that! About to do a lot of house painting before our stuff comes. Never ending things to do.

Idk if I need a stable name for Ronaldo or if I will just call him that name. I'm not feeling Ronnie! I think he already knows Ronaldo as his name though.


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I was virtually browsing in Arizona too! And other no salt states. We found one 3.5 hours away, and I don't think the owner drove it during the winter from the looks of it. Perhaps just for some driving and camper towing, or something. It's hard on vehicles here in my state. Dirt roads, gravel, salt, heat, cold and whatnot. So we don't want anything new. I picked up a 2011 VW Jetta TDI to scoot around in. It's been perfect and it's the sportwagen, so perfect for the dog!

We bought an older truck, 2006 model year, for a few reasons, and it's cleeeaannn, with 130k. It was $25.5k used car prices are high here!

Our classic car arrived at the "Port" so we've got to rent a car trailer and pick it up.

Will snap some pics! I'm behind on that! About to do a lot of house painting before our stuff comes. Never ending things to do.

Idk if I need a stable name for Ronaldo or if I will just call him that name. I'm not feeling Ronnie! I think he already knows Ronaldo as his name though.
		
Click to expand...

Ok cool, maybe I do that then. I don't really have 35k plus trailer lol. This move has cost a small fortune.

I like Ronnie but can understand why you wouldn't. Maybe he will just become something else like Bog did when he was.. Jack


----------



## rara007 (17 October 2022)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 October 2022)

Yeah, so, a decent used 2 horse starts at 13k around here. I did see an older one, bumper pull, that was older, but looked clean, safe, and modern for 7k. I didn't see it in person though, so that's only from the photos.

A lot of them below 13k will have the odd issue, defect, wooden floor, or be more of a stock style. So it depends on your area and what you're looking for. Of course you can shop around and have one shipped/delivered.

We like the '06 model for a few reasons, and you just lose less money buying a used car, IMO. We do buy with cash though, and my husband is able to do a vast majority, if not all, of the maitenance, so that's an advantage.

Maybe if I lived in an area that wasn't so hard on vehicles I'd be inclined to buy newer things, but if I can find something good and safe that's used, I generally go that route.

Haven't decided on what trailer to buy. I don't know if I'll go gooseneck or bumper pull. Probably just whatever is most suitable, safe, and the best deal at the time. I'm only trailering to local trails for handwalks in the beginning.

I will be exercising my neighbors horse and she also has a trailer should I need one in an emergency or something. We've gotten along great with 2 of our neighbors so far. We lucked out, they're our type of people!


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Yeah, so, a decent used 2 horse starts at 13k around here. I did see an older one, bumper pull, that was older, but looked clean, safe, and modern for 7k. I didn't see it in person though, so that's only from the photos.

A lot of them below 13k will have the odd issue, defect, wooden floor, or be more of a stock style. So it depends on your area and what you're looking for. Of course you can shop around and have one shipped/delivered.

We like the '06 model for a few reasons, and you just lose less money buying a used car, IMO. We do buy with cash though, and my husband is able to do a vast majority, if not all, of the maitenance, so that's an advantage.

Maybe if I lived in an area that wasn't so hard on vehicles I'd be inclined to buy newer things, but if I can find something good and safe that's used, I generally go that route.

Haven't decided on what trailer to buy. I don't know if I'll go gooseneck or bumper pull. Probably just whatever is most suitable, safe, and the best deal at the time. I'm only trailering to local trails for handwalks in the beginning.

I will be exercising my neighbors horse and she also has a trailer should I need one in an emergency or something. We've gotten along great with 2 of our neighbors so far. We lucked out, they're our type of people!
		
Click to expand...

I was told gooseneck for CO and having driven around a bit now I understand why. I think I want the stability of it when going down those long mountain roads or even snow if I needed to get him to a vet or whatnot.

Tbh, doubt I'll be able to get any of it for 6 months until I build up some cash. So I'm jealous of your wheels!!!!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I was told gooseneck for CO and having driven around a bit now I understand why. I think I want the stability of it when going down those long mountain roads or even snow if I needed to get him to a vet or whatnot.

Tbh, doubt I'll be able to get any of it for 6 months until I build up some cash. So I'm jealous of your wheels!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yeah, that makes sense re the Gooseneck. The hills and routes I would primarily take aren't too steep or winding. I think we will likely opt for a gooseneck, mostly because the truck is set up for it and we'd prefer that anyway. Neighbor said her bumper pull performs fine for local travel though.

We've just been hemorrhaging cash over here! Truck, trailer, car, horse shipping, home improvements, and just things we don't have/did not need in Europe. Plus stuff is more expensive re phone plans, internet, and a few other things.

But if you're not in a rush, maybe prices will come down a bit eventually on used vehicles. Diesel trucks generally hold their value well though.


----------



## Caol Ila (17 October 2022)

I drove a bumper pull for years (with a Ford F-250). Never had any trouble, and I dragged that thing across the country, twice.

Advantages of the bumper pull are that you can put a shell on your truck bed and use the truck for other things, like carrying skis, bikes, kayaks, camping gear, furniture, etc. The disadvantages are that it isn't quite as stable and you can't haul a mega trailer. But I used my truck for skiing, camping, etc., which necessitated the shell.

Trucks have always been expensive. Wish I could have kept mine. Loved that truck.

CC, Ronaldo makes me think of the football player.


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Ah yeah, that makes sense re the Gooseneck. The hills and routes I would primarily take aren't too steep or winding. I think we will likely opt for a gooseneck, mostly because the truck is set up for it and we'd prefer that anyway. Neighbor said her bumper pull performs fine for local travel though.

We've just been hemorrhaging cash over here! Truck, trailer, car, horse shipping, home improvements, and just things we don't have/did not need in Europe. Plus stuff is more expensive re phone plans, internet, and a few other things.

But if you're not in a rush, maybe prices will come down a bit eventually on used vehicles. Diesel trucks generally hold their value well though.
		
Click to expand...

Just paid the LA bit for boggle. 1.09 exchange rate, basically pound and dollar equal. That was painful.

Shipping agents still haven’t asked for a penny though- bizarre! Also haven’t heard back from the Amsterdam horse hotel re our horses.


----------



## Caol Ila (17 October 2022)

The Amsterdam hotel won't tell you anything. I was there, in the hotel rooms above the stable, and I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Just paid the LA bit for boggle. 1.09 exchange rate, basically pound and dollar equal. That was painful.

Shipping agents still haven’t asked for a penny though- bizarre! Also haven’t heard back from the Amsterdam horse hotel re our horses.
		
Click to expand...

Dude, I haven't the faintest clue as to where my horse is right now! Maybe he's in Amsterdam, maybe he's on the side of the road in Belgium 🤷🏼‍♀️

I still haven't been invoiced by the vet clinic where he was gelded 4 weeks ago. I've asked them a few times too. Which is weird because I've always had to pay (in Germany) before the horse has left the clinic.

I can't believe the pound and the dollar are so close now!

I'm super curious on my ground transport cost. Especially because I had no clue he was going to Amsterdam 🙄 and received zero quotes on that.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 October 2022)

It's 2022, we have technology. I should've put one of those Apple AirTag things on my horse.


----------



## Caol Ila (17 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			It's 2022, we have technology. I should've put one of those Apple AirTag things on my horse.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that would help. I have one on my bike, and as I sit here and look at my phone, it has no idea where the bike is. But if I leave the room, I can see the bike in the hallway.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Not sure that would help. I have one on my bike, and as I sit here and look at my phone, it has no idea where the bike is. But if I leave the room, I can see the bike in the hallway.
		
Click to expand...

😅 I was kidding... But good to know.


----------



## rara007 (17 October 2022)

Shipping agents work on about 1950s time. You’ll get an invoice in an unspecified number of months…!


----------



## SBJT (17 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			I never found the winters in Colorado to be particularly difficult. Unlike the winters in Massachusetts, which sucked, and winters in Glasgow, which also suck. CO's front range moderates its cold, snowy days with days where it's bright, sunny, and like 70F. Plus, the skiing is pretty great. And, as you're discovering, the people are really nice. It's a friendly state. With legal weed.

I am hoping that there is a perfect laidback boarding stable for you somewhere. I had one (which was in Boulder and doesn't exist anymore () but there must be others. We showed dressage, ODE, did tons of trail rides, and my barn owners and fellow boarders were awesome, skilled, empathetic horsewomen and men who I still think about today when I need to solve a problem. It was a magic place. Some of those people are still there.

@SBJT, aye, we get chinooks. My parents said there was one this year where gusts were hitting 100mph.

I found horse weight management a lot easier. I don't know if that's just because Gypsum was more suited to it or it actually is easier. In her case, she was a poor doer on UK grass but I never had any problems with her looking like an RSPCA case in the winter when she was on hay full time in the States. Not many horses got laminitis, but I will say that there were more concussive injuries and navicular because the ground is rock hard all the time, while QHs and ex-racing TBs are cheap and plentiful but have crappy feet.

When I went to uni, I was at a barn which was fine for the first three years I was there, but in my final year, it got a new manager who wanted to make it into a Serious H/J and Dressage Show Barn. Pretty sure that's why years later, Fin gets the two bridles pictured below and Gypsum had an endless series of tacky saddle pads like the ones pictured (that barn manager hated them... it was great). I like them and I liked passive-aggressively saying "f*ck you" you to the showing establishment even more. But I do realize not everyone is a rebel!

View attachment 100829
View attachment 100830
View attachment 100832
View attachment 100833

Click to expand...

Oooh that is a super fancy bridle! I’m loving the saddle pads by the way 😁


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			The Amsterdam hotel won't tell you anything. I was there, in the hotel rooms above the stable, and I had no idea what was going on.
		
Click to expand...

Well I had a bunch of photos and whatsapps off them yesterday am, just nothing since which I think is reasonable


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			It's 2022, we have technology. I should've put one of those Apple AirTag things on my horse.
		
Click to expand...

Wish I'd put one on my suitcase....


----------



## SBJT (17 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			I drove a bumper pull for years (with a Ford F-250). Never had any trouble, and I dragged that thing across the country, twice.

Advantages of the bumper pull are that you can put a shell on your truck bed and use the truck for other things, like carrying skis, bikes, kayaks, camping gear, furniture, etc. The disadvantages are that it isn't quite as stable and you can't haul a mega trailer. But I used my truck for skiing, camping, etc., which necessitated the shell.

Trucks have always been expensive. Wish I could have kept mine. Loved that truck.

CC, Ronaldo makes me think of the football player.
		
Click to expand...

I use a 2hr BP straight haul and never had issues but it does suck up the diesel quicker. A gooseneck would be better if you can get one reasonably priced.

I put a truck camper in the bed of my truck and pull the trailer behind. Its not bad but occasionally requires nerves of steel.


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Dude, I haven't the faintest clue as to where my horse is right now! Maybe he's in Amsterdam, maybe he's on the side of the road in Belgium 🤷🏼‍♀️

I still haven't been invoiced by the vet clinic where he was gelded 4 weeks ago. I've asked them a few times too. Which is weird because I've always had to pay (in Germany) before the horse has left the clinic.

I can't believe the pound and the dollar are so close now!

I'm super curious on my ground transport cost. Especially because I had no clue he was going to Amsterdam 🙄 and received zero quotes on that.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha. God I love that we are both going through this relocation drama together  I don't know why Bog ended up going to Amsterdam either, assumed it was to do with the strikes or something.


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

Waiting for my boy ❤️ he flies tomorrow- argh! I’m going to be a mess, casually scouring flights to LA and wondering if I can swing it with work after 48 hours 🤣


----------



## Trouper (17 October 2022)

You might be pushing your luck!!  On the other hand - in the interests of your sanity.....................


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

Trouper said:



			You might be pushing your luck!!  On the other hand - in the interests of your sanity.....................

Click to expand...

Hehe I agree. I'm not even sure the LA quarantine place would let me in!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 October 2022)

I might pick mine up directly from quarantine this weekend, pending a few things (if he's actually there!). I feel like I'm playing a Where's Ronaldo game at the moment.

Idk why it's so hard to get a ground transport quote!

Hoping that Bog has a safe flight!


----------



## palo1 (17 October 2022)

When does Boggle get to you in Colorado?


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			When does Boggle get to you in Colorado? 

Click to expand...

I'm not really sure, he should be released from quarantine on friday. So I assume sunday? It's a 14 hour car drive so not sure how many layovers etc they would do..

I am beyond desperate to have him here, I have half his rugs etc sat in my room and just- argh! Need my furry friend!


----------



## palo1 (17 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I'm not really sure, he should be released from quarantine on friday. So I assume sunday? It's a 14 hour car drive so not sure how many layovers etc they would do..

I am beyond desperate to have him here, I have half his rugs etc sat in my room and just- argh! Need my furry friend!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you do need him there to share the start of your adventures so hopefully he will  hurry up and get to you!!    Happy travels Boggle. Hopefully you will be reunited very soon.


----------



## sky1000 (17 October 2022)

This is a fascinating thread, thank you so much.  I do hope all goes well for you; I remember when you first got Boggle.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (17 October 2022)

I love this thread so much. I am infinitely envious of everyone going on these amazing adventures- human and equine.

I tentatively asked my husband if he’d consider another emigration. He wasn’t exactly thrilled with the idea!


----------



## Michen (17 October 2022)

sky1000 said:



			This is a fascinating thread, thank you so much.  I do hope all goes well for you; I remember when you first got Boggle.
		
Click to expand...

Who would have thought it eh. I could never have imagined that what came off that lorry would end up being something I’d take across the world with me!


----------



## Caol Ila (17 October 2022)

I'm sure Ronaldo and Boggle will have lovely flights. Planes are nicer for them than rattling trailers. 

A part of me misses the excitement and the buzz and even the bewilderment of international emigration. Another part of me really doesn't. It was a lot more fun in hindsight than it was at the time. Besides, I'd have to choose a horse, and it probably would not be Fin. Hermosa is far more open-minded and adaptable. 

My OH is more like Fin!


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Well I LOVED the barn. Obviously you don’t really know until your there but I really, really liked the owner. As soon as I said I like to manage my own horse.. it was met with “yep great, here to help if you need it but you know him best”. So can pull in my own farrier or whatnot. The stables were beautiful, the feeding programme seems sensible and just every question had the answer I wanted to hear.

I don’t love the turnout pens, they really are pens. Biggest probably 1/4 acre. But they did say we could potentially work him up to one that size, she made the very good point that we need to see how he is with things like Elk first as he may need sandwiching between some sensible horses so just see how he does.

I can pay extra for more shavings if I want a deeper bed (their beds were nice but I like a really really deep bed!). The lesson stuff sounds good, there’s even a western riding lady there. There’s pretty trails which keep you occupied for an hour but also a great road loop that will be seriously good for fittening. Beautiful indoor school, as for the “tea room”.. I’ll have to take photos.

And Colorado, omg I feel like someone has breathed the life back into me. I’m sure it’ll wear off but the mountains, the scenery, all of it are making me feel like I’m on a constant high. I love my skiing and cannot WAIT to be able to get there easily. But just driving around fills me with this sense of something inspiring. I don’t know how to explain it! The sun, the beauty of it all.

Just need Boggle here safe and for the barn to be everything I hope/think. Oh and work, forgot about that.

edited to add- bubble burst. Shipping company just told me they haven’t got a shared load until end of month. So I can pay another 3k for private or have him hang in LA until the end of the month. Clearly I’m not going to do that! FFS


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

You win re the scenery! My area is... Well... Mid western 😅


----------



## SEL (18 October 2022)

You're making me want to dust off my passport and start travelling again! Always loved mountains.....


----------



## scats (18 October 2022)

Can I come for a holiday?  It looks beautiful! 
I’d love to see photos of the barn.  Where are you living at the moment?


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Who would have thought it eh. I could never have imagined that what came off that lorry would end up being something I’d take across the world with me!
		
Click to expand...

You're not alone there 😁

Winter weekends.   Bog schooling or skiing?  Skiing or Bog schooling?   I had a feeling when you said you were going that you wouldn't be coming back .....


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (18 October 2022)

Wow looks absolutely gorgeous! Hopefully Bog is there to join you soon!


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Oh Bog you clever brave little thing. Can you believe that he used to be such an awful traveller! I think he looks ok, he was lean/very fit when he went so he’s not dropped off massively after 4/5 days. 

Any annoyance at the extra £3,000 for a private load disappeared the moment I saw that video!

[videohttps://youtube.com/shorts/I-95NDRcBMo?feature=share[\video]


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2022)

He looks great,  M. The aircraft container is fascinating. I guess he goes to the plane in that and it gets slotted into place on a cargo plane and the canvas taken off the roof?
.


----------



## Northern Hare (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Oh Bog you clever brave little thing. Can you believe that he used to be such an awful traveller! I think he looks ok, he was lean/very fit when he went so he’s not dropped off massively after 4/5 days.

Any annoyance at the extra £3,000 for a private load disappeared the moment I saw that video!

[videohttps://youtube.com/shorts/I-95NDRcBMo?feature=share[\video]

Click to expand...

That's so lovely Michen, I bet that brought a tear to your eye when you saw that (it certainly did for me!). How lovely for them to take that for you, just a few seconds but a massive deal for you. He looks in really great form - and like he's having a great adventure, just the same as you! 😊


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2022)

Surprised they allow them to travel with shoes on. 
.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Yeah I think it’s sort of craned in with some sort of machinery, like a forklift 🤣

He’s so inquisitive and clever. The one thing I can rest assured on is that he won’t panic or be afraid.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Northern Hare said:



			That's so lovely Michen, I bet that brought a tear to your eye when you saw that (it certainly did for me!). How lovely for them to take that for you, just a few seconds but a massive deal for you. He looks in really great form - and like he's having a great adventure, just the same as you! 😊
		
Click to expand...

yep it’s 1am here and the WhatsApp has set me off bawling 🤣 idk why the whole thing is so weirdly emotional it’s ridiculous! I need to get a grip!



ycbm said:



			Surprised they allow them to travel with shoes on.
.
		
Click to expand...

They prefer them to have back shoes off but we’re fine when I assured them he’s a good traveller.


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 October 2022)

Safe travels Bog!

I'm sure you will enjoy Colorado, America does have really amazing scenery and ecosystems.

Having lived there as a UK immigrant, my only advice would be that you may struggle with the culture differences and that is okay. Although we both speak English it really isn't the same. I really didn't enjoy the culture (TBF I was in the deep south) and so won't choose to live there again. But I did really enjoy it and glad I did it and I think you will love it too.


----------



## palo1 (18 October 2022)

Fabulous update both from you and Boggle.  You have done a brilliant job with him @Michen.  He clearly feels very confident, trusting and curious about all this new stuff.  Good boy and testiment to his training and handling!! It is just lovely to hear that where you have landed fills you with inspiration too.   Please keep updating us; I am loving this trip from my Welsh hillside lol.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			Fabulous update both from you and Boggle.  You have done a brilliant job with him @Michen.  He clearly feels very confident, trusting and curious about all this new stuff.  Good boy and testiment to his training and handling!! It is just lovely to hear that where you have landed fills you with inspiration too.  Please keep updating us; I am loving this trip from my Welsh hillside lol. 

Click to expand...

Thats v kind palo thank you! I have no idea why that video has made me so emotional but it’s done the same to my friends who know and love him best so at least I’m not alone. There’s a few wet eyes on the London train right now 🤣

He really is just so up for it, I have no doubt he will strut off the plane and into America like it’s all his!


----------



## scats (18 October 2022)

How long is his flight?  He looks really well!


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

scats said:



			How long is his flight?  He looks really well!
		
Click to expand...

Good question. It’s this one. So 11 hours. https://flightaware.com/live/flight/QTR8105


----------



## Trouper (18 October 2022)

Such a brave boy - if only we could explain what is happening to them and why!!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I was virtually browsing in Arizona too! And other no salt states. We found one 3.5 hours away, and I don't think the owner drove it during the winter from the looks of it. Perhaps just for some driving and camper towing, or something. It's hard on vehicles here in my state. Dirt roads, gravel, salt, heat, cold and whatnot. So we don't want anything new. I picked up a 2011 VW Jetta TDI to scoot around in. It's been perfect and it's the sportwagen, so perfect for the dog!

We bought an older truck, 2006 model year, for a few reasons, and it's cleeeaannn, with 130k. It was $25.5k used car prices are high here!

Our classic car arrived at the "Port" so we've got to rent a car trailer and pick it up.

Will snap some pics! I'm behind on that! About to do a lot of house painting before our stuff comes. Never ending things to do.

Idk if I need a stable name for Ronaldo or if I will just call him that name. I'm not feeling Ronnie! I think he already knows Ronaldo as his name though.
		
Click to expand...

Just call him Ron I quite like that 😁


----------



## Bernster (18 October 2022)

Ahh 3 little bay bums!


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 October 2022)

He looks great bless him I bet you can't wait to see him the yard sounds amazing he will love it.

I know I would be bricking it putting my horses on a plane I'm not a fan of flying myself I would be a complete mess.

Your so brave I can't wait until your both reunited.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			He looks great bless him I bet you can't wait to see him the yard sounds amazing he will love it.

I know I would be bricking it putting my horses on a plane I'm not a fan of flying myself I would be a complete mess.

Your so brave I can't wait until your both reunited.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god I am. And I love flying. But I’m scared of shipping fever and that sort of stuff. It’s 2am here and I think I’ll just stare at this 🤣

I don’t think I ate anything other than a banana yesterday and a gin and tonic. The drama with his shared load being cancelled somewhat stole my appetite 🙃


----------



## southerncomfort (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Oh Bog you clever brave little thing. Can you believe that he used to be such an awful traveller! I think he looks ok, he was lean/very fit when he went so he’s not dropped off massively after 4/5 days.

Any annoyance at the extra £3,000 for a private load disappeared the moment I saw that video!

[videohttps://youtube.com/shorts/I-95NDRcBMo?feature=share[\video]

Click to expand...

Is it weird that i welled up a bit watching that?!  How good and brave he is! ❤

The scenery there is absolutely stunning, can't wait to see your hacking photos! 😀


----------



## BBP (18 October 2022)

I’m such a big emotional sop watching videos of horses loading up like that, definitely onto planes but even onto lorries and trailers here. I think it’s that they have absolutely no idea what is happening or where they will end up, but they do it anyway because they are just beautiful souls. I was the same just loading my yearling up to go to hospital. His only other journey had been 2 days over from Ireland and yet even with his hind leg hanging off and hopping on three legs he just followed me straight into the box, purely because I asked him to.

I’d be jealous because I love the states, but it be been there and done it and I prefer life here now, so I’m trying not to be a green eyed monster! I’ll be following your adventures though. I show my baby Connemara pictures of Bog and tell him that’s what he could grow up to be!


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Oh god I am. And I love flying. But I’m scared of shipping fever and that sort of stuff. It’s 2am here and I think I’ll just stare at this 🤣

I don’t think I ate anything other than a banana yesterday and a gin and tonic. The drama with his shared load being cancelled somewhat stole my appetite 🙃

View attachment 100877

Click to expand...

You poor thing I would be living on zanex and wine 🤣


----------



## palo1 (18 October 2022)

I completely understand how fearful you must feel but the troops doing the job on the ground are real professionals and have vast experience in keeping horses safe.  Once Boggle arrives with you, you will feel fabulous and he will be delighted to see you as well as delighted to have the whole of Colorado to take on lol!


----------



## Tarragon (18 October 2022)

Goodness me, this has been such an adventure! I am loving the minute-by-minute updates. 
I am genuinely curious to see what life is like for you and Boggle in your new home - I do hope you will start a new Boggle USA thread! I would love to know what it is going to be like.


----------



## teapot (18 October 2022)

Boggle looks great! (And currently flying over the M1!)


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Tarragon said:



			Goodness me, this has been such an adventure! I am loving the minute-by-minute updates.
I am genuinely curious to see what life is like for you and Boggle in your new home - I do hope you will start a new Boggle USA thread! I would love to know what it is going to be like.
		
Click to expand...

I will keep this thread updated


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			I completely understand how fearful you must feel but the troops doing the job on the ground are real professionals and have vast experience in keeping horses safe.  Once Boggle arrives with you, you will feel fabulous and he will be delighted to see you as well as delighted to have the whole of Colorado to take on lol!
		
Click to expand...

You are right. I just need the overland ground transport bit confirmed. Like CC I am struggling with slow responses, half the info etc. I will be on the phone to them first thing (3.30 am here but can’t sleep).

plus I’m still shocked they thought him hanging out in LA was even an option for 10 days! And annoyed that I only found out from the USA end because I contacted them and specifically asked.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

That says Bog may be annoyed I denied him the chance to hang with the movie stars 🤣


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 October 2022)

Oh Bog, look at him all brave and grown up walking on to his airoplane transport 🥹🥹🥹


----------



## SEL (18 October 2022)

He looked like a little racehorse getting on there! An old friend used to travel with showjumpers when they were being flown all over the world and the team with them are total experts at their job. What a well behaved Boggle pony.

Do you have the Ap where you can follow a flight? 

Also looking forward to seeing your new barn and watching him settle in. Is the £3k overland transfer from LAX?


----------



## MuddyMonster (18 October 2022)

Well safe to say Bog looks like he's taking it all in his stride!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

So jealous that you have video! I don't even know if my horse still exists and where. 🤣 He allegedly flies tomorrow. 

Mine is a yearling and been such a little homebody previously, so this is huge for his little young self. I mean, he's trailered a bit previously (to the clinic to be gelded), but I've really turned his world upside down.

Bog looks good and ready for any adventure!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

One of many videos that show some horse air transport: 





It's basically like any other heavy cargo, really.


----------



## Widgeon (18 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			It's basically like any other heavy cargo, really.
		
Click to expand...

Fascinating though isn't it!


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

SEL said:



			He looked like a little racehorse getting on there! An old friend used to travel with showjumpers when they were being flown all over the world and the team with them are total experts at their job. What a well behaved Boggle pony.

Do you have the Ap where you can follow a flight?

Also looking forward to seeing your new barn and watching him settle in. Is the £3k overland transfer from LAX?
		
Click to expand...

£3k extra.. £5k total. Was £2k on shared load. 

Hey Ho.

don’t have an app, need to try and not be too distracted today- big day at work!!


----------



## Widgeon (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			don’t have an app, need to try and not be too distracted today- big day at work!!
		
Click to expand...

All the best with it, I hope you don't suffer too much from the lack of sleep.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Widgeon said:



			All the best with it, I hope you don't suffer too much from the lack of sleep.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.. I’m a little fried. Always struggle with sleep anyway so doesn’t take much to mean a night without!

it’ll all work out 😄


----------



## Nicnac (18 October 2022)

Aw Boggle's just flown over Greenland.  Wonder whether he's got a window seat?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

Oh this is cool. Boggle flight tracking! He's getting closer to North America!


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

It’s making me even more emosh that HHO are interested enough in that pony to check his flight! He’s a lucky fella.

It’s my 31st bday tomorrow (urgh) best birthday pressie ever will be healthy landed Boggle 😄 it’s weird to be so excited to be reunited with him when I often spend up to a month away but having him here is just going to be so cool!


----------



## Nicnac (18 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Oh this is cool. Boggle flight tracking! He's getting closer to North America!
		
Click to expand...

And he's arriving earlier than planned thanks to a fair wind.  

Where are you in the mid West CC?  One of the States I lived in was Minnesota.


----------



## Auslander (18 October 2022)

Here he is!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			It’s making me even more emosh that HHO are interested enough in that pony to check his flight! He’s a lucky fella.

It’s my 31st bday tomorrow (urgh) best birthday pressie ever will be healthy landed Boggle 😄 it’s weird to be so excited to be reunited with him when I often spend up to a month away but having him here is just going to be so cool!
		
Click to expand...

Already jelly of future pics of you and Bog with amazing Colorado scenery as the backdrop.

Also, he's basically a HHO celeb. I'm determined to meet him 🤣


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

Nicnac said:



			And he's arriving earlier than planned thanks to a fair wind.  

Where are you in the mid West CC?  One of the States I lived in was Minnesota.
		
Click to expand...

Right now I'm in the great state of Missouri. Can you feel my enthusiasm?


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Auslander said:



			Here he is!
View attachment 100887

Click to expand...

Oh Bog <3 World traveller, feel like he was always meant to be!


----------



## BBP (18 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Right now I'm in the great state of Missouri. Can you feel my enthusiasm?
		
Click to expand...

I spent a chunk of my childhood on an air base in the great state of Illinois, now those winters are seriously harsh and without the skiing/scenery!😆 I remember siding down the ice on the garden and not being able to get back to the house.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Already jelly of future pics of you and Bog with amazing Colorado scenery as the backdrop.

Also, he's basically a HHO celeb. I'm determined to meet him 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You will, and get legged up. Caol Ila already agreed to be when she next visits


----------



## teapot (18 October 2022)

Whole new meaning to Flying Boggle Airways 

Almost over land again!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

BBP said:



			I spent a chunk of my childhood on an air base in the great state of Illinois, now those winters are seriously harsh and without the skiing/scenery!😆 I remember siding down the ice on the garden and not being able to get back to the house.
		
Click to expand...

Well, now I have to put you on UI because you mentioned winter. I'm in absolute denial of its existence and refuse to engage with those who mention it. 😜

Last night it was - 7°C (WTAF) but this Saturday it will be 28°

🤷🏼‍♀️

I do worry about frigid temps and ice storms. Fortunately a stable is available should I want to put my horse in one. Otherwise he lives out.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			You will, and get legged up. Caol Ila already agreed to be when she next visits 

Click to expand...

He is my type of dude 😎


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Well, now I have to put you on UI because you mentioned winter. I'm in absolute denial of its existence and refuse to engage with those who mention it.

Last night it was - 7°C (WTAF) but this Saturday it will be 28°

🤷🏼‍♀️

I do worry about frigid temps and ice storms. Fortunately a stable is available should I want to put my horse in one. Otherwise he lives out.
		
Click to expand...

The barn where Boggle is heading feeds some kinda special/different mash when there is going to be a wild temp fluctuation.. can't remember what it was but I'll find out!


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			He is my type of dude 😎
		
Click to expand...

No one whose ever ridden him (granted that's probably only a handful of people) have ever thought they've ridden anything cooler haha!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			The barn where Boggle is heading feeds some kinda special/different mash when there is going to be a wild temp fluctuation.. can't remember what it was but I'll find out!
		
Click to expand...

There are no barns that fancy around here 🤣

Maybe an hour or so away, closer to the city.

I think this BO would find me a bit much if I fed a mash, but I'd do it anyway.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			There are no barns that fancy around here 🤣

Maybe an hour or so away, closer to the city.

I think this BO would find me a bit much if I fed a mash, but I'd do it anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know you would, I'll find out what it is!


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Omg it's going to be 30 degrees in LA when Boggle lands. He will absolutely LOVE that!!!!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

Our barns are going to be on 2 different ends of the spectrum. Even though mine is "nice" for around here. Then again, I was mostly looking for a big field (this one is 30 some odd acres), 24/7 hay, water, and a nice herd with good fencing. Just for growing up purposes. They do have some small, newer, and well kept facilities though.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (18 October 2022)

Loved watching that video of him loading, what a DUDE!


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 October 2022)

I also get a bit emotional when horses load.  I think it is a throw back to those times when Granny horse took four hours to load or didn't load at all. 🤣  I get flash backs to the sense of complete relief when all four hooves totter up the ramp!  

Boggle being a Good Pony is a very sweet video.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			I also get a bit emotional when horses load.  I think it is a throw back to those times when Granny horse took four hours to load or didn't load at all. 🤣  I get flash backs to the sense of complete relief when all four hooves totter up the ramp! 

Boggle being a Good Pony is a very sweet video.
		
Click to expand...

I think it sets me off even more because he was SUCH a nightmare about travelling. Never to load but once on. Even a pro couldn't sort it out. And now I know he will be absolutely fine, because he's been taught that he's always going to be absolutely fine and once he realised that he never questioned it again.

He was such a little fighter when he arrived and had no faith in anything anyone asked him to do that he was suspicious of and now he is the kind of horse you would ride into battle. He has such utter trust when it matters despite being a sharp hot head. That said, a change in colour of the hedge along a canter stretch, not so much...


----------



## Auslander (18 October 2022)

He's exactly half way - time wise!


----------



## babymare (18 October 2022)

Just loving this thread 😍


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 October 2022)

This is even more fun than tracking Santa at Christmas ☺️🎄


----------



## Tarragon (18 October 2022)

Do horses suffer from jet lag?


----------



## Northern Hare (18 October 2022)

Happy Birthday Michen!

Dare I ask, any sign of your luggage yet? 🤞


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (18 October 2022)

southerncomfort said:



			Is it weird that i welled up a bit watching that?!  How good and brave he is! ❤
		
Click to expand...

I did as well - I think it was the trust in the handlers who are strangers to him. "You want me to go in there? Okay".


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

I have to be offline now arghhhh keep an eye on my boy for me guys ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Northern Hare said:



			Happy Birthday Michen!

Dare I ask, any sign of your luggage yet? 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Yes! It arrived yesterday thanks so much!


----------



## teapot (18 October 2022)

He’s not far off being in US air territory now! 😁


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Tarragon said:



			Do horses suffer from jet lag?
		
Click to expand...

Unsure but he will be at a significant altitude compared to what he’s used to. As he’s even higher than Denver into the mountains. So he will have a few weeks of taking it very easy and probably a good week of doing nothing.


----------



## Auslander (18 October 2022)

He just crossed the border - he's officially entered the USA!


----------



## Sleighfarer (18 October 2022)

He seems to be over North Dakota. Just another 1350 miles to go ...


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

🇺🇲 Welcome Boggle! 🇺🇸


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 October 2022)

I can’t imagine how excited Michen must be I cant wait to see him safe and sound in the barn. It’s so nice to see his journey….


----------



## OldNag (18 October 2022)

Boggle incoming 

I cant believe how shiny he is in that loading video... Do you use Mr Sheen?


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

OldNag said:



			Boggle incoming 

I cant believe how shiny he is in that loading video... Do you use Mr Sheen? 
View attachment 100897

Click to expand...

ahhhh if only they could just touchdown in Colorado!!!

Haha no- maybe they have been grooming him in Amsterdam. But he always has an amazing healthy shine.


----------



## Auslander (18 October 2022)

Closest he'll be to Denver during this part of his trip - give him a wave Michen!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (18 October 2022)

I can't believe how invested I am in someone elses horse who I've never met! I can't even imagine how you're managing a new job and tracking Boggle Airways at the same time. I was a nervous wreck when mine went on a ferry to get to me never mind flying.

I can't wait for him to get to you so we can have photos of Bog in his new home. I hope you both have an amazing time and great adventures together!


----------



## Fern007 (18 October 2022)

This thread is absolutely brilliant!! Safe travels Bog!!


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Trying not to sob in front of boss but keep having to swallow a big lump haha. Still haven’t heard from the ground people to confirm Fridays transport arghhhhhh.


----------



## Lindylouanne (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Trying not to sob in front of boss but keep having to swallow a big lump haha. Still haven’t heard from the ground people to confirm Fridays transport arghhhhhh.
		
Click to expand...

Just tell them it’s jet lag and you will be fine in a few days 😉

Another who is slightly envious of your adventures with Bog and wished I was 30 years younger. I used to stress taking my bike to the US let alone a horse, in fact I was more relaxed when travelling DP back and forward to Germany but I think international animal shippers are more professional than LHR T5 baggage handlers.


----------



## View (18 October 2022)

Well he is one cool dude!  Hope you enjoyed the flight Boggle.


----------



## teapot (18 October 2022)

Just going past Las Vegas, maybe he could stop off and win @Michen some money back


----------



## scats (18 October 2022)

I’ve been tracking him too 😂
How’s the new workplace going?


----------



## Nicnac (18 October 2022)

Is it sad that I've just logged on to my home laptop and checked flight radar without having to look up the flight number?   Boggle incoming in 30 minutes!


----------



## MuddyMonster (18 October 2022)

I was telling my (unhorsey) OH about this thread yesterday & even he asked about the pony going to America this evening.

I explained CC's pony to America to saga to him too!


----------



## teapot (18 October 2022)

I'm thoroughly invested - just found a live webcam for LAX...

https://airport-webcam.com/los-angeles-international-airport-live-feed/


----------



## teapot (18 October 2022)

Or there's live streaming on YouTube too for those of us wanting to know Boggle lands!


----------



## scats (18 October 2022)

Lowering altitude in preparation!


----------



## Nicnac (18 October 2022)

10 minutes to go.  The eagle has almost landed.  Will there be a big HHO cheer heard throughout the land with the loudest cheer in Colorado?


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Omg this is totally nuts guys- my insta is going crazy too. Everyone is following Boggle and I’m the only one who can’t watch him land haha.

You are all legends for caring! Quite overwhelmed by the support! Xx


----------



## OldNag (18 October 2022)

1 minute, guys...


----------



## Caol Ila (18 October 2022)

Awaiting his landing.

The transport situation is annoying. I think something similar happened to Caso when he moved from Scotland to Germany. Was stuck in Amsterdam for some days longer than planned because his lorry to Germany got cancelled. It's as bad as Scot Rail.

Hopefully someone on COTH can pull out a miracle, but otherwise, who needed that extra 3k anyway?


----------



## OldNag (18 October 2022)

The Boggle Has Landed !!!


----------



## Nicnac (18 October 2022)

Whoop whoop the Boggle has landed!  @Michen really hope he's with you for the weekend.


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 October 2022)

Hurrah!


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 October 2022)

His plane on the live stream! 😁


----------



## Auslander (18 October 2022)

Caught it on my phone, just in time!


----------



## teapot (18 October 2022)

There he is


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Auslander said:



			Caught it on my phone, just in time!
	View attachment 100903

Click to expand...

wait what can we see him unload!??? Where is that from!


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

OMG guys he’s in America. Crazy. So emotional!


----------



## Auslander (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			wait what can we see him unload!??? Where is that from!
		
Click to expand...

jUst his plane taxiing, I'm afraid!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (18 October 2022)

Eeee! How exciting!


----------



## teapot (18 October 2022)

@Michen - long shot, but have you tried messaging Eventing Nation? Tilly Berendt is currently on the west coast and her/the EN team may know of someone to help you transport wise


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

Ooh this thread is the best! So glad he's here safely! They should send you a photo or text after unloading.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

teapot said:



@Michen - long shot, but have you tried messaging Eventing Nation? Tilly Berendt is currently on the west coast and her/the EN team may know of someone to help you transport wise 

Click to expand...

I have insta'd her


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Awaiting his landing.

The transport situation is annoying. I think something similar happened to Caso when he moved from Scotland to Germany. Was stuck in Amsterdam for some days longer than planned because his lorry to Germany got cancelled. It's as bad as Scot Rail.

Hopefully someone on COTH can pull out a miracle, but otherwise, who needed that extra 3k anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, f*** the money. I couldn't give a damn right now. Didn't need that Canada goose down jacket for Colorado anyway.


----------



## HashRouge (18 October 2022)

Loving this thread! Michen I think you'll have to give us all very regular updates about how things are going over there 
I hope your first day(?) in your new job has gone well.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

HashRouge said:



			Loving this thread! Michen I think you'll have to give us all very regular updates about how things are going over there 
I hope your first day(?) in your new job has gone well.
		
Click to expand...

I promise I will. It's tough, it's been a long time since I've had to start something new and prove myself. But, it's motivating and I wanted the challenge so I'm up for it!!!


----------



## McFluff (18 October 2022)

What an adventure, Colorado is an amazing place, and the skiing is the best. Glad Boggle has landed safely. Hope you can get some sleep now


----------



## Sheep (18 October 2022)

Yay so glad he’s landed!!


----------



## Usedtobehorsey (18 October 2022)

Welcome to the USA Boggle. I am a British ex-pat but live in New York so not exactly close. Been pretty invested in your journey with him as a lurker over the years so wonderful to welcome you to the USA!


----------



## nagblagger (18 October 2022)

Just got in from work and reading the update, totally enthralling. Will they send you pictures of him when he is safely in his stable - we need them.


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Just got in from work and reading the update, totally enthralling. Will they send you pictures of him when he is safely in his stable - we need them.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hope so but at the moment they aren't talking to me at all and I'm getting pretty cross! I need to know they have sorted his transport to get him out of there on Friday- I don't want him staying a day later than he has to. I am pissed off I've spent nearly 20k to have to fight for every update and bit of info I can get, albiet I've got snippets, but only through sheer pestering.

It should NOT be that hard to give owners proper updates when that amount of money is exchanging hands.

About to go kick some ass in LA if they don't contact me soon!


----------



## Trouper (18 October 2022)

Refer them to this thread and tell them that half the equestrian community in the UK is watching his progress - so they better up their game!!
PS - glad he has landed safely.


----------



## rara007 (18 October 2022)

It should NOT be that hard to give owners proper updates when that amount of money is exchanging hands.
soon!
		
Click to expand...

Very normal I’m afraid  Maybe they’re so set up for commercial work they forget that for some of us this is our beloved pet and a massive financial investment  Not that it’s an excuse but it’s very typical.


----------



## BBP (18 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Bloody hope so but at the moment they aren't talking to me at all and I'm getting pretty cross! I need to know they have sorted his transport to get him out of there on Friday- I don't want him staying a day later than he has to. I am pissed off I've spent nearly 20k to have to fight for every update and bit of info I can get, albiet I've got snippets, but only through sheer pestering.

It should NOT be that hard to give owners proper updates when that amount of money is exchanging hands.

About to go kick some ass in LA if they don't contact me soon!
		
Click to expand...

I had similar just shipping from Ireland to UK, nothing at all from them, drove me absolutely mad so I can only imagine how you feel. Perhaps like Rara says, because the majority of their clients I’m guessing are racehorses they aren’t as invested in owner relations.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 October 2022)

Yep, same experience here. I at least got an itinerary when my horse traveled with Parkers from Spain to Germany.

Across the Atlantic, nothing! I don't even know where he is right now. In Amsterdam, I assume. I think I found the flight that he should be on tomorrow. Purely through my own guesswork.

There's just small stuff they could do to make the customer feel better about it all or be informed. Especially in the age of Whatsapp. Or stick a little tracker tag on his halter 🤣


----------



## Michen (18 October 2022)

Had to ring and fight for it but.. Bog at LA airport soaking in the sun


----------



## Caol Ila (19 October 2022)

I’m glad he’s landed. 

Hopefully he’ll be in Colorado soon!

If I ever have to do this again, I’ll travel with them as a “groom” like I did last time. At least you’re with them through the mishegoss, even if you do end up sleeping on the back seat of a lorry in Newmarket.


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

he looks ok I think. He should arrive Saturday. I am stressed and just want to go see him but physically can’t with work.


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

double posted


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

rara007 said:



			Very normal I’m afraid  Maybe they’re so set up for commercial work they forget that for some of us this is our beloved pet and a massive financial investment  Not that it’s an excuse but it’s very typical.
		
Click to expand...

I know, but I am paying them a huge amount of money, and I am a customer. It is not asking much for better communication. I made it very clear early on that this was not a sold horse this was a beloved pet who is essentially worthless but being shipped regardless because he's that precious to me. 

And actually, regardless of the status of the horse, it should be better than this.


----------



## SBJT (19 October 2022)

Wow this


Michen said:



			I know, but I am paying them a huge amount of money, and I am a customer. It is not asking much for better communication. I made it very clear early on that this was not a sold horse this was a beloved pet who is essentially worthless but being shipped regardless because he's that precious to me.

And actually, regardless of the status of the horse, it should be better than this.
		
Click to expand...

id agree with this especially with the money you paid. Hope you’re doing well michen and enjoying the first week stateside! Loving the updates!


----------



## Peglo (19 October 2022)

Michen said:



			he looks ok I think. He should arrive Saturday. I am stressed and just want to go see him but physically can’t with work.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t imagine the stress your in. I’ve felt pretty stressed just following the thread. 
can’t wait until your reunited with each other. Take care of yourself until then.


----------



## palo1 (19 October 2022)

He doesn't look tucked up and looks really alert, though, and probably due to camera angle, slightly cross!   Hopefully the hardest bit is over and you will be reunited very soon. The layover in LA should be fine and will give him a bit of time to eat and chill before he hits the road.  Hopefully you feel that you can start to count down the hours now.  One step at a time! I hope you can not turn yourself inside out with worry and frustration in the meantime though it would do my head in slightly I have to say lol.


----------



## Red-1 (19 October 2022)

I was up at 5.45am checking this thread! So glad he has arrived on the correct side of the pond. I bet he will love a stable and quiet time for a while. 

Fingers crossed for a transfer in the next couple of days. X


----------



## AandK (19 October 2022)

So pleased to see Boggle landed safely! I hope you manage to get the next leg of his journey sorted v soon!


----------



## ycbm (19 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Had to ring and fight for it but.. Bog at LA airport soaking in the sun 
	View attachment 100908

Click to expand...


"Bloody hell,  what happened there! "

Not a rib in sight,  he's doing really well M. 
.


----------



## gallopingby (19 October 2022)

This is a fab thread, thanks Michen hope everything goes smoothly today and Bogs arrival is photographed 😀


----------



## Bernster (19 October 2022)

I’m loving this thread!


----------



## Northern Hare (19 October 2022)

Well done Michen - it's great news that Boggle is safely Stateside! The look on his face is a picture - he's going to have lots of stories to tell you when he arrives at the barn! I'm sure he'll have been pleased to have a good rest in his stable ready for his journey across to you. 🐎

Ref the stress you've had with getting updates on Boggle's progress, it's almost as if the shipping company could do with offering a different level of service for non-commercial horse transport. A service that includes regular updates as standard, rather than you having to chase every step of the way. Maybe the commercial customers have gained enough confidence in the "system" to be happy to wave the horse off at home and wait for news of the horse's safe arrival at the other end?

That aside, it's great news that Boggle is well on his way to being reunited with you, so in the meantime, hope all goes well with getting into your new job. 😊🐎


----------



## PapaverFollis (19 October 2022)

He's looking good. Bless his cottons. x


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

Morning! Argh, waking up at 2am every day is annoying! Delayed jet lag maybe? Weird.

Anyway.. woop it seems I have transport sorted for Friday but it’s not ideal in fact it’s making me pretty stressed (what doesn’t in this whole saga- the least stressful thing was moving myself and job lol!) But the alternative was him staying there until Monday. Talked it through with barn owner plus Lizzie (my neighbour in the UK whose travelled horses all over the world) and am going to go for it. I’ll explain more on that when he arrives as not quite sure I can add anyone else’s opinion into the mix on it right now 🤣 

The pic made me smile, he looks so “over it” haha. Pretty sure I’m going to get a bollocking from him when he sees me.

Now please keep fingers crossed he passes all his tests and quarantine ok!


----------



## Tarragon (19 October 2022)

He looks remarkably well! 
Well done Boggle


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 October 2022)

Am loving this thread it's first thing I look at on here at the moment.


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

Oh I forgot the most hilarious bit! The senior leaders of my company happened to be in Denver last night for a conference, so myself and my boss met them for some drinks. These are serious scary business people who shouldn't even know my name. Anyway, word got out about my Boggle plight and I had the most hilarious few hours fielding all sorts of questions. When they learned he was potentially stuck at LA there was an outcry that the company horse couldn't be stranded and what could we do etc 

Needless to say I didn't take anyone up on any offers of help, but it was very funny. Apparently I am the first person in the company ever to move over and ship a horse. And it's about as big as a company can get!


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

Tarragon said:



			He looks remarkably well!
Well done Boggle 

Click to expand...

He does look ok doesn't he. But he's still got a long way to come! 

I'd love to know what he's thinking but I'm sure it's along the lines of "wtf has she done to me this time". Hopefully he will enjoy the warm LA weather for a bit and it'll help him recover.


----------



## DressageCob (19 October 2022)

Did your bag ever show up? I missed that bit. 

Glad you got sorted for the next stretch of the journey. I feel like when he arrives and sees you standing there he's going to be so surprised. Ohhhh, you came too? That's a relief 😂


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

DressageCob said:



			Did your bag ever show up? I missed that bit.

Glad you got sorted for the next stretch of the journey. I feel like when he arrives and sees you standing there he's going to be so surprised. Ohhhh, you came too? That's a relief 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes it did thank goodness. And a Boggle box I just got a customs notifcation for so hopefully that's tack etc too. Haha I hope so, the alternative is he pins his ears back at me which wouldn't be the first time when I've really pissed him off. But in general when I've been away on trips and come back he's been SO damn cute, he's not a cuddly horse at all but for those first five minutes he is just adorable. Then it's back to the norm. Which is still cute but more "admire me from afar and look how beautiful I am"

Tell you what gals, if you ever want quick weight loss, ship your horse across the world. Every cloud has a silver lining and all that!


----------



## Honey08 (19 October 2022)

I’ve just caught up on the last ten pages of this (had my dad’s funeral and all the stuff that goes with it to sort lately).  I hadn’t realised that you were going so soon.  Lucky you and Boggle!

I was cabin crew for BA for 23 years (hsss re the bag!) and Denver was a lovely place to visit.  I used to get that feeling of taking a deep breath just on walking out of the airport and seeing the rockies.  And they really are some of the friendliest people in the world in Denver.

And while I’m not particularly a fan of LA, the climate is wonderful.  The summers are not too hot and the winters aren’t cold.  I used to love going there in winter just to see the blue skies and sun.  Denver had pretty reasonable winters compared to the East coast USA winters too.

Have the most amazing time.  I had four years living abroad when I was in my 20s and I truly look back on them as some of the best times I ever had.


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

Honey08 said:



			I’ve just caught up on the last ten pages of this (had my dad’s funeral and all the stuff that goes with it to sort lately).  I hadn’t realised that you were going so soon.  Lucky you and Boggle!

I was cabin crew for BA for 23 years (hsss re the bag!) and Denver was a lovely place to visit.  I used to get that feeling of taking a deep breath just on walking out of the airport and seeing the rockies.  And they really are some of the friendliest people in the world in Denver.

And while I’m not particularly a fan of LA, the climate is wonderful.  The summers are not too hot and the winters aren’t cold.  I used to love going there in winter just to see the blue skies and sun.  Denver had pretty reasonable winters compared to the East coast USA winters too.

Have the most amazing time.  I had four years living abroad when I was in my 20s and I truly look back on them as some of the best times I ever had.
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry about your dad xxxxx


----------



## Trouper (19 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Oh I forgot the most hilarious bit! The senior leaders of my company happened to be in Denver last night for a conference, so myself and my boss met them for some drinks. These are serious scary business people who shouldn't even know my name. Anyway, word got out about my Boggle plight and I had the most hilarious few hours fielding all sorts of questions. When they learned he was potentially stuck at LA there was an outcry that the company horse couldn't be stranded and what could we do etc 

Needless to say I didn't take anyone up on any offers of help, but it was very funny. Apparently I am the first person in the company ever to move over and ship a horse. And it's about as big as a company can get!
		
Click to expand...

Well that was a great way to make a good first impression!!     Remind them that he is the "company horse" when you need time off for Boggle affairs!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 October 2022)

He is looking great,  fingers crossed the transport works out ok and you can get to see him soon..


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

Boggle has a normal temperature this morning. Blood work back tomorrow am!


----------



## nagblagger (19 October 2022)

I love this thread, i think we are all on tenderhooks with you. and can't wait for you to be reunited.
The emotional pictures of you meeting him again will certainly be a 'lump in throat for me'!

You do realise we will want daily updates once he arrives, with pictures, this is only part 1 of the adventures of Boggle.


----------



## sky1000 (19 October 2022)

I'm just not really expecting him to be surprised to see you - more of ah here you are then


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			I love this thread, i think we are all on tenderhooks with you. and can't wait for you to be reunited.
The emotional pictures of you meeting him again will certainly be a 'lump in throat for me'!

You do realise we will want daily updates once he arrives, with pictures, this is only part 1 of the adventures of Boggle.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I'm not sure anyone will be there to take them as he gets in probably late Sat night. But i'll be taking tons of pics of him!!


----------



## nagblagger (19 October 2022)

[QUO"Michen, post:Haha I'm not sure anyone will be there to take them as he gets in probably late Sat night. But i'll be taking tons of pics of him!![

No excuse - you better go out and buy a selfie stick !!!!!!!


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			[QUO"Michen, post:Haha I'm not sure anyone will be there to take them as he gets in probably late Sat night. But i'll be taking tons of pics of him!![

No excuse - you better go out and buy a selfie stick !!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Hahah!!


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

Oh here come the tears again. Apparently Bear really sad in the field, quiet and stationary. And every time someone comes back from a hack he's running to the front of his stable and doing a huge whinny incase it's Bog.

Bog didn't give a damn when Bear went to a different yard for a bit last summer but Bear... oh poor boy


----------



## nagblagger (19 October 2022)

Lump in throat again .....what an emotional rollercoaster thread.


----------



## teapot (19 October 2022)

Oh Bear


----------



## Errin Paddywack (19 October 2022)

Poor Bear.


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Lump in throat again .....what an emotional rollercoaster thread.
		
Click to expand...

I can't even explain how awful I felt/feel seperating them. I know they aren't humans and it's not the same and Bog doesn't reaaaaally care or at least wouldn't show it but when I took him over to Bear before loading him in the dark at 3.30am, I swear the goodbye was like they knew. Usually Bog would approach him ears back to ensure Bear remembers his place but not that time.

Argh I can't even think about it. Maybe one day they will be reunited.


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

Post pairs XC, weekend before last.


----------



## nagblagger (19 October 2022)

Be strong, remember people buy and sell horses all the time and split up 'friendships', they are resilient - just think another day closer to a Boggle cuddle.


----------



## Lindylouanne (19 October 2022)

Just a musing while I was laying awake in the early hours. Where is Bog while in quarantine? Does he have to stay within the airport facility or do they have a specific barn just for newly arrived horses.


----------



## Peglo (19 October 2022)

Oh Bear 💔 they are such a handsome pair. But as above. I’m sure he will make a new friend soon.


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Be strong, remember people buy and sell horses all the time and split up 'friendships', they are resilient - just think another day closer to a Boggle cuddle.
		
Click to expand...

I know, just sad xx


HappyHollyDays said:



			Just a musing while I was laying awake in the early hours. Where is Bog while in quarantine? Does he have to stay within the airport facility or do they have a specific barn just for newly arrived horses.
		
Click to expand...

Near LA airport somewhere I think, it's a special airport facility where they all go 



Peglo said:



			Oh Bear 💔 they are such a handsome pair. But as above. I’m sure he will make a new friend soon.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, Bog won't. Individual turnout bar summer where they can go with a friend for some playtime in the summer grazing. But, tbh, Bear is the only horse I've ever successfully turned him out with and that's because Bear doesn't ever put his ears back so Bog doesn't feel the need to beat the crap out of him!


----------



## Amymay (19 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Oh here come the tears again. Apparently Bear really sad in the field, quiet and stationary. And every time someone comes back from a hack he's running to the front of his stable and doing a huge whinny incase it's Bog.

Bog didn't give a damn when Bear went to a different yard for a bit last summer but Bear... oh poor boy 

Click to expand...

Like you really need to know that ☹️


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 October 2022)

I know how you feel, 4 years after her mum died my horse still whinnies everytime a horsebox or Sainsbury's van (🙈) comes up the drive and I swear it's because she thinks her mum might be coming back 🥺

Bear will find a new friend soon am sure and stop missing Bog, and Bog will carry on being Bog and soon run his new barn 😁 He may well have another friend to play with by next summer too 🥰


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

Amymay said:



			Like you really need to know that ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I asked! x


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I know how you feel, 4 years after her mum died my horse still whinnies everytime a horsebox or Sainsbury's van (🙈) comes up the drive and I swear it's because she thinks her mum might be coming back 🥺

Bear will find a new friend soon am sure and stop missing Bog, and Bog will carry on being Bog and soon run his new barn 😁 He may well have another friend to play with by next summer too 🥰
		
Click to expand...

haha that made me laugh. He will indeed run his new barn. Will be funny to see what everyone makes of him, he's never been at another yard (long term)


----------



## PapaverFollis (19 October 2022)

Bear will be OK.  x

Just a note from my own experience bringing my two up here (not quite the same obviously but they had a rather unexpectedly epic tour of the Highlands on a shared load and I think it was a rough trip for them)... don't be too upset if Boggle is locked up in his prey animal head when he comes off the wagon.  My girls were very much "not present" when they got here and it was quite upsetting because I expected them to come off fresh and their normal sweet selves (because all the positive reviews of the transport company suggested that this was 100% what would happen!).  I felt absolutely awful but they were much better just the next day and almost completely normal within a few days.  Well.  Granny horse was never "normal" anywhere, but normal for her!

It is most probable I think that Boggle will be fresh and happy and himself. I don't want yo give you extra worries!  Just want to say "don't panic" if he's not!


----------



## Michen (19 October 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Bear will be OK.  x

Just a note from my own experience bringing my two up here (not quite the same obviously but they had a rather unexpectedly epic tour of the Highlands on a shared load and I think it was a rough trip for them)... don't be too upset if Boggle is locked up in his prey animal head when he comes off the wagon.  My girls were very much "not present" when they got here and it was quite upsetting because I expected them to come off fresh and their normal sweet selves (because all the positive reviews of the transport company suggested that this was 100% what would happen!).  I felt absolutely awful but they were much better just the next day and almost completely normal within a few days.  Well.  Granny horse was never "normal" anywhere, but normal for her!

It is most probable I think that Boggle will be fresh and happy and himself. I don't want yo give you extra worries!  Just want to say "don't panic" if he's not!
		
Click to expand...

I think Boggle is going to have a LOT to say to me...

But yes I won't panic if he's not too Boggle ish. I've ordered some electrolyte syringes so I can be sure he's getting them for the first few days as he can be unreliable with them when added to feed (and not liquid). Then will move him onto the cool pellet ones I found on amazon.


----------



## Michen (20 October 2022)

$250 worth of apologies for Boggle.. hope he appreciated the $30 Argan oil shampoo 🤣🤣🤣

Also got told I sound just like Kate Middleton LOL if only they knew..


----------



## nagblagger (20 October 2022)

I was just searching for my daily fix of Bogglegate when it popped up.
Any news on the blood tests?


----------



## Michen (20 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			I was just searching for my daily fix of Bogglegate when it popped up.
Any news on the blood tests?
		
Click to expand...

Should be back this afternoon. Temp fine today. They are rubbish at comms and only answer one out of every two questions (my second question being is he ok in himself and fit to travel)


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 October 2022)

😂 I'm sure he'll forgive you.

I just got some probiotic horse treats to help mine recover a bit from travel... and fortunately mine has only met me once, so he might not put it together that I'm the one that orchestrated this whole thing.


----------



## Caol Ila (20 October 2022)

Any news on Ronaldo’s location, CC?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Any news on Ronaldo’s location, CC?
		
Click to expand...

He's in post-flight quarantine.


----------



## MuddyMonster (20 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			He's in post-flight quarantine.
		
Click to expand...

Is he quarantined with Bog?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 October 2022)

MuddyMonster said:



			Is he quarantined with Bog?
		
Click to expand...

No, but that would've been cool! He's at a different airport/part of the country.


----------



## MuddyMonster (20 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			No, but that would've been cool! He's at a different airport/part of the country.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are united soon ♥️ Safe travels for the rest of his (and Bog's) journey.


----------



## Michen (20 October 2022)

And Bogs big 30kg tack box rocked up! Just need my pony now…


----------



## Sheep (20 October 2022)

Michen said:



			And Bogs big 30kg tack box rocked up! Just need my pony now…
		
Click to expand...

Can’t wait for him to arrive - will be excitedly watching this thread ☺️


----------



## Michen (20 October 2022)

Kinda overwhelmed by this company tbh. I worked for them in the UK six years ago but just had a call from my bosses boss literally to check I was ok, ask how I felt about the move, tell me how excited they all are that I’m here and whether there’s anything else they can do, do I need anymore help with Boggle etc etc. 

The level of warmth and how sincere it feels is unreal, I’ve never felt so valued by a company in my life!


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

One more temp check and he’s free. Bloods clear


----------



## palo1 (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Kinda overwhelmed by this company tbh. I worked for them in the UK six years ago but just had a call from my bosses boss literally to check I was ok, ask how I felt about the move, tell me how excited they all are that I’m here and whether there’s anything else they can do, do I need anymore help with Boggle etc etc.

The level of warmth and how sincere it feels is unreal, I’ve never felt so valued by a company in my life!
		
Click to expand...

I am so pleased you are getting a lovely reception from your work - it will make it so much easier to get off the ground iykwim!  Once you are reunited with Boggle, the fun can really start too!  Good luck Boggle overland now.


----------



## palo1 (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Kinda overwhelmed by this company tbh. I worked for them in the UK six years ago but just had a call from my bosses boss literally to check I was ok, ask how I felt about the move, tell me how excited they all are that I’m here and whether there’s anything else they can do, do I need anymore help with Boggle etc etc.

The level of warmth and how sincere it feels is unreal, I’ve never felt so valued by a company in my life!
		
Click to expand...

Oops...double posted!


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			I am so pleased you are getting a lovely reception from your work - it will make it so much easier to get off the ground iykwim!  Once you are reunited with Boggle, the fun can really start too!  Good luck Boggle overland now. 

Click to expand...

Thanks! It makes moving across the pond so much easier. And I guess for them it was a big investment (more than Boggles transport) re visa but it’s nice to feel like they genuinely care. Even things like the temporary healthcare issue, I had a call from the HR director to say should any be required the company would pay the bill and not to worry (whilst they sorted it, which took a day or two).

Of course if I don’t hit my sales number it could all change 🤣 but incredibly impressed so far.

Eeeeek please set Bog free into the USA this morning quarantine people.

Oh and kinda funny, he’s laying over in Las Vegas. He’s going to have travelled to cooler USA places than me already 🤣


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

I think this is what I’m loving most about Colorado views. The colours of autumn are so intense and deep it’s utterly magical! This is a park just next to where I’m living.

Making me miss my dog though 😢


----------



## Jeni the dragon (21 October 2022)

Stunning pictures! Can't wait to follow your journeys!


----------



## DabDab (21 October 2022)

Wow, that is beautiful ❤️

So glad the company is treating you so well


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

DabDab said:



			Wow, that is beautiful ❤️

So glad the company is treating you so well
		
Click to expand...

Me too! I feel like I got here and America has put an arm around my shoulders! Also struck gold renting an air b and b space from a colleague who I immediately clicked with so I'm essentially sharing a house with two great people, but have my own space. Definitely going to wait until spring before I sign my life away on a proper house rental as this is perfect.

Having so much drama paying the shipper though, paypal hasn't cleared the funds and nothing is instant, argh! More stress!


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

Ahhhh I just want to get in the car and drive towards Boggle! But I can't, need to work to pay off his flight


----------



## nagblagger (21 October 2022)

Another day closer.....


----------



## CanteringCarrot (21 October 2022)

Your shipper let's you pay via PayPal? I'm jealous 😅

I've been doing wire and/or bank transfers. Wanted to put one on the credit card (to pay off right away) for some major rewards, but not for a 3% fee!

I'm also so jealous of your location. Colorado is toward the top of our list for our next move (we might actually have more of a choice this time!) and we've been eyeing the Denver area for quite awhile, so I'll definitely be paying attention and asking some questions. Just have to suffer through 2 years or so here first.

Boggle will be on his way to you soon!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (21 October 2022)

Forgot to say that Americans can be so welcoming, and genuinely so. Our new neighborhood is fab and we've hit it off with 2 neighbors/households immediately. One is horsey, and they both have dogs, so ours has had some great playdates and the humans have had some good hangouts too.


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Your shipper let's you pay via PayPal? I'm jealous 😅

I've been doing wire and/or bank transfers. Wanted to put one on the credit card (to pay off right away) for some major rewards, but not for a 3% fee!

I'm also so jealous of your location. Colorado is toward the top of our list for our next move (we might actually have more of a choice this time!) and we've been eyeing the Denver area for quite awhile, so I'll definitely be paying attention and asking some questions. Just have to suffer through 2 years or so here first.

Boggle will be on his way to you soon!
		
Click to expand...

He didn't know his swift number or IBAN to do bank transfer... I tried to pay by card but that wouldn't work either. It's been a nightmare tbh. I am on the phone to the bank shortly to see if they can let me withdraw more cash per day.

Yay! Well I'm loving it so far for sure! We can both become hunter jumpers... ha ha ha..

Apparently the ski season will open soon but my skis and ski clothes are all in Switzerland, so I'm going to need to invest a fair whack in some new stuff which is annoying. I am haemorrhaging cash at the moment but it's ok because this still doesn't feel like real life, lol.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (21 October 2022)

Same re the cash. 


Americans don't have IBAN, but you might be able to wire transfer? Usually it's just an account number and routing number that they have. Your bank should be able to sort it out, I hope!


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Same re the cash.


Americans don't have IBAN, but you might be able to wire transfer? Usually it's just an account number and routing number that they have. Your bank should be able to sort it out, I hope!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah although even expedited with the £15 fee my bank says it can take 24 hours! I have currently got half the money hanging in the air with paypal so if I can up the limit on cash withdrawel I can sort the other half hopefully

I thought a swift number was still needed re wire?


----------



## Asha (21 October 2022)

Just caught up with this thread.. have to say fair play Michen you dont do things by half. Bog looks fab and completely relaxed about the whole thing. The scenery is just wow. So so jealous of you , what an amazing experience for you both. Hope you get to give him a hug very soon .


----------



## DabDab (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Me too! I feel like I got here and America has put an arm around my shoulders! Also struck gold renting an air b and b space from a colleague who I immediately clicked with so I'm essentially sharing a house with two great people, but have my own space. Definitely going to wait until spring before I sign my life away on a proper house rental as this is perfect.

Having so much drama paying the shipper though, paypal hasn't cleared the funds and nothing is instant, argh! More stress!
		
Click to expand...

That's really brilliant. I guess some things just fall right - imo it couldn't happen to a cooler person. Current company has a supplier in Chandler, AZ and the small amount of dealings I've had with them have always been great, I just love how unreserved and warm they were to deal with (plus I find being called m'am kind of endearing)

Transport sounds like a frickin nightmare (for you and CC!). But suppose you needed something to balance out positive


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

A week on and Bear is still standing at the gate looking sad when he's turned out  How long until horses get over that kind of thing? Can't believe it, Bog didn't even notice when Bear went away last summer.


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

Asha said:



			Just caught up with this thread.. have to say fair play Michen you dont do things by half. Bog looks fab and completely relaxed about the whole thing. The scenery is just wow. So so jealous of you , what an amazing experience for you both. Hope you get to give him a hug very soon .
		
Click to expand...

Haha no I like to go all in! Thanks so much xx



DabDab said:



			That's really brilliant. I guess some things just fall right - imo it couldn't happen to a cooler person. Current company has a supplier in Chandler, AZ and the small amount of dealings I've had with them have always been great, I just love how unreserved and warm they were to deal with (plus I find being called m'am kind of endearing)

Transport sounds like a frickin nightmare (for you and CC!). But suppose you needed something to balance out positive
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's super kind DabDab thank you! Feel like I've grown up on this forum lol, I've been on it for 10 years now.

Yes agree re m'am, it's lovely


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I think this is what I’m loving most about Colorado views. The colours of autumn are so intense and deep it’s utterly magical! This is a park just next to where I’m living.

Making me miss my dog though 😢

View attachment 101028
View attachment 101029

Click to expand...

Those are stunning pictures, the kind you get from a pro photographer.   Hope you will be with your boy as soon as possible


----------



## Peglo (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			A week on and Bear is still standing at the gate looking sad when he's turned out  How long until horses get over that kind of thing? Can't believe it, Bog didn't even notice when Bear went away last summer.
		
Click to expand...

Oh this is too much. 😢 It took Peggy Sue maybe 3-4 days to accept Flo passing but she’s always been quite independent. Is he turned out with anyone else?

I’m so glad your enjoying Colorado so far. C’mon Bog, we just need you to arrive now!


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

Peglo said:



			Oh this is too much. 😢 It took Peggy Sue maybe 3-4 days to accept Flo passing but she’s always been quite independent. Is he turned out with anyone else?

I’m so glad your enjoying Colorado so far. C’mon Bog, we just need you to arrive now!
		
Click to expand...

No he’s next door to three others either side but on his own


----------



## palo1 (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			A week on and Bear is still standing at the gate looking sad when he's turned out  How long until horses get over that kind of thing? Can't believe it, Bog didn't even notice when Bear went away last summer.
		
Click to expand...

It took one of my horses 2 weeks to get over a friend leaving (sold not passed!).  He called and was sad every day and tbh if I had known the blooming best mate was for sale I would have bought him to keep the two together!  BUT Bear's sadness will pass and he will make other friends.  It is hard on all concerned but even horses in the wild/stable groups etc have to accept loss and they are all capable of it.   It does show the depth of relationships they can make but it sounds a bit one sided in this instance - poor Bear!!  We cannot protect them from everything remember.


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 October 2022)

DP’s sister struggled until she was given her own paddock mate while he on the other hand couldn’t have cared less but he was the one that moved not the one left behind. Personally I think it shows your affect on Bear when he arrived from him feeling lost and a nervous wreck to having a strong family both horse and human. If I remember correctly you took him from a quivering wreck to a happy confident horse and he’s missing his mates but it will pass and Bear will find his feet soon.


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

HappyHollyDays said:



			DP’s sister struggled until she was given her own paddock mate while he on the other hand couldn’t have cared less but he was the one that moved not the one left behind. Personally I think it shows your affect on Bear when he arrived from him feeling lost and a nervous wreck to having a strong family both horse and human. If I remember correctly you took him from a quivering wreck to a happy confident horse and he’s missing his mates but it will pass and Bear will find his feet soon.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he basically had a mental breakdown a few weeks in to arrival as well. He did some seriously questionable things that made me wonder if he was safe to ever ride again but now he's a total legend! Not my kinda horse, too steady (he's actually really forward but just not buzzy forward like Bog), but he's brilliant.

Hopefully he will be ok soon as it's sad for me, his new owner, him...


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

Boggle on his way to Vegas!


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 October 2022)

Both mine had butt rub when they arrived here after their Highlands mystery tour. 🙃  they got patches of crusty skin flaking off their points of buttock a few days later.  Just pressure from propping themselves up for so long.  Nothing deep or lasting!

Glad he's on his way.


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Both mine had butt rub when they arrived here after their Highlands mystery tour. 🙃  they got patches of crusty skin flaking off their points of buttock a few days later.  Just pressure from propping themselves up for so long.  Nothing deep or lasting!

Glad he's on his way.
		
Click to expand...

Bog arrived with the most horrendous one from Ireland so no surprise there. I bet he bounded into the trailer eager to see where the heck he was going next


----------



## Amymay (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Bog arrived with the most horrendous one from Ireland so no surprise there. I bet he bounded into the trailer eager to see where the heck he was going next 

Click to expand...

How many hours until he’s with you?


----------



## mavandkaz (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			A week on and Bear is still standing at the gate looking sad when he's turned out  How long until horses get over that kind of thing? Can't believe it, Bog didn't even notice when Bear went away last summer.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, he does also go off and graze 😊 he's keeping closer to the fence line, but is settled and eating. He will stand at the gate at bring in time but doesn't stress ( unlike Sam who was running around and screaming like a girl the other day). I grab Bear in before my two if it looks like his neighbours are coming in. 
And without Bog to keep him in check he's tried to have a cheeky nip whilst being led. Obviously doesn't understand how his muzzle works 😉


----------



## teapot (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			A week on and Bear is still standing at the gate looking sad when he's turned out  How long until horses get over that kind of thing? Can't believe it, Bog didn't even notice when Bear went away last summer.
		
Click to expand...

Had a horse in a old job who behaved in a similar fashion for a few weeks after his beloved loan owner left the country for a new job (yes really, he was beyond depressed!) We just gave him time, was almost like he just needed time to process you know?

Fall photos look amazing -ponders US trip next year- and exciting that Boggle is on final journey to you


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

mavandkaz said:



			Don't worry, he does also go off and graze 😊 he's keeping closer to the fence line, but is settled and eating. He will stand at the gate at bring in time but doesn't stress ( unlike Sam who was running around and screaming like a girl the other day). I grab Bear in before my two if it looks like his neighbours are coming in.
And without Bog to keep him in check he's tried to have a cheeky nip whilst being led. Obviously doesn't understand how his muzzle works 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's good to know. It seems to be when he's turned out, he just hangs there for quite a while. The video I got today was so pitiful and sad!

Hilarious that he's nipping though, that is a definite lack of Bog prescence!!


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

Awww the shipper text again to say how cute he is. And how athletic he looks. Haha!

Reminising, the night Bog arrived in Feb 2017 from Ireland. And I was disappointed because I thought he was ugly and a bit boring.

Oh how wrong was I!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Awww the shipper text again to say how cute he is. And how athletic he looks. Haha!
		
Click to expand...

What time is he likely to arrive with you, all being well? (Our time, obviously lol x)


----------



## Lyle (21 October 2022)

Wow, the autumn scenery is stunning!! Bet you're hankering to hop on and go for a ride through the beautiful fallen leaves. 
I've found horses live pretty well in a dry climate on dirt/sand. I kept horses like that for a number of years and honestly, with quality hay being fed they all looked a million dollars. Also really consistent in performance, as there were no changes from grass to contend with. 
Although I am a sucker for a lush field 
I hope Bog travels well the final leg. It's been a massive trip, the longest I've had a horse shipped for was 5 days by road! I couldn't imagine what it's like to think that they are in the air over an ocean!!


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			What time is he likely to arrive with you, all being well? (Our time, obviously lol x)
		
Click to expand...

Sadly 4pm my time ish so late your time.. 10pm! I’d love to promise an immediate pic but I’ll probably be sobbing into his mane for a while 🤣 I’ll do my best though!


----------



## Caol Ila (21 October 2022)

Homesick, looking at your photos. A part of me will always want to go back.

I'm glad that Bog is on the road again. You must be so happy, knowing he'll be with you soon.


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Homesick, looking at your photos. A part of me will always want to go back.

I'm glad that Bog is on the road again. You must be so happy, knowing he'll be with you soon.
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievably. I need to be social tonight at a thing but no idea how I will do it. I’m an excited, emotional wreck. The thought of food 🤢. This last 24 hours will be the hardest!

Actually sending myself to bed for half an hour to calm the heck down 🤣

I’ll keep the CO photos coming for you!


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

Omg look at him! Loving life on his way to vegas. So cool he gets one of those box stalls. His second leg tomorrow is long- 12 hours ish. But that stall is awesome to get his head down and move around in. So long as he doesn’t br hard…

Can anyone explain how I get the videos to show in the post rather than having to click?? Sometimes it does it sometimes not..



https://www.youtube.com/shorts/3UpToRGWz9s


----------



## Michen (21 October 2022)

Dupe


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 October 2022)

He's looking quite contented and relaxed there. (Probably in a better state than you!😉)


----------



## Lyle (21 October 2022)

I love the way the Americans have set up their horse travel, a whole box stall, free to turn around, head down even have a nap! They must arrive so much more refreshed.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Omg look at him! Loving life on his way to vegas. So cool he gets one of those box stalls. His second leg tomorrow is long- 12 hours ish. But that stall is awesome to get his head down and move around in. So long as he doesn’t br hard…

Can anyone explain how I get the videos to show in the post rather than having to click?? Sometimes it does it sometimes not..



https://www.youtube.com/shorts/3UpToRGWz9s

Click to expand...

What a great stall. First class! The 12 hour trip should be easy

I could make my two horse slant load bumper pull trailer into a wondeful box stall, and my horse loved it. Her loading issues started in the UK - probably because she looked at the lorries and trailers here and felt like someone used to First Class getting on a RyanAir flight or Megabus. "What the f*ck is this steerage crap?"


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2022)

Yeah, I may pop the divider out of the two horse for our 7 hour journey home on Sunday.

I like how the only photo and/or video I've gotten has has been a somewhat blurred somewhat panicked looking headshot 🙄 mine should be out of quarantine tonight, but it's not like anyone is going to inform me of anything so.. Yeah.

Bog should do well on his box stall journey.


----------



## teapot (22 October 2022)

That’s a great set up, especially given the time/distance!

He looks completely non plussed in a ‘oh the road again’ way!


----------



## rara007 (22 October 2022)

Fab!!


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

I’m glad you guys think it’s first class because I paid some random dude, with no website, no credentials, way over the purchase price of Boggle just to get him here. All because I can’t have him hanging there ten more days 🤣

So hopefully he rocks up with my horse but so far so good!


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

#proudmum. Feel like I’m getting a Boggle school report!


----------



## Red-1 (22 October 2022)

He looks fabulous in that video! I know that, when I've driven distance in Colorado and to Arizona, it hasn't been the same as here. The roads are somehow longer and smoother! One drive, I had a sat nav on and she said something like, "Join the freeway and go straight on for 357 miles!"

I travelled a horse from Denver to Flagstaff in one go. We stopped for us to have a toilet break twice but the horse stayed aboard and arrived fresh. There was little bracing for her to do. Her float was a lot smaller too. 

Can't wait for him to arrive!


----------



## MissTyc (22 October 2022)

Great update! He looks really resigned to being a posh nomad now.

(btw this is pretty much how I use my 3.5t. My horse likes to stick his nose against the little window to the cab and then turn back to his hay)


----------



## scats (22 October 2022)

He’s looking brilliant!  Doesn’t seem in the slightest bit concerned does he? 😂


----------



## palo1 (22 October 2022)

Looking fantastic!! Relaxed, shiny, not tucked up.  Good job Boggle horse


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (22 October 2022)

Wow he looks fantastic, what a great way to travel!


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

It’s Boggle day ❤️😍 4am and I’m wide awake! Cup of coffee and some Netflix I think, going for a “hike” this morning.

He does look pretty good doesn’t he, there must have been grooming him etc! I love that he’s waltzed through this whole thing with that bold little attitude of his.

As ESW said, he will be happy to run his new barn soon 🤣.


----------



## nagblagger (22 October 2022)

OOH I'm excited, i hope you have your selfie-stick ready. !


----------



## BBP (22 October 2022)

So excited for him to arrive! (I started viewing this thread thinking yay good luck bog but not too invested, but now I can’t wait to see him in his new home! He’s always been one of my faves, him and Mimosa!)


----------



## babymare (22 October 2022)

Even my un horsey hubby is following you and Boggles adventures through me lol 😃


----------



## Fern007 (22 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Yeah, I may pop the divider out of the two horse for our 7 hour journey home on Sunday.

I like how the only photo and/or video I've gotten has has been a somewhat blurred somewhat panicked looking headshot 🙄 mine should be out of quarantine tonight, but it's not like anyone is going to inform me of anything so.. Yeah.

Bog should do well on his box stall journey.
		
Click to expand...

Hope your yearling has a good trip tomorrow


----------



## asmp (22 October 2022)

babymare said:



			Even my un horsey hubby is following you and Boggles adventures through me lol 😃
		
Click to expand...

Same here!    Looking forward to hearing about all Boggle’s adventures in America 🙂


----------



## nagblagger (22 October 2022)

CC where are your photos (i'm sure Mitchen won't mind you hijacking this thread for a sneaky picture.)


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 October 2022)

Can't wait for the pictures once he gets to you loving this 😁


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			CC where are your photos (i'm sure Mitchen won't mind you hijacking this thread for a sneaky picture.)
		
Click to expand...

I don't have any...except for one that's kind of crap when he landed. That's what you get and pay thousands and go for one of the biggest names in the business (Dutta). I don't even know if my horse is out of quarantine. No PoC on a Saturday, no notification. About to call the layover stable and confirm that he's there.

They'll take your money and do "door to door" service, as in your horse will get there, but who knows when or how. 😅


----------



## nagblagger (22 October 2022)

Anymore news where yours is CC, hard to interpret that photo, but he does look bright and interested though.

What's the ETA of Boggle - in UK time ...we are waiting (impatiently) !


----------



## Fraggle2 (22 October 2022)

Think boggle time is 10ish


----------



## palo1 (22 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I don't have any...except for one that's kind of crap when he landed. That's what you get and pay thousands and go for one of the biggest names in the business (Dutta). I don't even know if my horse is out of quarantine. No PoC on a Saturday, no notification. About to call the layover stable and confirm that he's there.

They'll take your money and do "door to door" service, as in your horse will get there, but who knows when or how. 😅

View attachment 101103

Click to expand...

In spite of the photo that does look like a smart young horse @CanteringCarrot  Hope he arrives soon for you.


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

Boggle eta 4 hours. So here’s an emotion I wasn’t expecting- I am nervous! I woke up this morning to a Wtf have I done spending so much money shipping my horse across the world and doing this to him when I haven’t even been here a week. And wtf am I doing full stop. That feeling has kinda gone but.. yeh I’m nervous. Nervous at what I’m putting him through and worried incase he hates it here or something happens and I’ll never forgive myself! Nervous about the barn and not seeing him daily (I’m in Idaho for two days next week). Just a mini meltdown really!

I think I’ll need a gin before he gets here. On a better note I went for a beautiful two hour hike this morning and just… wow.


----------



## nagblagger (22 October 2022)

Don't worry, you have just got a Boggle wobble!
It will pass once he arrives, just think how you would feel if you left him behind where you couldn't check he was getting your standard of care, and i am so jealous of your new riding country.


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Don't worry, you have just got a Boggle wobble!
It will pass once he arrives, just think how you would feel if you left him behind where you couldn't check he was getting your standard of care, and i am so jealous of your new riding country.
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s a full on wobble as well as my housemates had some friends over last night (two couples) who were lovely but I suddenly got that super weird lonely feeling where everyone’s a bit different, no one knows you and you aren’t around people who know you inside out.

But I’ve been riding a week long high (bar Bog stress) so was bound to happen. All part of the journey, character building 🤣

For sure you are right and tbh I’d have been miserable without him. I can be without the dog (even though it sucks) but I can’t be without that damn horse! So if we go back again it’s nearly 40k well spent for.. mental health? Lol.


----------



## nagblagger (22 October 2022)

Mental health is priceless.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2022)

I think that is normal. Totally understandable to have some nervousness, it's a big change! 

I'm so happy for you and Bog to be reunited though! 


Mine is at a layover facility and I'm on my way up. Will stay at hotel overnight, then hopefully will be on the road with Ronaldo bright and early.


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I think that is normal. Totally understandable to have some nervousness, it's a big change!

I'm so happy for you and Bog to be reunited though!


Mine is at a layover facility and I'm on my way up. Will stay at hotel overnight, then hopefully will be on the road with Ronaldo bright and early.
		
Click to expand...

Safe travels mate ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## nagblagger (22 October 2022)

Brilliant news for you both. both of you soon to be re-united with your horses.
Are you both going to start new threads that we can follow 'the adventures of....' in USA.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Brilliant news for you both. both of you soon to be re-united with your horses.
Are you both going to start new threads that we can follow 'the adventures of....' in USA.
		
Click to expand...

I could. It'll be really boring because he's barely 1.5 yrs old and mostly just doing some growing this winter. I do have 2 other horses to exercise though.


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

I’m just gonna post updates in this one and hopefully CC will too unless she wants her own thread!! X


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I’m just gonna post updates in this one and hopefully CC will too unless she wants her own thread!! X
		
Click to expand...

I feel bad posting in your thread yet don't feel significant enough for my own 😂


----------



## Sheep (22 October 2022)

Can’t wait for Bog update. I’ve to get up early for a flight (a sin on a Sunday I’m sure!) so at least I have that to look forward to 😅
In all seriousness, I’m excited for you and your doubts and feelings are all totally normal when making a big decision. I have every faith that you’ve made the right decision!!


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I feel bad posting in your thread yet don't feel significant enough for my own 😂
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be daft I LOVE the joint updates. If I could rename this HHO horses go to the states I would!


----------



## HashRouge (22 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I feel bad posting in your thread yet don't feel significant enough for my own 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think we're all very happy to hear about Ronnie's journey as well as Boggles'. it's nice to have the updates in one place! But equally, we'd all be interested if you started your own


----------



## nagblagger (22 October 2022)

Are you at the barn yet? Less than 3 hrs to go...


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Don’t be daft I LOVE the joint updates. If I could rename this HHO horses go to the states I would!
		
Click to expand...

❤️




HashRouge said:



			I think we're all very happy to hear about Ronnie's journey as well as Boggles'. it's nice to have the updates in one place! But equally, we'd all be interested if you started your own 

Click to expand...


Ronnie... I still don't know if he's a Ronnie. I'd rather a strong Spanish name, but he was born a Ronaldo. 😅


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Are you at the barn yet? Less than 3 hrs to go...
		
Click to expand...

Tbh other than unpacking my big box which is a ten min job there’s nothing I can really do! And I feel kinda shy and nervous haha! Just waiting for an update from the driver. Going to go to the store in a min and get him a bag of nice food as an extra thank you.


----------



## rabatsa (22 October 2022)

Dodo.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 October 2022)

I've literally just sat and read all 16 pages of this thread!!
Michen and CC you are both out of your mind crazy but I love it!! That scenery looks incredible ❤️😱
I hope Boggle and Ronaldo arrive to their new homes safe and well....looks like I caught up in time for the best bits 😁😁


----------



## DabDab (22 October 2022)

rabatsa said:



			Dodo.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, I had the same thought. If he was mine he would for sure end up being called Dodo


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

Yeah I love Dodo too! Super cute.


----------



## Peglo (22 October 2022)

@CanteringCarrot i like Ronaldo but not the footballer.
How about Antonio? after Banderas and that sexy voice. (Don’t mind me over here swooning) Or Tornado, his horse in Zorro.

look forward to you meeting up with him and hearing all your American updates.


----------



## ponynutz (22 October 2022)

So close to Boggle time now!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 October 2022)

I kind of like Aldo for Ronaldo ☺️


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (22 October 2022)

Is he there yet? 

I'm so excited for you to be reunited with him!


----------



## palo1 (22 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Boggle eta 4 hours. So here’s an emotion I wasn’t expecting- I am nervous! I woke up this morning to a Wtf have I done spending so much money shipping my horse across the world and doing this to him when I haven’t even been here a week. And wtf am I doing full stop. That feeling has kinda gone but.. yeh I’m nervous. Nervous at what I’m putting him through and worried incase he hates it here or something happens and I’ll never forgive myself! Nervous about the barn and not seeing him daily (I’m in Idaho for two days next week). Just a mini meltdown really!

I think I’ll need a gin before he gets here. On a better note I went for a beautiful two hour hike this morning and just… wow.


View attachment 101113
View attachment 101114
View attachment 101115

Click to expand...


Tis just a bit of culture shock; it will pass and you will be able to cope with the new reality.  Just one step at a time and don't ask too much of yourself in terms of acclimatising to a whole new culture and country!


----------



## Caol Ila (22 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Boggle eta 4 hours. So here’s an emotion I wasn’t expecting- I am nervous! I woke up this morning to a Wtf have I done spending so much money shipping my horse across the world and doing this to him when I haven’t even been here a week. And wtf am I doing full stop. That feeling has kinda gone but.. yeh I’m nervous. Nervous at what I’m putting him through and worried incase he hates it here or something happens and I’ll never forgive myself! Nervous about the barn and not seeing him daily (I’m in Idaho for two days next week). Just a mini meltdown really!

I think I’ll need a gin before he gets here. On a better note I went for a beautiful two hour hike this morning and just… wow.


View attachment 101113
View attachment 101114
View attachment 101115

Click to expand...

Dammit, your photos are making me homesick again!!! I love CO so much. It will always be home.

I had a lot of those 'WTF am I doing' thoughts when I shipped Gypsum here. I remember drinking beer at a pub near the 'Horse Hotel,' in tears, wondering what the f***ck I'd done. It felt so disorienting. I was a trainwreck for the first couple years I was here. When I started my MA in Durham, the other Americans could flit back to the US whenever - it was just a wee adventure, not a life commitment - but I was f&*cking committed because I'd dragged the horse with me. I could not just turn around. In hindsight, it made me throw more of myself into making life work in the UK and finding the parts of it that had drawn me here in the first place, because there was no easy 'out.'

The horse stopped me from the whole semester abroad at uni thing, but when I did go abroad, I went whole hog. It was a different experience, for sure. And here I sit, typing to you from Glasgow.

Looking forward to Boggle and Ronaldo* getting to you guys soooooon.

*Hermosa is just Hermosa. That's the name I yell across the field.


----------



## HashRouge (22 October 2022)

Peglo said:



@CanteringCarrot i like Ronaldo but not the footballer.
How about Antonio? after Banderas and that sexy voice. (Don’t mind me over here swooning) Or Tornado, his horse in Zorro.

look forward to you meeting up with him and hearing all your American updates.
		
Click to expand...

I like to think he's named after the original Ronaldo (the Brazilian one, not the Portuguese one).


----------



## nagblagger (22 October 2022)

I hope Michen has gone quiet because he must be there..or very shortly..
Waiting eagerly for an update.


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

Nah just been on the phone to my mum but leaving now to go get some carrots and head to the barn 🥰🥰


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

Argh! Delayed an hour. 3 hours..


----------



## nagblagger (22 October 2022)

Noo..!!!!! How frustrating for you. (And selfishly us). More importantly is everything ok?


----------



## Caol Ila (22 October 2022)

Hopefully okay. Traffic on I-70 sucks. He could easily be sitting in a traffic jam in Georgetown or in the Eisenhower tunnel.


----------



## Denali (22 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I don't have any...except for one that's kind of crap when he landed. That's what you get and pay thousands and go for one of the biggest names in the business (Dutta). I don't even know if my horse is out of quarantine. No PoC on a Saturday, no notification. About to call the layover stable and confirm that he's there.

They'll take your money and do "door to door" service, as in your horse will get there, but who knows when or how. 😅

View attachment 101103

Click to expand...

Despite the side eye he is precious


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2022)

Denali said:



			Despite the side eye he is precious
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully I can provide a better photo tomorrow 😅


----------



## Michen (22 October 2022)

He’s all good just stopped for water etc x


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2022)

Bummer about the delay, I'm on tenterhooks over here and it's not even my horse! Just happy for you to be reunited and him to be safely at his new yard.

We didn't have any traffic on our route because it's in the middle of nowhere... Or so it felt like it... That's how the whole mid west feels to me, really. Just checked into our hotel. Wish I could pop over and visit Ronaldo (he's a about 25 min away)...but we will be there to wake him up early tomorrow morning!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2022)

Ronaldo's chariot awaits.




FWIW, we hauled this bumperpull (borrowed this trailer) for 400+ miles in gusty winds (up to 40mph) through very open land and it was totally stable. The truck is a 3/4 ton, so that helps. I'll likely go for a gooseneck though if I find one for the right price, condition, specs, etc. Just haven't had time to look or recover from the initial move.


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Sitting in a proper American bar with some wine soothing my nerves


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

Sitting in a proper American bar drinking... Gin 😂


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Quick one as just walking him in indoor he arrived in the dark. He’s dusty, fresh, very Boggley and pushing me around like I’m his servant 🤣🤣🤣

I am ecstatic.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 October 2022)

He looks pretty chill all things considered!! So pleased for you that he's finally with you ❤️❤️


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

😀😀😀


----------



## ponynutz (23 October 2022)

Yayy! He looks so well!


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Bog says thank you everyone ❤️❤️❤️❤️ He had a welcome party of my housemates and barn staff!

[video]



[\video]


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

Your yard looks far, far, better than anything I can find here. Nothing like that exists. It's actually really sad and weird. 


So glad that Bog is back with you and can settle into his yard.


----------



## Lyle (23 October 2022)

I'm so happy to see That he has arrived safe and sound!! He looks amazing, you must be so pleased! That barn looks drool worthy 

Just on the transport thing, I'll chime in a bit. Although I'm in Aus, not America, I've got a Featherlite 2 horse straight load, with separate tack room, bumper pull. It takes massive horses, but being all aluminium it's tare is around 1160kgs. I tow with a Landcruiser Series 100 (kerb weight 2700kgs, and towing capacity 3500kgs). It's not in the same league weight wise as a Yank Tank, but still a heavy car and it goes it superbly 👌 I got it cheaply because the previous owner was towing it with a much lighter vehicle and it would move around in the wind. I will say, having had a gooseneck as well, if I had the means to get a nice american truck and a short gooseneck I would in a heartbeat. The stability is excellent.


----------



## PurBee (23 October 2022)

Awww lovely pics of you reunited! 🥳
 He looks so good in the video considering he’s been travelling on/off for days - what a dude, taking it in his stride! 😁

Massive congrats on such a huge move accomplished Michen…now you can start your new journey together in beautiful CO🌞


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

I have more videos of the reunion which I’ll sort tomorrow. But the best moment was when I was walking him alone in the indoor after everyone left with my arm over his neck and he just let out this huge, content sigh. Like he’d been holding it in for days. Bog isn’t affectionate but when we haven’t seen eachother for a while I get a special Bog greeting and it’s the best thing ever. 

I wish there was a way for him to know how much it means to have him with me, how much he’s been rooted for and just all of the things you can say to a human but can’t say to a horse! Hopefully he knows how cherished he is in some form.


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 October 2022)

Just read the last 14 pages of this! (very busy week). Wow what an epic trip. Amazing pics of the reunion. Im actually choked up and it’s gone very ‘dusty’. Can’t believe I’m so invested 😂. Wishing you both an amazing American adventure.


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Just read the last 14 pages of this! (very busy week). Wow what an epic trip. Amazing pics of the reunion. Im actually choked up and it’s gone very ‘dusty’. Can’t believe I’m so invested 😂. Wishing you both an amazing American adventure.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been happily crying/smiling into my beer whilst listening to zac brown band covers in a bar in Evergreen (you gotta look that place up!) so I am super fricking happy.

plus my housemates are amazing. Totally unhorsey and loved the whole thing and just so supportive. Lucky gal.


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 October 2022)

They must think you’re completely mad 😂
Love the ‘company horse’.


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Oh they do. Everyone is embracing it 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Northern Hare (23 October 2022)

What fantastic news to wake up to! The videos are lovely and Boggle looks like he's just traveled to a local event rather than round the world.. What an epic journey! I'm so pleased for you Michen that he's arrived safe and sound - the last piece in the puzzle for your big move, you make such a wonderful partnership, ❤️


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Northern Hare said:



			What fantastic news to wake up to! The videos are lovely and Boggle looks like he's just traveled to a local event rather than round the world.. What an epic journey! I'm so pleased for you Michen that he's arrived safe and sound - the last piece in the puzzle for your big move, you make such a wonderful partnership, ❤️
		
Click to expand...

I swear he got off the trailer, saw me and was like "cool, my minion is here, where's the XC".

He was not remotely not himself in any way and promptly towed me across the car park to which the shipper said "oh he didn't do that to me!"

Shipper then sent me such a lovely message saying what an honour it was to transport him, how easy he made it all and what a cool fun little dude he was. I love that Bog has made an impression all over


----------



## Sheep (23 October 2022)

This just makes my heart so happy! What a good boy you are, Boggle 🥰


----------



## SEL (23 October 2022)

He looks so chilled! Lovely news to wake up to


----------



## Red-1 (23 October 2022)

Yay! I hope you can get some sleep before a daylight reunion!


----------



## scats (23 October 2022)

Fantastic to see Boggle has been reunited with you


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I swear he got off the trailer, saw me and was like "cool, my minion is here, where's the XC".

He was not remotely not himself in any way and promptly towed me across the car park to which the shipper said "oh he didn't do that to me!"

Shipper then sent me such a lovely message saying what an honour it was to transport him, how easy he made it all and what a cool fun little dude he was. I love that Bog has made an impression all over 

Click to expand...

I'm so so pleased for him and you, hope you two now settle in well and enjoy life over there x


----------



## julesjoy (23 October 2022)

First thing I've checked this morning is this thread. I seem to have something in my eye. So happy for you.


----------



## BBP (23 October 2022)

He looks a million bucks. My yearling lost tons of weight on a 2 day trip from Ireland, looked a little skinny waif when he arrived. Just shows the difference being a confident traveller makes. So happy you have him safely with you. Although you’re right, he probably will be looking around wondering when the first phase of the event starts.


----------



## Amymay (23 October 2022)

Just checked in.  😀💕


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 October 2022)

Yay! I'm so glad he's arrived safely and is his lovely Boggly self straight away. ❤️ What a clever, brave boy.


----------



## palo1 (23 October 2022)

Fab stuff. Well done Boggle and Michen!!  I am sure work is busy and stressful but having Boggle with you hopefully means part of you can chill a bit now.


----------



## Cloball (23 October 2022)

He looks fab, he looks very confident that as it he thinks he's finally been recognised for his talent and is now an international event horse.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (23 October 2022)

So pleased to see he has arrived safe and looking great!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (23 October 2022)

Aww so happy for you! He looks amazing, like he's just gone down the road rather than halfway round the world. 

Judging by the look on his little face in those photos he knows exactly how much he means to you and just how special he is!

Loving this thread and can't wait to see CCs horse as well.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (23 October 2022)

Woohooo! Congratulations on being reunited with Boggle. Really exciting and looking forward to reading about his US adventures. What a beautiful place.


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (23 October 2022)

Yay so pleased you are reunited and can’t wait to follow your adventures 😁


----------



## Trouper (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I wish there was a way for him to know how much it means to have him with me, how much he’s been rooted for and just all of the things you can say to a human but can’t say to a horse! Hopefully he knows how cherished he is in some form.
		
Click to expand...

There is - just explain it all to him when you can get a quiet moment together.  He will understand and know that you are both in this together so don't underestimate his comprehension.
Do love a happy ending.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 October 2022)

What a relief for you. He looks fantastic and non the worse for his trip!


----------



## nagblagger (23 October 2022)

Absolutely lovely photos, he looks so well, worth the wait.
 Now CC your pics please.


----------



## J&S (23 October 2022)

Wow, hasn't he done well.  Congratulations and have a wonderful time with him over there. ( Another one with tears!)


----------



## ycbm (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I wish there was a way for him to know how much it means to have him with me, how much he’s been rooted for and just all of the things you can say to a human but can’t say to a horse! Hopefully he knows how cherished he is in some form.
		
Click to expand...


He knows.


----------



## babymare (23 October 2022)

Oh my! My eyes are watering. He looks fabulous and so glad you are reunited


----------



## Bernster (23 October 2022)

Aww little Bog 💕


----------



## southerncomfort (23 October 2022)

What a superstar he is! He looks in really good form, hasn't lost any condition at all. 

He's an absolute credit to you and I don't doubt for a moment that he knows exactly how much he means to you and how adored he is.

Hope you can relax now and start enjoying your new life in the states. 🙂


----------



## Emilieu (23 October 2022)

He is just so cool ❤️ Well done Bog. Enjoy your new adventure with your minion 🥰


----------



## Haniki (23 October 2022)

So pleased to see you and Boggle reunited Michen. I hope you both enjoy many new adventures together. x


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Totally not lying here at 2.45am waiting for a suitable time to go to the barn... lol. 

It's like having a new horse but 100 x better!!

Thank you everyone, he really is such a cool brave dude.


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (23 October 2022)

Can I just say that it's really , really mean of you to have made me care  about Bog so much - I've been on tenterhooks  ! But delighted you''re finally  reunited safe and well . May you enjoy many new adventures together .


----------



## nagblagger (23 October 2022)

I would still be buzzing..who needs sleep?
It is a credit to your training that Bog was so chilled with all that travelling. Want more pics of him and his new home.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 October 2022)

He looks great and you both look really happy I'm sitting in bed eating my breakfast and the pictures made me cry a bit 😂 oh gave me a strange look! 

Can't wait for more Bog updates


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

I think he looks pretty damn cute and chuffed to see his human here ❤️ Sorry bad quality! I will get more pics today!

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/LiflzcMYLxQ?feature=share[/video]


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			I would still be buzzing..who needs sleep?
It is a credit to your training that Bog was so chilled with all that travelling. Want more pics of him and his new home.
		
Click to expand...

I'll get them! If someone had told me then.. https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/at-my-wits-end-with-nutty-pony-to-travel.748276/


----------



## Kunoichi73 (23 October 2022)

Boggle is gorgeous! I'm so glad for you and him that he arrived safely!


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

CC where is Dodo at!?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 October 2022)

Can't believe he is not tucked up, sweating or traumatised with that epic journey.  

Few days of cuddles and spoiling and your new lives start.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			CC where is Dodo at!?
		
Click to expand...


Sleeping in his current stable if he's smart 🤣 will be en route to him shortly.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 October 2022)

It's a testament to the work you've put in and the relationship you have with him that this has gone so well. He looks alert, happy and relaxed. He has the most beautiful face bless him, I'm not surprised you couldn't bear to be without him xx


----------



## teapot (23 October 2022)

He looks fantastic, clearly none the worse for his epic adventure. Very much ‘where’s the xc’ 😂🥰


----------



## Peglo (23 October 2022)

I’m so glad he’s arrived safe @Michen. He looks so happy to see you in that video.

I spent too long this morning catching up on Bog’s arrival that I didn’t give myself enough time to get ready for dressage and me and Tali turned up looking like scraggamuffins. So worth it to hear Bog arrived safe and your finally reunited. Can’t wait to hear of your first ventures into Colorado.

impatiently waiting to see pictures of Ronaldo now @CanteringCarrot


----------



## Squeak (23 October 2022)

So glad to see that Boggle has arrived safely.  Impatiently waiting for you to be united with Ronaldo too @CanteringCarrot 

More photos needed of both horses please


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

Just picked him up, on the road now. 

He's 1.5 years old and definely grew since the last time I saw him 😅


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 October 2022)

I can’t see the latest video🙁 but in the earlier one in the indoor school he looks fabulous, nothing like a horse who has been travelling for days.  I’m really pleased you now have your boy with you again…. Lots more Pics please , I’m loving your adventure


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Just picked him up, on the road now.

He's 1.5 years old and definely grew since the last time I saw him 😅
	View attachment 101136
View attachment 101137

Click to expand...

Ronaldo  is looking good as well,  lovely to see how relaxed he seems , and more pics when he gets to the barn please 😊


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (23 October 2022)

I have been quietly following this thread and it must have been on my mind as I dreamt last night that I had moved to America and I was trying to get everything sorted and make new friends! 
Glad he's settled right in and still looks his fabulous self, you must keep us updated on how things go for you both out there.


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

He looks great!!! Totally unfussed. Clever baby.


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

I just saw a guy walking his llama. Literally walking it. Where Bog and I will be hacking. God help me!!!!!


----------



## oldie48 (23 October 2022)

Another who has been catching up. Wishing you and Boggle all the best, enjoy your new adventures in Colorado!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

I'm in the truck nearly sobbing like an idiot. Was just browsing FB and a some memories came up from my last horse. The horse that was "supposed to" be here with me 🥲 still so heartbreaking leaving him behind. He's with the best possible new owner, but still. 

I just don't know if I can ever have something like that again, with a horse, but I'll try. I mean, who knows, Ronaldo could surpass his predecessor... But he'll always be my best horse. 

#emotionalrollercoaster


----------



## Northern Hare (23 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I'm in the truck nearly sobbing like an idiot. Was just browsing FB and a some memories came up from my last horse. The horse that was "supposed to" be here with me 🥲 still so heartbreaking leaving him behind. He's with the best possible new owner, but still.

I just don't know if I can ever have something like that again, with a horse, but I'll try. I mean, who knows, Ronaldo could surpass his predecessor... But he'll always be my best horse.

#emotionalrollercoaster
		
Click to expand...

Your young horse looks super and I'm sure he was really pleased to see you. You must be really sad to have left your other horse in Germany, but how lovely to have a new project to start afresh with - he might just be that horse of a lifetime! 🤞


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 October 2022)

B


Michen said:



			I just saw a guy walking his llama. Literally walking it. Where Bog and I will be hacking. God help me!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha we have Alpacas in a field on the edge of a bridleway and they often come running over if they spot you, my horses tend to spin and snort then passage up the track.


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Incoming Bog spam. What a school this is!
He is fresh, cute and intrigued!

[video]



[\video]


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Not remotely interested in meeting his American neighbours 🤣 he’s also choosing the hay over the fairly nice looking grass, interesting


----------



## teapot (23 October 2022)

Looks like he's surveying his kingdom. What a dude!


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I'm in the truck nearly sobbing like an idiot. Was just browsing FB and a some memories came up from my last horse. The horse that was "supposed to" be here with me 🥲 still so heartbreaking leaving him behind. He's with the best possible new owner, but still.

I just don't know if I can ever have something like that again, with a horse, but I'll try. I mean, who knows, Ronaldo could surpass his predecessor... But he'll always be my best horse.

#emotionalrollercoaster
		
Click to expand...

Its a different kind of love. I assume how people have more than one child and love them the same.

Never thought I’d have another “Basil”. Cue… Boggle.

hugs xxxxx


----------



## Cragrat (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I just saw a guy walking his llama. Literally walking it. Where Bog and I will be hacking. God help me!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I would need his timetable.  My middle agd, steady as a rock mare bolted the entire length of a bridlway and out on to a road, because Llama's had got in to the field next to the bridleway and follwed her going 'peep peep' like roadrunners!


Boggle looks amazing!   Is that his drylot?  that looks lovely comapred to soggy winter field!


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Yep it’s all yours Boggle 🤣 He’s so chilled!!! Thought he’d go nuts being turned out but nope.

Yes it is Cragrat, he will end up in a bigger one but seems happy enough tbh. I don’t like that their noses can’t touch but equally he’s a huge squealer and strikes out so I wouldn’t want him doing that through those bars.

In the summer they go into big grass pastures for a few hours at a time in pairs. We will have to adapt (probably more me than him)


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Barn, tea room (lol- more like an air B and B) etc 

It’s beautiful here in the hills. Fire risk is a worry though, this is very high on the concern list. But it is what it is.


----------



## PurBee (23 October 2022)

Beautiful place! Lovely forestry.. Bog looks like he’s really enjoying soaking up the new sights. 
Can we please have a video of you both passing the llama?! 😂

”it is what it is” is an expression i first heard in the USA, and realised its used very regularly about the ‘stuff of life’ 🙂 Youve picked it up quickly michen - well done..it will take you far! 😁


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (23 October 2022)

Your new barn looks amazing and Bog looks so happy and interested in it all!


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Outdoor school…


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

The new place looks great! I'm glad that there's still good boarding options out there. I was beginning to lose faith after my search 😅 looks like some great riding spaces.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 October 2022)

The dry lot looks much better than I imagined, the hay looks nice and Bog agrees.  The whole place looks pretty nice to me…good luck with your first ride 🤞🤞


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Hahaha I’m scared for my first ride Bog is giving me the “look”.

It’s beautiful but hacking limited to 170 acres, you need to trailer to get to the amazing stuff but that’s ok, we are heading into snowy winter anyway!

he is currently seeing elk for the first time! Edited think they are just deer actually now they are closer 🤣


----------



## palo1 (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Outdoor school…
	View attachment 101168

Click to expand...

That looks such an inviting space to train in; I'd far rather that than some pretty clinical spaces I have used.  Beautiful spot!!


----------



## Meredith (23 October 2022)

A link to Boggle at last!😂
We have the same rug.
So glad he arrived safely. Best wishes for your American adventure.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 October 2022)

What ONLY 170 acres .   I was lucky to have 5 at my old yard


----------



## palo1 (23 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I'm in the truck nearly sobbing like an idiot. Was just browsing FB and a some memories came up from my last horse. The horse that was "supposed to" be here with me 🥲 still so heartbreaking leaving him behind. He's with the best possible new owner, but still.

I just don't know if I can ever have something like that again, with a horse, but I'll try. I mean, who knows, Ronaldo could surpass his predecessor... But he'll always be my best horse.

#emotionalrollercoaster
		
Click to expand...

Aw, so sorry to hear this.  I literally felt my heart break when I lost a very much loved horse and I never imagined that any feeling or rapport could come close again.  I have been lucky.  They are all different though and it sounds like you need young Ronaldo to help you through this.  You will have room to love him and it is possible that you will have another very special relationship too.  Your youngster looks very classy - envious here!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

I was telling OH that we need to move somewhere when Ronaldo becomes a serious ridden horse because this place is so abysmal and really lacking. He's open to Denver 🤣 and there is an airport there... (he's in aviation)


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

What the heck are those weird looking American deer says bog 🤣

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/Z_BtoBpRSbE?feature=share[\video]


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			What ONLY 170 acres .   I was lucky to have 5 at my old yard
		
Click to expand...

Think that’s only a 45 min ish hack though. But it’ll keep us going for now!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

NC has some great areas. Another state toward the top of our "next move" list. Whereabouts are you visiting?


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			NC has some great areas. Another state toward the top of our "next move" list. Whereabouts are you visiting?
		
Click to expand...

I could have moved to NC. Actually there in two weeks. Decided no as didn’t want the humidity and bugs! Plus… skiing!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Think that’s only a 45 min ish hack though. But it’ll keep us going for now!
		
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel better I have zero hacking from the property where Ronaldo is. The place we were supposed to go to that closed had fabulous hacking. One of the only, if not the only, barns in the area like that. 

Plenty of trails to trailer to though.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I could have moved to NC. Actually there in two weeks. Decided no as didn’t want the humidity and bugs! Plus… skiing!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, part of OH's family travel to CO for skiing every year. It's very good.


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Bog and Bear FaceTiming 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

Omg 😂😂😂


----------



## Jeni the dragon (23 October 2022)

Awww!


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Hit a new level on the crazy scale there. Bear was in torrential rain. Bog was smug.


----------



## Lyle (23 October 2022)

Wow, that facility looks absolutely amazing!!! I love a good steel fence. Also, the dry lot looks pretty flash, looks better than what my paddocks do in the summer! I love those huge trees. Gorgeous. 
I'm sat in a shed currently out of the rain; it's 3am and I've just had a mare foal (everything went super) but I'm dreaming about dry fields, I can tell you!! Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## HashRouge (23 October 2022)

I'm obsessed with this thread!


----------



## Nicnac (23 October 2022)

I'd not bother fnding a human home @Michen and just bring a sleeping bag into the tea room!

So pleased the Eagle and Eaglet have arrived safely in their respective homes stateside.  Wishing you both many adventures in your new lives


----------



## Barton Bounty (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Had to ring and fight for it but.. Bog at LA airport soaking in the sun 
	View attachment 100908

Click to expand...

I have just had 18 pages to catch up on as I have hardly been here as I was on annual leave! Goodness I was emotional reading everyones posts and seeing Bog boarding like a boss! 
he really is a dude! I literally dont know how you coped not seeing him for so many days, I would have been a wreck


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 October 2022)

The yard looks really lovely and the turnout looks fine the outlook is really lovely, we have had non stop rain my fields are underwater just had a horrendous thunder and lightning storm and have no power 😭

So I'm very jealous of your lovely dry field


----------



## Laurac13 (23 October 2022)

Thoroughly enjoyed this thread! Good luck Michen and boggle ! Look forward to hearing about your adventures in the US


----------



## palo1 (23 October 2022)

What is the dry lot 'made' of @Michen? Is it grass based or sand?  What happens when it rains?  If it has grass why is it called a 'dry lot'?  Sorry for all the questions but I am now really curious having seen the lovely pics.  It looks a good set up tbh.


----------



## Caol Ila (23 October 2022)

It doesn’t rain.


----------



## palo1 (23 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			It doesn’t rain.
		
Click to expand...

What, never????!! I mean, surely...it must? Is Colorado really that dry? Feeling v ignorant now lol


----------



## Caol Ila (23 October 2022)

It is now. They go months and months and months without rain (I have been threatening to send some to my parents), and I don't recall the dry lot pens becoming muddy bogs, ever. My old barn had some horses in herds, but on big dry lots, and others on individual turn-out, in small dry lots.

The hardstanding paddocks at Michen's new yard look a lot nicer than some of the desolate ones I have seen over there. Looks like a beautiful barn. Hopefully the weirdness of American hunter/jumper-land won't end up being too weird.


----------



## ycbm (23 October 2022)

Is that alfalfa hay, M, it's very green even though it's very dry?
.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

It doesn't really rain here either. We just drove though a lot of smoke from a fire. It's very windy and dry. There will be heavy rain tomorrow, allegedly, but it's soo dry. 

So much smoke... Couldn't really capture it well.


----------



## Caol Ila (23 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			It doesn't really rain here either. We just drove though a lot of smoke from a fire. It's very windy and dry. There will be heavy rain tomorrow, allegedly, but it's soo dry.

So much smoke... Couldn't really capture it well.

View attachment 101193

Click to expand...

You're in MO, yeah? It should rain there more than CO, but climate change is making everything West of the Mississippi into a desert.

How's your little guy doing?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			You're in MO, yeah? It should rain there more than CO, but climate change is making everything West of the Mississippi into a desert.

How's your little guy doing?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. I've heard it can get muddy here, I think mostly from snow melting. The field he's on is 30 acres or so and should drain well in some spots. 

We just took one last break, about an hour to go now.


----------



## nagblagger (23 October 2022)

Just got home from work and the first thing i did was look for the updates!
Boggle looks so well and interested, rather than tucked up and scared. He'll soon be ruling his kingdom and everyone will know he has arrived! The barn looks amazing, i hope the other liveries are friendly.

Ronaldo appears so much better in your pictures, less stressed, he's good looking, you must be pleased with him and how well he has travelled as a youngster. More pics when he arrives.


----------



## Honey08 (23 October 2022)

Very glad to see both horses arrived and looking well.  I love the dry turnout pen.  It’s bigger and better than I expected.

I’d choose CO over North Carolina any day.  It’s far too hot and humid for me.  And expensive.


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

ycbm said:



			Is that alfalfa hay, M, it's very green even though it's very dry?
.
		
Click to expand...

Nope it’s Timothy. There is an alfalfa option if I want it.


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			What is the dry lot 'made' of @Michen? Is it grass based or sand?  What happens when it rains?  If it has grass why is it called a 'dry lot'?  Sorry for all the questions but I am now really curious having seen the lovely pics.  It looks a good set up tbh. 

Click to expand...




Caol Ila said:



			It is now. They go months and months and months without rain (I have been threatening to send some to my parents), and I don't recall the dry lot pens becoming muddy bogs, ever. My old barn had some horses in herds, but on big dry lots, and others on individual turn-out, in small dry lots.

The hardstanding paddocks at Michen's new yard look a lot nicer than some of the desolate ones I have seen over there. Looks like a beautiful barn. Hopefully the weirdness of American hunter/jumper-land won't end up being too weird.
		
Click to expand...

it’s not hard standing it’s just the forest floor, so sort of dirt really. It’s nice and soft!


----------



## Caol Ila (23 October 2022)

Have they cleared most of the trees immediately around the barn?


----------



## RachelFerd (23 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Outdoor school…
	View attachment 101168

Click to expand...

Well that is a beautifully inspirational setting for a bit of jump schooling!


----------



## Michen (23 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Have they cleared most of the trees immediately around the barn?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there’s a pic of the barn that’s on a huge area of hardstanding


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 October 2022)

Ugh. Ronaldo. 

So...we offload him at the barn and he's acting somewhat feral and struck out with his front leg while being asked to stand, so there's going to be addressing that. I do not tolerate that. At all. 

We then put him in a dry lot with a shelter. He's looking around, checking out the place, not too worked up. I potter around doing clearing the trailer, getting hay situated, etc. And he's fine. 

I leave the barn and 20 min later the barn owner called me and told me he went through one of the metal fence panels. Like bent it in half. She said he appears to be fine and we'll check for swelling and whatnot tomorrow. He's now just acting like nothing happened. 

He knows fences, he knows paddocks, he knows stalls. Idk if it's because of the stress of it all or because he can't quite see other horses so well from his quarantine area. I don't think he's so comfortable being independent since he's a young and used to his herd of bros. 

And he's big. I think he's going to be big, and I want a small horse 🤣 but we'll see. 

So now I have regrets, probably look like the boarder who knows nothing and just wanted to have a baby horse, and my worst fear came true of leaving a horse at a new place and him destroying the place. Why did I spend so much stress and money Importing this animal. I think I've spotted 2 new gray hairs on my head. 

We'll see if he's in one piece tomorrow 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 October 2022)

Here he is plotting his next move, obvs.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 October 2022)

Oh no CC, how stressful 🙈🙈 Baby horses are such a pain in the rear aren't they. It's possibly being alone but able to hear the others?? I know one of mine would lose his sh1t completely if I tried this with him and he's definitely old enough to know better !! I hope he settles down quickly x


----------



## Caol Ila (24 October 2022)

Aw, mate. That's a rough start. Little reprobate. But the wee guy has had his balls chopped off, then a few weeks later, he's been shipped across the world. He doesn't know you or his new barn. And in my experience (n=2), horses under the age of 4 are just not good at processing information. Maybe other people's are. Mine, not so much. 

Quarantines also suck, for lots of horses, regardless of age. Some of them struggle to cope with total isolation.

At least he's pretty.


----------



## nagblagger (24 October 2022)

Cc i can see why you might be having regrets, but like the others have said he has been through a traumatic time. He has boxed in a trailer, been on a plane, in a stable all without company. after being taken away from a herd. A lot for baby brain to compute. You don't know how 'firm' the handlers have been. Now is the time for you to start your bonding journey together, he is a smart looking horse who has spirit and character, but also doesn't appear to panic (even after breaking things). To me, this is the ideal foundations to build and develop a brilliant relationship. There will be hiccups on the way, like all animals. But you have the time and patience.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 October 2022)

Thanks all. Just freaking out a bit after spending so much money, time, and stress on the little dude...and trying not to come off as a total idiot in front of my new barn owner 🤣

He does have good character, and his movement is quite nice!


----------



## Michen (24 October 2022)

Post proper groom. He looks like he’s lost a lot of topline and condition under the saddle. Looks very hollowy. Which is weird given he’s only not been ridden for 10 days, but I guess it’s where the weight/muscle loss is going to show first?

I mean for a horse that was shipped lean and very fit he’s done well. And he’s shiny and bright. But yeh, needs some building up. I’ll give him until next weekend off then start doing some stuff, get out on the trails and some in hand poles.


----------



## BBP (24 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Ugh. Ronaldo.

So...we offload him at the barn and he's acting somewhat feral and struck out with his front leg while being asked to stand, so there's going to be addressing that. I do not tolerate that. At all.

We then put him in a dry lot with a shelter. He's looking around, checking out the place, not too worked up. I potter around doing clearing the trailer, getting hay situated, etc. And he's fine.

I leave the barn and 20 min later the barn owner called me and told me he went through one of the metal fence panels. Like bent it in half. She said he appears to be fine and we'll check for swelling and whatnot tomorrow. He's now just acting like nothing happened.

He knows fences, he knows paddocks, he knows stalls. Idk if it's because of the stress of it all or because he can't quite see other horses so well from his quarantine area. I don't think he's so comfortable being independent since he's a young and used to his herd of bros.

And he's big. I think he's going to be big, and I want a small horse 🤣 but we'll see.

So now I have regrets, probably look like the boarder who knows nothing and just wanted to have a baby horse, and my worst fear came true of leaving a horse at a new place and him destroying the place. Why did I spend so much stress and money Importing this animal. I think I've spotted 2 new gray hairs on my head.

We'll see if he's in one piece tomorrow 🤷🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Try not to panic, Poor little lad, he’s probably terrified, he doesn’t have the life experience that Bog has to cope with these things. My little yearling jumped a 1m20 fence when he arrived. And then a gate. I’m lucky that rightly or wrongly I could choose to bin off a proper quarantine and put my other horse right next to him. Buying a new youngster can make anyone think WTF have I done, let alone when you add the stress and expense of shipping them across the world, so I think what you are feeling is totally normal.


----------



## palo1 (24 October 2022)

BBP said:



			Try not to panic, Poor little lad, he’s probably terrified, he doesn’t have the life experience that Bog has to cope with these things. My little yearling jumped a 1m20 fence when he arrived. And then a gate. I’m lucky that rightly or wrongly I could choose to bin off a proper quarantine and put my other horse right next to him. Buying a new youngster can make anyone think WTF have I don’t, let alone when you add the stress and expense of shipping them across the world, so I think what you are feeling is totally normal.
		
Click to expand...

This!! I think it bodes well actually that young Ronaldo sounds more furious than panicky tbh and I am glad that he hasn't obviously hurt himself.  Poor wee man, he will learn how he needs to behave.  He is smart looking so I hope things settle a bit for you now.


----------



## palo1 (24 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Post proper groom. He looks like he’s lost a lot of topline and condition under the saddle. Looks very hollowy. Which is weird given he’s only not been ridden for 10 days, but I guess it’s where the weight/muscle loss is going to show first?

I mean for a horse that was shipped lean and very fit he’s done well. And he’s shiny and bright. But yeh, needs some building up. I’ll give him until next weekend off then start doing some stuff, get out on the trails and some in hand poles.

View attachment 101205

Click to expand...

He looks fantastic.  I think endurance people sometimes have a calculation for measuring travel to work equivalent.  Whatever that equation is, Boggle will have done some work in the last week, and not really the kind of work that buiilds or maintains topline.    The barn looks amazing...I suppose it is so clean because there is no mud ?!!  From a wet and windy Welsh hillside this seems utterly extraordinary to me lol.


----------



## Cortez (24 October 2022)

Where are you in Missouri CC? Weirdly, as well as having a stud in Colorado, I then moved it lock stock and barrel to Missouri so am familiar with both new environments - this is strange. 

MO is (or was when I was there) not as easy to navigate horse-wise as Colorado, as it seems you are finding.


----------



## HashRouge (24 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Ugh. Ronaldo.

So...we offload him at the barn and he's acting somewhat feral and struck out with his front leg while being asked to stand, so there's going to be addressing that. I do not tolerate that. At all.

We then put him in a dry lot with a shelter. He's looking around, checking out the place, not too worked up. I potter around doing clearing the trailer, getting hay situated, etc. And he's fine.

I leave the barn and 20 min later the barn owner called me and told me he went through one of the metal fence panels. Like bent it in half. She said he appears to be fine and we'll check for swelling and whatnot tomorrow. He's now just acting like nothing happened.

He knows fences, he knows paddocks, he knows stalls. Idk if it's because of the stress of it all or because he can't quite see other horses so well from his quarantine area. I don't think he's so comfortable being independent since he's a young and used to his herd of bros.

And he's big. I think he's going to be big, and I want a small horse 🤣 but we'll see.

So now I have regrets, probably look like the boarder who knows nothing and just wanted to have a baby horse, and my worst fear came true of leaving a horse at a new place and him destroying the place. Why did I spend so much stress and money Importing this animal. I think I've spotted 2 new gray hairs on my head.

We'll see if he's in one piece tomorrow 🤷🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about any of this, tbh. The striking is only an issue if it carries on once he's had a chance to settle down, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's just a reaction to the whole experience as he'll be quite overwhelmed. It may well be that it never happens again. And the going through the fence panel, again, is not hugely surprising given that he's left his herd, been on an aeroplane, been in quarantine, done a long journey by truck, and has now rocked up in a new place where he can (presumably) hear/ smell other horses, but can't see them. Just try to remind yourself that he's really young and has had zero life experience until now. I'd be surprised if he handled everything perfectly!


----------



## Trouper (24 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Ugh. Ronaldo.

So...we offload him at the barn and he's acting somewhat feral and struck out with his front leg while being asked to stand, so there's going to be addressing that. I do not tolerate that. At all.

We then put him in a dry lot with a shelter. He's looking around, checking out the place, not too worked up. I potter around doing clearing the trailer, getting hay situated, etc. And he's fine.

I leave the barn and 20 min later the barn owner called me and told me he went through one of the metal fence panels. Like bent it in half. She said he appears to be fine and we'll check for swelling and whatnot tomorrow. He's now just acting like nothing happened.

He knows fences, he knows paddocks, he knows stalls. Idk if it's because of the stress of it all or because he can't quite see other horses so well from his quarantine area. I don't think he's so comfortable being independent since he's a young and used to his herd of bros.

And he's big. I think he's going to be big, and I want a small horse 🤣 but we'll see.

So now I have regrets, probably look like the boarder who knows nothing and just wanted to have a baby horse, and my worst fear came true of leaving a horse at a new place and him destroying the place. Why did I spend so much stress and money Importing this animal. I think I've spotted 2 new gray hairs on my head.

We'll see if he's in one piece tomorrow 🤷🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Think back on how much unhappiness and stress this move has caused you CC and you were able to understand why it was all happening!!   When he has had a couple of days to rest you can start to do lots of things with him so that he starts to look to you for everything and draws his strength from you.   It could be the beginning of a wonderful relationship.  Just remember to talk to him as well!!


----------



## Widgeon (24 October 2022)

Just checking up Boggle and Ronaldo before checking my actual, *work* emails....that barn Michen, it looks stunning. It's a whole other world! Once you've settled in I'm going to pepper you with questions about the logistics of horse keeping in CO. Extreme wildlife, extreme weather....and how does anyone keep that barn so clean....


----------



## ycbm (24 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Nope it’s Timothy. There is an alfalfa option if I want it.
		
Click to expand...

OK tell me to butt out of this isn't helpful but Timothy can be low in protein and what he needs right now is more muscle. (He looks terrific for a horse who's just done that journey though! ).   If yours is low and he can tolerate alfalfa you could think about going half and half,  or adding a protein source to his hard feed.
.


----------



## Cortez (24 October 2022)

ycbm said:



			OK tell me to butt out of this isn't helpful but Timothy can be low in protein and what he needs right now is more muscle. (He looks terrific for a horse who's just done that journey though! ).   If yours is low and he can tolerate alfalfa you could think about going half and half,  or adding a protein source to his hard feed.
.
		
Click to expand...

IME most horses in the US are fed waaay too much protein, and the hay available there is of infinitely better quality than anything we can get here.


----------



## ycbm (24 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			IME most horses in the US are fed waaay too much protein, and the hay available there is of infinitely better quality than anything we can get here.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying but with Timothy it's the grass species,  not the quality.

ETA I also wouldn't feed only one species if i could avoid it.
.


----------



## Cortez (24 October 2022)

ycbm said:



			I get what you're saying but with Timothy it's the grass species,  not the quality.

ETA I also wouldn't feed only one species if i could avoid it.
.
		
Click to expand...

Not looking for an argument in any way, but I fed Timothy hay (in Colorado) for 13 years to 50+ mares, stallions, competing horses and youngstock with excellent results. Michen really doesn't need to worry on that account.


----------



## Caol Ila (24 October 2022)

I never had any problems with keeping weight on Gypsum through the winter when we lived in CO and MA. She was on Timothy hay 100% of the time.

Those problems started here.


----------



## nagblagger (24 October 2022)

Please don't divert this thread by discussing hay, maybe set up another one. This is my 'must read first' thread for updates on both Bog and Ronaldo and sharing their journey.


----------



## tda (24 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Here he is plotting his next move, obvs.

View attachment 101204

Click to expand...

How do they keep youngstock in the USA,  is he going into a herd or staying in the dry lot with neighbours


----------



## Caol Ila (24 October 2022)

Hope young Ronaldo is more settled today.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (24 October 2022)

I hope Ronaldo is starting to settle in! I wouldn't worry to much about his behavior so far, he's only young and is probably a bit shocked and confused by his big move. When I first got my now old pony as a yearling he went through my fence on the first day because I took his new friend out of the field and was stood about 2 foot away on the other side in full view and he just had a total breakdown about it. And you my youngster now who generally is totally laid back and well behaved but as soon as I so much as think please don't show me up now! You can almost guarantee he will do something that makes me look like a completely incompetent muppet that should never have been left in control of a horse!

Really looking forward to seeing more of both of them in their new homes, this thread is the first thing I check now when I get up.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 October 2022)

Thanks all. Your words truly help. 



BBP said:



			Try not to panic, Poor little lad, he’s probably terrified, he doesn’t have the life experience that Bog has to cope with these things. My little yearling jumped a 1m20 fence when he arrived. And then a gate. I’m lucky that rightly or wrongly I could choose to bin off a proper quarantine and put my other horse right next to him. Buying a new youngster can make anyone think WTF have I done, let alone when you add the stress and expense of shipping them across the world, so I think what you are feeling is totally normal.
		
Click to expand...

Good to know 😅 and yes he has no real life experience aside from living in a field with his brothers. He went to a clinic to be gelded and that was sort of a rehearsal for life outside of the field, and he did very well with that. His breeder was impressed to. So he's got brains somewhere in there and isn't totally panicky. 




palo1 said:



			This!! I think it bodes well actually that young Ronaldo sounds more furious than panicky tbh and I am glad that he hasn't obviously hurt himself.  Poor wee man, he will learn how he needs to behave.  He is smart looking so I hope things settle a bit for you now. 

Click to expand...

Well, he didn't hurt himself so he was obviously strategic about it 😅 then was total chill afterward. FWIW he has a half brother who is an expert escape artist with gates and rugs so maybe something runs in the family, idk. 




Cortez said:



			Where are you in Missouri CC? Weirdly, as well as having a stud in Colorado, I then moved it lock stock and barrel to Missouri so am familiar with both new environments - this is strange.

MO is (or was when I was there) not as easy to navigate horse-wise as Colorado, as it seems you are finding.
		
Click to expand...

That is strange! I'm inbetween Kansas City and Columbia. There appear to be more promising stables and possibly some sort of dressage closer to KC, but the commute is just too long for me (over an hour) and there aren't enough hours in the day to make that work. So I'm in a dead zone of sorts. 




HashRouge said:



			I wouldn't worry about any of this, tbh. The striking is only an issue if it carries on once he's had a chance to settle down, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's just a reaction to the whole experience as he'll be quite overwhelmed. It may well be that it never happens again. And the going through the fence panel, again, is not hugely surprising given that he's left his herd, been on an aeroplane, been in quarantine, done a long journey by truck, and has now rocked up in a new place where he can (presumably) hear/ smell other horses, but can't see them. Just try to remind yourself that he's really young and has had zero life experience until now. I'd be surprised if he handled everything perfectly!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, this is all true. As he settles we can do some short groundwork sessions too. 



tda said:



			How do they keep youngstock in the USA,  is he going into a herd or staying in the dry lot with neighbours
		
Click to expand...

Depends where you are in the USA. It's a huge place 😉 Generally in herds though, even with the expensive TB's. Ronaldo will be in a herd. Hard to find a dedicated youngstock herd in this area, or one that's open to outside boarders. His herd has one other young horse and otherwise a mix of ages. They have about 30 acres or so, and there's maybe 10 horses on it. A few Cobs, a Haflinger, a QH or two, and it's a relaxed group. Huge space, 2 roundbales out there, some good tree shelter, and grass (some brome too). 

The barn has 5 or so large fields, with 4 herds. The other fields have 3 to 4 horses and all herds have been quiet the 3 times I've been there. All seem well acclimated and to want for nothing (more than adequate space, hay, water, shelter, some form of grass). Everyone including the oldies (upper 20's) are in good weight with very little or no feed. The grass and hay is tested so the barn owner knows what's in it. It's generally high protein, surprisingly, and that'll be good for a growing horse. No good riding facilities though and hard pressed to find a barn here without barbed wire. Some of the fields at this barn have it...but I can't think of a single place I've seen or viewed without it, unless it's someone's smaller private set up...even then, most have at least one fenceline of the stuff.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 October 2022)

Barn owner will contact me this morning, wish me luck! 🤞Hopefully he didn't party like it's 1999 last night.


----------



## Cortez (24 October 2022)

CC, I had a stud farm in Sturgeon, not far from Columbia. There used to be another Trakehner stud (I bred Trakehners) called Barrtrak Farm near Centralia, MO. KS or St. Louis would be your best bet for civilisation (and by this I mean not TWH/Saddlebred/Western - nowt wrong with these (done well), but probably not what you're looking for?).

My previous farm was in Larkspur, CO. Small world, eh?

P.S. There's always barbed wire. And look out for snapping turtles!


----------



## Tarragon (24 October 2022)

That barn looks amazing! And the countryside. Reminds me of the Barbie Horse Adventure video game my daughters used to play 
So glad that Boggle has arrived safely and looks so well. I am not sure you are going to be able to find time in to fit in any work though, around all that riding


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			CC, I had a stud farm in Sturgeon, not far from Columbia. There used to be another Trakehner stud (I bred Trakehners) called Barrtrak Farm near Centralia, MO. KS or St. Louis would be your best bet for civilisation (and by this I mean not TWH/Saddlebred/Western - nowt wrong with these (done well), but probably not what you're looking for?).

My previous farm was in Larkspur, CO. Small world, eh?

P.S. There's always barbed wire. And look out for snapping turtles!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, if I drive 1hr 30min or so there is civilization. I just don't have the time (between work and whatnot). Maybe on a weekend. Kansas City has a small dressage society and occasional clinics. I have an acquaintance who keeps a horse out that way since she keeps the horse in training and only rides on one weekend day, which isn't my style, and she said there's better stabling and ok instruction out that way.

The one place here that has a decent indoor and outdoor is really lacking in other areas. I'd maybe be open to it if a pasture board spot became available but their stall board is...frightening for a variety of reasons and the new manager is also...frightening and not knowledgeable at all. So you can have the facilities, but terrible care and management. Or have decent management and care but no facilities. The latter is fine for a 1.5 year old. A round pen and a very small unlevel hard and dusty indoor (when ridden in) will do. 

Haven't found a single place that has footing in their outdoor. It's always just...dirt or grass or dirt that was grass. 

In 1.5 years when I'm looking to back him, I may have to reassess. I'm also really hoping that we can be out of here in 2 years. As in... Bye Missouri! 3 years at the latest. This is not a long term place for us for sure! 

There are 2 decent looking horse properties nearby but they don't take in boarders and one quite frankly said she'd never let a member of the surrounding population into her barn, even if they offered her thousands. 

One thing that people will spend money on around here is huge trailers with living quarters. Mega bucks. The horses, their care, and decent training, not so much. I mean, horses are just livestock for many. Not pets. 

I've heard about the turtles. Haven't seen one yet. The amount of roadkill around here is unreal, btw. Never seen anything like it!


----------



## BBP (24 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			CC, I had a stud farm in Sturgeon, not far from Columbia. There used to be another Trakehner stud (I bred Trakehners) called Barrtrak Farm near Centralia, MO. KS or St. Louis would be your best bet for civilisation (and by this I mean not TWH/Saddlebred/Western - nowt wrong with these (done well), but probably not what you're looking for?).

My previous farm was in Larkspur, CO. Small world, eh?

P.S. There's always barbed wire. And look out for snapping turtles!
		
Click to expand...

You weren’t too far from my ‘home’ show ground of Bridlespur!

Snapping turtles and water moccasins!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 October 2022)

Water moccasins :shiver: Nope! Big ol' nope ropes!


----------



## Cortez (24 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Water moccasins :shiver: Nope! Big ol' nope ropes!
		
Click to expand...

Bull snakes were my favourite - HUGE, but not venomous , and they eat rodents. And fluorescent spiders with bodies the size of a 50p coin. Ah Missouri; don't miss it AT ALL.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			Bull snakes were my favourite - HUGE, but not venomous , and they eat rodents. And fluorescent spiders with bodies the size of a 50p coin. Ah Missouri; don't miss it AT ALL.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fine with some snakes...but NOT fine with others. Have seen many spiders, but nothing too crazy yet. Lots of coyotes around the house too. Possums are around as well. 








Will be back later with a Ronaldo Report and hopefully we'll see a Boggle Bulletin later too


----------



## BBP (24 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Water moccasins :shiver: Nope! Big ol' nope ropes!
		
Click to expand...

My sister and I were fishing for minnows in the lake with little fishing nets when we were kids, and she pulled out a small water moccasin. Triggered a lifelong fear of snakes in her. That and finding a rattler under a jump pole in New Mexico!

I think this is why I like the UK and NZ so much 😄


----------



## Caol Ila (24 October 2022)

My mother’s family is from St. Louis. Calling it civilisation is a stretch, lol


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 October 2022)

I've only ever lived in Europe and New England in the states, and this is... different.


----------



## Michen (24 October 2022)

ycbm said:



			OK tell me to butt out of this isn't helpful but Timothy can be low in protein and what he needs right now is more muscle. (He looks terrific for a horse who's just done that journey though! ).   If yours is low and he can tolerate alfalfa you could think about going half and half,  or adding a protein source to his hard feed.
.
		
Click to expand...




Cortez said:



			IME most horses in the US are fed waaay too much protein, and the hay available there is of infinitely better quality than anything we can get here.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both, appreciate all advice. Just going to see how he goes over the next week. I'm definitely needing to rug him even in the heated barn (which didn't drop below 10 this am when it was -3 outside). All the horses were naked even with a trace clip but I'd shoved a 100g on him last minute and actually in the morning he could have been warmer. So a bit to play around with. He is usually a "cold" horse. 

I'm gonna be the crazy english girl that looks like she's over rugging her horse!


----------



## teapot (24 October 2022)

Ah embrace it. If it was me I’d be trying all sorts of things to extend the stereotype.

It’s how my mother survived three years in the early 80s on a US naval base in the middle of nowhere. After being asked repeatedly if the UK had inside the house flushing loos, and electricity (genuinely true story), she started saying how it was so nice not have to leave the house nor light a candle to go for a wee etc 😂


----------



## nagblagger (24 October 2022)

Err sorry Michen - you went and saw Bog this am and did not supply us with our daily dose of photos....we are not happy with you!
CC - learn from Michen's mistake.


----------



## rara007 (24 October 2022)

Yes where’s the photo….!


----------



## ycbm (25 October 2022)

What's the bucket food like M & CC?  We need every detail you know 😁
.


----------



## QuantockHills (25 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Bog says thank you everyone ❤️❤️❤️❤️ He had a welcome party of my housemates and barn staff!

[video]



[\video]

View attachment 101124

Click to expand...

wow - he looks fab and so chilled out!! I've loved following his journey! keep the posts coming please!! and good like CC.... looking forward to your updates as well!

added.... are we going to have the same sort of journey to follow when your dog comes over??


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

ycbm said:



			What's the bucket food like M & CC?  We need every detail you know 😁
.
		
Click to expand...

He is on hygain showtorque. Has plenty in it that I wouldn’t usually go for but he’s tucking into it so I’m just going to see how he goes. Doesn’t seem to have the same straight options here ie I’d like to add linseed but can’t find it.


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

QuantockHills said:



			wow - he looks fab and so chilled out!! I've loved following his journey! keep the posts coming please!! and good like CC.... looking forward to your updates as well!

added.... are we going to have the same sort of journey to follow when your dog comes over??
		
Click to expand...

Sure though she’s probably less exciting 🤣 I’ll hopefully get her over after new year. Annoyingly they won’t let her fly when I need to fly back after Xmas as it’s a busy period so they don’t fly pets as they often get offloaded due to full hold.


----------



## nagblagger (25 October 2022)

Is all ok ...no recent pictures from either of you ?


----------



## Auslander (25 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I’d like to add linseed but can’t find it.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried looking/asking for flaxseed?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2022)

There are quite a few flax products available. Triple Crown sells flax seed, Simply Flax, Omega Flax and Omega Horseshine (used that ages ago) are also flax products. A feed store will often just sell sacks of plain flax seed too.


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

Aha! Thanks both


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2022)

There are tons of feed options, so it's hard to generalize what feed is like here. As a generalization I think soya is used in more feeds here. It wasn't soo common in Germany. Chaff is more common in the UK and not as popular in the US, or even Germany. A lot more ration balancer options here, and those are useful for the more good doer types.

The usual straights are always available (my barn mainly uses straights), maize, barley, oats, alfalfa pellets or cubes (actual cubes), hay pellets, beet pulp, etc.

Supplements are plentiful through a company such as SmartPak or many other retailers.

Mine will get some straights and a vit/min. I just need to talk to the barn owner later because she tests the hay and grazing so I need to get a feel for what it lacks or has a lot of. She said it's usually high in protein, for example.

I think Ronaldo will lose weight this week while being on paddock quarantine. He's not thrilled about it, but thems are the rules. They had an outbreak last year (stomatitus something) so are very cautious. I've also seen a strangles outbreak before, and it ain't pretty. If all seems well, he will go on the field on Saturday. I think he will easily gain it back once he's on the field and into the herd. They're all in good weight and/or fat out there.

After his initial remodeling of his living quarters, he's not thrilled, but doing ok in the paddock. BO checks him frequently. I saw the metal panel and it's literally in half and he hasn't a mark on him and seemed sound yesterday (man, he's got a nice trot). The panel just separated him from another empty paddock. So now he just has both paddocks. Idk, I guess he wanted more of a spacious accommodation.

It's a huge ask to ask him to be alone, and I hate it, but understand it at the same time. I think I'm going to grab some ulcer meds or aloe juice. He's already on some probiotic gut support.

He's semi feral at the moment, but handles reasonably well. Just can't really focus on me, but does lead, back, turn, not jump on me, etc. We had a discussion about being polite when a human removes your halter and not yanking your head out of it as soon as a buckle is undone.

It was down pouring and I forgot my phone, so I'll have to get pictures today. He's probably going to resemble an unfortunate looking mule this week, so bear with me.


----------



## palo1 (25 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			There are tons of feed options, so it's hard to generalize what feed is like here. As a generalization I think soya is used in more feeds here. It wasn't soo common in Germany. Chaff is more common in the UK and not as popular in the US, or even Germany. A lot more ration balancer options here, and those are useful for the more good doer types.

The usual straights are always available (my barn mainly uses straights), maize, barley, oats, alfalfa pellets or cubes (actual cubes), hay pellets, beet pulp, etc.

Supplements are plentiful through a company such as SmartPak or many other retailers.

Mine will get some straights and a vit/min. I just need to talk to the barn owner later because she tests the hay and grazing so I need to get a feel for what it lacks or has a lot of. She said it's usually high in protein, for example.

I think Ronaldo will lose weight this week while being on paddock quarantine. He's not thrilled about it, but thems are the rules. They had an outbreak last year (stomatitus something) so are very cautious. I've also seen a strangles outbreak before, and it ain't pretty. If all seems well, he will go on the field on Saturday. I think he will easily gain it back once he's on the field and into the herd. They're all in good weight and/or fat out there.

After his initial remodeling of his living quarters, he's not thrilled, but doing ok in the paddock. BO checks him frequently. I saw the metal panel and it's literally in half and he hasn't a mark on him and seemed sound yesterday (man, he's got a nice trot). The panel just separated him from another empty paddock. So now he just has both paddocks. Idk, I guess he wanted more of a spacious accommodation.

It's a huge ask to ask him to be alone, and I hate it, but understand it at the same time. I think I'm going to grab some ulcer meds or aloe juice. He's already on some probiotic gut support.

He's semi feral at the moment, but handles reasonably well. Just can't really focus on me, but does lead, back, turn, not jump on me, etc. We had a discussion about being polite when a human removes your halter and not yanking your head out of it as soon as a buckle is undone.

It was down pouring and I forgot my phone, so I'll have to get pictures today. He's probably going to resemble an unfortunate looking mule this week, so bear with me.
		
Click to expand...

This seems really positive @CanteringCarrot.  He sounds intelligent and tough so the nice trot is a really lovely bonus!! I hope you can settle a bit now you are all in one place as it were, as too with @Michen.  Both horses are lucky to have such good ongoing thought and care.  I can't wait to hear USA updates - here on a windy Welsh hillside it is a complete tonic to have news from across the pond lol!!  Both hill pony and domestic horse herd here are literally agog to contemplate the journeys and culture shock of these 2 brave travellers (horses lol but me too re: human travellers).  Bravo all of you!!


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

A few quick photos. Just visited him in the field as I’m heading to the airport in a bit.

I’m feeling a fair bit of guilt tbh. I won’t be back until Thursday and he can’t touch another horse from his turnout (I’m relieved about this compared to other barns I’ve seen photos of because boggle strikes out a lot and I could imagine an injury putting his leg through the bars).

His stable also doesn’t have a neighbour but I chose that as he really hates horses next to him with bars to stick their noses through. Gets very grumpy and possessive.

I just feel sad he has no horsey interaction until summer when they go on pasture in pairs a few hours a week. But even that I’m unsure on as Bear is the only horse I’ve ever managed to turn him out with. And that’s because Bear doesn’t put his ears back ever so Bog feels happy he’s always in charge and doesn’t need to regularly beat him. But he’s always had horses next to him to groom over fence etc and although everything has to be on his terms he did hang with them.

It’s tricky. I suppose the solution is at some point find another Bear but Boggles monthly costs are coming in at nearly 2000 dollars with livery, training (compulsory) and shoes so to double that I’d need to really smash this job 😅

For now I just need to make sure he gets lots of scratches and attention from me. Which is why I feel so guilty he won’t see me tomorrow. I’ve hauled him across the world, taken him from his friend. Told myself he’s best off with me to ease my guilt.

The good news is he seems totally happy and content and not remotely stressed. And the barn is great, lovely people.

Little video too

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/PeygxUu0CV0?feature=share[\video]


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

Also how do I find another Bear lol..

ummm excuse me does your horse EVER put it’s ears back? Nope? Great I’ll have him. Maybe I’m better off buying a goat 😅

Kinda want a mustang though. Lol.


----------



## nagblagger (25 October 2022)

Good excuse to buy another?


----------



## palo1 (25 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Also how do I find another Bear lol..

ummm excuse me does your horse EVER put it’s ears back? Nope? Great I’ll have him. Maybe I’m better off buying a goat 😅

Kinda want a mustang though. Lol.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh yes!! A Mustang would be great and probably cope well with Boggle's world domination plan...


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Good excuse to buy another?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but as per my post it’s only Bear in 5 years of owning Bog, or maybe it’s 6 actually, that’s worked to have him in a field with. Plus the ££££, board is SO expensive here unless he goes on pasture only which I really don’t think will work for him in snow etc.

Can’t believe I ever thought livery in the UK was expensive haha. Now the pound and dollar are basically equal..


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

Argh. Just feel bad. Should have not sold Bear and shipped him too but I’d have had to sleep in stable with them 😂


----------



## Amymay (25 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Argh. Just feel bad. Should have not sold Bear and shipped him too but I’d have had to sleep in stable with them 😂
		
Click to expand...

Bog will be fine.  And you’re bound to buddy up with someone to hack out with, so he’ll get his horsey fix in no time.


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

Amymay said:



			Bog will be fine.  And you’re bound to buddy up with someone to hack out with, so height his horsey fix in no time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amymay ❤️ it would be easier if he wasn’t such a little shit with other horses, he doesn’t help himself!

That said I do think he’s mellowed over the years/since Bear. Maybe 🤣


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2022)

I actually wish I would've bought a Mustang instead of importing this poor PRE baby. Would've been less stress possibly lol and less money. There are some nice Mustangs out there and some with Spanish influence. Buying one through TIP is fairly simple and affordable. Buying from the BLM can be too, but then they're totally feral and have more special requirements. Great hardy little horses though, and some do go on to do great things.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2022)

Bog seems like the strong independent type. I'm sure he will be fine in your abscense, but happy to see you when you return. It'll be a nice little vacation for him to settle in.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			This seems really positive @CanteringCarrot.  He sounds intelligent and tough so the nice trot is a really lovely bonus!! I hope you can settle a bit now you are all in one place as it were, as too with @Michen.  Both horses are lucky to have such good ongoing thought and care.  I can't wait to hear USA updates - here on a windy Welsh hillside it is a complete tonic to have news from across the pond lol!!  Both hill pony and domestic horse herd here are literally agog to contemplate the journeys and culture shock of these 2 brave travellers (horses lol but me too re: human travellers).  Bravo all of you!!
		
Click to expand...


He seems reasonably intelligent. I'm just hoping he can accept or know me as his person eventually. My 10 year old was like an extension of my own body, so it's hard not having that anymore. 

I'm just worried (I worry, it's what I do) that we won't click or will be wrong for each other...or whatever other worse case scenarios my brain likes to make up 🤣


----------



## palo1 (25 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			He seems reasonably intelligent. I'm just hoping he can accept or know me as his person eventually. My 10 year old was like an extension of my own body, so it's hard not having that anymore.

I'm just worried (I worry, it's what I do) that we won't click or will be wrong for each other...or whatever other worse case scenarios my brain likes to make up 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is really hard just taking a horse on and hoping that you can form a partnership.  Young horses learn well though and there was something about this young horse that persuaded you to take him on.  That may have to be enough for now!   But I am sure that at the very least  you will have a partnership of mutual respect which is really a lot more than some animals ever get!!  When I bought my senior horse as a youngster, it was shortly after having lost the dearest, dearest friend.  I knew I wanted a youngster but really struggled to invest emotionally.  Well that young horse was absolutely fine with that and I was able to work with him with real clarity too so that was good for both of us.  I love him so dearly now, have such respect and admiration for his generosity and character that I know that when it is his time to leave, the heartbreak will be no less than for his predecessor.  

I became a much better horse person thanks to this horse too; I really had to listen to him and adapt my own ways, thoughts and habits.  I am eternally grateful for that.  I am sure your young horse will bring much that is good for you - it may not be what you imagine but there is still an exciting journey for both of you.


----------



## palo1 (25 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Thanks Amymay ❤️ it would be easier if he wasn’t such a little shit with other horses, he doesn’t help himself!

That said I do think he’s mellowed over the years/since Bear. Maybe 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Boggle will be fine; if he doesn't like other horses particularly it would potentially be worse for him to be stuck with a paddock pal he loathed! Things will change and you may find a friend comes along naturally, or that he has all he needs as is.  You are doing all you can to make things good for him.


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Bog seems like the strong independent type. I'm sure he will be fine in your abscense, but happy to see you when you return. It'll be a nice little vacation for him to settle in.
		
Click to expand...

I thought of you earlier when he kneed me once the treats stopped. I'm still in that honeymoon phase of being so delighted to see him that everything he does is enchanting. And he knows it! Taking full advantage and he's executing full Boggle cuteness at the moment.


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			Boggle will be fine; if he doesn't like other horses particularly it would potentially be worse for him to be stuck with a paddock pal he loathed! Things will change and you may find a friend comes along naturally, or that he has all he needs as is.  You are doing all you can to make things good for him. 

Click to expand...

Yeah I hope so. Seems silly to not have had the stable where he could touch noses through a window but he just really doesn't like it. Bear used to cran his neck around as he had an open stable and stick his nose through the bars and Bog would just get so angry and annoyed. Same at camps when he had other horses next to him, once at Banfield equestrian he sulked away from his hay all day cos he didn't like his neighbour!

ps thanks, the guilt is ebbing away  I just know if I posted the set up on here as a random person everyone would be horrified lol!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I thought of you earlier when he kneed me once the treats stopped. I'm still in that honeymoon phase of being so delighted to see him that everything he does is enchanting. And he knows it! Taking full advantage and he's executing full Boggle cuteness at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I do just love his character 😂 

I cannot for the life of me get Ronaldo to eat from my hand. Which isn't the worst thing, and to be fair, my last PRE (got him as a green rising 5 year old) also didn't know hand feeding. 

I also forget sometimes that I had a rough start with my last horse. Couldn't catch him so easily the first few days. Couldn't get on him properly for a few weeks...after being dumped twice while attempting to mount, I realized he was terrified and wouldn't let a single person in his back. He'd just run sideways or sort of scurry off away from the rider. He was very wary of people around or behind him too. Such a nervous one, but became the most solid horse to mount.


----------



## nagblagger (25 October 2022)

Maybe Bog wants a girlfriend? he just hasn't found the right one. I'm sure we could start looking for one.
Seriously, Bog will be fine, it sounds as if he is not a sociable animal, gets stressed ( like a lot of humans i know.). You are honoured to be allowed to serve Bog - know your place!

CC a relationship will develop, it takes time and you've only been together a couple of days, try not to worry as Ronaldo may pick up on this. Have you tried holding a bucket of food, does he eat from that? if so put your hand in and give him some of the food. He will soon learn about treats.


----------



## BBP (25 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			He seems reasonably intelligent. I'm just hoping he can accept or know me as his person eventually. My 10 year old was like an extension of my own body, so it's hard not having that anymore. 

I'm just worried (I worry, it's what I do) that we won't click or will be wrong for each other...or whatever other worse case scenarios my brain likes to make up 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I think you just have to drop all your expectations. I bought my yearling this time last year. I had visions of him being like BBP and being in my pocket all the time, but actually a year on he is so independent he really doesn’t give a stuff about me. It’s easy to feel disappointed but I think that will become his greatest strength, he will have the independence and bravery to hack and do all the stuff that BBP worries too much about. So I’m dropping any timeline of expectations for him to become my best mate, let him be a horse and just hang out with no pressure on either of us. The relationship will come over time.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Argh. Just feel bad. Should have not sold Bear and shipped him too but I’d have had to sleep in stable with them 😂
		
Click to expand...

Get a quarter horse. I had one as 'my' horse in the states and loved him, we did everything together and he was just the jolliest little chap. He was bay too to kinda looked like Bear/Bog. Am getting major American Equine Life flash backs reading this thread 🤣


----------



## palo1 (25 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Yeah I hope so. Seems silly to not have had the stable where he could touch noses through a window but he just really doesn't like it. Bear used to cran his neck around as he had an open stable and stick his nose through the bars and Bog would just get so angry and annoyed. Same at camps when he had other horses next to him, once at Banfield equestrian he sulked away from his hay all day cos he didn't like his neighbour!

ps thanks, the guilt is ebbing away  I just know if I posted the set up on here as a random person everyone would be horrified lol!
		
Click to expand...

I have a horse here (my daughter's hill pony) that I would NEVER put in a paddock or next to another in a stable for the pure sake of company - she would simply combust with rage and stress!  She is perfectly 'normal' as a horse but far less tolerant of other horses than most I have met.  Even my very opinionated older horse does 'tolerance' better.  The mare would be absolutely miserable if company were forced on her at close quarters and would likely beat the crap out of another horse or, as Boggle, sulk and refuse to eat if it meant at close quarters.  It really may be safer for Boggle and less stressful for him to have exactly what you do at the moment.  You just have to take what they tell us sometimes, even if it contradicts what we would like lol.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2022)

BBP said:



			I think you just have to drop all your expectations. I bought my yearling this time last year. I had visions of him being like BBP and being in my pocket all the time, but actually a year on he is so independent he really doesn’t give a stuff about me. It’s easy to feel disappointed but I think that will become his greatest strength, he will have the independence and bravery to hack and do all the stuff that BBP worries too much about. So I’m dropping any timeline of expectations for him to become my best mate, let him be a horse and just hang out with no pressure on either of us. The relationship will come over time.
		
Click to expand...

I know. I also just don't know what expectations to have for a horse his age...but if I have none, maybe that solves the problem. 

I think it's just hard transitioning from my last horse to this one.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2022)

Today we walked over to the small indoor area for some scenery change. Walked forward, back, and yielded to pressure to move sideways. Today's new antics included planting and one strike out. I sharply corrected the latter and he took note. I'm not sure if he wanted to strike out or dig at the ground to test it out, but either way, no front hooves come out lack that when the human is attached. Maybe he will really master the Spanish walk later in life, but now is not the time.

I could get him unplanted by pack up or turning, but ultimately he didn't want to go back to his paddock (I get it, dude). As if I didn't feel bad enough about it. I ended up backing him into his paddock and he was like "oh shit, I'm in here somehow" and he was better about taking the halter off today. He then did some impressive gymnastics in protest and settled in. When I left he was resting in his shelter.

I actually don't know if I will be able to catch or bring him in once he goes on the big field with a herd. He might not ever want to leave a herd again. Cross that bridge when we get to it.

He doesn't like his ears touched, but I don't know if that's him or there's something in his ears. They're so hairy and he's not a fan of me looking. He did get better about ear touching by the end of our short session today, and I'll continue it.

I've got a peppermint from the YO and will offer him that later this week. I'll force it into his mouth if he doesn't take it, and usually once they get that taste, they're interested. I've had success in the past with some little treats here and there during training, and always teach them to look away/they cannot nag, hound, or be rude for treats.

The hay here is a nice variety of mixed grasses, same with the pasture. YO doesn't give a toss if he lays on it or wastes it either. He gets as much as he wants.


----------



## Michen (25 October 2022)

Not sure if this is of interest to anyone but thought I’d post the non horsey USA experience so far!

It’s definitely a rollercoaster and mostly a good one. When this was first an “idea” I posted in the club house and it seemed a bit rogue to give up a very good job, a lovely house, amazing close friends all around and a perfect yard/horse set up with lots of eventing and fun. But…I had this weird itchy feeling of “is that it”. 

So I’m definitely getting the odd wave of omg what have I DONE. But mostly that’s related to Boggle. I’m still undecided what would have been more stressful, bringing him over here or leaving him in the UK in someone else’s care and without me. I think the latter- I hope. But it definitely has added a whole other element of heightened emotion to the whole thing because it’s not just my life, it’s his too, and he didn’t get to choose. Though I feel like he’d have said yes!

America. It’s so BIG. Everything. The roads, the shops, Denver airport (where I’m sat now). The food portions, even the sandwiches have 3 x the filling and 3 x the thickness of bread… it’s so bizarre! The vastness of it all is kinda cool, kinda overwhelming and at times a little bit ugly and others beautiful.  But Colorado itself so far has lived up to all my hopes. I didn’t actually visit this place before I moved mainly because I knew I’d arrive and be critical, and I thought I’d talk myself out of it. I figured by seeing it when I got here I was committed and had to get on with whatever I found! Well so far the people have been amazing. Not just my colleague who I’m living with, but the company and every other person I’ve met since being here whether it’s at a store or a restaurant. It feels warm and it feels genuine and cheerful.

I don’t think I’ll ever get used to looking across a road and seeing the mountains. Yesterday they were clear, this morning they are snowcapped. AMAZING. I cannot wait to go skiing (my third love after horses and diving!)

It’s still a big thing to have left all my close friends and family but I’m lucky with where I’ve landed and my living situation. That has made a HUGE difference and I have two wonderful people just upstairs which is a massive comfort. I also have several connections from friends to meet up with (I’m seeing one this weekend) so I have a bit of a head start on the getting to know people front which is cool. Every hour of the day I have a different emotion. Fear, excitement, happy, sad, overwhelmed. But it’s mostly positive and what’s cool is I am loving the intensity of it all. I literally feel like I’ve had life breathed back into me and that’s because I am in a state of constant challenge and frankly, it’s good for me! I got lazy in my easy happy simple UK life. This job is going to make me really up my game and that can only be a positive.

So yeah, bit crazy to have chosen to move to the other side of the world but… so far so good. I’m sure there will be plenty of downs as well as the ups but it’s kinda nice to just embrace it all and enjoy the moments. I am really excited to head back to Mexico over thanksgiving to see some friends, to be 4 hours on a flight away from some of the best diving in the world is a huge plus for me.

I wonder if I ever won’t feel like a tourist, however long I stay.

I feel like as long as Bog is all good I will continue to be too 😊


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2022)

I still feel like a tourist and I've lived in this country before. 

There's also just so much food here. Lots of food. Everywhere. All of the foods.


----------



## SBJT (25 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Not sure if this is of interest to anyone but thought I’d post the non horsey USA experience so far!

It’s definitely a rollercoaster and mostly a good one. When this was first an “idea” I posted in the club house and it seemed a bit rogue to give up a very good job, a lovely house, amazing close friends all around and a perfect yard/horse set up with lots of eventing and fun. But…I had this weird itchy feeling of “is that it”. 

So I’m definitely getting the odd wave of omg what have I DONE. But mostly that’s related to Boggle. I’m still undecided what would have been more stressful, bringing him over here or leaving him in the UK in someone else’s care and without me. I think the latter- I hope. But it definitely has added a whole other element of heightened emotion to the whole thing because it’s not just my life, it’s his too, and he didn’t get to choose. Though I feel like he’d have said yes!

America. It’s so BIG. Everything. The roads, the shops, Denver airport (where I’m sat now). The food portions, even the sandwiches have 3 x the filling and 3 x the thickness of bread… it’s so bizarre! The vastness of it all is kinda cool, kinda overwhelming and at times a little bit ugly and others beautiful.  But Colorado itself so far has lived up to all my hopes. I didn’t actually visit this place before I moved mainly because I knew I’d arrive and be critical, and I thought I’d talk myself out of it. I figured by seeing it when I got here I was committed and had to get on with whatever I found! Well so far the people have been amazing. Not just my colleague who I’m living with, but the company and every other person I’ve met since being here whether it’s at a store or a restaurant. It feels warm and it feels genuine and cheerful.

I don’t think I’ll ever get used to looking across a road and seeing the mountains. Yesterday they were clear, this morning they are snowcapped. AMAZING. I cannot wait to go skiing (my third love after horses and diving!)

It’s still a big thing to have left all my close friends and family but I’m lucky with where I’ve landed and my living situation. That has made a HUGE difference and I have two wonderful people just upstairs which is a massive comfort. I also have several connections from friends to meet up with (I’m seeing one this weekend) so I have a bit of a head start on the getting to know people front which is cool. Every hour of the day I have a different emotion. Fear, excitement, happy, sad, overwhelmed. But it’s mostly positive and what’s cool is I am loving the intensity of it all. I literally feel like I’ve had life breathed back into me and that’s because I am in a state of constant challenge and frankly, it’s good for me! I got lazy in my easy happy simple UK life. This job is going to make me really up my game and that can only be a positive.

So yeah, bit crazy to have chosen to move to the other side of the world but… so far so good. I’m sure there will be plenty of downs as well as the ups but it’s kinda nice to just embrace it all and enjoy the moments. I am really excited to head back to Mexico over thanksgiving to see some friends, to be 4 hours on a flight away from some of the best diving in the world is a huge plus for me.

I wonder if I ever won’t feel like a tourist, however long I stay.

I feel like as long as Bog is all good I will continue to be too 😊
		
Click to expand...

Lol it will take time for you to adjust, and even after 14 years of seeing the Rockies I still love it every day. Think of it like a great adventure to see a different side of living, and horsemanship too. It’s not better or worse, just very different. Just enjoy the ride and take a wait and see approach, Bog will tell you if he’s not happy with something and then you figure it out. It’s a life changing experience that not everyone gets the chance to make, and we’re all rooting for you.


----------



## Caol Ila (26 October 2022)

Dad said A-Basin has one run open (he may have called it the "White Ribbon of Death;" he doesn't bother skiing when it's that limited). You'll have lots of skiing soon.

I miss the Rockies, the CO culture (it is a chill place), the deserts, the horse culture, and the bigness of it. I don't miss the whacko national politics (yeah, I know, but Britain was less whacko when I moved here) or the fires. But I guess being from Boulder, it was a bubble, and I felt like I wanted to get out of the bubble. Last time I was home visiting my parents, I regretted leaving. OH and I discussed the practicalities of moving back, and they kind of suck, especially for him. Like the holiday allowances of US science-based jobs suck. The whole healthcare system sucks. 90+ degree summers suck. Draughts suck. The politics are more whacko than ever. And we have two bloody horses now.

But weed is legal, so swings and roundabouts. And when you've been away for a while, you realize Boulder is still a pretty great bubble.

Those pens are a great turnout system for horses who don't like other horses. Gypsum loved it. She was pretty horrified by the turnout set-ups at most UK barns. The ones at Boggle's barn look super nice.

CC, youngsters are awkward. You don't know who they are. They don't know who they are. If you've gone from an adult horse who's been your partner for years to a yearling or two-year old, it's an abrupt change. Hermosa, at four, seems to be growing into the horse she is, if that makes sense. The BOGOF foal either accelerated or slowed down the process (who knows), but I feel like I finally know who she is.

You'll form a relationship with your wee guy.

A mustang would be sweet, of course. I fancied one for a wee while.


----------



## Michen (26 October 2022)

I had a scarey discussion with someone last night about the 25 guns he owned. I have decided to remain open and curious (whilst having my own views that I’ll keep very quiet!).


----------



## Caol Ila (26 October 2022)

Oh, yeah, the gun culture. Don't miss that either.


----------



## Michen (26 October 2022)

Wow, well I came in to land in Boise, Idaho and couldn't believe what I was seeing. Snow capped endless mountains on one side of the plain then just open wide plains the other. Wondered into downtown with my laptop to do some work and happily perched at a very nice wine bar drinking the best glass of vino I've had this year!

Very content, this is exactly why I wanted to move here. See more places and experience new things.


----------



## SBJT (26 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I had a scarey discussion with someone last night about the 25 guns he owned. I have decided to remain open and curious (whilst having my own views that I’ll keep very quiet!).
		
Click to expand...

You’re far more quiet than me. I actually got into an debate with a guy from PA on that. We ended up agreeing to disagree.


----------



## Michen (26 October 2022)

SBJT said:



			You’re far more quiet than me. I actually got into an debate with a guy from PA on that. We ended up agreeing to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

I figured it's polite to listen and try to understand! And tbf, some of his points, I totally got. It's so ingrained into american culture that it feels silly to not be open to at least hearing different point of views.


----------



## Michen (26 October 2022)

SBJT said:



			Lol it will take time for you to adjust, and even after 14 years of seeing the Rockies I still love it every day. Think of it like a great adventure to see a different side of living, and horsemanship too. It’s not better or worse, just very different. Just enjoy the ride and take a wait and see approach, Bog will tell you if he’s not happy with something and then you figure it out. It’s a life changing experience that not everyone gets the chance to make, and we’re all rooting for you.
		
Click to expand...

It's just beautiful!!! I never thought of America as somewhere to "travel" to, but how wrong was I.


----------



## Red-1 (26 October 2022)

I love Colorado. I found everyone so welcoming, even the Hertz hire guy invited me to dinner with his family (his wife wanted to visit England). I was only there a short time the first time, but made contacts that meant I kept coming back. Only stayed in a B&B a couple of times before having invites into people's homes. So different to our culture. 

BTW, have you tried a KFC? I was a little nonplussed when my friend suggested it, but they are nothing like the UK version. Proper chicken, beautifully cooked and fresh coleslaw, as in really fresh, made from fresh separate ingredients. 

Rather than Denver itself, I loved Fort Collins as a town. It is a university town, so bustling, but just more of a people sized town. I used to travel alone and felt very confident there. It was so relaxed, I could walk the town, find live music, chill with an ice cream. 

As for guns, I was surprised to find that friends all had them, and they were normal, rational people. 

If you can visit Estes Park it is amazing, the air is so clear. Elk walk right through the town early morning, surreal. 

Quite jealous! 

If you go to Arizona, another favourite place is Flagstaff. 

I rode in 105 degree heat and can only say that the lack of humidity means it is a lot more bearable than it would be here. That said, I stopped for fuel one time in Camp Verde in a sand storm and it was like stepping out of the car and into the path of a hot air paint stripper. Enough to make you gasp behind a scarf. Phoenix was also pretty unbearable in summer. 

Loving your updates. Especially Bog's dry lot. I can hear the wind in the pines and smell them too.


----------



## leflynn (26 October 2022)

Love this thread and the journeys you're both on (equine and non), Colarado sounds amazing!


----------



## Annagain (26 October 2022)

You can definitely find Boggle another Bear in terms of temperament. I don't think Bear's that unusual and I'm sure the Barn Owner will listen to your concerns and match him with the right horse.

Both Archie and Wiggy never put their ears back at another horse. Monty was the dominant horse in Archie's field (although not quite as aggressive - if that's the right word - as Bog). I think he was mainly like that as he was scared so didn't want the others near him. Some would try to take him on and they'd be sent packing but he didn't go looking for trouble. 

As Archie was so non-threatening, Monty did let him in and the two became best buds. The other horses in the field push Arch about a bit but wouldn't ever get aggressive towards him, they just don't need to. Now Monty's gone and the herd's re-establishing its pecking order there's been a bit of toing and froing, but Arch isn't involved in it and the others don't feel the need to involve him. They know he'll always be at the bottom so they don't need to keep him down. As a result he leads a pretty happy life - they let him walk past them at the gate without any drama (but will fight amongst each other) and one or two will even let him in for a share of feed - on their terms when they've eaten most of it!

Wiggy's in the other herd and they have a different dynamic - one leader and 5 very subservient horses. None of them ever stand up to the leader or each other. If he's not there it's the politest, friendliest little herd. You can almost hear them saying, "after you" "no, after you" "No, I insist, after you."


----------



## Michen (26 October 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I love Colorado. I found everyone so welcoming, even the Hertz hire guy invited me to dinner with his family (his wife wanted to visit England). I was only there a short time the first time, but made contacts that meant I kept coming back. Only stayed in a B&B a couple of times before having invites into people's homes. So different to our culture.

BTW, have you tried a KFC? I was a little nonplussed when my friend suggested it, but they are nothing like the UK version. Proper chicken, beautifully cooked and fresh coleslaw, as in really fresh, made from fresh separate ingredients.

Rather than Denver itself, I loved Fort Collins as a town. It is a university town, so bustling, but just more of a people sized town. I used to travel alone and felt very confident there. It was so relaxed, I could walk the town, find live music, chill with an ice cream.

As for guns, I was surprised to find that friends all had them, and they were normal, rational people.

If you can visit Estes Park it is amazing, the air is so clear. Elk walk right through the town early morning, surreal.

Quite jealous!

If you go to Arizona, another favourite place is Flagstaff.

I rode in 105 degree heat and can only say that the lack of humidity means it is a lot more bearable than it would be here. That said, I stopped for fuel one time in Camp Verde in a sand storm and it was like stepping out of the car and into the path of a hot air paint stripper. Enough to make you gasp behind a scarf. Phoenix was also pretty unbearable in summer.

Loving your updates. Especially Bog's dry lot. I can hear the wind in the pines and smell them too.
		
Click to expand...

Hey! Ok so no KFC let but I'll make sure to try it. Can't believe the number of restaurants and the sheer amount of food still.

I definitley want to get to FC. Heading to Boulder at the weekend! I am compiling a list so putting the places you are mentioning on it 

I really am loving everything about it so far!


----------



## Denali (26 October 2022)

I love following along!  Michen, do try the kfc. Specifically the chicken bowl.  I’ll be in your shoes soon only the opposite with moving to the UK.  😂 this thread is really great beyond boggle doing so well here.  I’m so glad he and you are settled!  

I look forward to more boggle/michen updates!


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

Denali said:



			I love following along!  Michen, do try the kfc. Specifically the chicken bowl.  I’ll be in your shoes soon only the opposite with moving to the UK.  😂 this thread is really great beyond boggle doing so well here.  I’m so glad he and you are settled! 

I look forward to more boggle/michen updates!
		
Click to expand...

ah thanks I’ll keep them coming! Where are you moving from, sorry if I missed that. 


Look forward to where I get on him 🤣 I wouldn’t usually think twice about hopping on after a few weeks off but I have no idea what to expect from him with everything and he’s had this glint in his eye that tells me I may be in trouble.


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

Ohhh no I just had the KFC and not impressed. Though it came with a “biscuit, mash and gravy”’which I did weirdly enjoy. The chicken I didn’t think was any better than the UK and the coleslaw way too sweet!

That said I hadn’t had one in the UK in about a decade so maybe I don’t remember how bad it was 🤣 they did offer it extra crispy which I declined. Maybe where I went wrong…

I did still eat the whole thing though 🤣 had a bucket.


----------



## PurBee (27 October 2022)

Biscuits and gravy i had in california - i stuffed loads of ‘quick mix’ packets of the stuff into my luggage returning home it was that addictive! 😂 
I never tried the kfc, but became addicted to veggie burrito’s - the mexican influence with take-out food in california was/is quite widespread…i loved it, fairly healthy ‘take-away’ food options in comparison to uk ‘take-away’ greasy/fatty food.


----------



## Northern Hare (27 October 2022)

Hi Michen, On the subject of places to visit, we did the "Grand Circle" route in a hired Mini Winnibego RV a few years ago, which was amazing. It was about 3k miles starting and finishing in Las Vegas and heading out to Grand Canyon North Rim, then the route took in a whole host of stunning National Parks (Zion, Moab, Canyonlands, Arches, Grand Canyon etc) before heading back via GC South Rim, it was the best holiday ever.

One of our favourites was a town called Moab which is next to Arches National Park, home to the stunning Delicate Arch. Moab is very prosperous which made sense when we spotted the high street was called "Uranium Street"!! It's about 350 miles to the west of Denver towards Vegas, so perhaps if you were heading west it would be a good place to visit?

Also, you can buy a National Parks Annual Pass for $80 to get you into all the NP's - here's the link to their website, showing Arches NP...

US National Parks Service


----------



## Moobli (27 October 2022)

Wow!  Epic thread.  I’ve enjoyed every post.  Those photos of Colorado are just amazing!  Boggle is a star!  I’ve thoroughly enjoyed the whole adventure so far and can’t wait for updates. I’m especially looking forward to your hacking and hiking pics and really look forward to seeing how Pepper enjoys it when she joins you.  What a rollercoaster!  I’ll live vicariously through your descriptions and photos.  Keep them coming please 😁


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

Northern Hare said:



			Hi Michen, On the subject of places to visit, we did the "Grand Circle" route in a hired Mini Winnibego RV a few years ago, which was amazing. It was about 3k miles starting and finishing in Las Vegas and heading out to Grand Canyon North Rim, then the route took in a whole host of stunning National Parks (Zion, Moab, Canyonlands, Arches, Grand Canyon etc) before heading back via GC South Rim, it was the best holiday ever.

One of our favourites was a town called Moab which is next to Arches National Park, home to the stunning Delicate Arch. Moab is very prosperous which made sense when we spotted the high street was called "Uranium Street"!! It's about 350 miles to the west of Denver towards Vegas, so perhaps if you were heading west it would be a good place to visit?

Also, you can buy a National Parks Annual Pass for $80 to get you into all the NP's - here's the link to their website, showing Arches NP...

US National Parks Service

Click to expand...

Amazing thank you!!!


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

Oh man the crazy temps are already screwing with my head. So the barn inside never drops below 4 degrees as it's heated. But outside today its below zero and snowing. I use a liner system which I think is causing the guys who work there (english not first language), a fair bit of confusion lol!!!

I have no idea how to rug him either as he could go out in zero degrees early am then it's 15 degrees by 1pm.

I think as a general rule of thumb he has whatever liner on then a thicker outdoor gets put on when he goes out, and a thinner indoor for when he comes in. But that doesn't really work when the barn dips down overnight. 

My brain is fried...and he's not clipped (but not in full winter fuzzies either). He is being rugged way more than the other horses and does seem to be feeling the cold. I'm reluctant to clip him plus no one seems to do a full clip, but he hates getting sweaty! Argh!

I'm sad because there's heavy snow at the barn today but I can't get there until later, I wanted to see Bog's reaction when he went out in it!!!


----------



## nagblagger (27 October 2022)

And we want pictures of Bog in the snow. (Sorry can't advise about rugs.)

CC are things settling?


----------



## SBJT (27 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Oh man the crazy temps are already screwing with my head. So the barn inside never drops below 4 degrees as it's heated. But outside today its below zero and snowing. I use a liner system which I think is causing the guys who work there (english not first language), a fair bit of confusion lol!!!

I have no idea how to rug him either as he could go out in zero degrees early am then it's 15 degrees by 1pm.

I think as a general rule of thumb he has whatever liner on then a thicker outdoor gets put on when he goes out, and a thinner indoor for when he comes in. But that doesn't really work when the barn dips down overnight.

My brain is fried...and he's not clipped (but not in full winter fuzzies either). He is being rugged way more than the other horses and does seem to be feeling the cold. I'm reluctant to clip him plus no one seems to do a full clip, but he hates getting sweaty! Argh!

I'm sad because there's heavy snow at the barn today but I can't get there until later, I wanted to see Bog's reaction when he went out in it!!!
		
Click to expand...

Same problem, we rug for towards the upper temp. Temps can increase and decrease 20 deg C per day. Since he’s inside at night then go for the higher temp. So long as he has hay he can eat and run around for a couple of hours to keep warm. If he has shelter too, which he probably does then that should be okay.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## palo1 (27 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Oh man the crazy temps are already screwing with my head. So the barn inside never drops below 4 degrees as it's heated. But outside today its below zero and snowing. I use a liner system which I think is causing the guys who work there (english not first language), a fair bit of confusion lol!!!

I have no idea how to rug him either as he could go out in zero degrees early am then it's 15 degrees by 1pm.

I think as a general rule of thumb he has whatever liner on then a thicker outdoor gets put on when he goes out, and a thinner indoor for when he comes in. But that doesn't really work when the barn dips down overnight.

My brain is fried...and he's not clipped (but not in full winter fuzzies either). He is being rugged way more than the other horses and does seem to be feeling the cold. I'm reluctant to clip him plus no one seems to do a full clip, but he hates getting sweaty! Argh!

I'm sad because there's heavy snow at the barn today but I can't get there until later, I wanted to see Bog's reaction when he went out in it!!!
		
Click to expand...


I hope it makes you feel better to remember that even 1/2 an inch of snow in the UK results in total chaos and the collapse of civilised life as we know it!! The fact that you will be able to get to the barn in SNOW may be a revelation to some folk lol.  Sounds wonderful - can't advise re: rugging though advice to rug for the higher temperature makes sense to me, especially if Bog will always be in at night atm and can be warm and dry with plenty to eat then.


----------



## Denali (27 October 2022)

I haven’t lived in Colorado but New England can have similar temperature swings.  I always would rug based on the highest temperature.  I would rather have them chilly or a bit cold for a while than overheating for any length of time.  

That is interesting about the KFC, maybe I will scratch that off my list of things to try to see the difference in the UK vs the US.

@Michen try a chicken bowl.  That’s my KFC go to.  It sits heavy after you eat it but I never have regrets 😂.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 October 2022)

Gypsum was not clipped and lived in a rain sheet when we were Colorado. I did not have an insulated turn-out rug - not one - to my name until I moved to the UK. 

When I lived in New England, where it is f&(*cking cold, I added a rug liner to my 0g rug. 

People here thought I was insane.

KFC, like all American fast food restaurants, sucks.


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Gypsum was not clipped and lived in a rain sheet when we were Colorado. I did not have an insulated turn-out rug - not one - to my name until I moved to the UK.

When I lived in New England, where it is f&(*cking cold, I added a rug liner to my 0g rug.

People here thought I was insane.

KFC, like all American fast food restaurants, sucks.
		
Click to expand...

well bog is definitely nothing like Gypsum, no point comparing. He runs cold, he always has and he needs all the help he can get to keep weight on


----------



## nagblagger (27 October 2022)

Pictures of snow and the scenery - i await in anticipation.


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Pictures of snow and the scenery - i await in anticipation.
		
Click to expand...

Aha fingers crossed I can get to the barn later.... should be fine I'm told!! I am very excited to get on Bog this weekend. I'm sure he is very excited to bounce me around a bit and ensure I have a stitch the entire time.


----------



## Denali (27 October 2022)

Michen said:



			well bog is definitely nothing like Gypsum, no point comparing. He runs cold, he always has and he needs all the help he can get to keep weight on
		
Click to expand...

Keep in mind that rain sheets are great for rain, but not necessary and don’t help if it’s just chilly.  They actually do a disservice.  

I had a cold running guy and I would do the following:

gortex sheet at 35

sheet and fleece at 20

sheet fleece and Pima loft liner at 10 and  below.  
Plus all the hay.  He wasn’t a big hay eater which was wicked frustrating.  But his winter coat eventually got thicker over the years.  

just wanted to give you a starting point.  Also if the snow just sits on his back he’s warm enough.


----------



## nagblagger (27 October 2022)

I'll certainly look forward to some action shots or video, make sure someone else is there to record the event.


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

Denali said:



			Keep in mind that rain sheets are great for rain, but not necessary and don’t help if it’s just chilly.  They actually do a disservice. 

I had a cold running guy and I would do the following:

gortex sheet at 35

sheet and fleece at 20

sheet fleece and Pima loft liner at 10 and  below. 
Plus all the hay.  He wasn’t a big hay eater which was wicked frustrating.  But his winter coat eventually got thicker over the years. 

just wanted to give you a starting point.  Also if the snow just sits on his back he’s warm enough.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, I would never put a rain sheet on for warmth. Just flattens the hair with no insultation!

I will need to be rugging him more, not less, than he had in the UK.


----------



## Denali (27 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Exactly, I would never put a rain sheet on for warmth. Just flattens the hair with no insultation!

I will need to be rugging him more, not less, than he had in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

If he’s a good hay eater, unlike my guy, he will be okay.  Sorry the temps were all in F and not C. 

Like us the temp drop is the biggest thing. I fly to Scotland tomorrow and I’m sure I’ll look strange being bundle up but is a 20 degree drop for me.

My hard keeper did well on orchard grass pellets.  I’d make a mash for him.  I buy the standlee brand. I would add that to his grain and I fed him lunch in the winter of his orchard grass and a pound of triple crown 30%.  His breakfast and dinner was a grain they no longer sell here.  This also was a horse at my house, so maybe give him a snack when you go.


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

Denali said:



			If he’s a good hay eater, unlike my guy, he will be okay.  Sorry the temps were all in F and not C.

Like us the temp drop is the biggest thing. I fly to Scotland tomorrow and I’m sure I’ll look strange being bundle up but is a 20 degree drop for me.

My hard keeper did well on orchard grass pellets.  I’d make a mash for him.  I buy the standlee brand. I would add that to his grain and I fed him lunch in the winter of his orchard grass and a pound of triple crown 30%.  His breakfast and dinner was a grain they no longer sell here.  This also was a horse at my house, so maybe give him a snack when you go.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good shout. he's never liked grass nuts but I wonder if he will now he doesn't have grass. He could have a tub in his stable to nibble on whenever


----------



## Denali (27 October 2022)

Michen said:



			That's a good shout. he's never liked grass nuts but I wonder if he will now he doesn't have grass. He could have a tub in his stable to nibble on whenever
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I’m still not sure what nuts are but have an idea.  Do you feed them straight out of the bag?  If they are hard, try soaking.  Again I’m learning so sorry.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 October 2022)

LOL. She was the hardest of hard keepers. Took everything I had (including insulated bloody rugs) to get to March without looking like an RSPCA case. Not in CO, though. I think the hay was better. Scotland was a bloody nightmare.

Why do you think I bought a Highland and a PRE? Fancied the problem in the other direction, for a change.


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			LOL. She was the hardest of hard keepers. Took everything I had (including insulated bloody rugs) to get to March without looking like an RSPCA case. Not in CO, though. I think the hay was better. Scotland was a bloody nightmare.

Why do you think I bought a Highland and a PRE? Fancied the problem in the other direction, for a change.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but clearly didn't feel the cold- which Bog is, already.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 October 2022)

FWIW I could never get my last horse to consistently eat grass nuts. Some of them just don't.

I went to see Ronaldo at lunchtime and decided to go into the roundpen for some very light lunging. Normally, I wouldn't lunge him at all, but just wanted to give him a little something to do outside of his quarantine pen.

The roundpen was full of grass that was very distracting. He lunged nicely to the left for 3 or 4 times around, but doesn't get the concept to the right and kept wanting to dive for grass. He doesn't give a single F about whips, and I know this because we tried to make him and his brothers move around their field a bit when I was looking at them (to buy) and he was generally the one that was least motivated by the whip.

So it was hard to lunge him with the grass and keep him moving forward. I didn't want the YO to think I was abusing my horse and getting too aggressive with the whip. I probably could've lit a firework off behind him and maybe he would've scooted a step, or not. So I need to lunge him in the small indoor where there is no grass. I just want 2 or 3 times around to the right, and I'll call it a day. I'm not for lunging young horses but it can be useful (to evaluate lameness for example) so I just want him to get the jist of it. He's never lunged before but instantly got the point to the left. I would've let him free in the roundpen, but I don't know that he respects the metal panels.

No planting today while leading, striking out, or rudely pulling himself out of his halter when I go to remove it. He's smart and registers and remembers lessons. He also strikes me as the type that's not going to give a whole lot of f*cks. I may have to turn up his sensitivity later on, but we'll see how he is. I used to have to turn the sensitivity down on my last one! Ronaldo is also naturally curious vs Spooky, it seems.

Poor dude whinnied when I left, and he's desperate for company, but he just needs to hold on until Saturday morning. Then he can be in a herd again. He's actually doing pretty darn good, all things considered.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 October 2022)

You'll find that the dry cold is very different. Anyway, I don't know how you would deal with a heated barn. Lots of rug changes? I did say I am not a fan.

In a not heated barn, I would chuck them in 200g blanket and leave them in it. I find that it's enough insulation to keep them warm but they won't cook with sudden temperature changes. I'd say look at what the natives do, but I don't trust the natives here because everyone over-rugs.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 October 2022)

I have no idea what to do re rugging. I'm just going to not rug and see what happens... But I also don't know this horse well and he's a youngster and can just live naturally (no need to clip). I do want to introduce him to the concept of a rug though, just in case. Maybe I can grab a cheap one for practice. No idea re his size. 

I think the easiest thing at a boarding barn is to have a liner and changeable shell, perhaps. Or different blankets, but make sure they are all different colors do easy to differentiate, and then leave instructions on the stall door perhaps.


----------



## teapot (27 October 2022)

Was just about to say colour coded rugs or tags, and some instructions (perhaps translated if English isn't the first language, or at least see how barn owner manages that aspect) wouldn't be a bad idea, especially so if they're doing the rugging pre turn out. You know him best and you're also paying a fair amount for a service, do (and ask for) what Boggle needs, they'll learn it soon enough 

Used tags in my old job, it prevented so much hassle when it came to horses going out in the right rug etc, or indeed livery rugs being used on school horses... ahem.


----------



## druid (27 October 2022)

Horses are different, I'm sure Michen has plenty of experience looking after Bog by now! Plus there's some really nice American blanket brands....I feel like he needs Baker Plaid in his life to fully embrace HJer life in USA!

If he does struggle with weight we used Triple Crown Senior for almost everything that needed extra calories at the clinic and no one turned a nose up at it.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 October 2022)

Duuuude. Boggle does need a Baker blanket!


----------



## Michen (27 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			You'll find that the dry cold is very different. Anyway, I don't know how you would deal with a heated barn. Lots of rug changes? I did say I am not a fan.

In a not heated barn, I would chuck them in 200g blanket and leave them in it. I find that it's enough insulation to keep them warm but they won't cook with sudden temperature changes. I'd say look at what the natives do, but I don't trust the natives here because everyone over-rugs.
		
Click to expand...

But he's in dry cold.. and is not as warm as expected given his current fluff level. He is colder than norm.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 October 2022)

To be fair, I have zero clue what posh CO barns do.

My MA barn was quite posh, but MA does cold in a way CO does not. Everyone had those duvet things for stable rugs and X00g (depending on them and their horse) turnout rugs. The staff would change the rugs as per owners' instructions, but they (hah... me at one point) were mostly students since it was the uni barn, so there was less of a language barrier, and at any rate, everyone expected to be doing it.

My CO barn did not rug as SOP. Most horses were unclipped and unrugged. We were a very different type of outfit to Michen's barn. Gypsum was an exception because she did feel the cold and was a grumpy bitch if cold and wet. But I had to keep it as simple as possible because our lovely barn staff (who were from Mexico) had limited English and did not want to f*ck around with owners' rug faff more than they had to. That stuff wasn't in the barn culture, and it was a hassle if you did want to rug.

I'd ask on COTH or see what your fellow boarders are doing.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (27 October 2022)

Michen said:



			But he's in dry cold.. and is not as warm as expected given his current fluff level. He is colder than norm.
		
Click to expand...

Each horse is individual and you know your horse. Continue to rug him with what you deem suitable. 🙂 The other barn horses will be use to the temps.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (27 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			FWIW I could never get my last horse to consistently eat grass nuts. Some of them just don't.

I went to see Ronaldo at lunchtime and decided to go into the roundpen for some very light lunging. Normally, I wouldn't lunge him at all, but just wanted to give him a little something to do outside of his quarantine pen.

The roundpen was full of grass that was very distracting. He lunged nicely to the left for 3 or 4 times around, but doesn't get the concept to the right and kept wanting to dive for grass. He doesn't give a single F about whips, and I know this because we tried to make him and his brothers move around their field a bit when I was looking at them (to buy) and he was generally the one that was least motivated by the whip.

So it was hard to lunge him with the grass and keep him moving forward. I didn't want the YO to think I was abusing my horse and getting too aggressive with the whip. I probably could've lit a firework off behind him and maybe he would've scooted a step, or not. So I need to lunge him in the small indoor where there is no grass. I just want 2 or 3 times around to the right, and I'll call it a day. I'm not for lunging young horses but it can be useful (to evaluate lameness for example) so I just want him to get the jist of it. He's never lunged before but instantly got the point to the left. I would've let him free in the roundpen, but I don't know that he respects the metal panels.

No planting today while leading, striking out, or rudely pulling himself out of his halter when I go to remove it. He's smart and registers and remembers lessons. He also strikes me as the type that's not going to give a whole lot of f*cks. I may have to turn up his sensitivity later on, but we'll see how he is. I used to have to turn the sensitivity down on my last one! Ronaldo is also naturally curious vs Spooky, it seems.

Poor dude whinnied when I left, and he's desperate for company, but he just needs to hold on until Saturday morning. Then he can be in a herd again. He's actually doing pretty darn good, all things considered.

View attachment 101404

Click to expand...

He looks really lovely! Loving seeing photos of him and Bog in their new homes.


----------



## Denali (27 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Duuuude. Boggle does need a Baker blanket!
		
Click to expand...

I hate to burst y’all’s bubble but baker is t what it was.  Y’all can pry mine out of my cold dead hands 😂

ETA region makes a difference yes but boggle will tell you what he needs.  Just make sure the barn staff know y’all a both on a learning curve. 
As a border, my blankets of different weights were all a different color and I had a small wipe off board outside my stall with the temp ranges of when each should go on with a 10 degree gap so they weren’t hot.

I love seeing pictures of your boy CC!


----------



## ponynutz (27 October 2022)

Is there an opportunity to layer rugs and get someone else at the yard or YO to remove layers as it gets warmer throughout the day (then you can re-layer in the evening/night)?

This might be advice for when you've been there longer and have made friends/know who's at the yard when.


----------



## SBJT (27 October 2022)

Michen said:



			But he's in dry cold.. and is not as warm as expected given his current fluff level. He is colder than norm.
		
Click to expand...

TBF (and I hate to use that good ole English statement), he had just travelled around the world. Although I don’t have much exp there, i would imagine it does take it time to adjust to a completely different climate and setup and he probably is used to extra rugging. As always you know your horse best.


----------



## HashRouge (27 October 2022)

SBJT said:



			TBF (and I hate to use that good ole English statement), he had just travelled around the world. Although I don’t have much exp there, i would imagine it does take it time to adjust to a completely different climate and setup and he probably is used to extra rugging. As always you know your horse best.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was thinking this. Plus even though he looks well, he might be feeling some side effects from his journey and will certainly be adjusting to a different climate (especially as UK autumn has been very mild). I'd rug him as you feel he needs and not worry too much about what others are doing. You may find he needs a bit less once he has adjusted, or you may not.

Significant temperature changes are really difficult to deal with when it comes to rugging, especially with a horse who is feeling the cold so needs rugging for the colder temperatures. Are multiple rug changes a day possible at your barn? i.e. he could go out with two turnouts on, then have the top one taken off when it warms up a bit, and have a lighter stable rug on when he first comes in, then a heavier one added on top later on? Or something similar with your liner system. I know when I was a groom on a pro SJ yard, we did a lot of rug changing and adding/ removing layers during the day, and I'm imagining your full care set up probably allows for similar. I know you say it warms up a lot during the day, but I wonder if he doesn't feel it as much in his turnout pen as it looks like it's under the trees, so maybe the shade means it is cooler?


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Have we just moved to the most beautiful place on earth?

He has gained a little condition back I think.

Also I’m afraid he used up all his lives and got bollocked for dragging me. Then spent a while with his top lip hanging over his bottom. He gets so upset when he’s told off, ridiculous prince 🤣

[video]



[\video]


----------



## rara007 (28 October 2022)

Thanks for the update! What are the other horses there like…?


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

rara007 said:



			Thanks for the update! What are the other horses there like…?
		
Click to expand...

My initial thoughts are “big”!!! Big and chunky. There’s a beautiful little grey Arab though and an amazing buckskin quarter horse.


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

HashRouge said:



			Yes I was thinking this. Plus even though he looks well, he might be feeling some side effects from his journey and will certainly be adjusting to a different climate (especially as UK autumn has been very mild). I'd rug him as you feel he needs and not worry too much about what others are doing. You may find he needs a bit less once he has adjusted, or you may not.

Significant temperature changes are really difficult to deal with when it comes to rugging, especially with a horse who is feeling the cold so needs rugging for the colder temperatures. Are multiple rug changes a day possible at your barn? i.e. he could go out with two turnouts on, then have the top one taken off when it warms up a bit, and have a lighter stable rug on when he first comes in, then a heavier one added on top later on? Or something similar with your liner system. I know when I was a groom on a pro SJ yard, we did a lot of rug changing and adding/ removing layers during the day, and I'm imagining your full care set up probably allows for similar. I know you say it warms up a lot during the day, but I wonder if he doesn't feel it as much in his turnout pen as it looks like it's under the trees, so maybe the shade means it is cooler?
		
Click to expand...

Yep they will I think put a second rug on at night check but I'm just trying to keep things easy and simple. And it's not ideal to remove a liner when he comes in then put one back on underneath later on!

I think the heated barn is throwing me but today inside there it was 10 degrees. It's set to not drop below 4. Every horse was unrugged (and some had a trace type clip) and Boggle is in 200g. Well actually, he would be in 200g in that temp at home too albiet he'd be more clipped.

What makes it tricky is sometimes the outdoor temp will be much lower than the barn and stay that way, sometimes it will go up to much higher. So there's no blanket rug more for outside then swap to this inside rule that I can write up for the guys who are rugging.

What I'm gonna do is just be there both ends while I can (I will be away for 4 days for the mid and third week in November). Then I can work out what Bog does/doesn't need. I don't know whether to get him clipped in three days when a lady is coming or not, in some ways it'll be easier as then I can work the rugging out further whilst I'm here. In others it may throw a new spanner in the works when I want to keep him warm and he may need to self regulate the odd time I get it wrong. Though, if he's clipped, I can over rug with less concern I guess.

I was thinking of doing an irish clip.


----------



## rara007 (28 October 2022)

When I was in New York some of the horses had literal charts with what rug for what temperature on their stables. I’d be tempted to leave him pretty fluffy (Irish clip maximum) and see how he adjusts over time, if he’s not getting too hot once he starts working. The move and climate change will have him in pony jet-lag body systems wise for a while longer. I have a friend whos dun Connie has been with her in Wales, London, Florida, Kentucky, Arizona and now California!


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

rara007 said:



			When I was in New York some of the horses had literal charts with what rug for what temperature on their stables. I’d be tempted to leave him pretty fluffy (Irish clip maximum) and see how he adjusts over time, if he’s not getting too hot once he starts working. The move and climate change will have him in pony jet-lag body systems wise for a while longer. I have a friend whos dun Connie has been with her in Wales, London, Florida, Kentucky, Arizona and now California!
		
Click to expand...

There is a barn chart! It's great! Just doesn't fit Boggle  That's awesome re dun connie. Bog can only dream of being so well travelled.

He is raring to go and get out on those trails though as he showed me tonight.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 October 2022)

Aw, I love Boggle. He's such a keen bean!


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Aw, I love Boggle. He's such a keen bean!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm yes. Keen and cheeky. The outrage when I went to pat another horse, and then the banging at the door because I was standing away from him filming and not in reaching distance...


https://youtube.com/shorts/xfo7AsAtpiI?feature=share


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Hmm yes. Keen and cheeky. The outrage when I went to pat another horse, and then the banging at the door because I was standing away from him filming and not in reaching distance...

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/xfo7AsAtpiI?[\video]
		
Click to expand...

Can't be mad at that face! He's too cute. 

He's the king and he's also a fancy imported horse now 😜


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Can't be mad at that face! He's too cute.

He's the king and he's also a fancy imported horse now 😜
		
Click to expand...

God I know he's so fricking cute and he's literally doubled the cuteness. I don't know if it's because he's missing Bear, or he's being a bit clingy cos it's all new (but I'm getting zero nervousness from him), but he's just ramping it up big time. Today he was doing his begging thing with his leg just because I itched his side where he showed me was itchy.... he begs often but never for that!

Sorry... video overkill... but he really is ridiculous.

[video]



[\video]


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 October 2022)

I love his ridiculousness though!


----------



## SBJT (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Yep they will I think put a second rug on at night check but I'm just trying to keep things easy and simple. And it's not ideal to remove a liner when he comes in then put one back on underneath later on!

I think the heated barn is throwing me but today inside there it was 10 degrees. It's set to not drop below 4. Every horse was unrugged (and some had a trace type clip) and Boggle is in 200g. Well actually, he would be in 200g in that temp at home too albiet he'd be more clipped.

What makes it tricky is sometimes the outdoor temp will be much lower than the barn and stay that way, sometimes it will go up to much higher. So there's no blanket rug more for outside then swap to this inside rule that I can write up for the guys who are rugging.

What I'm gonna do is just be there both ends while I can (I will be away for 4 days for the mid and third week in November). Then I can work out what Bog does/doesn't need. I don't know whether to get him clipped in three days when a lady is coming or not, in some ways it'll be easier as then I can work the rugging out further whilst I'm here. In others it may throw a new spanner in the works when I want to keep him warm and he may need to self regulate the odd time I get it wrong. Though, if he's clipped, I can over rug with less concern I guess.

I was thinking of doing an irish clip.
		
Click to expand...

Only thing with clipping is trail riding in low temps. Just a thought, makes for an interesting ride. I don’t do it anymore because of that reason and I like to ride outside on a ‘nice’ day.


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

SBJT said:



			Only thing with clipping is trail riding in low temps. Just a thought, makes for an interesting ride. I don’t do it anymore because of that reason and I like to ride outside on a ‘nice’ day.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but I have to be realistic that 75% of the time over winter I'll be riding indoors. And if he's being schooled properly he will sweat, and a really sweaty Boggle is no fun.

Guess I'll layer up on the exercise sheets, maybe I can invent a heated one


----------



## SEL (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Yeah but I have to be realistic that 75% of the time over winter I'll be riding indoors. And if he's being schooled properly he will sweat, and a really sweaty Boggle is no fun.

Guess I'll layer up on the exercise sheets, maybe I can invent a heated one 

Click to expand...

Catago are lovely bottom warmers.

I'd probably be asking for a 200g stable rug and then seeing if they could pop a 50g or 100g outer rug over it depending on weather. My PSSM horse had those kind of instructions when I wasn't there. Just had to tell people to ignore what every other horse had on, she was "special". Jealous of you actually being able to do stuff in snow without UK road carnage.


----------



## Peglo (28 October 2022)

Loving the Bog videos. He definitely looks like he wants to get out and explore.

I also can’t get over how clean the stables are. There’s not even a cobweb!! Where’s all the spiders?


----------



## BBP (28 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			FWIW I could never get my last horse to consistently eat grass nuts. Some of them just don't.

I went to see Ronaldo at lunchtime and decided to go into the roundpen for some very light lunging. Normally, I wouldn't lunge him at all, but just wanted to give him a little something to do outside of his quarantine pen.

The roundpen was full of grass that was very distracting. He lunged nicely to the left for 3 or 4 times around, but doesn't get the concept to the right and kept wanting to dive for grass. He doesn't give a single F about whips, and I know this because we tried to make him and his brothers move around their field a bit when I was looking at them (to buy) and he was generally the one that was least motivated by the whip.

So it was hard to lunge him with the grass and keep him moving forward. I didn't want the YO to think I was abusing my horse and getting too aggressive with the whip. I probably could've lit a firework off behind him and maybe he would've scooted a step, or not. So I need to lunge him in the small indoor where there is no grass. I just want 2 or 3 times around to the right, and I'll call it a day. I'm not for lunging young horses but it can be useful (to evaluate lameness for example) so I just want him to get the jist of it. He's never lunged before but instantly got the point to the left. I would've let him free in the roundpen, but I don't know that he respects the metal panels.

No planting today while leading, striking out, or rudely pulling himself out of his halter when I go to remove it. He's smart and registers and remembers lessons. He also strikes me as the type that's not going to give a whole lot of f*cks. I may have to turn up his sensitivity later on, but we'll see how he is. I used to have to turn the sensitivity down on my last one! Ronaldo is also naturally curious vs Spooky, it seems.

Poor dude whinnied when I left, and he's desperate for company, but he just needs to hold on until Saturday morning. Then he can be in a herd again. He's actually doing pretty darn good, all things considered.

View attachment 101404

Click to expand...

I like reading about different approaches. I haven’t lunged mine at all, but I am teaching him to move away from light pressure. With my young horse I did a bit of a U turn recently and decided that we didn’t really have enough of a connection and ‘draw’ for me to be sending him off and away with a whip. He already isn’t bothered by my company. Don’t get me wrong, he’s a lovely, sweet, polite little horse and not shut down at all, but he doesn’t value my company. So I figured i want to build the draw before the drive. Whereas BBP always was really strongly drawn to me to I could work on drive straight away. (I’m sounding very ‘NH cult’ there!). I doubt you will have to turn up the sensitivity on yours, it’s already there, it’s just learning how to communicate with it. I also think that it’s not necessarily that he isn’t motivated by the whip, but that he’s a baby and hasn’t been educated about what it means. We assume that horses know that whip pressure behind them means go forwards, but mine will often move towards pressure (example, pony battles, they are playing bitey face and the older one pushes towards him, rather than backing off like BBP does, my youngster surges forwards and increases the pressure twofold on the older horse, or if they bite him on the bum he will reverse into them rather than jump forwards, so I have to bare his natural tendencies in mind when I work with him). But I’m no pro horse trainer so I’m probably getting it all wrong!

Loving the Boggle in the snow videos! He looks soooo good!


----------



## Widgeon (28 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			He doesn't give a single F about whips...I probably could've lit a firework off behind him and maybe he would've scooted a step, or not....He's smart and registers and remembers lessons....naturally curious vs Spooky, it seems.
		
Click to expand...

I think Ronaldo sounds like a gem. I don't know what you plan to do with him but it sounds like he'd make a cracking trail horse and for that I'm jealous. Hope you're over the wobble by now, it sounds like he's settled down too


----------



## Rosietaz (28 October 2022)

I love this thread. Please keep the updates and pretty pictures coming!!!


----------



## Ahrena (28 October 2022)

G just a slightly different angle on the rugging things.
They do acclimatise so don’t worry too much if he’s a bit chilly to start.

You know Lexi is the most feeble creature known to man who shivers in drizzle in July, can’t hold weight to save her life and feels the cold. With the foal, she couldn’t wear a rug. I found her shivering one morning early September and since then, she’s been absolutely fine. Even in pissing rain and one night when we had an unexpected frost, she’s been warm and not dropped off.

Obviously they are all different and she’s been living feral and your temperatures have a much bigger difference in a day but equally…if she can learn to cope, I feel like anyone can. I never thought she would cope rugless into the end of October. So I reckon I would echo the rugging for the higher temps and he will learn to regulate his temperature as he acclimatises.

I know it’s horrible to think of them being cold but until I had no choice, I didn’t realise how much they can actually sort themselves out to stay comfortable.


----------



## Tarragon (28 October 2022)

That trail ride countryside looks just amazing! I just want to saddle up and go


----------



## Moobli (28 October 2022)

Thanks for the videos.  He is such a good looking guy … and he knows it 🤣. The scenery around there looks brilliant (especially as I’m sat looking out at very soggy Scottish hills today).  
Has having Bog there helped you feel more settled now?


----------



## Hallo2012 (28 October 2022)

i think id probably do away with the liner system tbh as like you say its a massive faff for staff and hard to understand, you could even layer rugs (rather than liners) which means only removing the top layer?


----------



## nagblagger (28 October 2022)

Love the videos, he looks so 'well' and fresh. Going to be an interesting first ride!


----------



## palo1 (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Have we just moved to the most beautiful place on earth?

He has gained a little condition back I think.

Also I’m afraid he used up all his lives and got bollocked for dragging me. Then spent a while with his top lip hanging over his bottom. He gets so upset when he’s told off, ridiculous prince 🤣

[video]



[\video]


View attachment 101409
View attachment 101410
View attachment 101411
View attachment 101412

Click to expand...

Yay!!  Looking AMAZING and so does the surrounding area.   Am loving these pictures and updates.  Boggle's response to his walk made me very nostalgic for both of my horse's early love of exploring new places.  Not sure either of mine would have been as polite as Boggle actually lol!!


----------



## palo1 (28 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			FWIW I could never get my last horse to consistently eat grass nuts. Some of them just don't.

I went to see Ronaldo at lunchtime and decided to go into the roundpen for some very light lunging. Normally, I wouldn't lunge him at all, but just wanted to give him a little something to do outside of his quarantine pen.

The roundpen was full of grass that was very distracting. He lunged nicely to the left for 3 or 4 times around, but doesn't get the concept to the right and kept wanting to dive for grass. He doesn't give a single F about whips, and I know this because we tried to make him and his brothers move around their field a bit when I was looking at them (to buy) and he was generally the one that was least motivated by the whip.

So it was hard to lunge him with the grass and keep him moving forward. I didn't want the YO to think I was abusing my horse and getting too aggressive with the whip. I probably could've lit a firework off behind him and maybe he would've scooted a step, or not. So I need to lunge him in the small indoor where there is no grass. I just want 2 or 3 times around to the right, and I'll call it a day. I'm not for lunging young horses but it can be useful (to evaluate lameness for example) so I just want him to get the jist of it. He's never lunged before but instantly got the point to the left. I would've let him free in the roundpen, but I don't know that he respects the metal panels.

No planting today while leading, striking out, or rudely pulling himself out of his halter when I go to remove it. He's smart and registers and remembers lessons. He also strikes me as the type that's not going to give a whole lot of f*cks. I may have to turn up his sensitivity later on, but we'll see how he is. I used to have to turn the sensitivity down on my last one! Ronaldo is also naturally curious vs Spooky, it seems.

Poor dude whinnied when I left, and he's desperate for company, but he just needs to hold on until Saturday morning. Then he can be in a herd again. He's actually doing pretty darn good, all things considered.

View attachment 101404

Click to expand...

Aw, good little chap!! He sounds like a good'un so hopefully you will feel good about all the things you have to do with him lol.


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Ahrena said:



			G just a slightly different angle on the rugging things.
They do acclimatise so don’t worry too much if he’s a bit chilly to start.

You know Lexi is the most feeble creature known to man who shivers in drizzle in July, can’t hold weight to save her life and feels the cold. With the foal, she couldn’t wear a rug. I found her shivering one morning early September and since then, she’s been absolutely fine. Even in pissing rain and one night when we had an unexpected frost, she’s been warm and not dropped off.

Obviously they are all different and she’s been living feral and your temperatures have a much bigger difference in a day but equally…if she can learn to cope, I feel like anyone can. I never thought she would cope rugless into the end of October. So I reckon I would echo the rugging for the higher temps and he will learn to regulate his temperature as he acclimatises.

I know it’s horrible to think of them being cold but until I had no choice, I didn’t realise how much they can actually sort themselves out to stay comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t believe you are suggesting I let Bog shiver when you know him well enough to know what he’d do to me as a repercussion 🤣🤣

Haha good to know though, hopefully he will toughen up a bit. 

Haha,


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			Yay!!  Looking AMAZING and so does the surrounding area.   Am loving these pictures and updates.  Boggle's response to his walk made me very nostalgic for both of my horse's early love of exploring new places.  Not sure either of mine would have been as polite as Boggle actually lol!!
		
Click to expand...

He was less polite after that video and I’m basically a hand down as my finger is so busted still from our warm up mishap a month ago. Am actually going to have to seek out a doctor as it’s swollen and red and lumpy!


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Moobli said:



			Thanks for the videos.  He is such a good looking guy … and he knows it 🤣. The scenery around there looks brilliant (especially as I’m sat looking out at very soggy Scottish hills today). 
Has having Bog there helped you feel more settled now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! It’s so weird having him here and us being here but it’s awesome.


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Hallo2012 said:



			i think id probably do away with the liner system tbh as like you say its a massive faff for staff and hard to understand, you could even layer rugs (rather than liners) which means only removing the top layer?
		
Click to expand...

I think really annoyingly it may be easier to. Which is going to be expensive for me!!!


----------



## Ahrena (28 October 2022)

Do it before you go away with work, then the grooms can bear the brunt 🤣🤣🤣

it does sound tricky tho with all those temperature fluctuations


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Ahrena said:



			Do it before you go away with work, then the grooms can bear the brunt 🤣🤣🤣

it does sound tricky tho with all those temperature fluctuations
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh but the weather…the sun is so BORING haha!! This is Denver though, where he is is colder!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I think really annoyingly it may be easier to. Which is going to be expensive for me!!!
		
Click to expand...


Would it be worth maybe just having a 50g liner on and then they can change the top outdoor rugs weight etc. Thats what i normally do. I have just brought the 50g but normally do it with a 100g. 

It stays on him and the outer one gets changed depending on the temps. 


He is looking amazing.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 October 2022)

BBP said:



			I like reading about different approaches. I haven’t lunged mine at all, but I am teaching him to move away from light pressure. With my young horse I did a bit of a U turn recently and decided that we didn’t really have enough of a connection and ‘draw’ for me to be sending him off and away with a whip. He already isn’t bothered by my company. Don’t get me wrong, he’s a lovely, sweet, polite little horse and not shut down at all, but he doesn’t value my company. So I figured i want to build the draw before the drive. Whereas BBP always was really strongly drawn to me to I could work on drive straight away. (I’m sounding very ‘NH cult’ there!). I doubt you will have to turn up the sensitivity on yours, it’s already there, it’s just learning how to communicate with it. I also think that it’s not necessarily that he isn’t motivated by the whip, but that he’s a baby and hasn’t been educated about what it means. We assume that horses know that whip pressure behind them means go forwards, but mine will often move towards pressure (example, pony battles, they are playing bitey face and the older one pushes towards him, rather than backing off like BBP does, my youngster surges forwards and increases the pressure twofold on the older horse, or if they bite him on the bum he will reverse into them rather than jump forwards, so I have to bare his natural tendencies in mind when I work with him). But I’m no pro horse trainer so I’m probably getting it all wrong!

Loving the Boggle in the snow videos! He looks soooo good!
		
Click to expand...

Hm, that's interesting re your thoughts on not sending your young horse away from you yet. I would probably still send the horse away from me, because once they are away, then I train them to come back to me. So it all goes hand it hand. For example, I sent Ronaldo off on the lunge, and after a few times around I whistled for him to slow and stop, then I changed my whistle (I have a come to he whistle which differs from the slow down/stop whistle) and he turned toward me and I slowly reeled him in toward he with the lunge line, then praised once he reached me and halted. So now he knows to be sent away with certain commands, and to slow/stop, and also when to come to me. He's sort of drawn to me at the moment from a curious standpoint because he's curious and insanely lonely. When he goes out with the herd in Saturday, he will probably think I'm chopped liver. Regardless of him looking to me or wanting to be near me, I would still work on sending him away from me, but perhaps I just don't think about it so deeply. I also want him to know how to he sent away from a human, based on body language, should be pester someone in the field, but also know how to be called back in.

It's interesting re the whip, because to some extent I agree that he just doesn't know, but I genuinely feel as though he will be more on the relaxed side, and won't be phased by some things. I know a few of his half brothers, and they're quite relaxed, bold, and smart, but still sensitive. I would've thought that humans whipping whips and making popping noises would garner some sort of reaction, as it did with some of his brothers, but he was sort of like, "Whatever, if you insist, but I'm just trying to chill here, man." my last one had to learn about the dressage whip, and he picked it up quickly. That horse was just more sensitive and lived his life with his hoof hovering over the panic button, so a different type. He was also raised by the Spanish (got him at 4) and some harsher methods were used.

I don't doing that Ronaldo is sensitive, and it will come out more as he learns, but my last horse was just...an extension of my body since day one, and incredibly sensitive. Then again, I don't know what he was like as a yearling. I'd say he took it to the extremes of sensitivity at times though and just wired a tad bit differently, which could be do to genetics as well.

I'd say that Ronaldo has a decent understanding of yielding to pressure, but will test or protest (baby tantrum such as planting) because he's young and he's not dumb. He backs up easily and now all I have to do is put my hand in front of his chest, not even apply pressure anymore, he yields from pressure laterally/will move sideways or his bum over, and if I send him out I can "reel him in" with the lunge or lead rope (he comes toward the pressure looking for the release, if that makes sense). When he was planting, I would apply pressure forwards on the lead and when he took a step forward I'd immediately give/take away the pressure, but he also understands if I apply pressure while in motion and stop my body, he stops and the pressure is released and he stands. I don't know if I'm explaining or doing it right at all, but he understands pressure in certain contexts, accordingly. No idea if he ties, aside from in trailers. We will be experimenting with that at some point.

Hoping to do some work with my dressage whip at some point re yielding to that. I teach my horses to pick up their hooves when I point to which ever hoof, and to pick the whip up from the ground in command because I'm weird.

I've watched and have video of him with his bros and he seems to play normally and moves away from pressure during play/backs off or when his "enthusiastic" brother pesters him. He seems to be middle of the pack and/or can't be arsed with your antics all of the time, but not totally submissive/at the very bottom, but not overly dominant, in that particular herd, anyway. Hard to tell (for me, an outsider) if BBP is more submissive so he backs off, and the young one is more dominant so he presses on? 




Widgeon said:



			I think Ronaldo sounds like a gem. I don't know what you plan to do with him but it sounds like he'd make a cracking trail horse and for that I'm jealous. Hope you're over the wobble by now, it sounds like he's settled down too 

Click to expand...

I'm hoping he will be like my last Spanish but surpass him/be strong in the areas where he was "weak" and we will mainly focus on dressage, hacking, and maybe small jumps. He's got a leg up on the trot over my last one re movement and natural inclination to extend vs knees everywhere. Still early days to tell what he will be like undersaddle (and he's got 1.5 years before I consider starting him) but his movement should be "better" than my last horse. Would be a bonus if he's a brave hack... Took my last one awhile, but he came a long way.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 October 2022)

@Michen I have an awesome wool quarter sheet, and if you haven't got one already, I'd recommend heavy, real wool for hacking. A fellow livery had a neck cover too. Her WB was cold sensitive and this seemed to help, maybe it was made by Back on Track? I can't recall. So for hacking maybe a quarter sheet and neck cover would help him keep warm, if that's a concern.


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



@Michen I have an awesome wool quarter sheet, and if you haven't got one already, I'd recommend heavy, real wool for hacking. A fellow livery had a neck cover too. Her WB was cold sensitive and this seemed to help, maybe it was made by Back on Track? I can't recall. So for hacking maybe a quarter sheet and neck cover would help him keep warm, if that's a concern.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm I mean Boggle kinda self warms regardless 🤣 I’ll see how he goes though and look into that. Thanks!

what a morning! I feel like I’m relieving my ski season days!

now I’m fretting because it’s -4 and I’ve put Bog in a 150/200g outdoor as it’s due to go up to 12 and he may be cold for most of the day. Have regret 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Northern Hare (28 October 2022)

Hallo2012 said:



			i think id probably do away with the liner system tbh as like you say its a massive faff for staff and hard to understand, you could even layer rugs (rather than liners) which means only removing the top layer?
		
Click to expand...

I was going to suggest the same thing - ie. layer the turnout rugs rather than get them to change liners. Don't get me wrong, I think liner systems are excellent, but for a horse on full livery, I think it works better to ask the yard staff to take-off / put on extra turnout rugs.


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Northern Hare said:



			I was going to suggest the same thing - ie. layer the turnout rugs rather than get them to change liners. Don't get me wrong, I think liner systems are excellent, but for a horse on full livery, I think it works better to ask the yard staff to take-off / put on extra turnout rugs.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right! Such a bummer.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 October 2022)

I was about to say that Denver might be too cold for me, but based on my weather app, our highs and lows are basically the same right now. We don't have mountains (sad face) or snow though. Reallyyyy hoping for a mild winter, because I hate it!


----------



## palo1 (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Hmmm I mean Boggle kinda self warms regardless 🤣 I’ll see how he goes though and look into that. Thanks!

what a morning! I feel like I’m relieving my ski season days!

now I’m fretting because it’s -4 and I’ve put Bog in a 150/200g outdoor as it’s due to go up to 12 and he may be cold for most of the day. Have regret 🤦‍♀️

View attachment 101428

Click to expand...

Beautiful!!  For the purposes of cultural education I checked out Baker Blankets too.  Now I want one lol!! Lucky Boggle and you having such wonderful weather and adventures to enjoy.  The season of mud has commenced here in Wales and I now have 3 horses in work on the yard - uuuurrgh.


----------



## Denali (28 October 2022)

Just because I’m an enabler:

http://www.bakerblankets.com/

The original is a stable rug and a magnet for shavings 😂


----------



## druid (28 October 2022)

https://www.smartpakequine.com/content/colicare

Another thing you add to your plate - with the cost of colic surgery in USA this program which is essentially colic insurance is a good deal. They were great at paying out for clients who needed it.


----------



## Cortez (28 October 2022)

It won't take very long for Bog to acclimatise. Those saying that dry cold is different are right, it's extremely arid in Colorado and with little moisture in the air it will feel a lot less chilly at the same temperature. I used to have a heated barn (in Colorado), underfloor, but for us it resulted in all sorts of problems, both with respiratory infections and with horses not coping with going from warm inside to cold outside. I shut it off after 2 winters. In all my years in Colorado I only ever rugged the clipped horses, all the broodmares and youngstock wintered out with field shelters, and I had several TB mares in that lot. The imported mares felt the cold more than the Colorado bred horses. Rug your horse as you see fit, but don't worry, he will get used to it.

Then I moved the whole shebang to Missouri and Oh Boy, did we feel the difference! MO is much hotter in summer, just as cold in winter, and entirely humid. The winters were miserable (so were the summers...), and I did rug in the winter.


----------



## SibeliusMB (28 October 2022)

druid said:



			feel like he needs Baker Plaid in his life to fully embrace HJer life in USA!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but then she'll have to pick all the shavings out of the Baker 🤣🤣


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

druid said:



https://www.smartpakequine.com/content/colicare

Another thing you add to your plate - with the cost of colic surgery in USA this program which is essentially colic insurance is a good deal. They were great at paying out for clients who needed it.
		
Click to expand...

That’s so helpful thanks!!!


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Also the banking is so cool. Opened an account and get the actual contact details of someone to email or phone if I need anything - whaaaat!! No more waiting for NatWest on hold!?


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			It won't take very long for Bog to acclimatise. Those saying that dry cold is different are right, it's extremely arid in Colorado and with little moisture in the air it will feel a lot less chilly at the same temperature. I used to have a heated barn (in Colorado), underfloor, but for us it resulted in all sorts of problems, both with respiratory infections and with horses not coping with going from warm inside to cold outside. I shut it off after 2 winters. In all my years in Colorado I only ever rugged the clipped horses, all the broodmares and youngstock wintered out with field shelters, and I had several TB mares in that lot. The imported mares felt the cold more than the Colorado bred horses. Rug your horse as you see fit, but don't worry, he will get used to it.

Then I moved the whole shebang to Missouri and Oh Boy, did we feel the difference! MO is much hotter in summer, just as cold in winter, and entirely humid. The winters were miserable (so were the summers...), and I did rug in the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Guess I’ll find out re heated barn. I’m certainly enjoying it for my raynauds and I assume the barn has no issue with it as there’s plenty of very fancy horses there!

I think it’ll be nice for Bogs hocks.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			It won't take very long for Bog to acclimatise. Those saying that dry cold is different are right, it's extremely arid in Colorado and with little moisture in the air it will feel a lot less chilly at the same temperature. I used to have a heated barn (in Colorado), underfloor, but for us it resulted in all sorts of problems, both with respiratory infections and with horses not coping with going from warm inside to cold outside. I shut it off after 2 winters. In all my years in Colorado I only ever rugged the clipped horses, all the broodmares and youngstock wintered out with field shelters, and I had several TB mares in that lot. The imported mares felt the cold more than the Colorado bred horses. Rug your horse as you see fit, but don't worry, he will get used to it.

Then I moved the whole shebang to Missouri and Oh Boy, did we feel the difference! MO is much hotter in summer, just as cold in winter, and entirely humid. The winters were miserable (so were the summers...), and I did rug in the winter.
		
Click to expand...

I need to get out of this state 🤣


----------



## Cortez (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Also the banking is so cool. Opened an account and get the actual contact details of someone to email or phone if I need anything - whaaaat!! No more waiting for NatWest on hold!?
		
Click to expand...

When i opened a bank account once I got to choose a free gift: a toaster or a gun! I chose the toaster.


----------



## DressageCob (28 October 2022)

Denali said:



			Just because I’m an enabler:

http://www.bakerblankets.com/

The original is a stable rug and a magnet for shavings 😂
		
Click to expand...


The poor horse in this photo made me laugh. Looks like a religious lady with that modesty-wear 😄


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			When i opened a bank account once I got to choose a free gift: a toaster or a gun! I chose the toaster.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no I haven’t been offered a free gift just lots of candy. And a swarm of people who have supposedly never met an English person. Which I find weird in a city like Denver at one of americas biggest banks..


----------



## Cortez (28 October 2022)

DressageCob said:



			The poor horse in this photo made me laugh. Looks like a religious lady with that modesty-wear 😄






Click to expand...

Oh that's just an American-style cooler - no idea why they do it this way.


----------



## Cortez (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Oh no I haven’t been offered a free gift just lots of candy. And a swarm of people who have supposedly never met an English person. Which I find weird in a city like Denver at one of americas biggest banks..
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, they love an accent (as long as it's not a mexican one  )


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (28 October 2022)

DressageCob said:



			The poor horse in this photo made me laugh. Looks like a religious lady with that modesty-wear 😄






Click to expand...

Can you leave the horse unattended in one of these or is it the kind of thing they only wear while you walk them round or watch them? It looks like theres not much to keep it in place if it was windy or the horse rolled or an annoying field friend pulled a corner? My youngsters favorite game is grabbing hold of my old ones rug and getting towed round the field.


----------



## palo1 (28 October 2022)

DressageCob said:



			The poor horse in this photo made me laugh. Looks like a religious lady with that modesty-wear 😄






Click to expand...

But sadly the fabric is acrylic/man made.  I was hoping for cotton or wool!


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			It won't take very long for Bog to acclimatise. Those saying that dry cold is different are right, it's extremely arid in Colorado and with little moisture in the air it will feel a lot less chilly at the same temperature. I used to have a heated barn (in Colorado), underfloor, but for us it resulted in all sorts of problems, both with respiratory infections and with horses not coping with going from warm inside to cold outside. I shut it off after 2 winters. In all my years in Colorado I only ever rugged the clipped horses, all the broodmares and youngstock wintered out with field shelters, and I had several TB mares in that lot. The imported mares felt the cold more than the Colorado bred horses. Rug your horse as you see fit, but don't worry, he will get used to it.

Then I moved the whole shebang to Missouri and Oh Boy, did we feel the difference! MO is much hotter in summer, just as cold in winter, and entirely humid. The winters were miserable (so were the summers...), and I did rug in the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Cortez what did you do re shoeing. Bog is due but I’m thinking of just pulling them and using boots if I need for any longer trail riders. Some people here seem to have shoes and pads.

My hesitancy is that last winter when he was barefoot he did get footy after walking in and out over frozen ruts to the field. But I guess there isn’t mud here and therefore ruts not likely…

Would be good to know how you managed.


----------



## Denali (28 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			But sadly the fabric is acrylic/man made.  I was hoping for cotton or wool!
		
Click to expand...

So baker ain’t what it used to be beyond the pattern.  Unfortunately no more wool. 

@DressageCob I know very few people who put a cooler on in that manner with the brow strap.  😂😂Modesty wear😂😂


----------



## Denali (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Cortez what did you do re shoeing. Bog is due but I’m thinking of just pulling them and using boots if I need for any longer trail riders. Some people here seem to have shoes and pads.

My hesitancy is that last winter when he was barefoot he did get footy after walking in and out over frozen ruts to the field. But I guess there isn’t mud here and therefore ruts not likely…

Would be good to know how you managed.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you didn’t ask me but, if there are a lot of rocks be careful about stone bruises.  I didn’t experience that until I was living in Washington state.  We pick rocks like poo in New England.  

if he’s good barefoot do it.  How I was taught, shoes go on for a reason.  So my mare is better in hind shoes. She’s shod all around.  I had a gelding that could not deal with shoes his hooves we’re so bad, so got old macs for his front feet.  I had a barefoot quarter horse at the same time.  Boggle will tell you what he needs.  

I don’t know how it is in the UK but in the US people will tell you what you need based on ignorance and that one horse they own.  So, what you did for boggle in the UK should work here in the states.  If it doesn’t adjust accordingly.  Horse keeping is different but not so different that all of your knowledge doesn’t apply.


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Denali said:



			Obviously you didn’t ask me but, if there are a lot of rocks be careful about stone bruises.  I didn’t experience that until I was living in Washington state.  We pick rocks like poo in New England. 

if he’s good barefoot do it.  How I was taught, shoes go on for a reason.  So my mare is better in hind shoes. She’s shod all around.  I had a gelding that could not deal with shoes his hooves we’re so bad, so got old macs for his front feet.  I had a barefoot quarter horse at the same time.  Boggle will tell you what he needs. 

I don’t know how it is in the UK but in the US people will tell you what you need based on ignorance and that one horse they own.  So, what you did for boggle in the UK should work here in the states.  If it doesn’t adjust accordingly.  Horse keeping is different but not so different that all of your knowledge doesn’t apply.
		
Click to expand...

He regularly has shoes on and off in the UK, I am more just asking about the snow build up between barefoot or shoes and pads and how that can be managed.

And what hoof boots may be like in the snow...


----------



## Denali (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			He regularly has shoes on and off in the UK, I am more just asking about the snow build up between barefoot or shoes and pads and how that can be managed.

And what hoof boots may be like in the snow...
		
Click to expand...

So for snow it really depends.  Definitely get borium (I’m probably spelling that completely wrong) on his shoes for the winter for grip.  I never got snow pads as you can buy cooking oil spray that will release the snow balls.  Rim pads are great if you are going to work a lot outside.  I’m that old school New England horsewoman that just hacks but basically give my horses the winter off. 
So with his feet he will tell you.  Also moving from a wet area I rotate hoof dressings.  I use keretex when it’s super wet and peanut oil when it’s super dry.  I have found this rotation to be necessary in the western us most especially.

If he’s good barefoot than he’s good barefoot


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 October 2022)

for a horse who has travelled so far he is looking fabulous,   not only are you brave taking yourself and your horse all that way, but also brave taking him out in just a headcollar.....


----------



## Cortez (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Cortez what did you do re shoeing. Bog is due but I’m thinking of just pulling them and using boots if I need for any longer trail riders. Some people here seem to have shoes and pads.

My hesitancy is that last winter when he was barefoot he did get footy after walking in and out over frozen ruts to the field. But I guess there isn’t mud here and therefore ruts not likely…

Would be good to know how you managed.
		
Click to expand...

I found a good farrier, which took quite a search at the time. I suggest you ask for recommendations in the "english riding" community  (i.e. not western, Arabian, saddleseat, gaited). There won't be mud, but there will be ice, and snowpack, and snow drifts. You will also need to get snow tyres and chains.


----------



## Caol Ila (28 October 2022)

Cooking spray/vasoline/whatever has never worked for me. Either barefoot or pads. You need to do one or the other if the horse is being ridden or turned out in snow.

I wrote an article for HHO because I was so annoyed at for Brits flapping about snow. Get used to climate change, kids. That Gulf Stream is moving. https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/how-to-ride-in-snow-679426

I can tell you that Renegade Vipers are absolutely fine in snow. We had Fin out in snowy Mugdock (laughing joyously....sucks to be the rest of you with shod padless horses...we are from CO, barefoot, and give zero sh*ts) last year and had a great time.



DressageCob said:



			The poor horse in this photo made me laugh. Looks like a religious lady with that modesty-wear 😄






Click to expand...

Hey, I own one of these! It must be about 25 years old, made out of wool. It somehow made it across the Atlantic with me but mostly lives in my attic.

If you have a sweaty unclipped horse and it's like 15F, you put it on and walk them around to cool and dry them out. Or that's what I did with it. Or, if you're a sane person, you can buy a fleece/wool rug that actually fits with normal rug straps, and if they are stabled overnight, leave them in the rug.


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

I love you Boggle I love you Boggle I love you Boggle.

New 100g stable because his weatherbeeta one has a single strap and pulls against chest, so no good to put a rug on top of.

New 200g stable because his stable rug is the exact same pattern and brand as his 200g turnout (rhino), as I got it in the sale. Confuses things

New 350g turnout- expensive one because the others looked like they had a gap between the neck and I don't want the poor darling getting snow in there 

So, I think with that he can wear stable rugs under turnout when needed. And have another stable chucked on top. And I'm going to tag them all and colour code them (not helpful they are all blue!). Thanks to whoever suggested that- sorry I can't remember. I feel like stable rugs under turnouts will be fine here as not as muddy.

Then he has a 200g which seems to have lost filling turnout. I just hope the 100g new stable rug will be ok under a turnout or heavier stable, hopefully yes with the double fronted clips.


So if anyone wants a 6'3 100g liner, 200g liner, 200g rhino stable rug to buy I'll bring it back for ya! Oh and a totally unused 350g...


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 October 2022)

Going back to the rugs saga I use liners and I just change the top rug accordingly, I can't see how that can cause that much confusion! I find it a fairly easy quick way of rugging really once it's explained to someone it's pretty easy I would think.


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Cooking spray/vasoline/whatever has never worked for me. Either barefoot or pads. You need to do one or the other if the horse is being ridden or turned out in snow.

I wrote an article for HHO because I was so annoyed at for Brits flapping about snow. Get used to climate change, kids. That Gulf Stream is moving. https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/how-to-ride-in-snow-679426

I can tell you that Renegade Vipers are absolutely fine in snow. We had Fin out in snowy Mugdock (laughing joyously....sucks to be the rest of you with shod padless horses...we are from CO, barefoot, and give zero sh*ts) last year and had a great time.



Hey, I own one of these! It must be about 25 years old, made out of wool. It somehow made it across the Atlantic with me but mostly lives in my attic.

If you have a sweaty unclipped horse and it's like 15F, you put it on and walk them around to cool and dry them out. Or that's what I did with it. Or, if you're a sane person, you can buy a fleece/wool rug that actually fits with normal rug straps, and if they are stabled overnight, leave them in the rug.
		
Click to expand...

Great I have vipers!!! So they still get snow ball up in barefoot?


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			Going back to the rugs saga I use liners and I just change the top rug accordingly, I can't see how that can cause that much confusion! I find it a fairly easy quick way of rugging really once it's explained to someone it's pretty easy I would think.
		
Click to expand...

Because to add a layer, ie later on, they have to remove the top layer then put the liner in then clip it in. It's not as easy as just chucking a rug on top and having rugs that can be "standalone"

I wouldn't put stable rugs under turnouts in the UK cos they'd get filthy but I feel like here it'll be ok!


----------



## BBP (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I love you Boggle I love you Boggle I love you Boggle.

New 100g stable because his weatherbeeta one has a single strap and pulls against chest, so no good to put a rug on top of.

New 200g stable because his stable rug is the exact same pattern and brand as his 200g turnout (rhino), as I got it in the sale. Confuses things

New 350g turnout- expensive one because the others looked like they had a gap between the neck and I don't want the poor darling getting snow in there 

So, I think with that he can wear stable rugs under turnout when needed. And have another stable chucked on top. And I'm going to tag them all and colour code them (not helpful they are all blue!). Thanks to whoever suggested that- sorry I can't remember.

Then he has a 200g which seems to have lost filling turnout. I just hope the 100g new stable rug will be ok under a turnout or heavier stable, hopefully yes with the double fronted clips.


So if anyone wants a 6'3 100g liner, 200g liner, 200g rhino stable rug to buy I'll bring it back for ya! Oh and a totally unused 350g...

View attachment 101444

Click to expand...

I think your move to the states and associated ‘stuff’ has probably cost you what I earn in 2 years! 😄


----------



## teapot (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Also the banking is so cool. Opened an account and get the actual contact details of someone to email or phone if I need anything - whaaaat!! No more waiting for NatWest on hold!?
		
Click to expand...

What fresh hell is this?! Boggle looks cracking too!


----------



## Caol Ila (28 October 2022)

No, they don't. Whether you use the boots or not depends on how many rocks you have to ride over and how well your horse copes with said rocks.

If the rocks are completely covered, I would not bother with the boots at all.


----------



## Moobli (28 October 2022)

Mostly off topic so apologies, but I’d love to know what the general view is on the reintroduction of wolves into Colorado (by the end of 2023 I believe it is).  The proposition was passed with a narrow margin so I imagine it’s a hotly debated topic!


----------



## Lindylouanne (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Great I have vipers!!! So they still get snow ball up in barefoot?
		
Click to expand...

Snow can still ball up barefoot just as mud does. I used to pack Kelso’s feet with good old fashioned axle grease and never had an issue and I hacked out in snow drifts that came up to his knees.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 October 2022)

I feel like Ronaldo is living a totally opposite life to Boggle (I mean, he's in a different location and different phase in life). He's in a 20+ acre field with other horses and no shelter aside from forest within the field. To be honest though, the trees seem to make a dome, and it should be a good natural shelter. YO said there is always a temp difference (cooler in the summer, warmer in the winter) in there. He does have the possibility to join 2 oldies and a pony, who have a proper built shelter, but I wanted to try him with this here first. Especially becsuce there are other younger horses vs living with two 25+ year olds, and what I am assuming is an older pony. 

No horses are stalled on the property, but there are stalls available for each horse, should they need to come in (one of the oldies does in extreme temps). 

I don't own a single rug for Ronaldo, but do have some assorted 75/6'3 rugs left over from the last horse...I think Ronaldo might end up being bigger than him, but we'll see. We will introduce the concept of rugs soon. I'm really hoping he won't take after his half brother who is a rug escape artist, and escape artist in general. 

Nothing remotely posh here.


----------



## palo1 (28 October 2022)

HappyHollyDays said:



			Snow can still ball up barefoot just as mud does. I used to pack Kelso’s feet with good old fashioned axle grease and never had an issue and I hacked out in snow drifts that came up to his knees.
		
Click to expand...

I have ridden quite a bit in


CanteringCarrot said:



			I feel like Ronaldo is living a totally opposite life to Boggle (I mean, he's in a different location and different phase in life). He's in a 20+ acre field with other horses and no shelter aside from forest within the field. To be honest though, the trees seem to make a dome, and it should be a good natural shelter. YO said there is always a temp difference (cooler in the summer, warmer in the winter) in there. He does have the possibility to join 2 oldies and a pony, who have a proper built shelter, but I wanted to try him with this here first. Especially becsuce there are other younger horses vs living with two 25+ year olds, and what I am assuming is an older pony.

No horses are stalled on the property, but there are stalls available for each horse, should they need to come in (one of the oldies does in extreme temps).

I don't own a single rug for Ronaldo, but do have some assorted 75/6'3 rugs left over from the last horse...I think Ronaldo might end up being bigger than him, but we'll see. We will introduce the concept of rugs soon. I'm really hoping he won't take after his half brother who is a rug escape artist, and escape artist in general.

Nothing remotely posh here.
		
Click to expand...

Cool!  I am really enjoying hearing about both sets of experiences tbh; armchair travel has never been so good for me lol.  With the climate where you are, the set up sounds quite sensible.  I am agog to hear more of everything and well done Ronaldo btw for getting on with a young horse


----------



## Michen (28 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			I have ridden quite a bit in


Cool!  I am really enjoying hearing about both sets of experiences tbh; armchair travel has never been so good for me lol.  With the climate where you are, the set up sounds quite sensible.  I am agog to hear more of everything and well done Ronaldo btw for getting on with a young horse 

Click to expand...

Your post got cut off


----------



## Caol Ila (28 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I feel like Ronaldo is living a totally opposite life to Boggle (I mean, he's in a different location and different phase in life). He's in a 20+ acre field with other horses and no shelter aside from forest within the field. To be honest though, the trees seem to make a dome, and it should be a good natural shelter. YO said there is always a temp difference (cooler in the summer, warmer in the winter) in there. He does have the possibility to join 2 oldies and a pony, who have a proper built shelter, but I wanted to try him with this here first. Especially becsuce there are other younger horses vs living with two 25+ year olds, and what I am assuming is an older pony.

No horses are stalled on the property, but there are stalls available for each horse, should they need to come in (one of the oldies does in extreme temps).

I don't own a single rug for Ronaldo, but do have some assorted 75/6'3 rugs left over from the last horse...I think Ronaldo might end up being bigger than him, but we'll see. We will introduce the concept of rugs soon. I'm really hoping he won't take after his half brother who is a rug escape artist, and escape artist in general.

Nothing remotely posh here.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds sweet. Shame it's in Missouri.

Ronaldo sounds like a cool dude. Is he at all related to Hermosa? She's brave and incredibly laid back about most things.


----------



## Caol Ila (28 October 2022)

Moobli said:



			Mostly off topic so apologies, but I’d love to know what the general view is on the reintroduction of wolves into Colorado (by the end of 2023 I believe it is).  The proposition was passed with a narrow margin so I imagine it’s a hotly debated topic!
		
Click to expand...

They are already there. The ones from Wyoming have been spotted in CO. 

I am all in favour of it. I also think they should reintroduce wolves to Scotland, but that's tricky given how sheep farming works here and people b1tch enough about the sea eagles.

I have to vote (sh1t! thanks for reminding me!!!), so I'll see if it's on the ballot. Legalizing hallucinogenic mushrooms is on the ballot. I'll do my bit and vote 'yes,' Michen. Have fun.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			That sounds sweet. Shame it's in Missouri.

Ronaldo sounds like a cool dude. Is he at all related to Hermosa? She's brave and incredibly laid back about most things.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, what's her lineage/breeding? I can't recall.


----------



## palo1 (28 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Your post got cut off
		
Click to expand...

Yes - nothing to add though!!   Just that barefoot in the snow has never been a problem for me or my horses.  Welsh snow is probably special in that way lol.


----------



## Michen (29 October 2022)

Like putting on my comfiest slippers! Probably should have waited until tomorrow where we'd have had company but.. nah. I joke about thinking he may kill me but the reality is I trust him totally.

Then went in the indoor for a quick trot and canter on each rein. Was like nothing had happened, not even a tail flick!

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/0Lm0JK-3NNg


----------



## DabDab (29 October 2022)

🤩 As a fellow enthusiastic Connemara owner I can just feel the jig-jog-jig-jog-march 😁.  Just the best setting out on a hack feeling


----------



## Michen (29 October 2022)

DabDab said:



			🤩 As a fellow enthusiastic Connemara owner I can just feel the jig-jog-jig-jog-march 😁.  Just the best setting out on a hack feeling
		
Click to expand...

It’s addictive! I get on this horse and he fires up and I’m like yepppp I’m home.

5 years ago I’d have been getting off him and he would have been telling me it was all over. How has he gone from the thing I found most difficult to the creature I trust the most 🤣


----------



## Moobli (29 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I feel like Ronaldo is living a totally opposite life to Boggle (I mean, he's in a different location and different phase in life). He's in a 20+ acre field with other horses and no shelter aside from forest within the field. To be honest though, the trees seem to make a dome, and it should be a good natural shelter. YO said there is always a temp difference (cooler in the summer, warmer in the winter) in there. He does have the possibility to join 2 oldies and a pony, who have a proper built shelter, but I wanted to try him with this here first. Especially becsuce there are other younger horses vs living with two 25+ year olds, and what I am assuming is an older pony. 

No horses are stalled on the property, but there are stalls available for each horse, should they need to come in (one of the oldies does in extreme temps). 

I don't own a single rug for Ronaldo, but do have some assorted 75/6'3 rugs left over from the last horse...I think Ronaldo might end up being bigger than him, but we'll see. We will introduce the concept of rugs soon. I'm really hoping he won't take after his half brother who is a rug escape artist, and escape artist in general. 

Nothing remotely posh here.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not posh but sounds like horse heaven.


----------



## Moobli (29 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			They are already there. The ones from Wyoming have been spotted in CO. 

I am all in favour of it. I also think they should reintroduce wolves to Scotland, but that's tricky given how sheep farming works here and people b1tch enough about the sea eagles.

I have to vote (sh1t! thanks for reminding me!!!), so I'll see if it's on the ballot. Legalizing hallucinogenic mushrooms is on the ballot. I'll do my bit and vote 'yes,' Michen. Have fun.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply.  I might take this to its own thread so as not to detract from Boggle/Ronaldo but quick response.  Yes I read there was a single pack started by a wolf who migrated from Wyoming and found a mate, and had a litter.  
I’m a sheep farmer’s wife here in Scotland so know all about the arguments against reintroduction of large predators (and problems with sea eagles), we have some rather *interesting* discussions on the subject.  I can see both sides of the argument but do favour reintroduction in principle.  Problem in Scotland is we would need to make some real fundamental cultural changes before it could ever be considered even remotely seriously.


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (29 October 2022)

Cortez said:



			When i opened a bank account once I got to choose a free gift: a toaster or a gun! I chose the toaster.
		
Click to expand...


That would confuse a mugger .


----------



## palo1 (29 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Like putting on my comfiest slippers! Probably should have waited until tomorrow where we'd have had company but.. nah. I joke about thinking he may kill me but the reality is I trust him totally.

Then went in the indoor for a quick trot and canter on each rein. Was like nothing had happened, not even a tail flick!

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/0Lm0JK-3NNg

Click to expand...

Aw!!! Boggle   How lovely for you both. YAY!!  Lovely, lovely partnership for both of you.


----------



## palo1 (29 October 2022)

Moobli said:



			Thanks for the reply.  I might take this to its own thread so as not to detract from Boggle/Ronaldo but quick response.  Yes I read there was a single pack started by a wolf who migrated from Wyoming and found a mate, and had a litter. 
I’m a sheep farmer’s wife here in Scotland so know all about the arguments against reintroduction of large predators (and problems with sea eagles), we have some rather *interesting* discussions on the subject.  I can see both sides of the argument but do favour reintroduction in principle.  Problem in Scotland is we would need to make some real fundamental cultural changes before it could ever be considered even remotely seriously.
		
Click to expand...

A thread on this subject would be really interesting to me too.  As another sheep farmer's wife (in Wales) it is not such a live issue but still very thought provoking.


----------



## scats (29 October 2022)

Boggle looks like fun to ride!


----------



## Michen (29 October 2022)

scats said:



			Boggle looks like fun to ride!
		
Click to expand...

He is but he’s had a few potential sharers lead him home from a hack in his time.. if you don’t trust what I say that he’s 100% safe he can seem pretty scarey 🤣


----------



## Michen (29 October 2022)

Just chilling outside the country store.


----------



## Moobli (29 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Just chilling outside the country store.
View attachment 101467

Click to expand...

Too cool!!!


----------



## Honey08 (29 October 2022)

Have you met any fellow liveries?


----------



## Michen (29 October 2022)

Honey08 said:



			Have you met any fellow liveries?
		
Click to expand...

yep everyone so far has been lovely.


----------



## Michen (29 October 2022)

Stole a fabulous horse for a hack around Boulder! Wish the photo could capture the Mountain View properly and do it justice.

Also met some friends of a friend this morning. Boulder is a seriously cool place. May have to get into base jumping 🤣


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 October 2022)

Ronaldo was released from his quarantine pen today, per the YO's requirements for all new arrivals, and went out onto the big field. There's close to 30 acres, and the YO drives out there daily to have a look, unless she sees them by the barn where the water trough and hay is. 

It's a mixed herd and his introduction was uneventful, aside from two fat cobs galloping in the next field (and they could use the exercise). A little sniffing, a little prancing, some trotting, a wee bit of cantering, but mostly wandering around on his own exploring. Checking out the perimeter, and checking out some neighbors (human) to one side of the field. He wandered to the back portion beyond the trees, then came back and munched around. 

When the other horses tell him to back off (he's not in the "in crowd" yet, since he's new to the herd), he does. If they pester, he kicks out in their direction, and they bug off. No squealing, calling, running or anything that eventful. I wanted to see him really move a bit at the trot and canter because he has lovely movement, but he couldn't be arsed so 🤷🏼‍♀️ I thought a yearling kept alone for a week would be more of a fire cracker, honestly 😅 he was very polite going into the field, very good about me removing his halter in the field, and politely strolled away. We will see if I can find and catch him tomorrow! 

He was also very good for OH when he handled his front and hind hooves (wanted to test it with someone who isn't me). He's gotten his hooves regularly trimmed, but I just wanted to make sure that he's solid for his new trimmer.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (29 October 2022)

CC that looks like horsey heaven 💜


----------



## DabDab (29 October 2022)

Sounds positive CC!

Base jumping M??!! That shizzle is next level nuts


----------



## Caol Ila (29 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Stole a fabulous horse for a hack around Boulder! Wish the photo could capture the Mountain View properly and do it justice.

Also met some friends of a friend this morning. Boulder is a seriously cool place. May have to get into base jumping 🤣

View attachment 101517

Click to expand...


People say, "You're from Boulder? Why did you leave?"  

I don't know.

Also, don't get into BASE jumping. It's not a matter of if you'll die, it's when. Seriously. I was into rock climbing, and a lot of nails climbers who find free soloing 5.13s to be too pedestrian get into BASE jumping. Most of them are dead.


----------



## palo1 (29 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			People say, "You're from Boulder? Why did you leave?" 

I don't know.

Also, don't get into BASE jumping. It's not a matter of if you'll die, it's when. Seriously. I was into rock climbing, and a lot of nails climbers who find free soloing 5.13s to be too pedestrian get into BASE jumping. Most of them are dead.
		
Click to expand...

This.  Please just don't!   Also, if possible avoid falling in love with a base jumper too...There are other things that will terrify you, nearly kill you and leave you with added zest for life lol.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 October 2022)

Yeah, we (mainly OH because I focus more on the horse stuff) are into skydiving. You could get into that. Might be a decent drop zone out that way? Somewhat of a thrill.


----------



## Caol Ila (29 October 2022)

My OH skydived when he lived in Lincolnshire (what else are you going to do in Lincolnshire?), and until you get into complicated pattern jumps with lots of people, it sounds safer than horses.

He knew a guy who moved on from normal skydiving to BASE. That chap is also dead.

I bet there’s skydiving east of Boulder/Denver. It’s the right sort of geography.


----------



## Michen (30 October 2022)

Oh. My. God. Way more trails than I thought. I also sat in a western saddle on a very cool buckskin.

Bog made our trail buddies smile as apparently most horses take a while to not puff with the altitude. Yeh not him 🤣. He was epic.

What an adventure. Shame there will be too much snow to ride soon!

https://youtube.com/shorts/1YAPCQ6DVUk?feature=share


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 October 2022)

Looks terrible. You must hate it there.


----------



## Emilieu (30 October 2022)

I love the Boggle hacking videos - what a happy wee bounce he has. Brilliant. Didn’t even look at the scenery I was just enjoying his wee ears so much 😂


----------



## Michen (30 October 2022)

Emilieu said:



			I love the Boggle hacking videos - what a happy wee bounce he has. Brilliant. Didn’t even look at the scenery I was just enjoying his wee ears so much 😂
		
Click to expand...

He is just such a legend. I have so much respect for that horse! Can’t even explain how fun he is to ride!


----------



## Kunoichi73 (30 October 2022)

I realise this might come across as a bit odd, but I think Boggle has the most adorable ears!


----------



## Michen (30 October 2022)

Kunoichi73 said:



			I realise this might come across as a bit odd, but I think Boggle has the most adorable ears! 

Click to expand...

He’s so cute. I love him here staring at the lake like “wtf where are we”

https://youtube.com/shorts/CvP-X267MKE?feature=share


----------



## Cragrat (30 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Ronaldo was released from his quarantine pen today, per the YO's requirements for all new arrivals, and went out onto the big field. There's close to 30 acres, and the YO drives out there daily to have a look, unless she sees them by the barn where the water trough and hay is.

It's a mixed herd and his introduction was uneventful, aside from two fat cobs galloping in the next field (and they could use the exercise). A little sniffing, a little prancing, some trotting, a wee bit of cantering, but mostly wandering around on his own exploring. Checking out the perimeter, and checking out some neighbors (human) to one side of the field. He wandered to the back portion beyond the trees, then came back and munched around.

When the other horses tell him to back off (he's not in the "in crowd" yet, since he's new to the herd), he does. If they pester, he kicks out in their direction, and they bug off. No squealing, calling, running or anything that eventful. I wanted to see him really move a bit at the trot and canter because he has lovely movement, but he couldn't be arsed so 🤷🏼‍♀️ I thought a yearling kept alone for a week would be more of a fire cracker, honestly 😅 he was very polite going into the field, very good about me removing his halter in the field, and politely strolled away. We will see if I can find and catch him tomorrow!

He was also very good for OH when he handled his front and hind hooves (wanted to test it with someone who isn't me). He's gotten his hooves regularly trimmed, but I just wanted to make sure that he's solid for his new trimmer.

View attachment 101518
View attachment 101519

Click to expand...

  That looks amazing CC, and Ronaldo sounds a total legend in the making, as well as glowing testament to his upbringing


----------



## nagblagger (30 October 2022)

I am so jealous of your riding trails.


----------



## Michen (30 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			I am so jealous of your riding trails.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t expect to have them. No one really trail rides much at the barn but one lady who usually boxes out does and another girl who rides western and just joined has a horse whose never been on the trails (and was amazing, jumping a ditch with water than bog was a complete twit about!) and they are up for some adventuring!

We are going again today


----------



## SEL (30 October 2022)

Michen said:



			I didn’t expect to have them. No one really trail rides much at the barn but one lady who usually boxes out does and another girl who rides western and just joined has a horse whose never been on the trails (and was amazing, jumping a ditch with water than bog was a complete twit about!) and they are up for some adventuring!

We are going again today 

Click to expand...

It's great when you have good trail riding buddies 

I'm looking forward to seeing Boggle in his cowboy outfits 😃


----------



## Michen (30 October 2022)

SEL said:



			It's great when you have good trail riding buddies

I'm looking forward to seeing Boggle in his cowboy outfits 😃
		
Click to expand...

Yeh it’s great! Sadly though it will all be under snow for three months so we will be limited then. But should get a few more weeks yet if it.


----------



## nagblagger (30 October 2022)

When are you buying Bog his own western saddle? What an amazing adventure you are having.
CC, Ronaldo sounds like he has an amazing calm character for a youngster, he appears so intelligent.

Both of you keep the pictures coming, love them.


----------



## Michen (30 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			When are you buying Bog his own western saddle? What an amazing adventure you are having.
CC, Ronaldo sounds like he has an amazing calm character for a youngster, he appears so intelligent.

Both of you keep the pictures coming, love them.
		
Click to expand...

I sat in two yesterday to get a feel for them and probably genuinely will kit him out at some point but.. it’s really expensive and I need to re buy all my skies, boots etc as my entire kit is in Switzerland . Plus ski pass so that’s about 3k!!

Bog will have to wait for his western stuff and just be glad about his new set of rugs 🤣


----------



## nagblagger (30 October 2022)

[QUOTE="Michen, post:I sat in two yesterday to get a feel for them and probably genuinely will kit him out at some point but.. it’s really expensive and I need to re buy all my skies, boots etc as my entire kit is in Switzerland . Plus ski pass so that’s about 3k.

Such a hard life you are having at the moment, new skiing kit or western saddle with trail riding. How do you fit in work?


----------



## Michen (30 October 2022)

nagblagger said:



			[QUOTE="Michen, post:I sat in two yesterday to get a feel for them and probably genuinely will kit him out at some point but.. it’s really expensive and I need to re buy all my skies, boots etc as my entire kit is in Switzerland . Plus ski pass so that’s about 3k.

Such a hard life you are having at the moment, new skiing kit or western saddle with trail riding. How do you fit in work? 

Click to expand...

I do it on a Sunday.. literally right now!!! But in bed with a pumpkin spice coffee at least 🤣


----------



## nagblagger (30 October 2022)

Right - that's it, i'm on my way with moody mare!


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 October 2022)

Please keep the pics coming, it looks amazing , so much room to roam , makes our fields look tiny… love Boggles  ears as well , I’m a bit envious of your adventure but know I wouldn’t even have been brave enough in my youth..  have a great time and enjoy yourself


----------



## Michen (30 October 2022)

Hey Bog, how do you feel about elk….

https://youtube.com/shorts/xH6cwjDaNbw?feature=share

And some more pics from today. So happy to have trails. And great roads. Snow shoes this week for a cycle I think.


----------



## Caol Ila (30 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Hey Bog, how do you feel about elk….

https://youtube.com/shorts/xH6cwjDaNbw?feature=share

And some more pics from today. So happy to have trails. And great roads. Snow shoes this week for a cycle I think.

View attachment 101571
View attachment 101572
View attachment 101573

Click to expand...

Sh1t man. I’ve never encountered a bull elk on a horse (they usually don’t  come as low as Boulder) and I don’t think I’d fancy it.

We had mountain lion though. One time, Gypsum refused to go up a trail she’d done a million times. Planting. Spinning. I gave up and went another way. A day or two later, I learned that a lion had been spotted further up that trail.


----------



## Michen (30 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Sh1t man. I’ve never encountered a bull elk on a horse (they usually don’t  come as low as Boulder) and I don’t think I’d fancy it.

We had mountain lion though. One time, Gypsum refused to go up a trail she’d done a million times. Planting. Spinning. I gave up and went another way. A day or two later, I learned that a lion had been spotted further up that trail.
		
Click to expand...

They are everywhere here including right by the horses turnout so pretty sure they are all used to it!


----------



## Michen (31 October 2022)

Forgot this one!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (31 October 2022)

No interesting Ronaldo updates. Caught him for the first time in the field, which was easy, he was a bit reluctant to walk toward the gate at first, but eventually we made it there thanks to a nice but ornery mare walking behind us 😂  OH helped me pick out his hooves, and he does have a big welt from a bite on his neck, but is otherwise ok. It's difficult with the (stupid) gate set up in his field and the (insanely) hot fence... So I almost need another person with me. He doesn't tie yet, so I also need help with his hooves. Need to do some more ground work, make sure he's mentally in a good place, and then introduce tying. 

I'm feeling really down about not having my other horse with me, being so limited by this backyard barn (American term) type area, and wondering why the he** I bought a yearling. Or if it was a mistake/I should've taken the opportunity to walk away from horses. So I'm going to jump off of this thread now and it'll be back to the Boggle thread. Maybe I'll start my own to chronicle my journey with Ronaldo, mostly re his training at some point. So that's all for now.


----------



## Michen (31 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			No interesting Ronaldo updates. Caught him for the first time in the field, which was easy, he was a bit reluctant to walk toward the gate at first, but eventually we made it there thanks to a nice but ornery mare walking behind us 😂  OH helped me pick out his hooves, and he does have a big welt from a bite on his neck, but is otherwise ok. It's difficult with the (stupid) gate set up in his field and the (insanely) hot fence... So I almost need another person with me. He doesn't tie yet, so I also need help with his hooves. Need to do some more ground work, make sure he's mentally in a good place, and then introduce tying.

I'm feeling really down about not having my other horse with me, being so limited by this backyard barn (American term) type area, and wondering why the he** I bought a yearling. Or if it was a mistake/I should've taken the opportunity to walk away from horses. So I'm going to jump off of this thread now and it'll be back to the Boggle thread. Maybe I'll start my own to chronicle my journey with Ronaldo, mostly re his training at some point. So that's all for now.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry CC I know it must be hard and probably not helpful seeing Boggles jaunts. It can always change in an instant with horses so I just try and appreciate the good times whilst they are here.

I really do think buying a youngster was a good idea. You don’t need facilities and therefore no stress re not having them. By the time you can move he will be old enough to do stuff with and then you can go to another stage or whatnot with a better horse scene. But you’ll have had the niceness of just having him around and watching them grow.

I genuinely think it was a great choice. A ridden horse with a poor choice of barns would have been stressful I think. And no horse at all- well- that ain’t in our blood.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (31 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Sorry CC I know it must be hard and probably not helpful seeing Boggles jaunts. It can always change in an instant with horses so I just try and appreciate the good times whilst they are here.

I really do think buying a youngster was a good idea. You don’t need facilities and therefore no stress re not having them. By the time you can move he will be old enough to do stuff with and then you can go to another stage or whatnot with a better horse scene. But you’ll have had the niceness of just having him around and watching them grow.

I genuinely think it was a great choice. A ridden horse with a poor choice of barns would have been stressful I think. And no horse at all- well- that ain’t in our blood.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I keep telling myself. 


I also think I'm just exhausted with work and house work...on top of the shorter days/more darkness. So probably just in a rut! Rode a lovely QH mare today. Working around a solid 19 year old horse is a stark contrast to the yearling who is still learning the rules of civilization. 😂


----------



## BBP (31 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			That's exactly what I keep telling myself. 


I also think I'm just exhausted with work and house work...on top of the shorter days/more darkness. So probably just in a rut! Rode a lovely QH mare today. Working around a solid 19 year old horse is a stark contrast to the yearling who is still learning the rules of civilization. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with Michen. It must be hard seeing her and Boggle having so much fun, but the cool thing with a yearling is you don’t *have* to do anything. So if you aren’t in the right place right now, you can just take it easy until your next move. It’s easy to think you should be doing this that and the other with them, but to be honest as long as they can lead, pick up feet and at some point tie up, you’re all good. I don't really post about mine on here now as he doesn’t  do anything interesting either, just growing through various ugly duckling phases. Our time will come!🙂


----------



## palo1 (31 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Hey Bog, how do you feel about elk….

https://youtube.com/shorts/xH6cwjDaNbw?feature=share

And some more pics from today. So happy to have trails. And great roads. Snow shoes this week for a cycle I think.

View attachment 101571
View attachment 101572
View attachment 101573

Click to expand...

Fab photos and it is brilliant to see these new adventures.  The trail riding looks really lovely; are these direct from the barn?  Is the big road a  busy one (doesn't look it lol)?  I love the elk; amazing and v brave Boggle!  Keep it coming!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (31 October 2022)

Wow it looks amazing Michen!

You really are going to inspire me to do something crazy shortly 🤣🙈


----------



## Widgeon (31 October 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I'm feeling really down about not having my other horse with me, being so limited by this backyard barn (American term) type area, and wondering why the he** I bought a yearling. Or if it was a mistake/I should've taken the opportunity to walk away from horses. So I'm going to jump off of this thread now and it'll be back to the Boggle thread. Maybe I'll start my own to chronicle my journey with Ronaldo, mostly re his training at some point. So that's all for now.
		
Click to expand...

You'll get there CC, hang on in there - you won't be in the same area forever. Having a yearling must be like having a very small child - lots of cleaning up and hard work! Please do start another thread for Ronaldo when you're feeling in a better place, we love hearing about him. Also don't underestimate how demoralising it is to be on a yard that isn't quite right for you. That must be making it all feel twice as bad as it really is.


----------



## ycbm (31 October 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Wow it looks amazing Michen!

You really are going to inspire me to do something crazy shortly 🤣🙈
		
Click to expand...

OK , I'll start. 



Do It.

Do it.

Do it ........


(But only if we get a tooth and nail running commentary and photos. )


----------



## SEL (31 October 2022)

Widgeon said:



			You'll get there CC, hang on in there - you won't be in the same area forever. Having a yearling must be like having a very small child - lots of cleaning up and hard work! Please do start another thread for Ronaldo when you're feeling in a better place, we love hearing about him. Also don't underestimate how demoralising it is to be on a yard that isn't quite right for you. That must be making it all feel twice as bad as it really is.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ all this and the stress of just moving to a new area. Start another thread when you feel up to it and post photos. He's a lovely boy and I'm looking forward to watching him grow.

BTW - its turning into the season of mud and darkness in the UK so we're all looking for nice photos from other parts of the world!


----------



## BBP (31 October 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Wow it looks amazing Michen!

You really are going to inspire me to do something crazy shortly 🤣🙈
		
Click to expand...

I feel like if you are going to go palominos abroad it needs to be California or something, I think they suit the surfer girl vibe!


----------



## palo1 (31 October 2022)

SEL said:



			^^^ all this and the stress of just moving to a new area. Start another thread when you feel up to it and post photos. He's a lovely boy and I'm looking forward to watching him grow.

BTW - its turning into the season of mud and darkness in the UK so we're all looking for nice photos from other parts of the world!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely this!!  @CanteringCarrot I am really hoping you can update with Ronaldo's progress over time: he looks like a very smart young horse but I completely understand how deflated you must feel after such stress and sadness at leaving your wonderful, established horse behind.  It is very hard to start again with a youngster, especially if you have also had to relocate and the new yard doesn't really do it for you.  I have been thinking about what a huge challenge this has all been for you.


----------



## Trouper (31 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Hey Bog, how do you feel about elk….

https://youtube.com/shorts/xH6cwjDaNbw?feature=share

And some more pics from today. So happy to have trails. And great roads. Snow shoes this week for a cycle I think.

View attachment 101571
View attachment 101572
View attachment 101573

Click to expand...

All right - enough of these snapshots please.  Never mind the new rugs and American saddles what you (we) need is a proper headcam and a dedicated Boggle YouTube channel so we can go on all these trail rides with you.  If it's going to get too snowy soon for long rides you have got the winter to get organised!!!!!!!  
Just saying.


----------



## Michen (31 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			Fab photos and it is brilliant to see these new adventures.  The trail riding looks really lovely; are these direct from the barn?  Is the big road a  busy one (doesn't look it lol)?  I love the elk; amazing and v brave Boggle!  Keep it coming!
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are! The roads are really quiet which is great.


----------



## Michen (31 October 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Wow it looks amazing Michen!

You really are going to inspire me to do something crazy shortly 🤣🙈
		
Click to expand...

Well I have zero regrets so far.

Weirdly I had this opportunity with this company 6 years ago. At the time I had Basil who was on full loan. I didn’t pursue it because I couldn’t have dreamt of having the money to ship him even if he was mine. And I was a bit scared. I lost him a few months later just before I was due to buy him. 

I feel very lucky to have got the opportunity again whilst older and with deeper pockets to take my buddy with me!


----------



## Michen (31 October 2022)

We have a lot to learn about service in the UK. I’m in a hire car and the engine light came on so went back to the airport to swap it.

Within 5 mins I have a new car and a cell phone number for the local manager for when I need to extend it rather than calling the main line.

Unreal!


----------



## palo1 (31 October 2022)

Michen said:



			We have a lot to learn about service in the UK. I’m in a hire car and the engine light came on so went back to the airport to swap it.

Within 5 mins I have a new car and a cell phone number for the local manager for when I need to extend it rather than calling the main line.

Unreal!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed!  Not to burst your bubble though hahaha but that service is also really heavily linked to consumption - the USA is excellent in all forms and support of that lol.


----------



## Michen (31 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			Indeed!  Not to burst your bubble though hahaha but that service is also really heavily linked to consumption - the USA is excellent in all forms and support of that lol.
		
Click to expand...

Meh, no bubble bursting here. it's just nice that things seem to actually get done!


----------



## palo1 (31 October 2022)

Michen said:



			Meh, no bubble bursting here. it's just nice that things seem to actually get done!
		
Click to expand...

Getting things done? What is this alien concept lol?!! Yes, it must be lovely to have attention to detail and efficiency.


----------



## Michen (1 November 2022)

Looking pretty good for a horse that was travelling so much ten days ago. Half clip and hot bath. He’s furious about the bath and cross tie situation.  Still ended up as wet as him.

Btw guess how much bath farrier is for a set of shoes… $300. Apparently we pay a premium up here for being in a somewhat affluent area. 🤣🤦‍♀️

there’s another farrier who charges $200 but he’s trying to retire and not taking on new clients.


----------



## palo1 (1 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Looking pretty good for a horse that was travelling so much ten days ago. Half clip and hot bath. He’s furious about the bath and cross tie situation.  Still ended up as wet as him.

Btw guess how much bath farrier is for a set of shoes… $300. Apparently we pay a premium up here for being in a somewhat affluent area. 🤣🤦‍♀️

there’s another farrier who charges $200 but he’s trying to retire and not taking on new clients.


View attachment 101617

Click to expand...

Looking amazing but if ever there was an incentive to remain unshod..!! That is scary spendy for shoes @Michen. Boggle does look glorious


----------



## Rosietaz (1 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			Looking amazing but if ever there was an incentive to remain unshod..!! That is scary spendy for shoes @Michen. Boggle does look glorious 

Click to expand...

I agree!! Think I’d invest in some hoof boots!


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 November 2022)

He looks very lovely 😍

Jeez that's alot for shoes I think I would be sticking to barefoot and hope the horse copes.


----------



## SEL (1 November 2022)

He looks like a mini racehorse there!

Hoof boots sound a good idea


----------



## Michen (1 November 2022)

Yep he has renegades and scoots already I just need a new strap for the scoots. I think I’ll invest in another pair of renegades to put ice studs in.

My concern is where he is in the mountains he may get footy on ground that’s frozen for so long even just to and from his turnout. He did in the UK walking over big frozen mud ruts by the end of winter. That said I expect no ruts like that here..


----------



## tda (1 November 2022)

Yikes $300 !  Maybe just fronts for a while ?


----------



## Caol Ila (1 November 2022)

Does that $300 include the snow pads?


----------



## Michen (1 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Does that $300 include the snow pads?
		
Click to expand...

Nope!!


----------



## Michen (1 November 2022)

Didn’t even ask the cost of those or his hind lateral extensions 🤣


----------



## Caol Ila (1 November 2022)

Yikes!

If it included snow pads on all four feet, it woudn't be so terrible. I'd start putting stocks into Renegade if I was you. 

Maybe see how he goes with the boots. If he does get footy on hard winter ground, reassess. Depending on the type of winter you get this year, you might have soft snow lying for a while or enough above freezing sunny days to soften the ground.


----------



## Michen (1 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Yikes!

If it included snow pads on all four feet, it woudn't be so terrible. I'd start putting stocks into Renegade if I was you.

Maybe see how he goes with the boots. If he does get footy on hard winter ground, reassess. Depending on the type of winter you get this year, you might have soft snow lying for a while or enough above freezing sunny days to soften the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Yep that’s going to be my plan! I think you are right about hay diets btw, he’s definitely putting weight on nicely.

I wish I looked like Boggle 🤣 shiny and fit.

Caol does the sun ever get boring🤣 I am loving driving to the barn when it’s dark and seeing the lights of houses set into the mountains. It gives me that ski season feeling.

I also think he’s eating more with the way they do the hay. I’m usually all for ad lib but I think the fact he gets it 5 x a day in sections means he’s more excited about it and tucking into it more.


----------



## Caol Ila (1 November 2022)

You’re re asking me that at the wrong time of year. Hermosa says she has some cold grey mud she would like to send you.

Ask again in June when it’s light until midnight.


----------



## Michen (1 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			You’re re asking me that at the wrong time of year. Hermosa says she has some cold grey mud she would like to send you.

Ask again in June when it’s light until midnight.

View attachment 101641
View attachment 101642

Click to expand...

Ew. Yeh. No thanks 🤣


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

It's weird how life can feel normal so quickly. I'm striding around the grocery store now not feeling like a scared rabbit haha! Although still pretty grossed out by the store contents. Didn't realise "no antibiotics" needed advertising on chicken. And, if you want some salmon, that'll be 14 dollars for two fillets please.

Glad I don't cook meat or fish myself anymore these days but the tofu etc is so expensive as well! Luckily a good chunk of the week I am fed through work.

I am more sure than ever that Bog is not normal, these roads are SO steep and endless, we had plenty of hills around us in england but nothing like this. I took him out properly solo for the first time today and he was absolutely full of beans. Then did 5 minutes in the school and he feels brilliant! Loose and swingy. Need to get a physio out to him soon though for a once over.


[video]



[\video]


----------



## PurBee (2 November 2022)

So lovely to hear youre both settling in really well and loving it. Bog looks fab and its amazing how he’s adjusted so well to so many changes. Those keen forward ears are too cute!

The supermarkets in CA daunted me at first. All the choice! A whole isle just for pancake syrups! But i loved the coffee bean kiosk and the veg department where they had water misters spritz the veg every minute to keep it cool and fresh 🙂

Which months does the snow there make trail rides impossible? The scenery is so stunning…those large clear blue skies..wow!


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

PurBee said:



			So lovely to hear youre both settling in really well and loving it. Bog looks fab and its amazing how he’s adjusted so well to so many changes. Those keen forward ears are too cute!

The supermarkets in CA daunted me at first. All the choice! A whole isle just for pancake syrups! But i loved the coffee bean kiosk and the veg department where they had water misters spritz the veg every minute to keep it cool and fresh 🙂

Which months does the snow there make trail rides impossible? The scenery is so stunning…those large clear blue skies..wow!
		
Click to expand...

Yep they are crazy aren't they. But so much plastic, eeeeek. There were 6 different types of canned black beans!

Apparently pretty much Nov- March. I think there's days it's ok when it's fresh snow etc depending on what is on your horses feet, but when it's frozen it's obviously slippy and it doesn't really melt. The barn is at 8000 feet!

The local ladies said the roads are usually cleared really well though so they are fine to ride on 1/2 days after a snow dump. The road riding in itself is beautiful so I'm not too bothered- I went to that barn expecting a 40 min loop to be available so I am utterly delighted. (@Caol Ila fyi, hopefully they are correct!)


----------



## Caol Ila (2 November 2022)

Michen said:



			The local ladies said the roads are usually cleared really well though so they are fine to ride on 1/2 days after a snow dump (@Caol Ila fyi, hopefully they are correct!)
		
Click to expand...

LOL. I know what I-70 is like through Morrison and Evergreen in the winter. Been stuck there so many times. Joyous.

Buy winter tyres if you haven't already.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			LOL. I know what I-70 is like through Morrison and Evergreen in the winter. Joyous.

Buy winter tyres if you haven't already.
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the local roads around the barn. I assume the 3 locals who live there know what they are talking about! 

I'm still in a rental so have to wait on the winter tyres until I get a company car... or buy a truck


----------



## Caol Ila (2 November 2022)

Hopefully that will be soon. You really don't want to be driving up to 8000ft most days without them once the snow accumulates.

You're required to have some reasonable type of winter-ish tyre on your car on I-70 from September to May. https://www.codot.gov/travel/winter-driving/tractionlaw

I wish they'd do something like this for parts of the A82 and A9.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Hopefully that will be soon. You really don't want to be driving up to 8000ft most days without them once the snow accumulates.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking auto socks or chains may be a good interim! I could buy the truck but I'd lose so much money putting pounds into dollars at the mo.


----------



## Caol Ila (2 November 2022)

Chains or socks will be better than nothing, but they are only good for times when you are actually stuck or when the road is completely covered. In reality, you'll get bits where the snow has accumulated and bits where there isn't as much snow. You don't want to drive in chains on dry pavement. You also have to drive very slowly. You drive slowly in snow anyway, but with chains, you have to stay below 25mph. Things have to be pretty bad for you to otherwise go that slow. People will easily go at 40 on the interstate with a thin layer of snow on it (and some will go a lot faster... the world is not short of idiots).

Then you have the faff of getting them on and off in blizzard conditions. This is not fun. I have happy memories of trying to do this on a school bus in Boulder Canyon coming back from a school ski trip. Nightmare. Took like half an hour. It's even more fun in the dark. And conditions can change fast in the mountains. You might find yourself on an icy, snowy road, with no place to safely stop and put on the chains.

If you were not going up into the mountains regularly and just pottering around Denver and its suburbs, you could probably get away with it. But given where your horse is, winter or at least good all-season tires are a necessity.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/michae...e-best-for-mountain-visitors/?sh=955f02f51125
https://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-gear/cars-trucks/winter-tires-trucks-suvs-crossovers/


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

@Caol Ila  Now i'm looking at trucks again dammit


----------



## Caol Ila (2 November 2022)

A small pickup like a Toyota Tacoma or F-150 with proper tires and a low box will do you nicely. You won't get stuck in that.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Chains or socks will be better than nothing, but they are only good for times when you are actually stuck or when the road is completely covered. In reality, you'll get bits where the snow has accumulated and bits where there isn't as much snow. You don't want to drive in chains on dry pavement. You also have to drive very slowly. You drive slowly in snow anyway, but with chains, you have to stay below 25mph. Things have to be pretty bad for you to otherwise go that slow. People will easily go at 40 on the interstate with a thin layer of snow on it.

Then you have the faff of getting them on and off in blizzard conditions. This is not fun. I have happy memories of trying to do this on a school bus in Boulder Canyon coming back from a school ski trip. Nightmare. Took like half an hour. It's even more fun in the dark. And conditions can change fast in the mountains. You might find yourself on an icy, snowy road, with no place to safely stop and put on the chains.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/michae...e-best-for-mountain-visitors/?sh=955f02f51125
https://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-gear/cars-trucks/winter-tires-trucks-suvs-crossovers/

Click to expand...

Aha cross posted. Gotcha. It's kinda sounding like I should just buy a truck sooner rather than later, we are due a big dump of snow up there on thursday. 

The company car would be a chevy equinoxe so I'm not sure even with snow tyres that it would be as good as a truck?

Then there's the whole do I need a ridiculous tuck to tow or could I have a ford 150 with a small gooseneck trailer. argh! It would be so much easier if I had a credit rating here to finance one.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			A small pickup like a Toyota Tacoma or F-150 with proper tires and a low box will do you nicely. You won't get stuck in that.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, and if I got a 5,000lb trailer it should be ok to tow with. Do they have exhaust brakes? I am being told not to tow down mountains without them but google is not clear!


----------



## Caol Ila (2 November 2022)

Looks like Equinox has an AWD model. If they give you that spec and if you stick some winter tyres or all-seasons on it, you should be quite happy in that. Maybe. I don't know anything about Chevrolet's all-wheel-drive system because my parents were Toyota and Subaru people (except for the F-250, which my dad never liked, mostly because it kept the mechanic's kids in college, but I loved that thing).

The Chevy won't have a low box or diff lock, but you only need that if you are doing really stupid stuff or going off-road. What's the driveway to your barn like? My Mom has been driving a Subaru XV for years, and she's been very happy with it. Most of Boulder owns Subaru Outbacks. 

The tires are the most important thing. A front wheel drive car on wnter tyres will outperform a 4x4 in summer tires on snow. 4x4 (or AWD) on winters or all-seasons wins.

I have no clue what exhaust brakes are. I just whacked a bumper pull on my truck and got on with things, but it was probably lighter than a gooseneck.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Looks like Equinox has an AWD model. If they give you that spec and if you stick some winter tyres or all-seasons on it, you should be quite happy in that. Maybe. I don't know anything about Chevrolet's all-wheel-drive system because my parents were Toyota and Subaru people (except for the F-250, which my dad never liked, mostly because it kept the mechanic's kids in college, but I loved that thing).

I have no clue what exhaust brakes are. I just whacked a bumper pull on my truck and got on with things, but it was probably lighter than a gooseneck.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it will definitely be the AWD Model. It's just a question of when I'll get it, at the moment they have no clue. They've extended the rental for the hire car (a 4wd merc) until end of november.  And the rental company (national) won't put snow tyres on.

I might just have to accept there may be a number of days I won't see Bog until I get the company car. Although it seems you can hire a random dudes truck around here for 40 dollars so that's kinda cool!


----------



## Caol Ila (2 November 2022)

4x4 Merc sounds fun.

It would be nice if they sped that process up so you could get a useful vehicle.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (2 November 2022)

You can get exhaust brakes installed (Jake brakes) on diesel pick ups. OH's dad has them on his Dodge Ram 2500 (or maybe it's a 3500, cannot recall) diesel pick up. 

I driven 3/4 ton pickups though snow many a time and they do quite well. Tires are very important.

I wouldn't tow a gooseneck with a F-150, personally, but I don't know much about the newer ones and their ratings, I'll admit...and people do it.


----------



## Caol Ila (2 November 2022)

I once slid backwards down a snowy hill near Inverness in a Land Rover Disco on summer tires. Thinking, “Whoops. Should have changed these.”


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			4x4 Merc sounds fun.

It would be nice if they sped that process up so you could get a useful vehicle.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, they are trying, but there's a massive shortage of AWD at the moment. I was offered a sedan AWD immediately but said no as it would have been totally impractical for the dog if I bring her over.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			You can get exhaust brakes installed (Jake brakes) on diesel pick ups. OH's dad has them on his Dodge Ram 2500 (or maybe it's a 3500, cannot recall) diesel pick up.

I driven 3/4 ton pickups though snow many a time and they do quite well. Tires are very important.

I wouldn't tow a gooseneck with a F-150, personally, but I don't know much about the newer ones and their ratings, I'll admit...and people do it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm sort of coming full circle on it. I think for where Bog is boarded I would feel better with a gooseneck.. side winds, unexpected snow etc. Ideally if I can get some credit rating here over the next few months I can finance a truck and then purchase a trailer.

It's unreal that I'm going to need a fair bit over 50k for it and that will be "well used"


----------



## scats (2 November 2022)

That hacking looks amazing!  When can Millie and I fly over and join you??


----------



## Trouper (2 November 2022)

Does your company have any finance schemes which might help you out in the short term as you have to wait for credit rating??


----------



## SibeliusMB (2 November 2022)

If towing a gooseneck in/around the mountains, possibly through snow, my preference would be a 3/4 ton truck (Chevy or GMC 2500, Dodge 2500, Ford 250 etc). That is plenty of truck for total control of the rig, plus the horsepower you need for terrain and weather. Bonus points for diesel with exhaust brakes. I had a Chevy 2500 Duramax for my 2H all-aluminum gooseneck and I will never tow without exhaust brakes again.  A 3/4 ton diesel truck is expensive, but they hold their value and you will never regret the extra power and control they give you.

Yes people do tow some small, all-aluminum goosenecks with an F150, but I would strongly recommend against it in that part of the country. I grew up in New Hampshire with lots of ice/snow and hills, so I'm from the "get more truck than you need" vs "the bare minimum is totally fine" towing club.


----------



## humblepie (2 November 2022)

Only just caught up with this thread but wow what some fabulous hacking photos and glad all has gone well.


----------



## Caol Ila (2 November 2022)

If you don't mind a zillion miles on them, you can get trucks like this for 7k.

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...rivedpriceASC&numRecords=25&clickType=listing


----------



## CanteringCarrot (2 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			If you don't mind a zillion miles on them, you can get trucks like this for 7k.

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=662681293&vehicleStyleCodes=TRUCKS&city=Denver&state=CO&zip=80203&location=&searchRadius=50&endYear=2012&marketExtension=include&isNewSearch=false&showAccelerateBanner=false&sortBy=derivedpriceASC&numRecords=25&dma=&listingTypes=USED&referrer=/cars-for-sale/truck/denver-co-80203?dma=&searchRadius=50&location=&endYear=2012&marketExtension=include&isNewSearch=false&showAccelerateBanner=false&sortBy=derivedpriceASC&numRecords=25&clickType=listing

Click to expand...

That mileage on a diesel wouldn't be the end of the world, but if that truck were a diesel, it also wouldn't be that price. 

It's got some cosmetic damage, but you might find that on many used trucks, IME. We paid 25k for our 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 diesel with mileage in the lower 100k range, which is honestly nothing for that engine. The truck is pretty clean rust wise, and in general, just needs a new grille due to some chrome damage, but that's only a couple hundred dollars.

Thankfully OH is very mechanically inclined and can do repairs and maintenance. The truck is safe, sound, and does the job well. We just couldn't fathom spending $80k or more on a new one. It's like, even if the money is there, I rather spend it on other things or save it! I can be a bit frugal at times. If something used is out there and it will do the job, I opt for that...in many instances. There are other decently clean 2500's out there with about 150k miles (or a bit less) or so for under or around $30k. If I'm buying a 3/4 ton I'd only go for diesel.


----------



## palo1 (2 November 2022)

Cor, things are expensive stateside...having said that I have only ever bought scruffy but functional vehicles so know nothing of 'clean, new' ones lol.  But there must be decent s/h vehicles and good mechanics in the state of Colorado?!!


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			Does your company have any finance schemes which might help you out in the short term as you have to wait for credit rating??
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not, company car or car allowance only


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Yeah the truck prices are crazy. In my head I am budgeting to need 50-60,000 USD to get a set up I'd feel comfortable with. If I can finance most of a truck then just bite the bullet on the capital for the rest and accept losing a lot in the exchange rate then I'd be ok. I don't want to totally use all of my cash incase I ever need to get Bog back to the UK quickly.

I don't really want to tow with an older truck tbh, I'd rather finance as much as I can to be in something I feel comfortable in that won't break down.

Also, turns out insurance on a UK license is almost impossible unless you want to pay 5k a year. So need to crack on and get my CO license! And even with it, I'm looking at 3k a year. Crazy!


----------



## palo1 (2 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Yeah the truck prices are crazy. In my head I am budgeting to need 50-60,000 USD to get a set up I'd feel comfortable with. If I can finance most of a truck then just bite the bullet on the capital for the rest and accept losing a lot in the exchange rate then I'd be ok. I don't want to totally use all of my cash incase I ever need to get Bog back to the UK quickly.

I don't really want to tow with an older truck tbh, I'd rather finance as much as I can to be in something I feel comfortable in that won't break down.

Also, turns out insurance on a UK license is almost impossible unless you want to pay 5k a year. So need to crack on and get my CO license! And even with it, I'm looking at 3k a year. Crazy!
		
Click to expand...

That is kind of sobering @Michen.  Boggle is a very lucky pony!! That sort of finance is, I suppose comparable to a decent set up for towing here (good new'ish 4x4 with a decent up to date box) but somehow I think we imagine that equestrianism in the USA is somehow more accessible.  I am sure it can be I totally get your reluctance to take chances on the roads with your horse.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			That is kind of sobering @Michen.  Boggle is a very lucky pony!! That sort of finance is, I suppose comparable to a decent set up for towing here (good new'ish 4x4 with a decent up to date box) but somehow I think we imagine that equestrianism in the USA is somehow more accessible.  I am sure it can be I totally get your reluctance to take chances on the roads with your horse.
		
Click to expand...

Well for my UK set up I spent 22k on a used touraeg and 2.5k on a used ifor. I guess the difference is the sheer size of truck needed here is different, plus I just don't want to tow with a bumper bull. And the insurance is crazy, my friend here is paying 3k a year and I expect I'll need to pay the same. The investment in being able to move your horse around... wow.

Then I need to decide if I'm even bothered about having transport! I can hire a truck for about $50 a day, well if I bought a trailer even if I hired a truck weekly every two weeks that would still be cheaper than owning.

I can totally understand now why there is not a single bumper pull at the barn. 

It's a lot of money! I actually have left the car loan for my UK car open with the money sat in the bank, so I could transfer it over but again it's the issue of the exchange rate. I need to do the sums but I bet I'm better off financing a truck rather than exchanging pounds into dollars.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Maybe something like this @CanteringCarrot ? Just crazy money for such an old truck https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...ivedpriceDESC&numRecords=25&clickType=listing


----------



## CanteringCarrot (2 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Maybe something like this @CanteringCarrot ? Just crazy money for such an old truck https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=657743319&allListingType=all-cars&fuelTypeGroup=DSL&makeCodeList=FORD&modelCodeList=F250&city=Denver&state=CO&zip=80226&location=&searchRadius=200&marketExtension=include&maxPrice=30000&isNewSearch=false&showAccelerateBanner=false&sortBy=derivedpriceDESC&numRecords=25&dma=&referrer=/cars-for-sale/all-cars/diesel/ford/f250/denver-co-80226?dma=&searchRadius=200&location=&marketExtension=include&maxPrice=30000&isNewSearch=false&showAccelerateBanner=false&sortBy=derivedpriceDESC&numRecords=25&clickType=listing

Click to expand...

It's alright. It has some cosmetic issues around the wheel wells, especially, and I'd want to look at them a bit more to see if there is rot or just dents/dings. I'd also want to see the underside of the truck, but it looks like someone sprayed it (likely to hide rust). Some rust isn't terrible on the underside, and it's a used truck after all, but there's a certain level that I'm comfortable with. We also do rust removal and preventative on our vehicles before winter (OH started on the truck last weekend), but it's a lot of work. 

It might be in decent condition as someone's occasional tow rig, and that's why the miles aren't soo high. Ours was sort of like that and the owner didn't really drive it much in bad weather/winter, so it's in good shape. 


It's not my favorite year Ford or favorite engine, but if it's somewhat local I might give it a look.


----------



## palo1 (2 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Yeah the truck prices are crazy. In my head I am budgeting to need 50-60,000 USD to get a set up I'd feel comfortable with. If I can finance most of a truck then just bite the bullet on the capital for the rest and accept losing a lot in the exchange rate then I'd be ok. I don't want to totally use all of my cash incase I ever need to get Bog back to the UK quickly.

I don't really want to tow with an older truck tbh, I'd rather finance as much as I can to be in something I feel comfortable in that won't break down.

Also, turns out insurance on a UK license is almost impossible unless you want to pay 5k a year. So need to crack on and get my CO license! And even with it, I'm looking at 3k a year. Crazy!
		
Click to expand...

deleted - double posted!


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

It's so weird that I'm sitting out in 21 degrees in a t shirt yet fretting that Boggles new rug must come today because tomorrow a dump of snow and cold temps are forecast.

Oh and I need to go and buy a thick jacket for myself too that's not a horsey one!


----------



## Trouper (2 November 2022)

With winter coming how much are you going to need to transport Boggle around?  If not much, then hiring when you need to would  be a financially sensible option for the first few months until you know you and he are really settled into US life??


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			With winter coming how much are you going to need to transport Boggle around?  If not much, then hiring when you need to would  be a financially sensible option for the first few months until you know you and he are really settled into US life??
		
Click to expand...

oh for sure. I always intended to do truck/trailer in spring. But if my company car with snow tyres doesn't come in soon, I may need to purchase a truck imminently to get up there/around.


----------



## Caol Ila (2 November 2022)

The CO driving test used to be (probably still is) super easy. Drive around for ten minutes, don’t do anything scary, stupid, or illegal, and you pass. Not like the UK one- 40 minutes of hell on earth and then they fail you for some arcane crap.

Could you buy something like an old Subaru Outback to just get around in the winter? Then when you want a truck, you can probably sell the Subaru for close to what you bought it for. An old one is probably cheaper than a truck but doesn’t need to be reliable enough to tow your baby. They are awesome in snow.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			The CO driving test used to be (probably still is) super easy. Drive around for ten minutes, don’t do anything scary, stupid, or illegal, and you pass. Not like the UK one- 40 minutes of hell on earth and then they fail you for some arcane crap.

Could you buy something like an old Subaru Outback to just get around in the winter? Then when you want a truck, you can probably sell the Subaru for close to what you bought it for. An old one is probably cheaper than a truck but doesn’t need to be reliable enough to tow your baby. They are awesome in snow.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe but sucks if it goes wrong. I’d rather just transfer my pounds and bite the bullet to buy a truck for keeps.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Just about to pay $80 for shoe removal and a literal run around with a rasp.


----------



## nagblagger (2 November 2022)

NEED MORE PICTURES !


----------



## druid (2 November 2022)

I can console you with the fact the shoes on some of the east coast HJ were in the $5-600 range!


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

druid said:



			I can console you with the fact the shoes on some of the east coast HJ were in the $5-600 range!
		
Click to expand...

Oh that helps!!!


----------



## teapot (2 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Just about to pay $80 for shoe removal and a literal run around with a rasp.
		
Click to expand...

Gulp. Hope the job's paying well!


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

teapot said:



			Gulp. Hope the job's paying well!
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully!!!


----------



## SBJT (2 November 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			You can get exhaust brakes installed (Jake brakes) on diesel pick ups. OH's dad has them on his Dodge Ram 2500 (or maybe it's a 3500, cannot recall) diesel pick up.

I driven 3/4 ton pickups though snow many a time and they do quite well. Tires are very important.

I wouldn't tow a gooseneck with a F-150, personally, but I don't know much about the newer ones and their ratings, I'll admit...and people do it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. I’ve seen it done and the weight ratio means it can be scary. I think some of the older chevys have the jake brakes. Didn’t even know mine had it until last week when hubby pointed it out. And I’ve been driving that thing for 5 years now.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (2 November 2022)

SBJT said:



			I agree with this. I’ve seen it done and the weight ratio means it can be scary. I think some of the older chevys have the jake brakes. Didn’t even know mine had it until last week when hubby pointed it out. And I’ve been driving that thing for 5 years now.
		
Click to expand...

It's scary when people skimp on a tow rig or just get a trailer that's too much for their truck!

OH's dad tows a large 5th wheel RV when he goes on trips, so the Jake Brakes are very helpful. Especially through the mountains. 

I'm somewhat loyal to Cummins when it comes to diesel engines, but with Chevy, the Allison transmission and Duramax isn't terrible either. Pros and cons to all of the big 3 (Ford, Dodge, Chevy/GM). Usually you find what you prefer and stick with it. 

Also pros and cons to pre emissions diesel vehicles. I'm rather environmentally conscious in my day to day life, but a bit of an environmental terrorist when it comes to some car stuff 🤫


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			NEED MORE PICTURES !
		
Click to expand...

Bog says hey ❤️


----------



## SBJT (2 November 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			It's scary when people skimp on a tow rig or just get a trailer that's too much for their truck!

OH's dad tows a large 5th wheel RV when he goes on trips, so the Jake Brakes are very helpful. Especially through the mountains.

I'm somewhat loyal to Cummins when it comes to diesel engines, but with Chevy, the Allison transmission and Duramax isn't terrible either. Pros and cons to all of the big 3 (Ford, Dodge, Chevy/GM). Usually you find what you prefer and stick with it.

Also pros and cons to pre emissions diesel vehicles. I'm rather environmentally conscious in my day to day life, but a bit of an environmental terrorist when it comes to some car stuff 🤫
		
Click to expand...

You're so right, I have the Chevy Allison and while it's a tank, it's never failed me. Although the high winds and the mountains occasionally make me sweat a little.

Honestly in the Rockies, diesel is the way to go. People don't hate you quite as much.


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

Yeah I’m gonna hold out for a proper truck. I’d rather wait and if I can’t get to the barn for days at a time so be it. I’m away for weeks at a time soon anyway so I’ll have to get used to not seeing bog.

just had a very literal close coyote encounter on boggle!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (2 November 2022)

The Coyote's woke me up last night around 2:00am with their howling and yipping!


----------



## Michen (2 November 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			The Coyote's woke me up last night around 2:00am with their howling and yipping!
		
Click to expand...

It was smaller than I expected. Have a video I’ll post later!


----------



## Michen (3 November 2022)

Little video of our riding including the I think injured coyote that appeared right under our feet, I so nearly fell off as Boggle understandably span!

[video]



[\video]


----------



## Caol Ila (3 November 2022)

Coyotes aren't that much bigger than a large fox.

The poor guy in the video does look lame. 

I guess with the car thing, you can see how the winter pans out. You might change your mind. Snow sticks around for a while at 8000ft, so you might not be able to safely see Boggle for weeks. Weather happens fast and mean up there. It might be absolutely fine and plowed when you drive to the barn, then a sh1tshow two hours later when you leave and the snow comes in faster than the plows can clear it.


----------



## Michen (3 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Coyotes aren't that much bigger than a large fox.

The poor guy in the video does look lame. 

I guess with the car thing, you can see how the winter pans out. You might change your mind. Snow sticks around for a while at 8000ft, so you might not be able to safely see Boggle for weeks. Weather happens fast up there. It might be absolutely fine and plowed when you drive to the barn, then a sh1tshow two hours later when you leave and the snow comes in faster than the plows can clear it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh i mean if I need to buy a truck I can move the money over and buy a truck immediately. Just seems silly to jump into it now when I don’t yet know how things will pan out. There’s also an app thing where I can rent someone’s locally so no issue doing that for a few days at a time for a bit, still bet I’d spend less than the monthly insurance lol!

My colleague also has a company car (who I’m living with) and she’s put snow tires on hers so I may be able to borrow that a bit when she’s around if I need it. I think I’ll be able to muddle through but we shall see.


----------



## Michen (3 November 2022)

PS caol are you nocturnal 😂


----------



## Red-1 (3 November 2022)

What a lovely ride to share!


----------



## southerncomfort (3 November 2022)

Wonderful hacking there (random wildlife notwithstanding!).


----------



## linka (3 November 2022)

I have nothing helpful to add, but I just want to say how fantastic Boggle's Trail Experiences are to watch: "Where's this? Who's that? Ahh that thing, and that, and here's this...."


----------



## Tarragon (3 November 2022)

That trail just looks so inviting to ride!


----------



## Michen (3 November 2022)

linka said:



			I have nothing helpful to add, but I just want to say how fantastic Boggle's Trail Experiences are to watch: "Where's this? Who's that? Ahh that thing, and that, and here's this...."
		
Click to expand...

Yep I love it! But still always so forward with it. Even when he’s spooking he keeps the forward momentum just as much 🤣 I wonder how different it feels to him. Smells etc?


----------



## Emilieu (3 November 2022)

Loved that video, what a gorgeous trail. And of course, the happy Boggle ears. Thanks for sharing, what a treat


----------



## Caol Ila (3 November 2022)

Michen said:



			PS caol are you nocturnal 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Michen (3 November 2022)

Emilieu said:



			Loved that video, what a gorgeous trail. And of course, the happy Boggle ears. Thanks for sharing, what a treat
		
Click to expand...

It’s so beautiful! Literally soothes my brain after a busy work day


----------



## Moobli (3 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Little video of our riding including the I think injured coyote that appeared right under our feet, I so nearly fell off as Boggle understandably span!

[video]



[\video]
		
Click to expand...

I’d have been so excited, although the poor guy doesn’t look too well 😓. 
I recently saw a horrific video on “coyote whacking”.m , which I’d never even heard of.  Just unbelievable cruelty these guys face by some Neanderthals😞


----------



## nagblagger (3 November 2022)

'Hey' back to Bog. 
You are forgiven, love the video.


----------



## Caol Ila (3 November 2022)

Jealous of your individual pens at the moment. I have turned Hermosa out in her new herd and left her. Everything looked pretty civilized. She seems to know how to introduce herself to new horses and it looked as calm as any herd introduction I have seen. Not everyone was there when we left, but it was the best one could hope for. And I could not spend all night at the barn! 

Individual turnout has its advantages. Sort of.


----------



## Michen (3 November 2022)

Here goes testing the merc on the snow in the mountains… wish me luck!


----------



## Caol Ila (3 November 2022)

Yeah, my parents just texted to say it’s snowing. Good luck.


----------



## Michen (3 November 2022)

Pretty wet snow so wasn’t sticking once I’d dropped down ten mins. Bad driving conditions after this photo from the barn though but Colorado folk seem pretty sensible, everyone doing 25mph and hazards on.

Love the snow and now have a non horsey down jacket for it 🤣


Glad I pulled shoes yesterday.


----------



## Michen (4 November 2022)

Actual heaven. I can’t wait to go for a canter in this later! Car did great in the snow albeit it was only a few inches.


----------



## Moobli (4 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Actual heaven. I can’t wait to go for a canter in this later! Car did great in the snow albeit it was only a few inches.
View attachment 101870
View attachment 101871

Click to expand...

So picturesque 😍


----------



## Michen (4 November 2022)

Moobli said:



			So picturesque 😍
		
Click to expand...

I feel like I’m literally living in a dream world!


----------



## Moobli (4 November 2022)

I want to be there!  It’s not fair !!!  *stamps feet*


----------



## BallyJ (4 November 2022)

Moobli said:



			I want to be there!  It’s not fair !!!  *stamps feet*
		
Click to expand...

I think @Michen needs to be careful otherwise she'll be having alot of visitors!!


----------



## palo1 (4 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Actual heaven. I can’t wait to go for a canter in this later! Car did great in the snow albeit it was only a few inches.
View attachment 101870
View attachment 101871

Click to expand...

I love where I live, rain, mud, wind and all and often think it is the most incredible privelege to live here but where you are looks absolutely dreamy!! I would swap a few days of Welsh winter for Colorado snow...  Loving the pics and updates - thank you for posting


----------



## SEL (4 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Actual heaven. I can’t wait to go for a canter in this later! Car did great in the snow albeit it was only a few inches.
View attachment 101870
View attachment 101871

Click to expand...

Are you staying there for Xmas? It's been soooooo long since I've had a proper white Xmas and that looks amazing


----------



## Michen (4 November 2022)

SEL said:



			Are you staying there for Xmas? It's been soooooo long since I've had a proper white Xmas and that looks amazing
		
Click to expand...

Nooo I’m going back home. I really want to see my dog. Missing her so much! Back here on the 28th dec though for new year with some friends coming too!


----------



## palo1 (4 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Nooo I’m going back home. I really want to see my dog. Missing her so much! Back here on the 28th dec though for new year with some friends coming too!
		
Click to expand...

Tidy, as they say in these parts!  It sounds like you are flying in your new surroundings.  I hope you are feeling a bit proud of yourself too!!


----------



## Michen (4 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			Tidy, as they say in these parts!  It sounds like you are flying in your new surroundings.  I hope you are feeling a bit proud of yourself too!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah gosh I haven’t even thought about it. Feel like I’ve just slipped into this life and the scarey bit is done. I’m sure homesickness will make an appearance at some point but for now I feel really mellow!

I just had a call with a colleague from my previous company and he sent me a message to say how happy I look and that my glow is back. Didn’t even realise it was gone at the time but now I feel like a bouncy Boggle so I’ll just enjoy it until reality hits home 🤣


----------



## Michen (4 November 2022)

Blimey I live off this street and this happened minutes after I was on it 

https://www.foxweather.com/weather-news/denver-100-car-crash.amp


----------



## Errin Paddywack (4 November 2022)

So much for being used to snow and coping with it.


----------



## Moobli (4 November 2022)

Eek 😱. Hope everyone is okay and thank goodness you weren’t involved.


----------



## Michen (4 November 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			So much for being used to snow and coping with it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they were caught unaware haha. I'm a bit surprised it happened as I drove on the road beforehand and it not bad at all, ver much treated!


----------



## Michen (5 November 2022)

A couple of store trips and a few things that made me smile I thought I’d share.

Ariat clothing somewhat different here! And racks of shoes for sale at the country store with rope. Oh.. and a huge counter for guns that I didn’t photograph!






onto the grocery store. So these salads are about a third of the actual salads available (bagged). Just couldn’t get it all in the photograph. They are about 500-600 calories for the salad alone and that entire wall is different varieties ie ranch salad, avocado, etc. they nearly all have cheese of some sort of them. And a load of fat laden dressings 🤣

Dark chocolate hummus? Is that a thing?


----------



## Michen (5 November 2022)

And then here's the Bog quick ride video. He was hilarious, the wind chucked some lumps of snow on his head and omg he was so angry! He actually squealed at one that got him between the ears. I needed both hands on the reins after that. The wind was ripping and the feeling of it on my car on the i75.. I am 100% getting a gooseneck trailer and a big truck. No way I want to risk ever getting caught in that.

Boggle also sporting one of his 4 new rugs.. I had to get another medium weight too as his rhino seems to have lost loads of fill, I didn't realise until I felt other peoples!

Loving the barn. It's a great mix of people and everyone is really lovely. The guys who do the horses are so quick to sort something if I want it (ie extra hay or whatnot). Boggle seems genuinely really happy although now he's on a barn "routine" he's furious if I disrupt it, I rocked up just as they were being fed so he didn't get his as I was riding. Boy did I pay for that in Bog annoyance. I guess he's not used to being on the same routine as all the other horses in a barn.

There is four years to the day between these photos. If you'd told me then that we'd now be cantering through the snow in Colorado I'd have laughed! I'm not even sure at that point Boggle would have been a horse I'd have shelled out endless money to take with me. Well maybe I would have.

I am hiking this weekend then Monday I’m off to North Carolina for four days. Nervous about leaving Bog! Then back here for a week and then heading to Mexico for 5 days over thanksgiving to go diving and stay with my friends there. Then it’ll be a couple of weeks of skiing and then back to the UK for Christmas!


[video]



[\video]


----------



## Michen (5 November 2022)

Moobli said:



			I want to be there!  It’s not fair !!!  *stamps feet*
		
Click to expand...




BallyJ said:



			I think @Michen needs to be careful otherwise she'll be having alot of visitors!!
		
Click to expand...

Any Bog lover is welcome any time!!!!

@Moobli this all happened off the back of a linkedin message I sent whilst waiting for my luggage having just off a long haul. Jet lagged and with ruptured ear drums. I spent the entire flight wanting to be closer to the things I love (skiing, diving) and it took a year but- it happened!

Anything is possible


----------



## Moobli (5 November 2022)

Please keep posting about your whole life there!  Loved the photos from the different stores.  Wow! All those salads! You’ll need a good pair of those wrangler jeans when you start riding western 😁
The scenery is just stunning.  I don’t think you can beat sun on snow 😍
The descriptions of an angry Boggle made me lol!  It would be so interesting to know what he was thinking about his new US life.
Please take pics on your hike too.  I seem to remember being told dogs have to be on lead on lots of the hiking trails (unlike here).  I’d be interested to know if that’s true.  Have you seen many dogs yet?
Sorry for all the guff from me but I’m living vicariously through you (and Yellowstone 😂).  Now I’m thinking I should have married a rancher instead of a shepherd 🤣.  At my time of life (50) and with our life here it’s doubtful I’ll ever get the opportunity to live somewhere like that (I missed that particular opportunity in my 20s when I was on the cusp of nannying in the US for a year (Washington State)) but it’s definitely on my bucket list of places to visit when hubby takes a step back on the farm.
Please keep posting!


----------



## BBP (5 November 2022)

I think the only thing I’m not loving is your carbon footprint! But that aside I’m loving keeping up with horsey life stateside.


----------



## Michen (5 November 2022)

Moobli said:



			Please keep posting about your whole life there!  Loved the photos from the different stores.  Wow! All those salads! You’ll need a good pair of those wrangler jeans when you start riding western 😁
The scenery is just stunning.  I don’t think you can beat sun on snow 😍
The descriptions of an angry Boggle made me lol!  It would be so interesting to know what he was thinking about his new US life.
Please take pics on your hike too.  I seem to remember being told dogs have to be on lead on lots of the hiking trails (unlike here).  I’d be interested to know if that’s true.  Have you seen many dogs yet?
Sorry for all the guff from me but I’m living vicariously through you (and Yellowstone 😂).  Now I’m thinking I should have married a rancher instead of a shepherd 🤣.  At my time of life (50) and with our life here it’s doubtful I’ll ever get the opportunity to live somewhere like that (I missed that particular opportunity in my 20s when I was on the cusp of nannying in the US for a year (Washington State)) but it’s definitely on my bucket list of places to visit when hubby takes a step back on the farm.
Please keep posting!
		
Click to expand...

Yep so dogs mostly on a lead. BUT I’ve seen them off lead however they are always well behaved ones ie come back immediately to call when they see someone. So it seems to be a casual rule break that’s considered ok if your dog behaves itself (by other people, I’m sure a ranger would fine you).

It is one of my concerns about bringing pepper over but I think I can make it with what I’ve seen.

Sounds like you have a pretty beautiful country life anyway!


----------



## Michen (5 November 2022)

BBP said:



			I think the only thing I’m not loving is your carbon footprint! But that aside I’m loving keeping up with horsey life stateside.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think it would be much worse than my UK life tbh. If you remove shipping boggle across the world! In fact probably less with a house share and not using oil! I feel more twitchy about what I seeing in supermarkets. But yeh, as much as I try to do what I can that’s hypocritical when I’m hopping on flights to Mexico.


----------



## Bernster (5 November 2022)

Are they selling shoes off the shelf in that shop?!

They do seem to have sugar and calorie laden food everywhere.


----------



## Michen (5 November 2022)

Bernster said:



			Are they selling shoes off the shelf in that shop?!

They do seem to have sugar and calorie laden food everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I bet lots of people shoe their own horses.

Everything is so calorific. Even the soups seem to have about twice what we have aka a tomato and basil soup will automatically have cheese through it!


----------



## nagblagger (5 November 2022)

I'm not jealous, i'm not jealous.....i keep having to tell myself!


----------



## druid (5 November 2022)

I miss those salads, sometimes they kept me alive through a 24h hospital shift! 

And the mexican aisle, cojita and real corn tortillas. Sad I've not been back since Covic. More so with Breeder's Cup this weekend!

Pepper will be fine, look for the public hunting land and have fun finding some wild pheasants and chukkar. Practice shouting "Rooster" ....don't call it a c*ck pheasant


----------



## Michen (5 November 2022)

For you Moobli!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (5 November 2022)

Michen said:



			For you Moobli!


View attachment 101982
View attachment 101983
View attachment 101984
View attachment 101985
View attachment 101986

Click to expand...

Wow, it is so beautiful Michen.


----------



## teapot (5 November 2022)

-Renews passport-


----------



## Michen (5 November 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Wow, it is so beautiful Michen.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t it just! Just passed two people doing the hike barefoot.. 🤣🤣

I shall post pics of tomorrows as then I’m accountable in actually going on one (AE great thread!)


----------



## SEL (6 November 2022)

I need to stop looking at this thread when it's 6am, dark and I can hear rain.

Looks incredible. I've told the small cobs to pack their suitcases 😜


----------



## Moobli (6 November 2022)

Michen said:



			For you Moobli!


View attachment 101982
View attachment 101983
View attachment 101984
View attachment 101985
View attachment 101986

Click to expand...

Absolutely beautiful 😍.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

I’m having a meltdown about my dog. Having to sort out alternative care for her as her current home has just had a horrid drama (not related to her!). It’s fine as there’s plenty of people to have her it’s just stressful Co ordinating from here.

And no idea what to do long term. I can afford home boarding for whilst I’m away with work and that could be three or four days at a time. Or I could be home every day one week.  Or if I want to go skiing etc for a day. But is it fair to bring her over here and then have her looked after by other people so much? And will I just feel really restricted having her?

I know plenty of people use daily care for their dogs and it certainly wouldn’t be that frequent, last week I was home every day.

And then there’s the flight. She will be terrified. But god I miss her tons and just cannot bear the idea of rehoming her. Sat here in floods of tears and just want to go get her now!!! I’m sure once she was here the care wouldn’t feel so daunting it’s just in the UK I had so many people around that it was never an issue. I never had to board her with a stranger once in nearly 3 years.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

This mornings efforts! Moobli it’s 10 x this beautiful the pics don’t do it justice!


----------



## Moobli (6 November 2022)

So difficult to make the right decision on Pepper.  When you said in a previous post you could live without the dog in the US but not the horse (or words to that effect) I thought I’m the opposite.  I couldn’t imagine going without my dogs so I think I’d find a way to get them there no matter what.
From your description of your dog, if you think the flight would terrify her then you might be better finding a long term foster (friend/family ?) over here who would have her until you return.  How long is your contract for?
If she did come over it would likely curtail other activities such as diving/skiing, unless you could find someone you trust to look after her.  Also would she be able to come with you to the barn and trail run with you, or wouldn’t that be safe with coyotes etc around, as well as the leash laws?


----------



## Moobli (6 November 2022)

Those photos are beautiful!!!  Pepper would love hiking with you if you do bring her over.
Another thought, would she have to be in the hold or do some flights allow smaller dogs in a crate to travel with the owner?


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Moobli said:



			So difficult to make the right decision on Pepper.  When you said in a previous post you could live without the dog in the US but not the horse (or words to that effect) I thought I’m the opposite.  I couldn’t imagine going without my dogs so I think I’d find a way to get them there no matter what.
From your description of your dog, if you think the flight would terrify her then you might be better finding a long term foster (friend/family ?) over here who would have her until you return.  How long is your contract for?
If she did come over it would likely curtail other activities such as diving/skiing, unless you could find someone you trust to look after her.  Also would she be able to come with you to the barn and trail run with you, or wouldn’t that be safe with coyotes etc around, as well as the leash laws?
		
Click to expand...

It’s indefinite really. Up to five years with option to extend.

I guess it would just be re building that network of people (albeit likely paid) I trust to look after her.

I think she’d be ok re trails, she’s obedient enough that whether on or off lead she can be at my heel just the same. Where I’m walking now I’ve seen one other person, with a dog offlead that they just immediately called in. So I think it’s a case of picking where you go. Literally everyone here has a dog! 

The flight argh I just don’t know. I planned to go back and fetch her so I’d take her to airport and be in the same plane but she’d still have ten hours in cargo.she has to be in the hold sadly, I did look into it.

Last photo. This makes me want her here, so much to explore.


----------



## nagblagger (6 November 2022)

If you bought her over could you have a trustworthy dog sitter so she would have stability of one person looking after her, in your home, when you're not there. She could have a mild sedative for the flight. 
I couldn't live without my dogs - even though they can be such a pain in a#se at times.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			If you bought her over could you have a trustworthy dog sitter so she would have stability of one person looking after her, in your home, when you're not there. She could have a mild sedative for the flight.
I couldn't live without my dogs - even though they can be such a pain in a#se at times.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I totally could do that. Judging by how many dog sitters there are I don’t think it would be hard. And I’m probably being silly because she adores my friends in the UK whose house she goes to, so there’s no reason she wouldn’t build up that same level of trust with other people.

I really thought I’d get here and sort of decide to rehome her but actually I miss her more than I thought possible!


----------



## nagblagger (6 November 2022)

But remember she will be a 'bind' and will have to be considered before you go off on your adventures skiing etc. Try and weigh up the pros and cons without emotions (if you can). Make the right decision for you both.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			But remember she will be a 'bind' and will have to be considered before you go off on your adventures skiing etc. Try and weigh up the pros and cons without emotions (if you can). Make the right decision for you both.
		
Click to expand...

I know 😞 but then she was a bind in the UK too I just made it work.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Tbh I don’t have to decide anything now. She can stay in the UK as long as I need.

But in reality I don’t think I can stand the idea of not having her back at some point.


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			But remember she will be a 'bind' and will have to be considered before you go off on your adventures skiing etc. Try and weigh up the pros and cons without emotions (if you can). Make the right decision for you both.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Amymay said:



			This
		
Click to expand...

If we took emotions out of it most of us wouldn’t have animals at all. Nor would Boggle be here. Isn’t how we feel about them the whole point?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (6 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			could have a mild sedative for the flight.
		
Click to expand...

 No. This is not recommended.


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2022)

Michen said:



			If we took emotions out of it most of us wouldn’t have animals at all. Nor would Boggle be here. Isn’t how we feel about them the whole point?
		
Click to expand...

It is.  I agree.  But sometimes taking the emotion out of it can help a person make a decision. 

In your shoes would I ship the dog?  Absolutely not.  Would I have shipped the horse?  Yes.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (6 November 2022)

FWIW, my cat and dog flew over with us (in the cargo/luggage hold) and I'm sure it was absolutely miserable for them, but they bounced back just fine. The dog acted like nothing happened, and the cat was just apprehensive for a day or two. 

As for pet sitters, if so many people have dogs in your area, maybe it's easier to find someone. Especially if yours is good with others. Mine goes over to a neighbor who is retired for a few hours a day for play and a walk, and even stayed a night. She's got 2 dogs and sometimes watches another 1or 2, and really doesn't mind adding ours to the mix. My dog loves it over there and practically drags me to her house.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Amymay said:



			It is.  I agree.  But sometimes taking the emotion out of it can help a person make a decision.

In your shoes would I ship the dog?  Absolutely not.  Would I have shipped the horse?  Yes.
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn’t you ship the dog? Interested to hear if there’s stuff I haven’t thought of.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			FWIW, my cat and dog flew over with us (in the cargo/luggage hold) and I'm sure it was absolutely miserable for them, but they bounced back just fine. The dog acted like nothing happened, and the cat was just apprehensive for a day or two.

As for pet sitters, if so many people have dogs in your area, maybe it's easier to find someone. Especially if yours is good with others. Mine goes over to a neighbor who is retired for a few hours a day for play and a walk, and even stayed a night. She's got 2 dogs and sometimes watches another 1or 2, and really doesn't mind adding ours to the mix. My dog loves it over there and practically drags me to her house.
		
Click to expand...

Is your dog fairly confident? Apparently she was totally fine when kennelled before her spay at the vets which makes me vaguely less stressed about it. I kinda wish I’d kennel boarded her on occasion to get her used to the concept as feel it would have helped her. At least she is fully crate trained albeit not been in one for two years!


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Why wouldn’t you ship the dog? Interested to hear if there’s stuff I haven’t thought of.
		
Click to expand...

Because you don’t have the same support network in place, won’t have much time for her, will be travelling quite a bit (I imagine).


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Amymay said:



			Because you don’t have the same support network in place, won’t have much time for her, will be travelling quite a bit (I imagine).
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends on the week though. I’ve just had a work week where I’ve been home every day and she’d be with me 24/7. Other weeks I could be away 1 night or could be 3.

Support network wise I’d have to pay for it (but as I lay down some roots here maybe that would change, though no drama if it doesn’t. In some ways paying for it is easier!) but there’s plenty of options, most people aren’t as lucky as I was to have lots of people around them who’d have the dog at a drop of the hat and use home boarding or whatnot.

I mean, I’m coming up with solutions to all the potential negatives. So maybe that’s my answer 🤣

I am going to see how the next couple of months pans out and that should give me a proper idea of how difficult it may or may not be but I definitely don’t want to permanently rehome her any time soon.


----------



## Bernster (6 November 2022)

This is when threads and replies become really useful in making a decision. You get a feel for what you really want to do by your reaction to replies etc. I’d say based on your responses so far, you’ll find a way to make it work and have the dog with you.


----------



## teapot (6 November 2022)

What’s the rental situation like with pets in Denver/CO?

Will having her with you make life harder to find somewhere to let/quality of let would be my first overly sensible no emotion involved thought.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

teapot said:



			What’s the rental situation like with pets in Denver/CO?

Will having her with you make life harder to find somewhere to let/quality of let would be my first overly sensible no emotion involved thought.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. 90% of properties allow pets. It’s sooo dog friendly.

My housemates here assumed I was bringing the dog straight away without me even asking!


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Bernster said:



			This is when threads and replies become really useful in making a decision. You get a feel for what you really want to do by your reaction to replies etc. I’d say based on your responses so far, you’ll find a way to make it work and have the dog with you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I kinda realised that when I was thinking no but here’s the solution. Even though I’ve mostly posted a load of whiney negative thoughts.

I just cannot imagine not having her, and I really thought I would be able to.


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2022)

I am going to see how the next couple of months pans out and that should give me a proper idea of how difficult it may or may not be but I definitely don’t want to permanently rehome her any time soon.
		
Click to expand...

Sensible.  I also hadn’t appreciated that you may work from home quite a lot.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Amymay said:



			Sensible.  I also hadn’t appreciated that you may work from home quite a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Yep no office here so when I’m not travelling for work I’ll be home all day.

I also have my housemates upstairs but obviously would not rely on them plus I’ll get my own place at some point. I do have to rely on Pepper making them fall for her but she does that with everyone so can’t see an issue 🤣


----------



## LadyGascoyne (6 November 2022)

Rio did the trip from South Africa to the UK. 

He was absolutely fine, and he is the least brave dog in the world. 

The staff at HARC at Heathrow said he was brilliant to unload and very friendly. He really didn’t seem to have an issue with traveling.

So I wouldn’t worry about the trip, I can imagine it’s a big decision to have her there though. 

I don’t think you’d have a problem finding a lovely home for her here, if you decided against taking her. She seems like such a lovely, well-trained dog. If we were definitely going to stay in the UK for the next 10-15 years, I’d be putting my hand up for her.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Rio did the trip from South Africa to the UK.

He was absolutely fine, and he is the least brave dog in the world.

The staff at HARC at Heathrow said he was brilliant to unload and very friendly. He really didn’t seem to have an issue with traveling.

So I wouldn’t worry about the trip, I can imagine it’s a big decision to have her there though.

I don’t think you’d have a problem finding a lovely home for her here, if you decided against taking her. She seems like such a lovely, well-trained dog. If we were definitely going to stay in the UK for the next 10-15 years, I’d be putting my hand up for her.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that’s really good to know. There’s about 5 people who’d have her that I know really well!

She is the perfect dog tbh.


----------



## Trouper (6 November 2022)

I'll chip in my tuppence worth.     

Life has been a whirlwind so far so I would take my time over this decision.   Go through several cycles of work patterns and think how you she would fit in with it all as you do.    Talk to others who have dogs and what they do about work arrangements.   Think also how much you want to/would need to curtail all your other adventures if she were with you.  Boggle is getting used to the barn staff looking after him on a regular basis.   Getting help with a dog might not be so regular so how would she adjust to a variable routine like that.

Personally, I would not worry about the flight - dogs spend that amount of time at a vet's sometimes and live to tell the tale - (or should that be tail??!!)


----------



## Pinkvboots (6 November 2022)

The hacking looks amazing just looks like you can canter forever, everything is under water here raining non stop so it's basically a walk around the block, I'm only a bit envious😂

I wouldn't worry about the plane journey for Pepper I think most dogs cope fine even if they are a bit nervous in general, and you have until the new year to find dog sitters and help if you do need to leave her.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			The hacking looks amazing just looks like you can canter forever, everything is under water here raining non stop so it's basically a walk around the block, I'm only a bit envious😂

I wouldn't worry about the plane journey for Pepper I think most dogs cope fine even if they are a bit nervous in general, and you have until the new year to find dog sitters and help if you do need to leave her.
		
Click to expand...

ha, the grounds too hard for that sadly!Though cantering in the snow is fun 😀😀



Trouper said:



			I'll chip in my tuppence worth.    

Life has been a whirlwind so far so I would take my time over this decision.   Go through several cycles of work patterns and think how you she would fit in with it all as you do.    Talk to others who have dogs and what they do about work arrangements.   Think also how much you want to/would need to curtail all your other adventures if she were with you.  Boggle is getting used to the barn staff looking after him on a regular basis.   Getting help with a dog might not be so regular so how would she adjust to a variable routine like that.

Personally, I would not worry about the flight - dogs spend that amount of time at a vet's sometimes and live to tell the tale - (or should that be tail??!!)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you that’s really helpful and sensible. She’s used to being bunged around a fair bit and she’s totally fine, just gets on with life. Although she is a nervous dog in some ways once she’s befriended you (a minute) she’s anyone’s frankly 🤣

I mean in the next 4/5 months she’s going to have been in five homes. Mine, three friends, and my brother. I know she will be fine and just slot in as she always does. It’s not ideal for her to have been bounced around like that but it is what it is and everyone adores her so she will have a great time. 

I will see how the next month or two goes.


----------



## HashRouge (6 November 2022)

You sound like you really want to bring her, from everything you've said, so I think really you know your answer. Just maybe give it a little bit longer so that you are more settled/ have more of a feel for things.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

HashRouge said:



			You sound like you really want to bring her, from everything you've said, so I think really you know your answer. Just maybe give it a little bit longer so that you are more settled/ have more of a feel for things.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I really didn’t expect to feel like this. In fact when the whole America thing cropped up I was adamant she wouldn’t be coming. Then I wasn’t sure. Now I’m feeling weirdly quite distressed about the idea of not having her.

She has just been my constant little happy shadow for the last couple of years and I want my animal fam complete.

Bar the cat who, as my mum unpacked the very expensive down duvet I left for her today, promptly pissed on it. Guess that’s what he thinks of me leaving 🤣


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Out in the trailer with his new friend! Great they have hitching posts here.

he did just fall out of the trailer not looking where he was going with the drop down though. 🙈 hopefully he will be more savvy next time!


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (6 November 2022)

I'm currently on a riding holiday in Bulgaria, and one of my fellow riders is American who now lives in Colerado. Some of her trail riding photos are fabulous, like the ones you've shared to date. You and Boggle (and Pepper too) are going to have a blast


----------



## druid (6 November 2022)

On dog flights - I flew two out to USA from Ireland and back home again a year later. Didn't ever consider not bringing them. One is the nervy sap of a spaniel who clings to your legs. Did they enjoy the flight? No. Did they bounce into their crates for the return? Yep. I was working ridiculous hours (surgical internship, literally 24/7 on call and could be at work from 6a-9p on bad days or even longer. I found an excellent very very flexible dog walker who also did home boarding and they became half her dogs really. I could cancel services with 1hr notice. Wasn't cheap but it made me comfortable having them. I had two housemates who helped with them also as needed.

They LOVED the dog friendly going to bars and breweries. They loved the trails. They came to work, a lot after we settled in. Learning to field trial in a new country is a good game too. We got invities to hunt with all sorts of people. I'd do it again in heartbeat.

I also clear dogs out of customs via work and rarely see any I think shouldn't have made the journey. They are more resilient than we give them credit for


----------



## Honey08 (6 November 2022)

When I was cabin crew we could often hear dogs barking in the hold on a 777 when the plane was on the ground.  They went in the rear hold underneath one of the galleys which was the heated, pressured hold.  We never heard a peep in the air.  Our crew suitcases used to go in that hold too.  One time there was a delay getting our bags off as a dog had got out of its crate and wouldn’t let the baggage handlers up the ramp!

Initially I thought it was a crazy idea taking your horse, but that’s working out wonderfully and he travelled/settled so well.  So I’d probably be tempted to fly the dog over.

How long are you meant to be over there for? I realise it can be extended.


----------



## Northern Hare (6 November 2022)

Ref taking Pepper to Denver, only jesting but how about travelling back to the US by sea - Cunard's Queen Mary 2 has kennels on board for passengers wishing to take their four-legged friends! 🐾 Cunard QM2


----------



## Caol Ila (6 November 2022)

My brother took his dog to Zimbabwe when he moved out there seven years ago. And she's kind of a neurotic dog. I doubt she enjoyed the flight but she bounced back.

As you're figuring out, Denver/Boulder is the doggiest place on the planet. Everyone has a dog. Except for my parents because Mom doesn't like them. But everyone else. You would be able to find dog-sitters, kennels, etc no bother.

Dogs obviously get in the way of last minute skiing days, unplanned trips to Moab, nights out, etc. If you have friends who will take the dog at the last minute, great! But kennels, paid dogsitters, etc. often require something resembling advanced planning because there are _a lot _of dogs around there, and they get booked up.


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Northern Hare said:



			Ref taking Pepper to Denver, only jesting but how about travelling back to the US by sea - Cunard's Queen Mary 2 has kennels on board for passengers wishing to take their four-legged friends! 🐾 Cunard QM2

Click to expand...

Not at all I actually have thought about it but it’s more the amount of leave I’d need to utilise!


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Proud of my horse. Negotiating the kind of terrain he’s never come across with such ease. He loved his trip out with his new mate! The lady who took us is just brilliant, we think exactly the same way in terms of horse care and she’s really taken me under her wing.

Also they go off and do cattle lessons in the spring and I am 100% joining for that, Bog loves cows!

What cool opportunities 😀😀

thank you everyone for your advice re pepper and to answer the question above my visa is for 5 years. I’m going to see how the next few months pan out but I think I can make it work. Thanks @druid  especially as that was all so helpful to hear!!!


----------



## Honey08 (6 November 2022)

Seriously I knew someone who lived in Boston and he always sent his dogs back and forth by that boat.  They got walked on the lower deck daily.  I’m pretty sure he sent the dogs by sea and flew himself to save money.  
(I wasn’t going to say this, but it’s come up anyway, he did this because he had one dog completely traumatised by flying and he swore he’d never send another by air).


----------



## Michen (6 November 2022)

Honey08 said:



			Seriously I knew someone who lived in Boston and he always sent his dogs back and forth by that boat.  They got walked on the lower deck daily.  I’m pretty sure he sent the dogs by sea and flew himself to save money. 
(I wasn’t going to say this, but it’s come up anyway, he did this because he had one dog completely traumatised by flying and he swore he’d never send another by air).
		
Click to expand...

Hmm I’d only do it if I was going with her! I think I’d rather she flew than did that alone but can see why you would if you had a traumatised dog!


----------



## Michen (7 November 2022)

Ears of a horse said:



			I'm currently on a riding holiday in Bulgaria, and one of my fellow riders is American who now lives in Colerado. Some of her trail riding photos are fabulous, like the ones you've shared to date. You and Boggle (and Pepper too) are going to have a blast
		
Click to expand...

That sounds amazing!!!


----------



## ycbm (7 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Proud of my horse. Negotiating the kind of terrain he’s never come across with such ease. He loved his trip out with his new mate! The lady who took us is just brilliant, we think exactly the same way in terms of horse care and she’s really taken me under her wing.

Also they go off and do cattle lessons in the spring and I am 100% joining for that, Bog loves cows!

What cool opportunities 😀😀

thank you everyone for your advice re pepper and to answer the question above my visa is for 5 years. I’m going to see how the next few months pan out but I think I can make it work. Thanks @druid  especially as that was all so helpful to hear!!!

View attachment 102089
View attachment 102091
View attachment 102092
View attachment 102093
View attachment 102094

Click to expand...


Do they know what a Newmarket blanket is over there  ?
.


----------



## Moobli (7 November 2022)

I can’t wait to see you and Bog cattle wrangling or on a cattle drive across that gorgeous scenery!


----------



## Michen (7 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			Do they know what a Newmarket blanket is over there  ?
.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure actually. Though the barn is full of rambos!


----------



## Michen (7 November 2022)

Moobli said:



			I can’t wait to see you and Bog cattle wrangling or on a cattle drive across that gorgeous scenery!
		
Click to expand...

I can’t wait! Very excited to kit him out in some western tack and learn some new stuff. He will love it. Just need my finances to recover slightly before I dive into that 🤣


----------



## BBP (7 November 2022)

Michen said:



			I can’t wait! Very excited to kit him out in some western tack and learn some new stuff. He will love it. Just need my finances to recover slightly before I dive into that 🤣
		
Click to expand...

He very much looks like an Englishman (or Irishman!) abroad in those photos 😄


----------



## Michen (7 November 2022)

BBP said:



			He very much looks like an Englishman (or Irishman!) abroad in those photos 😄
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he’s a proper tourist especially when he fell out of the trailer! He literally went down on his knees and scraped his face, recovered quickly and looked very embarrassed, thankfully no scratches on his knees 🙈

He was much more careful coming out the second time though his legs still buckled a bit like he was surprised there was a drop, I’m not sure why an event horse who flies off drops isn’t quite grasping a step down trailer haha!


----------



## Caol Ila (7 November 2022)

Gypsum was horrified, absolutely horrified, by ramps until the end of her days.


----------



## Michen (7 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Gypsum was horrified, absolutely horrified, by ramps until the end of her days.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! I can’t decide if they make things easier or harder.


----------



## druid (7 November 2022)

Northern Hare said:



			Ref taking Pepper to Denver, only jesting but how about travelling back to the US by sea - Cunard's Queen Mary 2 has kennels on board for passengers wishing to take their four-legged friends! 🐾 Cunard QM2

Click to expand...

This was supposed to be my way home from USA with spaniels but they don't have kennels large enough for a Springer when I tried to book.


----------



## Caol Ila (7 November 2022)

Not sure, either. When I was doing loading training with Hermosa, it seemed that the ramp was the hardest part of the process to get her head around.

It felt easier in a low step up, which is what I had. And slightly less dangerous when dealing with a recalcitrant loader because they couldn't fall off the side of a non-existent ramp and scrape their legs.

Usually, I'd prefer the step up, but there were occasions where a very lame or sick horse had to be transported to the hospital, and the step, especially if it was a bigger one, made loading an animal in that state more of a ball-ache than it would have been with a ramp.

Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Michen (7 November 2022)

Well North Carolina is beautiful so far! I’m just sat enjoying the warmth,a bit of humidity and 26 degree weather!

Maybe I should have moved here 🤣


----------



## Honey08 (7 November 2022)

Nah, that’s winter.  Summer is so sticky.  I’d choose Colorado anytime!


----------



## Michen (7 November 2022)

Honey08 said:



			Nah, that’s winter.  Summer is so sticky.  I’d choose Colorado anytime!
		
Click to expand...

ah I agree- I did have the choice for a slightly different role and figured humidity would be harder on Bog.

Plus, skiing!


----------



## Michen (9 November 2022)

I love my new barn. I am away for four days and was worried about leaving him and have had so many photos and messages from the other boarders giving him some love ❤️ great group of people and staff.


----------



## palo1 (9 November 2022)

Michen said:



			I love my new barn. I am away for four days and was worried about leaving him and have had so many photos and messages from the other boarders giving him some love ❤️ great group of people and staff.
		
Click to expand...

That must be so reassuring.  How did you choose the barn you are at from the UK @Michen?


----------



## Michen (9 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			That must be so reassuring.  How did you choose the barn you are at from the UK @Michen?
		
Click to expand...

They were really easy to communicate with on email (big win when doing things from long distance) and had been recommended by someone on a local site who seemed really sensible. Location played a big factor as most of the other barns that seemed like they may work were in the south of Denver which would have been too far from where I was staying.

Turnout. Lots of places didn’t do more than half a day in the winter and many seemed to only do mon- Fri which I found strange! They did have runs at the back of the stable though but i prefer the idea of daily structured turnout over small runs. And I wasn’t keen on the way they were separated by bars with a horse like Bog who loves to strike out with a leg, and likely get it stuck!

I didn’t really intend to end up at such a “fancy” barn but I’m glad I did as small details matter. For example although every horse has an auto waterer, they also have two hanging buckets of water.

.


----------



## hobo (9 November 2022)

Loving your pictures and updates it is a favourite area for me make sure you go to the lean'in tree museum and shop . Glad you have settled in so well enjoy. Mind you North Carolina is fab as well!


----------



## Michen (9 November 2022)

hobo said:



			Loving your pictures and updates it is a favourite area for me make sure you go to the lean'in tree museum and shop . Glad you have settled in so well enjoy. Mind you North Carolina is fab as well!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it’s shut!


----------



## hobo (9 November 2022)

OH no !! We love the place I guess it never opened after covid? I will have to google the art work was incredible and the cards and mugs we always came home with a stock of them from our holidays.


----------



## pixie27 (10 November 2022)

Michen I’ve just sat and read through this entire post (sorry to my manager  for the lack of work I’ve done this afternoon😅). What a rollercoaster it was to read - so god only knows how it’s been to live through it! What an AMAZING adventure for you both. Buckets of respect for you just doing this rather than thinking and wondering.

I work for a big American company and they’ve suggested relocating in the next year or two (either San Francisco, or randomly, Switzerland), and this is making me want to pack mine and the pony’s bags and leave tomorrow!!

looking forward to more updates


----------



## Michen (11 November 2022)

Chuckling at some of my facebook postings about Boggle that are popping up on my memories. All from 2017, the year I got him. Currently on a flight back from NC to Denver escaping the remains of the hurricaine.

How things can change in 5 years. So excited to see him tomorrow morning, though I doubt he will be bothered about seeing me judging on how he's got everyone at his beck and call whilst I've been gone. Well I guess I did learn to pony pilot him, we did end up stuck with eachother and whatever he was doing at the time that gut instinct that said he was one in a million was right 




I do wonder why I'm bothering to pay for the keep of a horse that's not my beloved Basil, that I barely have time to ride and that's a real pain in the arse a lot of the time.. but then I get greated by his beautiful, adoring little face and his comedian tendencies and I realise we are probably stuck with each other for a long while 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Got back out solo hacking on my tricky pony yesterday... still can't quite comprehend how I've gone from flirting with the idea of BE100's with Basil to barely being able to leave the yard on this idiot 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Youngsters!!!!!!!! Especially cut late, opinionated ones! Yesterday I had tears of frustration after his appalling napping, rearing, bucking, spinning behaviour on the long reins for a simple hack around the field. Today he was hoof perfect even when we passed his field neighbour on our way out and an absolute pleasure from start to finish. I swear to god I will learn to pony pilot this little thug if it's the last thing I do 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 butter wouldn't melt...

Boggle and I, our relationship summed up in one excessively attractive photo.

Fingers crossed for this little guy tomorrow... he's such a bloody pain in the arse but I'm secretly quite fond of him... and would very much like to not have a broken 5 year old whose never really done anything!


----------



## Michen (11 November 2022)

What an arena!


----------



## Moobli (11 November 2022)

Absolutely stunning 😍


----------



## palo1 (11 November 2022)

Michen said:



			What an arena!

View attachment 102464
View attachment 102465

Click to expand...

What a fab environment to train in.  Definitely envious - no arena at all here let alone one like that!! I hope you can really make the most of it - it looks a good size with a nice surface.  What are the daylight hours atm with you @Michen (confused about this very basic fact sorry lol!!) ?


----------



## Michen (11 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			What a fab environment to train in.  Definitely envious - no arena at all here let alone one like that!! I hope you can really make the most of it - it looks a good size with a nice surface.  What are the daylight hours atm with you @Michen (confused about this very basic fact sorry lol!!) ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's huge and lovely, I need to do some schooling. Finding it a bit weird with nothing to work towards though with competing totally off the radar. I guess just keeping him supple and civilised.

It's light at about 6.45-7 and dark at about 5


----------



## Northern Hare (11 November 2022)

I'm another who is really enjoying your photos and updates - thank you for posting them! Do you need to keep pinching yourself at the beautiful scenery that you've found yourself in!? I'm so pleased that everything has gone well with both yours and Boggle's relocation, it's really quite an achievement. I hope your new job is going well as well! 🤞


----------



## Michen (11 November 2022)

Northern Hare said:



			I'm another who is really enjoying your photos and updates - thank you for posting them! Do you need to keep pinching yourself at the beautiful scenery that you've found yourself in!? I'm so pleased that everything has gone well with both yours and Boggle's relocation, it's really quite an achievement. I hope your new job is going well as well! 🤞
		
Click to expand...

I certainly did this morning!

Landing in Denver last night was a bit weird as obviously it's not like going "home" as this isn't home yet. Then I remembered Bog was at the other end and felt very different


----------



## Goldenstar (11 November 2022)

I love the American countryside where it’s those not densely packed trees like in the photo .
Do have a big space to hack in ?


----------



## ycbm (11 November 2022)

I'm not sure the arena is big enough,  M,  🤔 
.


----------



## SEL (11 November 2022)

I was only thinking when I read one of your posts on here what a long way you'd both come. As the owner of a late cut 4yo in full brat stage you give me hope!!

Do I remember you saying you have to have lessons at this yard? When do you start those?


----------



## Michen (12 November 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			I love the American countryside where it’s those not densely packed trees like in the photo .
Do have a big space to hack in ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes there's plenty of open land if you trailer out, but by the barn is more pretty little trails and big scenic roads. It's lovely.


----------



## Michen (12 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm not sure the arena is big enough,  M,  🤔
.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't when I asked him to canter, I tell ya. He needs to get back into some brain work!


----------



## Michen (12 November 2022)

SEL said:



			I was only thinking when I read one of your posts on here what a long way you'd both come. As the owner of a late cut 4yo in full brat stage you give me hope!!

Do I remember you saying you have to have lessons at this yard? When do you start those?
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Probably in December, he is at 8,000 feet so I'm being careful when doing anything out of walk and want to give him another week or two to acclimatize before a full lesson. though I had the assistant trainer ride him today as I'm away a lot soon so she's going to get on him. 

As the turnout is not grazing so they aren't moving around as much I want to have him doing something pretty much every day. So if he's not ridden when I'm away then he will be hand walked.


----------



## ycbm (12 November 2022)

Is his exercise by other people included in your already eye watering livery cost,  M, or is that going to be an extras bill?
.


----------



## Michen (12 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			Is his exercise by other people included in your already eye watering livery cost,  M, or is that going to be an extras bill?
.
		
Click to expand...

It’s sort of included, the riding anyway,  as it counts as a “contact” to which I have to commit a certain number a month. Hand walking no. I’m budgeting $1500 a month minimum $2000 a month maximum just on the livery.

Basically by the time I round everything up I estimate Bog is costing 3- 4 x more to keep in the USA than the UK 🤣


----------



## Michen (12 November 2022)

Bog is such a clever little dude. I thought he’d bulldoze through the ice that takes a really steady sensible approach. Nope, he’s so smart slowing right down and letting me help with the decision making. And clever with his feet. Our hacking buddy is amazed at how he’s taken to the Rocky Mountains, she says he’s unbelievably tough and hardy.

He’s also being so good in and around the barn, just seems really relaxed and chilled.

And he’s properly worked out the trailer step now and thinks it’s a bit of XC 🤣

Off to a murder mystery dinner tonight. Oh and hunting next week!!!! On a hireling. Will report back on that one, haha.


----------



## ycbm (12 November 2022)

Michen said:



			It’s sort of included, the riding anyway,  as it counts as a “contact” to which I have to commit a certain number a month. Hand walking no. I’m budgeting $1500 a month minimum $2000 a month maximum just on the livery.

Basically by the time I round everything up I estimate Bog is costing 3- 4 x more to keep in the USA than the UK 🤣
		
Click to expand...


😲😵‍💫😁


----------



## Michen (12 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			😲😵‍💫😁
		
Click to expand...

It’s ok! I’d done my research on Boggle and housing so it wasn’t a shock and formed part of my negotiations for what I would need to make this work. So I’m not “feeling” the difference. Though I hadn’t appreciated how much more expensive things like food shopping is, but it balances out with the price of fuel. Though I paid $20 for a glass of wine at the airport this week.. bit of a shocker.


----------



## Michen (14 November 2022)

So my amazing housemate is super brave. At sunset I legged her up on Boggle with no saddle even though she’s a total novice. Her seat was amazing. And Boggle- what a total gentleman. How many buzzed fit horses can you trust to take a novice rider out in the trails and know he will look after fhem.

He would never me so gentlemanly with me🤣
That horse is one in a billion.


----------



## Michen (17 November 2022)

Got off my third flight of the week late, tired and annoyed that I’d booked a hotel way further out of Phoenix than I thought. Went to pick up my compact economy car and got told to take my pick of anything they had and have fun🤣🤣

Suddenly that 25 min drive was a whole lot of joy! What a cool experience. And the car illuminates the mustang symbol on the ground when you get out…lol. 

Also, Arizona even in the dark…. Wow! I have been here before but 21 years ago and I’m very excited to see it in daylight.


----------



## Michen (17 November 2022)

Dupe


----------



## Cloball (17 November 2022)

Our new seat lights up "hola" on the road it's quite cheerful 😆 I've always wanted to drive a Mustang!


----------



## Fraggle2 (17 November 2022)

You won't want to hand the car back. 😉


----------



## J&S (17 November 2022)

Some girls get all the fun!


----------



## BallyJ (17 November 2022)

Do you need a PA to travel around with you? I only have 2 dogs to bring with me!!


----------



## Lurfy (17 November 2022)

What an adventure, such a wonderful experience! Good on you for making the move and giving it a red-hot go. I love your pictures, you are creating a wealth of memories!


----------



## SEL (17 November 2022)

This made me smile after pulling off sodden waterproof trousers, wet gloves and a leaky coat!! Enjoy


----------



## Bernster (17 November 2022)

Haha that’s hilarious, the choice of car !


----------



## Moobli (17 November 2022)

That car 😍


----------



## Michen (17 November 2022)

Bernster said:



			Haha that’s hilarious, the choice of car !
		
Click to expand...

Surely it was the obvious choice for any horsey girl it’s got A PONY as its symbol 🤣


----------



## palo1 (17 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Surely it was the obvious choice for any horsey girl it’s got A PONY as its symbol 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Would have been rude not to really...


----------



## Michen (17 November 2022)

It’s even more beautiful in daylight 🤣

Sunnies on music up!


----------



## Kunoichi73 (17 November 2022)

Ooh, lovely!


----------



## Haniki (17 November 2022)

What a cool car choice!


----------



## Michen (17 November 2022)

Working in the sun in a hotel my parents took me too over two decades ago!

Wow Arizona is beautiful. The houses, the scenery. It’s so green everywhere and the Cacti are just awesome!

If it wasn’t so ridiculously hot for 6 months of the year I think I’d have moved here instead.


----------



## teapot (17 November 2022)

Sure you’ll be pleased to know it’s been pissing it down in the UK!


----------



## hobo (18 November 2022)

Sounds like you have both settled straight in and living the dream. The photo updates are fantastic you might have to be careful I may want to visit!


----------



## gallopingby (18 November 2022)

What a fab post this is, thanks M hope you continue to have adventures and share with us it brightens the wet and windy days over in the UK.


----------



## DabDab (18 November 2022)

That's the amazing thing about the US - any climate, landscape or architecture you can think of, they've got it somewhere. It's easy to understand why so many Americans never go abroad.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (18 November 2022)

Michen said:



			Surely it was the obvious choice for any horsey girl it’s got A PONY as its symbol 🤣
		
Click to expand...

My husband wanted to buy one and I was dead against it (in the UK, it is huuuuge) but then I saw the galloping pony lights and so now we own a Mustang 🤣🙈


----------



## BBP (18 November 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			My husband wanted to buy one and I was dead against it (in the UK, it is huuuuge) but then I saw the galloping pony lights and so now we own a Mustang 🤣🙈
		
Click to expand...

It did make me laugh on my last trip to the states that the only people driving mustangs seemed to be the tourists! Every single scenic lookout pull off from California to New Mexico there was a line of them parked up. (I’ll confess I was jealous as we had a bog standard car).


----------



## Steerpike (18 November 2022)

Just ever so slightly envious! Love the photos, I do sometimes wish the we had as much choice in our shops here!


----------



## palo1 (18 November 2022)

These updates are definitely brightening up (and providing vicarious travel for) dark old November.  I can't match with a photo but I want to send right back to you the absolutely amazing, beautiful Welsh mountains on a bright sunny day.   I am blown away by their beauty, colour and changeability.  That is when I am not either being blown sideways, crouched facing horizontal rain or cursing my silly horses for churning up their bog of a field.  

Can't wait for more Boggle updates and more USA travel pics


----------



## DabDab (18 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			These updates are definitely brightening up (and providing vicarious travel for) dark old November.  I can't match with a photo but I want to send right back to you the absolutely amazing, beautiful Welsh mountains on a bright sunny day.   I am blown away by their beauty, colour and changeability.  That is when I am not either being blown sideways, crouched facing horizontal rain or cursing my silly horses for churning up their bog of a field. 

Can't wait for more Boggle updates and more USA travel pics 

Click to expand...

Totally with you there P. As much as I can admire the amazing landscape of somewhere like Colorado, it's the green, soggy hills and trees of of home that will always have hold of my soul.


----------



## Michen (18 November 2022)

DabDab said:



			Totally with you there P. As much as I can admire the amazing landscape of somewhere like Colorado, it's the green, soggy hills and trees of of home that will always have hold of my soul.
		
Click to expand...

And me too. I’d be lying if I said I hadn’t had a few days recently where I’ve wobbled a little. But no regrets. Mainly seeing Facebook memories and Insta of my friends at home (especially as one has Bear and Pepper!). I’ve been so busy I haven’t thought much about the fact I’ve actually left.

I am looking forward to seeing my friends in Mexico next week as think it’ll be very grounding. Weirdly today I’m having to swallow a lump in my throat a fair bit! I miss my doggie. 

And I need to get on some skis, asap.


----------



## palo1 (18 November 2022)

Michen said:



			And me too. I’d be lying if I said I hadn’t had a few days recently where I’ve wobbled a little. But no regrets. Mainly seeing Facebook memories and Insta of my friends at home (especially as one has Bear and Pepper!). I’ve been so busy I haven’t thought much about the fact I’ve actually left.

I am looking forward to seeing my friends in Mexico next week as think it’ll be very grounding. Weirdly today I’m having to swallow a lump in my throat a fair bit! I miss my doggie.

And I need to get on some skis, asap.
		
Click to expand...

It will be lovely for you to meet up with friends and if this week has been wobbly, it's just part of the adjustment process.  Hopefully soon you can see your dog too.  Please also remember just how dreary the UK can be at this time of year; that should help!!


----------



## Michen (18 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			It will be lovely for you to meet up with friends and if this week has been wobbly, it's just part of the adjustment process.  Hopefully soon you can see your dog too.  Please also remember just how dreary the UK can be at this time of year; that should help!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh for sure. I think also because my UK friends were such deep strong friendships it means it’s easy to feel lonely here however social I am. I was lucky to have such amazing friendships and people who knew me inside out just down the road! But I knew what I was giving up and I certainly don’t regret my move, I’m loving it 99% of the time. Maybe more🤣


----------



## ycbm (18 November 2022)

I'm not taking bets on you ever coming back permanently, with the personal and business opportunities you have over there.  

Living your updates,  vicariously.  That was a typo of loving, but it works better as it is! 
.


----------



## Honey08 (18 November 2022)

I love Arizona too!  Phoenix was another of my favourite flights.  Super people there too.  Even though it’s incredibly hot, it’s much more bearable than the likes of Florida and South Carolina where it’s also humid. When I’ve ridden in Phoenix the ranches said they moved their horses up to Flagstaff in the summer.


----------



## Michen (18 November 2022)




----------



## Michen (20 November 2022)

Well, that was good for the soul!






don’t tell boggle he didn’t  get to go 🤣


----------



## SEL (20 November 2022)

Oh wow - do they follow a trail?

You are going to take Bog though aren't you? He'd never forgive you for going to a party without him!


----------



## Bernster (20 November 2022)

I never even knew hunting was a thing in the US!


----------



## Michen (20 November 2022)

SEL said:



			Oh wow - do they follow a trail?

You are going to take Bog though aren't you? He'd never forgive you for going to a party without him!
		
Click to expand...

They hunt coyote. No trail. Don’t think they ever catch them tbh 🤣 hunt tea is a full on affair with so much alcohol and food and they all swap their black jackets for tweed for it specifically! Lovely friendly hunt, such great people. Limited day caps though and very expensive to subscribe. 

I don’t think I’d risk Bog but you never know, you have to be on a very savvy horse with the amount of prairie dog holes and I feel like it’s so open he might well not listen to me to guide around them (they are fairly obvious). I’d love to take him but it definitely wouldn’t be this season if I ever did! Hard work for them when he’s just moved over.


----------



## Michen (20 November 2022)

Bernster said:



			I never even knew hunting was a thing in the US!
		
Click to expand...

More so on the east coast!


----------



## Denali (20 November 2022)

Bernster said:



			I never even knew hunting was a thing in the US!
		
Click to expand...

Very much a thing especially in Virginia. But yes in the western states they chase coyotes.

Virginia is called hunt country. You can also find hunts in New York State.

@Michen red rock in Nevada is a screaming good time


----------



## palo1 (21 November 2022)

Wow!! I was hoping you might be able to try hunting US style.  So glad you had a good time with friendly people.  In that country I think Mr Coyote definitely has the advantage too.


----------



## Michen (22 November 2022)

Boggle update! I jumped him over some little box things this evening which he found very exciting, he was completely feral  Glad he's feeling good though.

I am a nutter paying for extra hay and double the amount of shavings (they don't bed down the same way we do here), so he's costing me a small fortune. But the riding services are proving useful actually so I'm glad to be somewhere that I can have such full care.

I'm spending way more time pampering him, not sure if it' because the indoor barn is such a nice environment to be in or because grooming a non mud covered horse is quite pleasurable but it's nice! And he just seems really happy. He has more weight on him than he has ever had in the winter. He doesn't seem to be craving other horses company as bar a brief sniff he's not really interested in talking to anyone he comes across. I wonder if he's happier on this part livery type routine (even when I sometimes disrupt it). Either way I'm really pleased and feeling ok about leaving him for 10 days over christmas and 5 days from wednesday.

Company car arrives soon so I can get snow tyres yay! Although I've been in a very nice BMW X5 since last week whose heated steering wheel I'll miss dearly  And I'm going to make a loose plan to bring Pepper over early March.

Really excited for Mexico on wednesday. So within 10 days I'll have hunted, skied and dived. That's why I'm here!

One thing Bog definitely doesn't appreciate is cross ties


----------



## Michen (22 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			Wow!! I was hoping you might be able to try hunting US style.  So glad you had a good time with friendly people.  In that country I think Mr Coyote definitely has the advantage too. 

Click to expand...

Palo it was so funny tbh- US style indeed it was! I had so many comments about my riding (which really is scraping average in the UK) and told I must do H/J classes. That made me smile because Boggle and I would be kicked out of the ring pronto


----------



## ycbm (22 November 2022)

The regime is suiting him by the looks of it,  M. He's never had a better top line than he's got now, has he? 
.


----------



## Michen (22 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			The regime is suiting him by the looks of it,  M. He's never had a better top line than he's got now, has he?
.
		
Click to expand...

I actually thought he looks pretty weak top line wise so that’s nice to hear. Because really I don’t know what I’m looking at🤣 I haven’t really done enough gymnastic work and he’s not schooled properly all summer as it’s been so dry the school was too deep. Now he’s acclimatised it’ll be back to it plus the indoor always has poles on the ground so it’s far more motivating to use them!


----------



## SEL (22 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			Wow!! I was hoping you might be able to try hunting US style.  So glad you had a good time with friendly people.  In that country I think Mr Coyote definitely has the advantage too. 

Click to expand...

I know I'm showing my age but I couldn't stop thinking about Road Runner and Wile Coyote when Michen said that's what they were hunting. 

I'm also loving that you had to get changed into tweed for tea!! 

Boggle is looking well. Riding in snow is fun and I haven't done it for so long because we just get icy, slushy nonsense here


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 November 2022)

How are you finding riding in the snow?  Is it balling up in his feet or is it different snow to the UK.  He is looking fabulous


----------



## Michen (22 November 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			How are you finding riding in the snow?  Is it balling up in his feet or is it different snow to the UK.  He is looking fabulous
		
Click to expand...

I took the shoes off so absolutely no issue balling up in feet. Other people use snow pads but the consensus seems to be barefoot is better. I’m going to buy a third pair of renegades to put studs in though for longer trail rides.


----------



## Michen (22 November 2022)

New bigger paddock with more to look at than where he was. Happy boy!

He really hates rain and mud, I think the bog pony was always destined to be a desert pony 🤣


----------



## ycbm (22 November 2022)

Michen said:



			He really hates rain and mud
		
Click to expand...


Shame on him!  He's Irish, fgs 🤣


----------



## Michen (22 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			Shame on him!  He's Irish, fgs 🤣
		
Click to expand...

The only time he magically didn't mind mud was hunting. Eventing, you'd have to work to keep him on his line if he saw any of it before the fence. 

He is a massive pansy!


----------



## Michen (23 November 2022)

So stressed. Just about to leave the country and Boggles broken through the fence hours after I left him (he seemed totally fine). No idea why he’s usually really respectful of any fencing. 

Now he has to go back to his small turnout and there aren’t any bigger metal fenced ones free 

I could cry, in fact I am.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 November 2022)

Ah, well, there was that time when I left my yearling at his new yard in the US and the YO called me when I was 15 min down the road to tell me he'd bent a metal panel in half and was now on the other side of it. Although he just broke into the empty pen next door, and was delighted when we removed the bent panel and he had access to both.

Maybe he didn't like to location?

Maybe the YO would be open to a larger pen again if you put up a strand of hot tape inside the fence? Not sure how they feel about that.

Hard to tell sometimes if they spooked, got bored, didn't like the location, or just wanted a change of scenery.

Not ideal since you're leaving the country but it sounds like you're at a good enough place that they'll hand things and him alright.


----------



## nagblagger (23 November 2022)

Maybe he felt insecure in his larger pen. Think positive, at least he isn't injured. As CC said maybe something scared him, lots of 'odd' animals out there.


----------



## Michen (23 November 2022)

Yeah. I just wanted him to be in a bigger turnout. And feel sad he has to go back to the smaller one that’s kinda on the end with not much stimulation. I wonder if he simply strained over the fence to look at something and it gave way. The nearest horse is also across the pathway. 

This morning- totally fine!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 November 2022)

Get him a donkey. Protection and possible companionship. Problem solved 🤣


----------



## Michen (23 November 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Get him a donkey. Protection and possible companionship. Problem solved 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’d laugh if I was feeling humerous rather than stressed!


----------



## Caol Ila (23 November 2022)

He did a rather impressive job destroying that fence. 

Is there an option of going out with a buddy there?


----------



## Michen (23 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			He did a rather impressive job destroying that fence. 

Is there an option of going out with a buddy there?
		
Click to expand...

No not in the winter turnout, only summer.


----------



## Michen (23 November 2022)

Got off lightly I think. Barn have cleaned and ointmented them. 

I am resisting the urge to want to fix this problem “now” and trying to remind myself he was perfectly fine in that smaller turnout. I hate not being able to have an immediate solution. 

CC good suggestion re hot wiring. I’ll let the dust settle until I’m back. 


Wine is needed, hopefully it’ll help the stinker of a cold I have too. 

I suppose it was all going too well.


----------



## Caol Ila (23 November 2022)

Leaving him where he's happy while you're away makes sense. Then start thinking about solutions.

I could be that annoying person who posted on every fencewalking thread ever I wrote, suggesting I buy the horse a goat. I always wanted to type in caps, _what f*)cking planet do you think I'm on, where a full livery yard will let me keep a goat and turn it in and out with my horse????!!!!!_


----------



## Michen (23 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Leaving him where he's happy while you're away makes sense. Then start thinking about solutions.

I could be that annoying person who posted on every fencewalking thread ever I wrote, suggesting I buy the horse a goat. I always wanted to type in caps, _what f*)cking planet do you think I'm on, where a full livery yard will let me keep a goat and turn it in and out with my horse????!!!!!_

Click to expand...


Hahaa. Apparently the guys saw him do it and he was calm and literally just pushed through it. Didn’t freak out, just mooched around waiting to be caught. Not sure what planet he’s on he’s got plenty of work in him (I had ridden him beforehand). I guess he worked out it’s wooden and moveable and then decided to really go for it. 

I blame Bear for teaching him about fence tricks.


----------



## nagblagger (23 November 2022)

It has proved what a good livery you are at. Sending pictures and updates.
He was happy in his smaller turnout - now he's ore confident testing his boundaries - literally.


----------



## Michen (23 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			It has proved what a good livery you are at. Sending pictures and updates.
He was happy in his smaller turnout - now he's ore confident testing his boundaries - literally.
		
Click to expand...

It does. Thank you. That made me feel better!


----------



## Michen (4 December 2022)

Colorado continuing to take my breath away!


----------



## Fraggle2 (4 December 2022)

Looks amazing. 
Have been missing your pics and updates on here.


----------



## ycbm (4 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Colorado continuing to take my breath away!

View attachment 103574
View attachment 103575

Click to expand...

Walking or riding?  Stunning whichever. Loving your updates M.
.


----------



## Moobli (4 December 2022)

I was getting withdrawal symptoms too.  Stunning 😍


----------



## Michen (5 December 2022)

Sorry guys I've been rubbish on the updates. Went to Mexico for a bit then LA for work and now back in Colorado for two weeks until I go back to the UK for christmas. Which I'm a bit nervous about as worried it'll make me very homesick, but my two great friends are then coming back with me to Denver for 9 days so that'll take the sting out!

Boggle just seems on such good form. Barn are working on the turnout situ. I really hope it can get figured out because the place is just brilliant in every way and the care is really good. But I must remember first and foremost that a larger turnout space for Boggle is a must, and that comes before things like indoor arenas or heated barns. So fully prepared to move if I have to but I'm sure it'll get figured out and for now he's safe and seems really great. We trailered out today, here's a video of some of the scenery! A big stag, and saw some coyotes (not filmed). The snippets at the end are from my hike this morning. He's being really sensible to hack, it's almost worrying....

And it was so mild today and his clip has grown out a fair bit that he went out naked, how nice to have the sun on his back in December.

[video]



[\video]


----------



## Michen (5 December 2022)

ycbm said:



			Walking or riding?  Stunning whichever. Loving your updates M.
.
		
Click to expand...

Those were walking


----------



## ycbm (5 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Sorry guys I've been rubbish on the updates. Went to Mexico for a bit then LA for work and now back in Colorado for two weeks until I go back to the UK for christmas. Which I'm a bit nervous about as worried it'll make me very homesick, but my two great friends are then coming back with me to Denver for 9 days so that'll take the sting out!

Boggle just seems on such good form. Barn are working on the turnout situ. I really hope it can get figured out because the place is just brilliant in every way and the care is really good. But I must remember first and foremost that a larger turnout space for Boggle is a must, and that comes before things like indoor arenas or heated barns. So fully prepared to move if I have to but I'm sure it'll get figured out and for now he's safe and seems really great. We trailered out today, here's a video of some of the scenery! A big stag, and saw some coyotes (not filmed). The snippets at the end are from my hike this morning. He's being really sensible to hack, it's almost worrying....

And it was so mild today and his clip has grown out a fair bit that he went out naked, how nice to have the sun on his back in December.

[video]



[\video]

View attachment 103612
View attachment 103613
View attachment 103614
View attachment 103615
View attachment 103616
View attachment 103617

Click to expand...


You ride a boardwalk!   Is it slippy? 
.


----------



## Bernster (5 December 2022)

Stunning. He such a cutie.  Always seems happy and keen.


----------



## southerncomfort (5 December 2022)

Wonderful scenery!


----------



## Michen (5 December 2022)

ycbm said:



			You ride a boardwalk!   Is it slippy? 
.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of them! Nope, not so far. Tbh we’ve had to ride over all sorts of crazy terrain so just cracking on with it. Bog is far more concerned about an specifically shaped stone or log than things like bridges and coyotes 🤣


----------



## Michen (5 December 2022)

Have to share this from this morning. The light was so incredible! I cannot wait to have my dog here. Oh and a candid video of Boggle who decided to steal some fence dressing and then run off with it, that'll teach me for turning my back for one second whilst he's loose in the indoor 

[video]



[\video]


----------



## ycbm (5 December 2022)

Well it looked edible 🤣


----------



## Michen (5 December 2022)

ycbm said:



			Well it looked edible 🤣
		
Click to expand...

He knew it wasn’t as he tried it out before he then took off with it the minute I tried to catch him 🤣


----------



## Trouper (5 December 2022)

Gosh he looks well - such a shine on his coat.  The air or the feed must be agreeing with him!!!


----------



## SEL (5 December 2022)

🤣 puppy with a ball!! He looks really well and that light is stunning. (shades of grey again here 🙄)


----------



## Michen (5 December 2022)

Trouper said:



			Gosh he looks well - such a shine on his coat.  The air or the feed must be agreeing with him!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! To be fair he does always have a good shine. But he’s got more weight on him than I’d normally manage at this time of year and given he only moved 7 weeks ago I’m pleased. He gets more hay than any of the other horses 🤦‍♀️🤣

I guess the different turnout isn’t really affecting him as his behavior is exactly the same, or if anything, more relaxed. Nor does he seem interested in galloping around when loose in the indoor. He is being ridden more than he usually would in winter though- I make sure he’s worked in some way every day unless there’s no one who can ride him and I can’t either ie thanksgiving.


----------



## ycbm (5 December 2022)

I think he's looking the best he ever has,  possibly age related but the move is clearly suiting him.  Slightly concerned about the stifle on this side M, reassure me it's just an odd trick of the light that it looks full of fluid?  Photos can be so wrong! 
.


----------



## Michen (5 December 2022)

ycbm said:



			I think he's looking the best he ever has,  possibly age related but the move is clearly suiting him.  Slightly concerned about the stifle on this side M, reassure me it's just an odd trick of the light that it looks full of fluid?  Photos can be so wrong! 
.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I see what you mean! I think it’s the light as I groomed him briefly this am and didn’t notice anything, but I am going back to ride later so will check. Thanks


----------



## ycbm (5 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Oh yeah I see what you mean! I think it’s the light as I groomed him briefly this am and didn’t notice anything, but I am going back to ride later so will check. Thanks 

Click to expand...

My first reaction was "it's eight o'clock,  what do you mean you're going back to ride!?"  Dohhhhh.
.


----------



## Michen (6 December 2022)

Please guys keep your fingers crossed that Boggle doesn’t ruin this! He seems to really like this little young Arab at the barn. Owner is great and would love him to have a buddy so today we let them loose in the indoor together (and I rode and led the Arab on a trail and Bog was soooo good with him as the pony is young nervous etc)They spent an hour basically just licking each others faces. Didn’t so much as flick an ear back which is weird because Boggle was pretty grumpy with Bear. 

We are going to carry on letting them get to know eachother but if it works I’d just be so delighted to have him in with another horse. And to find one that Bog approves of, like goldust!


----------



## Trouper (6 December 2022)

Would love it if the owner is happy for you to post pictures of the two of them together!!


----------



## Michen (6 December 2022)

Trouper said:



			Would love it if the owner is happy for you to post pictures of the two of them together!!
		
Click to expand...

I will ask! The pony is gorgeous. Reminds me a lot of Boggle as a youngster.


----------



## ycbm (6 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Please guys keep your fingers crossed that Boggle doesn’t ruin this! He seems to really like this little young Arab at the barn. Owner is great and would love him to have a buddy so today we let them loose in the indoor together (and I rode and led the Arab on a trail and Bog was soooo good with him as the pony is young nervous etc)They spent an hour basically just licking each others faces. Didn’t so much as flick an ear back which is weird because Boggle was pretty grumpy with Bear.

We are going to carry on letting them get to know eachother but if it works I’d just be so delighted to have him in with another horse. And to find one that Bog approves of, like goldust!
		
Click to expand...

🤞🤞🤞
.


----------



## View (6 December 2022)

Oh fingers and toes crossed for a Boggle friend.


----------



## Michen (6 December 2022)

Thank you. It would make me SO happy. I just want the best for him but he doesn’t always make it easy as he is so tricky with who and what he does and doesn’t like but for some reason he seems to have chosen this little horse!

Usually when I’d ride and lead Bog would be flattening his ears at Bear and telling him off. This little Arab was mouthing him and crashing around a bit (his first time being ponied!) and Bog just didn’t even flick an ear back. He just kept steady, kept his line and carried on. 

Sometimes he makes me burst with pride at how he’s turned out!


----------



## tda (6 December 2022)

Are there any reasons not to move to Colorado 😁


----------



## Michen (6 December 2022)

tda said:



			Are there any reasons not to move to Colorado 😁
		
Click to expand...

Haha well there’s the crazy politics and guns. But I feel that is counteracted with the beautiful scenery, the weather and the eggnog which I’ve just discovered (is it ok to put that in my morning coffee? It’s just so good).


----------



## cauda equina (6 December 2022)

Boggle has excellent taste, Arabs are the best


----------



## Michen (6 December 2022)

cauda equina said:



			Boggle has excellent taste, Arabs are the best 

Click to expand...

I think he likes him because he’s so pretty 🤣 He’s a cool horse, I used to ride an Arab when I was a teenager. And I totally agree they are great horses. This one is bright and clever and sparky


----------



## Kunoichi73 (6 December 2022)

Your daily Boggle updates always make me smile! 😃


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 December 2022)

Love your updates , scenery is amazing and Boggle looks very well and happy .  How do you fit in sightseeing and Boggle and work?


----------



## scats (6 December 2022)

He’s looking super!
Dare I ask how Bear is getting on back home? Has he got over Boggles departure?


----------



## Michen (6 December 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			Love your updates , scenery is amazing and Boggle looks very well and happy .  How do you fit in sightseeing and Boggle and work?
		
Click to expand...

I get up early! 🤣



scats said:



			He’s looking super!
Dare I ask how Bear is getting on back home? Has he got over Boggles departure?
		
Click to expand...

Bear is doing great he’s totally fine now. I will see him next Saturday! My friend who bought him also has my dog (and bought my trailer haha) so he hacks out with her!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (7 December 2022)

He is looking wonderful @Michen , you must be so pleased.


----------



## Michen (7 December 2022)

Looks like Bog found his new friend annoying already, in a turnout together supervised and he got cross and kicked out. I think they’d be fine in the bigger fields which they rotate in a few times a week in summer but not the turnout lots. It’s one thing when it’s my own other horse in with him because I can accept the risk (and he never hurt Bear) but different when it’s not your horse. 

Oh Bog, I tried.


----------



## Michen (7 December 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			He is looking wonderful @Michen , you must be so pleased.
		
Click to expand...

I am but I just really want to sort his turnout. But then the care here is good and he’s looking great and eating well. It’s so hard!


----------



## Trouper (8 December 2022)

Michen said:



			I am but I just really want to sort his turnout. But then the care here is good and he’s looking great and eating well. It’s so hard!
		
Click to expand...

We all understand the turnout dilemma but perhaps he is just the sort of horse who doesn't like another "in his space" all the time.  Maybe his fence watching is just curiosity about what others are doing - or eating (!) - but he wouldn't choose to stay with them if he could?
No-one's life is perfect - and you know your horse best - but if he were in any way seriously unhappy I don't think he would look so good or enjoy his outings so much!!!


----------



## J&S (8 December 2022)

I agree with Trouper, he is clearly thriving.  no need to fix what's not broken!


----------



## Michen (10 December 2022)

Trouper said:



			We all understand the turnout dilemma but perhaps he is just the sort of horse who doesn't like another "in his space" all the time.  Maybe his fence watching is just curiosity about what others are doing - or eating (!) - but he wouldn't choose to stay with them if he could?
No-one's life is perfect - and you know your horse best - but if he were in any way seriously unhappy I don't think he would look so good or enjoy his outings so much!!!
		
Click to expand...




J&S said:



			I agree with Trouper, he is clearly thriving.  no need to fix what's not broken!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. I know you are right. It’s hard because I loved him being with Bear and do think he was better for having a buddy but he’s just not an easy horse to turn another horse out with. 

Hopefully he will get moved to a bigger turnout soon so even though it’s individual he will still have more room to move.


----------



## Annagain (12 December 2022)

Is there any chance they may settle if left a bit longer? We've had a new one in our field recently. He and one of the horses had a right ding dong (shoeless) when he first went in but within 24 hours they were best buds. Sometimes they just need a bit of time to sort out the hierarchy?


----------



## Michen (12 December 2022)

Annagain said:



			Is there any chance they may settle if left a bit longer? We've had a new one in our field recently. He and one of the horses had a right ding dong (shoeless) when he first went in but within 24 hours they were best buds. Sometimes they just need a bit of time to sort out the hierarchy?
		
Click to expand...

Every chance but we need to try it in a bigger proper field turnout (in summer). The dry lot turnouts are just too small for flying hooves.


----------



## Michen (12 December 2022)

Yesterdays hacking! The big horn sheep at the end were cool. Boggle was not impressed when he first met them and couldn't understand how they were up a vertical rock embankment.


[video][\video]


----------



## Michen (12 December 2022)

PS if anyone is interested in the day to day Colorado life my insta is genevieve_isobel


----------



## Tarragon (12 December 2022)

He always has such a purposeful walk and pricked ears - a happy horse 
I am very envious of your riding country!


----------



## Michen (12 December 2022)

Tarragon said:



			He always has such a purposeful walk and pricked ears - a happy horse 
I am very envious of your riding country!
		
Click to expand...

Yes he walked like that for the full 4 hour, 12 plus mile ride yesterday. My arse hurts


----------



## teapot (12 December 2022)

Fabulous photos as always!

Have requested on insta to continue the wanderlust 😂


----------



## SEL (12 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Yes he walked like that for the full 4 hour, 12 plus mile ride yesterday. My arse hurts 

Click to expand...

you need a western saddle armchair!

So, so envious of your riding country.


----------



## Michen (12 December 2022)

SEL said:



			you need a western saddle armchair!

So, so envious of your riding country.
		
Click to expand...

Having a western saddle fitting in Jan! We went up a seriously steep hill the other day and my english saddle was pretty useless for holding on. With some of the terrain we are riding on I genuinely think a western saddle will be better. But want to get one properly fitted.


----------



## SBJT (12 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Having a western saddle fitting in Jan! We went up a seriously steep hill the other day and my english saddle was pretty useless for holding on. With some of the terrain we are riding on I genuinely think a western saddle will be better. But want to get one properly fitted.
		
Click to expand...

Way easier!
I added you to my instagram too but I don’t have too much on there.
On a separate note the big dude and I are heading to Montana to cowboy camp at McGinnis next August. We got so excited at your pics.


----------



## Kunoichi73 (12 December 2022)

I love the way he's constantly looking round, taking in his surroundings!


----------



## Michen (12 December 2022)

SBJT said:



			Way easier!
I added you to my instagram too but I don’t have too much on there.
On a separate note the big dude and I are heading to Montana to cowboy camp at McGinnis next August. We got so excited at your pics.
		
Click to expand...

OMG- I want to come with! I was just talking with Kara Creek about taking boggle in June.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (12 December 2022)

I’ve just added you on IG - we are allthatglittersispalomino 

Love seeing your updates.


----------



## Northern (12 December 2022)

Have been a silent but entertained follower.
I have requested on IG (vielseitige_fuchs_stuten) as am in the beginning stages of planning a move like this to Europe. Been very interesting to follow!


----------



## Bernster (12 December 2022)

He always looks so jolly!


----------



## HashRouge (12 December 2022)

Honestly that hacking is straight out of a western film, amazing!


----------



## Widgeon (12 December 2022)

Michen said:



			PS if anyone is interested in the day to day Colorado life my insta is genevieve_isobel



View attachment 104155

Click to expand...

Oh my....I'm so jealous I think I might be SICK. It is just stunning


----------



## Peglo (12 December 2022)

I’ve also requested your insta. I’m vikkibudge19

love catching up with what you two are up to


----------



## SBJT (12 December 2022)

Michen said:



			OMG- I want to come with! I was just talking with Kara Creek about taking boggle in June.
		
Click to expand...

You are so more than welcome if you're interested, and Colorado to Montana is a straight shot north I think.

I'm doing the mid August ladies week. Wine, horsemanship, lakes and cows!


----------



## hobo (12 December 2022)

Just stunning scenery and Boggle is just fantastic and your bond must be so good how he trusts you with all these new sights , sounds and smells.


----------



## Michen (12 December 2022)

SBJT said:



			You are so more than welcome if you're interested, and Colorado to Montana is a straight shot north I think.

I'm doing the mid August ladies week. Wine, horsemanship, lakes and cows!
		
Click to expand...

that would be so awesome- thank you! I'll go look it up. @ChristmasCarrot ???


----------



## Michen (12 December 2022)

hobo said:



			Just stunning scenery and Boggle is just fantastic and your bond must be so good how he trusts you with all these new sights , sounds and smells.
		
Click to expand...

I'd just love to know what on earth he thinks. Like with that huge dam and the water gushing etc. The weird wildlife we've seen already (coyotes, elk, deer that are huge and come so close, big horn sheep..). 

He has been utterly brilliant 99% of the time


----------



## BBP (13 December 2022)

Any bears or cougars yet? I saw a great video yesterday of some cowboys pushing cattle along a trail and there was a cougar right at the top of one of the tallest trees, keeping an eye on proceedings.


----------



## Michen (13 December 2022)

BBP said:



			Any bears or cougars yet? I saw a great video yesterday of some cowboys pushing cattle along a trail and there was a cougar right at the top of one of the tallest trees, keeping an eye on proceedings.
		
Click to expand...

Nope I think Bears are mostly hibernating at this time of year thank goodness!


----------



## Michen (13 December 2022)

There is a LOT of snow outside I am so glad I got my snow tyres on yesterday!! 5am and finishing a proposal before I head up to the barn to hand walk before an early call. 

I've been reading lots about horses respiratory systems etc in the cold and generally its not considered good to work them at less than -6. To me that kind of includes most hacking bar around the barn as the hills are so steep they do require a lot of puff for that.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (13 December 2022)

Michen said:



			that would be so awesome- thank you! I'll go look it up. @ChristmasCarrot ???
		
Click to expand...

That would be amazing!


----------



## Caol Ila (13 December 2022)

We used to ride in New England in sub-zero weather. Lower than -6F. We didn't hammer them, but they only got two hours of turnout per day, so exercising them sensibly in the cold was definitely the least worst alternative to standing in a stable 22 hours per day for weeks on end.

We also rode in CO regardless of temperature, but I found the dry cold a bit more tolerable than this freezing humid rubbish. The general rule was that if you could withstand it, the horse would probably be fine so long as you didn't overtax it. It wasn't like we were running Badminton or racing. That said, the low temperatures were not so sustained - it could be -10F one day and 50F the next - so it didn't matter if you didn't ride for one or two days. In New England, the subzero weather would last forever.... Bloody months of it. So you had to suck it.

It's -4C here today. F*ck this sh*t. This is why I left New England. Mine will probably get the day off.


----------



## Michen (13 December 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			We used to ride in New England in sub-zero weather. Lower than -6F. We didn't hammer them, but they only got two hours of turnout per day, so exercising them sensibly in the cold was definitely the least worst alternative to standing in a stable 22 hours per day for weeks on end.

We also rode in CO regardless of temperature, but I found the dry cold a bit more tolerable than this freezing humid rubbish. The general rule was that if you could withstand it, the horse would probably be fine so long as you didn't overtax it. It wasn't like we were running Badminton or racing. That said, the low temperatures were not so sustained - it could be -10F one day and 50F the next - so it didn't matter if you didn't ride for one or two days. In New England, the subzero weather would last forever.... Bloody months of it. So you had to suck it.

It's -4C here today. F*ck this sh*t. This is why I left New England. Mine will probably get the day off.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that’s exactly where hand walking or gentle hacking at walk comes in. There’s enough evidence that “proper” work lower than -6 damages them. So I’ll stick to my walking at that temp! And heated everything 🤣

So yes I’d ride in any temp. But at a walk only.

Forecast for next week!


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 December 2022)

Makes my -4 look a bit silly, but it was cold and everything has frozen solid so nice and slippery for an old gal walking her dogs .  I managed to stay upright 😊


----------



## Michen (14 December 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			Makes my -4 look a bit silly, but it was cold and everything has frozen solid so nice and slippery for an old gal walking her dogs .  I managed to stay upright 😊
		
Click to expand...

It’s pretty grim. Hacking this morning in -5 so warmer but a serious wind up top that made it feel so icy. 

I am very committed to the Bog exercise though as although he’s turned out all day it’s small and dry lots don’t exactly encourage movement. 

So I haul myself out of bed, wrap up, and make Bog do the same!!!

Poor guy usually only gets worked a few times a week in winter. Now he never really gets a day off 🤣

It’s not slippery here as it’s dry. Bar where there’s still patches of snow.


----------



## SEL (14 December 2022)

Minus 9 this morning but it's treacherous because of the ice. The ditches have been collecting cars this week.

But we're back to rain next week and your weather looks properly cold!


----------



## ycbm (14 December 2022)

Michen said:



			It’s pretty grim. Hacking this morning in -5 so warmer but a serious wind up top that made it feel so icy.

I am very committed to the Bog exercise though as although he’s turned out all day it’s small and dry lots don’t exactly encourage movement.

So I haul myself out of bed, wrap up, and make Bog do the same!!!

Poor guy usually only gets worked a few times a week in winter. Now he never really gets a day off 🤣

It’s not slippery here as it’s dry. Bar where there’s still patches of snow.
		
Click to expand...


HAH!  Minus 5? Is that all?  I had minus 8 this morning 🤣


----------



## Michen (14 December 2022)

ycbm said:



			HAH!  Minus 5? Is that all?  I had minus 8 this morning 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Haha I did say it was "warmer". - 9 yesterday!! The wind though, eeek!


----------



## Michen (15 December 2022)

Is it pathetic that I keep having to swallow a big lump in my throat at the thought of seeing my dog again on Saturday 🥰

I cannot wait.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Is it pathetic that I keep having to swallow a big lump in my throat at the thought of seeing my dog again on Saturday 🥰

I cannot wait. 

View attachment 104331

Click to expand...

I can’t wait to hear what her reaction is.


----------



## Michen (15 December 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			I can’t wait to hear what her reaction is.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s anything like when I’ve left her for a month, sulking I imagine 🤣


----------



## gallopingby (15 December 2022)

How exciting and not pathetic at all. She‘ll probably be as excited as you but just in case she’s not don’t be too upset if she chooses to ignore you for a while. One of mine refused to have anything to do with me when she’d been on holiday for 3 weeks in kennels. She actually walked away and sulked for ages. The other was as batty as normal! 😀🐶


----------



## Annagain (16 December 2022)

When we came back from 4 weeks in New Zealand, it took the dog a few seconds to realise who we were. It broke my heart as she's a rescue and she must have thought she'd been abandoned again and didn't expect us to come back to her. She was at my mum's so nowhere near abandoned really but she must have felt it. She was so happy when she realised it was us. I've not left her for more than 4 days since then.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 December 2022)

My dog sulks for a few days whenever we go away then she gets over self.


----------



## Michen (16 December 2022)

-12!!!! Bogs snot froze 🤣🤣


----------



## Michen (16 December 2022)

gallopingby said:



			How exciting and not pathetic at all. She‘ll probably be as excited as you but just in case she’s not don’t be too upset if she chooses to ignore you for a while. One of mine refused to have anything to do with me when she’d been on holiday for 3 weeks in kennels. She actually walked away and sulked for ages. The other was as batty as normal! 😀🐶
		
Click to expand...




Annagain said:



			When we came back from 4 weeks in New Zealand, it took the dog a few seconds to realise who we were. It broke my heart as she's a rescue and she must have thought she'd been abandoned again and didn't expect us to come back to her. She was at my mum's so nowhere near abandoned really but she must have felt it. She was so happy when she realised it was us. I've not left her for more than 4 days since then.
		
Click to expand...

Sulky female dogs- a theme 🤣 anyone got a boy dog that sulks??


----------



## j1ffy (16 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Sulky female dogs- a theme 🤣 anyone got a boy dog that sulks??
		
Click to expand...

I do!! Silly sod wouldn’t talk to my ex for days when he’s gone abroad for 6 weeks. Should have listened as we divorced a few years later 🤣


----------



## Squeak (17 December 2022)

Michen said:



			It’s not slippery here as it’s dry. Bar where there’s still patches of snow.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering this week how people keep riding in colder countries, that makes sense re it being less slippy, it must still be solid and rutted though?  Are you limited to pretty much just walk hacking?


----------



## Michen (17 December 2022)

Squeak said:



			I was wondering this week how people keep riding in colder countries, that makes sense re it being less slippy, it must still be solid and rutted though?  Are you limited to pretty much just walk hacking?
		
Click to expand...

No ruts. There’s no mud. The pine forest bits are fairly squishy with the footing. Yep just walking!


----------



## scats (17 December 2022)

Is Pepper going back out with you Michen?


----------



## Michen (17 December 2022)

scats said:



			Is Pepper going back out with you Michen?
		
Click to expand...

I wish. They won’t fly dogs at this time of year because it’s too risky they get offloaded from the hold because of all the baggage. I am waiting for my bag at Heathrow and my dog is seconds away!!!!! Argh!

I am going back to collect her for 48 hours in March.


----------



## Michen (17 December 2022)

There are no words.

Back on Bear, with my dog ❤️ (Who is sulking) Best. Feeling. Ever


----------



## Annagain (18 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Sulky female dogs- a theme 🤣 anyone got a boy dog that sulks??
		
Click to expand...

She wasn’t sulking, she just didn’t twig it was us for a few seconds, like she wasn’t expecting to ever see us again. As soon as she realised, she was delighted to see us. 

Pepper looks really happy to see you there Michen, the sulking can’t be too bad?


----------



## Michen (18 December 2022)

Annagain said:



			She wasn’t sulking, she just didn’t twig it was us for a few seconds, like she wasn’t expecting to ever see us again. As soon as she realised, she was delighted to see us.

Pepper looks really happy to see you there Michen, the sulking can’t be too bad?
		
Click to expand...

Shes warmed up, woke up to a paw in my face 🤣 I have a pretty sore head this morning! My friend picked me up from Heathrow and dived under the barrier for a very emotional reunion and it’s pretty much been like that ever since.

So weird to be back, I’m here and my dog is here but my horse isn’t. No cottage, driving a friends car (can’t complain on that front it’s a very nice new discovery!). I feel like a proper visitor.

Oh and thank you England for the pouring rain, haven’t felt that since I left 🤣


----------



## J&S (18 December 2022)

What a lovely moment.  Thank you for sharing.

I so miss having a dog but my partner is really against us having another and it doesn't  work if all are not on board.


----------



## Bradsmum (18 December 2022)

Pepper looks like she is smiling in that photo, almost a smug look having you back.


----------



## Moobli (18 December 2022)

I saw the video of the reunion on Insta. Brought a tear to my eye ❤️


----------



## Moobli (18 December 2022)

Did you give up your gorgeous cottage permanently Michen or will you be able to move back in future?


----------



## Michen (18 December 2022)

she’s happy but also pretty pissed off 🤣

https://youtube.com/shorts/GGtEUWqTDAg?feature=share


----------



## Michen (18 December 2022)

Merry Moobli said:



			Did you give up your gorgeous cottage permanently Michen or will you be able to move back in future?
		
Click to expand...

Permanently, it was rented. tbh I would only move back there if I was buying it as it needed some work doing and was pretty damp!


----------



## Kunoichi73 (18 December 2022)

Michen said:



			she’s happy but also pretty pissed off 🤣

https://youtube.com/shorts/GGtEUWqTDAg?feature=share

Click to expand...

That made me smile! What a wiggly, happy dog!


----------



## southerncomfort (18 December 2022)

Michen said:



			she’s happy but also pretty pissed off 🤣

https://youtube.com/shorts/GGtEUWqTDAg?feature=share

Click to expand...

Awwww!  Lovely reunion!


----------



## View (18 December 2022)

Defintiely happy to see you 

Please send the rain a bit further north and east.  Am fed up dealing with car drivers sledging into our buses!


----------



## Michen (22 December 2022)

So I’m 5000 miles away and obviously these temps are concerning. Yes it’s cold where Bog is but it would usually be 0- 10 Celsius during the day. Not -20 plus.

The horses are kept in the heated barn during these two days of very cold temps as it’s an unusual spike. But they aren’t just kept in, a message is sent out confirming the horses who will be hand walked (twice a day) and fed a “thirst quench” which is a soupy type feed to ensure drinking.

Boggles barn is worth every penny to know the level of care given, even when I’m across the ocean

I have about 5 different photos from different boarders of Boggle just showing he’s ok and happy.

The kinda barn that keeps horses in because of the weather, but makes sure 20 plus horses are hand walked per day regardless, well that’s awesome.


----------



## Squeak (23 December 2022)

What a massive relief when you find an amazing barn like that with not only amazing staff and YO but also other liveries too by the sound of it.


----------



## BBP (23 December 2022)

I’ve been watching the weather reports and was wondering about Bog. Good to hear the level of care. I can’t imagine how the homeless will fare across the country in those temperatures.


----------



## Michen (23 December 2022)

Yep apparently Denver has had the biggest temperature variation/drop on record yesterday. Crazy.

BBP the homeless situation there is horrific. There is a huge drugs problem. Apparently people purposely come to Denver because the healthcare is meant to be better but the flip side of that is of course the freezing winter temps


----------



## elliejhb (23 December 2022)

I've started to follow you on Instagram (northern.Lass_essex.girl).
Love seeing Bogs adventures 💕


----------



## SEL (23 December 2022)

Just telling my OH how Boggle was being treated in the awful weather and he said you can always rely on Americans for good customer service when they're running a business.

He's got a point. Even when I've seen horses on full & v expensive livery in this country walking out twice a day would be a luxury


----------



## Michen (27 December 2022)

The tears have started already! Handing my dog over to my brother today. Argh. And I’m more conflicted than ever about bringing her over in March, seeing her bounding around in the English countryside and ruffling through hedges. It’s the same sort of guilt I have re Boggle no longer being in a grassy field for turnout.

So hard to know what the right thing to do is but after 9 days she finally feels like “my” dog again. Strangely I feel completely at peace with going back to Colorado, as much as I’ve loved seeing all my friends etc I am not doubting my decision to move whatsoever!

Meanwhile Bog is enjoying the winter sun! In his larger turnout


----------



## Amymay (27 December 2022)

Is your brother in a position to keep her permanently?


----------



## Michen (27 December 2022)

Amymay said:



			Is your brother in a position to keep her permanently?
		
Click to expand...

No he’s just having her whilst my friend whose looking after her long term is in America with me.


----------



## Trouper (27 December 2022)

I think dogs depend on us more for company than our horses do throughout the day so maybe this is why you are starting to feel conflicted about your dog in a way you are not about Boggle.   Perhaps when your friend has had a first hand look at your situation and you get a chance to sit down and really discuss the problem the decision will become clearer.  

My personal concern would be the amount of time I was going to be away for work which would mean a carer set up for the dog.  Boggle does not need to have this as his routine is set whether you are away or not.
Just something to think about but not an easy decision at all.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 December 2022)

Trouper said:



			I think dogs depend on us more for company than our horses do throughout the day so maybe this is why you are starting to feel conflicted about your dog in a way you are not about Boggle.   Perhaps when your friend has had a first hand look at your situation and you get a chance to sit down and really discuss the problem the decision will become clearer. 

My personal concern would be the amount of time I was going to be away for work which would mean a carer set up for the dog.  Boggle does not need to have this as his routine is set whether you are away or not.
Just something to think about but not an easy decision at all.
		
Click to expand...

It's also the case that there are far more leash laws around the Colorado Front Range than there are in the UK. While there are some trails where Pepper could be off lead, there are many more where she wouldn't be allowed. It's not like the UK where dogs can be off lead wherever. I imagine Michen knows this, and it makes it a tough decision.


----------



## Michen (27 December 2022)

Yep this is what bothers me rather than the need for dog sitter. Though out hiking there does seem to be an unwritten agreement that well trained dogs are off lead when it’s early in the morning/not busy



Caol Ila said:



			It's also the case that there are far more leash laws around the Colorado Front Range than there are in the UK. While there are some trails where Pepper could be off lead, there are many more where she wouldn't be allowed. It's not like the UK where dogs can be off lead wherever. I imagine Michen knows this, and it makes it a tough decision.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Michen (27 December 2022)

Trouper said:



			I think dogs depend on us more for company than our horses do throughout the day so maybe this is why you are starting to feel conflicted about your dog in a way you are not about Boggle.   Perhaps when your friend has had a first hand look at your situation and you get a chance to sit down and really discuss the problem the decision will become clearer.

My personal concern would be the amount of time I was going to be away for work which would mean a carer set up for the dog.  Boggle does not need to have this as his routine is set whether you are away or not.
Just something to think about but not an easy decision at all.
		
Click to expand...

Yup indeed. Though the right set up can be a huge positive, I’ve always felt bad that she’s an “only dog” and it would be cool to find a sitter with their own dog that she could socialise with.

She wouldn’t spend any more time alone than she does now as she’d either be with me or with a sitter. I don’t work in an office so when I’m home, I’m working from home all day. Which I’d say is 70% of the month maybe? Could be more some weeks could be less.


----------



## Michen (27 December 2022)

Argh I’m such a soggy mess i am thinking about just flying her over week after next once they open the hold to pets again. Jan or March my living and life situation will be the same situation maybe no point waiting.


----------



## Dexter (27 December 2022)

Michen said:



			Argh I’m such a soggy mess i am thinking about just flying her over week after next once they open the hold to pets again. Jan or March my living and life situation will be the same situation maybe no point waiting.
		
Click to expand...

Do it. It will either work or it wont, but worrying wont change the outcome. Dogs are remarkably adaptable. They cope with all sorts. She will be fine.


----------



## Squeak (29 December 2022)

Such a hard decision but there's no wrong decision.  If you fly her to Colorado and it doesn't work out can you fly her back?

Eta.  As you're home 70% of the time and she's what you're finding hardest about moving, I'd be inclined to take her with you.


----------



## Michen (29 December 2022)

14 inches of snow! We went for a hike which was amazing but such hard work as no one had been up parts of it yet, wading in the snow!

All very efficient, the country road to the barn was cleared by lunchtime so poor Boggle got dragged out 🤣

I have to have my doggy here, she will absolutely love bounding around in this.


----------



## Michen (29 December 2022)




----------



## Bradsmum (29 December 2022)

Apart from all that snow, those blue skies are amazing. Looks like a glorious day.  What sort of temp is it?


----------



## Michen (29 December 2022)

Bradsmum said:



			Apart from all that snow, those blue skies are amazing. Looks like a glorious day.  What sort of temp is it?
		
Click to expand...

Just above freezing but felt warm in the sun!! Absolutely incredible. Everything was so beautiful.


----------



## Bradsmum (29 December 2022)

No doubt about it, you definitely look like you're home. Hope your friend enjoys her stay.


----------



## Michen (30 December 2022)

Bradsmum said:



			No doubt about it, you definitely look like you're home. Hope your friend enjoys her stay.
		
Click to expand...

I am so happy to be back! Falling more in love with Colorado every day😊

Thank you- skiing tomorrow!


----------



## Michen (30 December 2022)

Squeak said:



			Such a hard decision but there's no wrong decision.  If you fly her to Colorado and it doesn't work out can you fly her back?

Eta.  As you're home 70% of the time and she's what you're finding hardest about moving, I'd be inclined to take her with you.
		
Click to expand...

I could definitely send her back! But I am sure it will work tbh, i just need to be clever about where and when I walk and find a great sitter.


----------



## Keith_Beef (30 December 2022)

Michen said:



			14 inches of snow! We went for a hike which was amazing but such hard work as no one had been up parts of it yet, wading in the snow!
		
Click to expand...

That looks wonderful! I love snow.

Get yourself a pair of snowshoes; walking on top of the snow is much less tiring.

You should be able to find a pair of lightweight, plastic "bear paw" shaped snowshoes quite cheaply.


----------



## Michen (Yesterday at 02:57)

Happy New Year HHOers!  Hope you have all had a great start to 2023.

It's been a rocky start emotionally (though that's a whole other thread) because after an amazing few weeks with some of my best friends in Colorado it was incredibly hard to say goodbye. We all spent the final day in tears but equally laughing at how much we were crying, and the guy at the starbucks gave us free coffee at what a pathetic sight we were- haha! I am very, very lucky to have such true friendships that make saying good bye like that so hard. But, back on the up and with lots of plans.

Boggle had his first spin in a western saddle last week. He wasn't too sure about the dangly bits so spent a fair bit of time doing some minor bunny hops hence moving a little cautious behind, but he got the hang of it. I want to make sure I find a comfy lightweight one for him. I've also penciled him in for a week at Kara Creek ranch! A place I was meant to go on holiday too in 2021 but couldn't because of covid, so strange that I was due to land in Denver and go up there. Little did I know how familiar I was to become with Denver airport. So that's super cool, he won't do all of the ranchy stuff but I'm going to take him to some lessons in the spring to get familiar with cattle. Hopefully my credit rating will appear soon and I can buy a truck. But... taking my own horse on a ranch holiday, it can't get much better than that.

He also had a jumping lesson, with the head trainer and assistant trainer riding. I was away but they said he was absolutely fabulous and the head trainer messaged me today saying how great he was and what fun. So I need to bite the bullet and get back into it myself. I've been putting it off as I'm slightly mourning the training loss of my fabulous friend and trainer Lizzie Murray from a flatwork perspective (though she gave me a good motivational boost over xmas!). She made such a huge difference to Bog and I, getting us to those sub 30's and making me enjoy the flatwork. That said every lesson was followed by a wine filled delicious dinner (lived next door), so maybe that had something to do with it  I think it's those little "home" things that are easy to miss. And I lost my mojo with the idea of jumping a bit. But, there are great trainers here too, so I need to crack on and even if we don't event again there's plenty of dressage and sj fun to be had. Praying for the snow to clear off the road over the next few days so I can do some decent hacking!

He seems super happy in his new, bigger turnout (still not our english fields big, but bigger) and the little arab he seems to like and him have a good play together in the indoor whenever we can during the week, so they get some horsey contact for an hour or so. Which seems to be enough for Bog, tbh . It's not perfect and who knows where we will end up long term but my friend who was visiting (and loves him as much as I do) made the good point that he's unlikely to hold weight so well in a herd through winter, he's so dominant and obsessed with what everyone else is doing.

Work is about to ramp up, I am off to Arizona end of the month then Utah in feb where I'll try and add on a few extra days over a bank holiday to explore it some more. February also brings a trip to Texas to see one of my besties whose there for work. And then... I'm flying home to get my dog! I managed to resist booking her a flight straight after NY.

I'm making lots of new connections both horsey and skiing, after a week or two of road tripping around Colorado I am so excited to see even more of it. It quite literally at times bought us all to tears with the beauty. The photos don't do it justice, it's breathtaking. And the rocky mountain national park (1.5 hours away) was beyond anything we could have expected. We hiked in knee deep snow and danced across frozen lakes. Had a hilarious NYE in a country dive bar singing Zac brown band at the top of our lungs, and being asked by everyone how on earth 3 english girls ended up in said bar! Ate the most amazing food everywhere we went. We also went to a rodeo final at the national stock show in Denver- wow- I am still not quite sure how I feel about that but can't deny the immense skill from horses and riders I saw. It's been great to have close friends to go sight seeing with but it's meant I've also met people in various resorts which is cool from a skiing perspective.

So lots of highs, some crashing lows, but really looking forward to what the next few months brings 

[video]



[\video]

https://youtube.com/shorts/oaZqlCryzfk?feature=share


----------



## Michen (Yesterday at 03:28)




----------



## Midlifecrisis (Yesterday at 10:14)

Breathtaking views….and lovely barn! It’s been a big upheaval so you re allowed some low times..I enjoy your updates even if I don’t always comment.


----------



## Michen (35 minutes ago)

Midlifecrisis said:



			Breathtaking views….and lovely barn! It’s been a big upheaval so you re allowed some low times..I enjoy your updates even if I don’t always comment.
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit! I will try and update in the next few months with some actual Bog horsey action  Met a girl last night whose an eventer and she gave me a great insight into it all, it's certainly nothing like the bundles of UK events but there's fun to be had!


----------

